# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Έρωτας: Μύθος ή πραγματικότητα;

## DL010117a

Με αφορμή ένα θέμα που δημιουργήθηκε σε ένα άλλο θέμα, άνοιγω το εν λόγω θέμα για να υπάρξουν πολλές και διαφορετικές απόψεις, με επιχειρήματα. Θεωρώ πως είναι ένας μύθος, όσον αφορά την ρομαντική διάσταση του έρωτα, δεν είναι αυτό που λένε όλοι ή νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν επειδή ερωτεύονται. Η πραγματικότητα, την ζούμε σήμερα, όπου και να κοιτάξει κανείς, δεν θα βρει τον έρωτα με την ρομαντική του διάσταση πάντα, αλλά ανούσιες σχέσεις με μόνο γνώμονα το σεξ και όχι το συναίσθημα. Και ας πούμε εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τον έρωτα και είμαι ο περίεργος της υπόθεσης. Εγώ δεν έχω δει έναν άνθρωπο να ερωτεύεται. Όταν θέλει ο άλλος σεξ είτε άντρας είτε γυναίκα, δεν είναι απαραίτητα επειδή είναι ερωτευμένος/μενη, αλλά θέλουν να ικανοποιήσουν μια βιολογική ανάγκη. Ο θεός έρωτας, γιός της Αφροδίτης, δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω, πέρα από μία μυθοπλασία των αρχαίων Ελλήνων. Λίγο με τις ρομαντικές ταινίες, λίγο με την προπαγάνδα του αγίου Βαλεντίνου, για να έχουν δουλειά και τα ανθοπωλεία, υπάρχει μια λανθασμένη αντίληψη για τον έρωτα. Ας πάει ένας στην ηλικία μου (19 ετών), να δώσει ένα μπουκέτο κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα, σε αυτή που είναι ερωτευμένος. Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι να γελάει για κανένα χρόνο, με τις φίλες της. Γιατί; Γιατί ο έρωτας είναι προϊόν εμπορίου και ένας απλός θαυμασμός και τίποτα παραπάνω. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας με χαρά!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Γιατί ο έρωτας είναι προϊόν εμπορίου και ένας απλός θαυμασμός και τίποτα παραπάνω.


να προσθεσω, και τροπος να πουλας μουρη στο περιβαλλον σου. 

Γενικα, ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες. Και μπραβο σου που εισαι 19 και τα εχεις συνειδητοποιησει. Μου πηρε σχεδον μια 10ετια να χωνεψω οσα γραφεις. 
Για αυτο, εστιασε στον εαυτο σου, να γινεσαι συνεχως καλυτερος απο χθες, να προχωρας, να διαχειριζεσαι τις εμπειριες σου συνετα, να κανεις μια δουλεια που να σου επιτρεπει να ζεις και να κανεις οσα αγαπας, και απο εκει και περα ΑΝ εισαι τυχερος να βρεις καποια να τα μοιραστεις ολα αυτα, εχει καλως, αλλιως δεν ειχες και τιποτα να χασεις.

----------


## black angel

παρολο που είμαι σχετικα μεγαλος και με αρκετες εμπειριες σε αυτό το θεμα παραμενω παιδι. ναι στα κοκκινα τριανταφυλλα, ναι στην βολτα στην παραλλια με φεγγαρι!

δεν μου συμβαινει συχνα πλεον και με την ασθενεια. αλλα κάθε φορα είναι σαν την πρωτη φορα

----------


## EmaFil

Έρωτας υπάρχει΄.... αλλα διαρκει στη αρχή της σχεσης και για κάποιο διαστημα...


στη συνεχεια μετατρεπεται σε αγαπη ή χαλάει η σχέση...

το οτι οι σχεσεις εχουν καταντησει ανουσιες κ εμπορικες δεν σημαινει οτι εχει χαθει και η αυθεντικη πλευρά των πραγματων


σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να ξερουμε ποια είναι η θεση η δικη μας μέσα στη σχεση

----------


## DL010117a

> να προσθεσω, και τροπος να πουλας μουρη στο περιβαλλον σου. 
> 
> Γενικα, ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες. Και μπραβο σου που εισαι 19 και τα εχεις συνειδητοποιησει. Μου πηρε σχεδον μια 10ετια να χωνεψω οσα γραφεις. 
> Για αυτο, εστιασε στον εαυτο σου, να γινεσαι συνεχως καλυτερος απο χθες, να προχωρας, να διαχειριζεσαι τις εμπειριες σου συνετα, να κανεις μια δουλεια που να σου επιτρεπει να ζεις και να κανεις οσα αγαπας, και απο εκει και περα ΑΝ εισαι τυχερος να βρεις καποια να τα μοιραστεις ολα αυτα, εχει καλως, αλλιως δεν ειχες και τιποτα να χασεις.


Έτσι είναι ακριβώς Μάρα!

----------


## DL010117a

> Έρωτας υπάρχει΄.... αλλα διαρκει στη αρχή της σχεσης και για κάποιο διαστημα...
> 
> 
> στη συνεχεια μετατρεπεται σε αγαπη ή χαλάει η σχέση...
> 
> το οτι οι σχεσεις εχουν καταντησει ανουσιες κ εμπορικες δεν σημαινει οτι εχει χαθει και η αυθεντικη πλευρά των πραγματων
> 
> 
> σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να ξερουμε ποια είναι η θεση η δικη μας μέσα στη σχεση


Έτσι λένε, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι ένας θαυμασμός, αυτός ο "έρωτας" στην αρχή, που χάνεται μετά γιατί απομυθοποιείς αυτό τον θαυμασμό.

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε εσύ το νταλκα σου δες την πορεία της γλώσσας παλιά τα λέγαμε μανούλια κοριτσαρεσ κοριτσαρινεσ τότε δεν υπήρχε τηλεόραση με το που βγήκε η τηλεόραση έγιναν μουνια κ πουτανεσ με το που βγήκε το ιντερνέτ όταν γεννήθηκες δηλαδή άρχισαν όλοι να μισιουνται μεταξύ τους χάθηκε ο θαυμασμός η ανακάλυψη του άλλου χάθηκαν αυτά 
Δεύτερον τώρα που μιλάς με τις κοπέλες στο ιντερνέτ τις έχουμε νευριάσει κι εσύ κι εγώ κι ο καθένας μας από χίλιες φορές που να της κάνει κούκου μετά 
Τρίτον εγώ στο δημοτικό γουσταρα κοπέλα γυρνούσα μόνος μου σπίτι κ βοηθούσα τον πατέρα μου στις δουλειές για αυτό κ τώρα με περνάν για πενηντάρη αυτό πάω στοίχημα σ φαίνεται αδιανόητο τότε ειμασταν όλοι έτσι 
Τέταρτον μάθε την ιστορία της χώρας όχι από το ιντερνέτ να μιλησεισ με ανθρώπους να σου πουν ιστορίες 
Πέμπτον αυτά για αρχή κ βλέπουμε ανάλογα τι θα πεις

----------


## DL010117a

> παρολο που είμαι σχετικα μεγαλος και με αρκετες εμπειριες σε αυτό το θεμα παραμενω παιδι. ναι στα κοκκινα τριανταφυλλα, ναι στην βολτα στην παραλλια με φεγγαρι!
> 
> δεν μου συμβαινει συχνα πλεον και με την ασθενεια. αλλα κάθε φορα είναι σαν την πρωτη φορα


Και εγώ αυτά θεωρούσα ότι είναι έρωτας. Τριαντάφυλλα και διάφορες άλλες χαζομάρες. Το πιο χαζό είναι το αρκουδάκι που παίρνουν κάποιοι στην κοπέλα τους, επειδή είναι λούτρινο και άρα είναι "γλυκούλι". Ας δουν βίντεο που επιτίθονται αρκούδες στους ανθρώπους, να δουν πόσο "γλυκούλι" είναι.

----------


## elis

> να προσθεσω, και τροπος να πουλας μουρη στο περιβαλλον σου. 
> 
> Γενικα, ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες. Και μπραβο σου που εισαι 19 και τα εχεις συνειδητοποιησει. Μου πηρε σχεδον μια 10ετια να χωνεψω οσα γραφεις. 
> Για αυτο, εστιασε στον εαυτο σου, να γινεσαι συνεχως καλυτερος απο χθες, να προχωρας, να διαχειριζεσαι τις εμπειριες σου συνετα, να κανεις μια δουλεια που να σου επιτρεπει να ζεις και να κανεις οσα αγαπας, και απο εκει και περα ΑΝ εισαι τυχερος να βρεις καποια να τα μοιραστεις ολα αυτα, εχει καλως, αλλιως δεν ειχες και τιποτα να χασεις.


Δηλαδή εγώ ρε Μάρα που γουσταρα στο δημοτικό την κοπελίτσα ήταν μούρη; Τότε δεν ήξερα τι κάνουμε νόμιζα μόνο φιλιούνται ότι έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση μετά το δημοτικό έμαθα τι γίνεται

----------


## elis

Όλη η χώρα βασίζεται στην αγάπη αλλιωσ δε θα κάνανε κάποιοι παιδιά

----------


## DL010117a

> Όλη η χώρα βασίζεται στην αγάπη αλλιωσ δε θα κάνανε κάποιοι παιδιά


Και στο συμφέρων να προσθέσω.

----------


## DL010117a

> Μεγάλε εσύ το νταλκα σου δες την πορεία της γλώσσας παλιά τα λέγαμε μανούλια κοριτσαρεσ κοριτσαρινεσ τότε δεν υπήρχε τηλεόραση με το που βγήκε η τηλεόραση έγιναν μουνια κ πουτανεσ με το που βγήκε το ιντερνέτ όταν γεννήθηκες δηλαδή άρχισαν όλοι να μισιουνται μεταξύ τους χάθηκε ο θαυμασμός η ανακάλυψη του άλλου χάθηκαν αυτά 
> Δεύτερον τώρα που μιλάς με τις κοπέλες στο ιντερνέτ τις έχουμε νευριάσει κι εσύ κι εγώ κι ο καθένας μας από χίλιες φορές που να της κάνει κούκου μετά 
> Τρίτον εγώ στο δημοτικό γουσταρα κοπέλα γυρνούσα μόνος μου σπίτι κ βοηθούσα τον πατέρα μου στις δουλειές για αυτό κ τώρα με περνάν για πενηντάρη αυτό πάω στοίχημα σ φαίνεται αδιανόητο τότε ειμασταν όλοι έτσι 
> Τέταρτον μάθε την ιστορία της χώρας όχι από το ιντερνέτ να μιλησεισ με ανθρώπους να σου πουν ιστορίες 
> Πέμπτον αυτά για αρχή κ βλέπουμε ανάλογα τι θα πεις


Για το πρώτο, ισχύει, έχεις δίκιο πάνω σε αυτό.

Για το δεύτερο, δεν βλέπω να έχω νευριάσει κανέναν και εγώ και εσύ εκνευρίζομαστε, αλλά δεν βλέπω να μας δίνει κανείς σημασία.

Για το τρίτο, έχεις δίκιο και ο πατέρας μου ήταν έτσι, έριξαν πολύ δουλειά οι παλαιότερες και οι πιο παλαιότερες γενιές. Ήταν δύσκολα και μαύρα χρόνια για τον κόσμο και για την Ελλάδα γενικότερα.

Για το τέταρτο, τι εννοείς την ιστορία της χώρας; Δεν διαβάζω πράγματα από το ίντερνετ, εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο τα βιβλία. Και τι εννοείς με τον όρο ιστορία; Την ελληνική ιστορία της επανάστασης, του μεσοπολέμου, του διχασμού, της γερμανικής και ιταλικής κατοχής, την εκκλησιαστική ιστορία κλπ;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και εγώ αυτά θεωρούσα ότι είναι έρωτας. Τριαντάφυλλα και διάφορες άλλες χαζομάρες. Το πιο χαζό είναι το αρκουδάκι που παίρνουν κάποιοι στην κοπέλα τους, επειδή είναι λούτρινο και άρα είναι "γλυκούλι". Ας δουν βίντεο που επιτίθονται αρκούδες στους ανθρώπους, να δουν πόσο "γλυκούλι" είναι.


Εγώ πάντως χαίρομαι όταν μου προσφέρουν λουλούδια και το βρίσκω πολύ γλυκό και ρομαντικό... 
Και τα λούτρινα ζωάκια μου αρέσουν πολύ...

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγώ πάντως χαίρομαι όταν μου προσφέρουν λουλούδια και το βρίσκω πολύ γλυκό και ρομαντικό... 
> Και τα λούτρινα ζωάκια μου αρέσουν πολύ...


Θα είσαι η μόνη μάλλον, όλοι γελάνε με κάτι τέτοια και εγώ το θεωρώ ευγενική χειρονομία πράγματι. Όσο για τα λούτρινα ζωάκια, στην πραγματικότητα είναι αδηφάγα ζώα, που μπορούν να φάνε και ανθρώπους, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το θεωρούν "γλυκούλι", ένα τέτοιο ζώο.

----------


## elis

Άλλη ιστορία γράφουν τα βιβλία κι άλλο οι άνθρωποι ψάξε παππούδες μιλά τους τώρα είναι τα μαύρα χρόνια τότε ήταν πιο εύκολες οι σχέσεις να φάνε δεν είχαν όπως κ τώρα

----------


## DL010117a

> Άλλη ιστορία γράφουν τα βιβλία κι άλλο οι άνθρωποι ψάξε παππούδες μιλά τους τώρα είναι τα μαύρα χρόνια τότε ήταν πιο εύκολες οι σχέσεις να φάνε δεν είχαν όπως κ τώρα


Το γνωρίζω αυτό, ο παππούς μου έζησε την μικρασιατική καταστροφή και η γιαγιά μου την κατοχή.

----------


## giorgos35

Για τα καταστηματα συγκεκριμενα και για το αγιο βαλεντινο εχεις δικιο (εκμεταλευοντε τον ερωτα)
Αλλα εγω θα σε πω ενα παραδειγμα μονο πανω σαυτο.καπιοι γιατροι ισως παιρνουν φακελακια επειδη συμβαινη αυτο παει να πει οτι δεν υπαρχει ιατρικη?η η ιατρικη εχει φτιαχνει για να εκμετακευοντε τους ανθρωπους??ο ερωτας υπαρχει σαν συναισθημα απλα στην εποχη μας πιστευω τα νεα παιδεια δνουν μεγαλυτεροι εμφαση στο σεξ.δεν σημενη ομως οτι δεν υπαρχουν και ερωτευμενα ζευγαρακια.π.χ οταν ημουν εγω 15-16 το βασικο ητανε το συναισθημα τωρα το βασικο ειναι το σεξ.δεν λεω οτι στον ερωτα δεν αναμυηγνιετε και ο θαυμασμος ειναι και θαυμασμος.ειπες μια τραυματικη σου εμπειρια σε ενα αλλο θεμα αν κανω λαθος διωρθοσε με.με ενα κοριτση που ερωτευθηκες και νομιζες οτι υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απτη πλευρα της αλλα αυτη ηθελε να γελαση με της φιλες της.παρομοια φαση ετυχε σε εμενα στα 17 μου αλλα οι γκομενα ειχε αλλον φυσικα εγω δεν το ηξερα.και οταν τους ειδα για πρωτη φορα μαζη αγκαλια τα παιξα.εκεινη με ειδε με κοιτουσε που ειχα μεινει παγωτο νατην κοιταω.με κοιτουσε και αρχισε να φιλαω τον αλλον.αλλα ναι ρε φιλε ωστοσο ερωτας υπαρχει και ειναι απτα ωραιοτερα συναισθηματα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εγω συμφωνω με elis!
Ο ερωτας υπαρχει μεσα μας, κοιμάται, μεσω του αλλου απλα ξυπναει και μας κατακλύζει. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το νοιωσει κι ο αλλος, μπορει και να το νοιωσει, νομιζω ειναι καθαρα ατομικο εσωτερικο μας συναισθημα. Πιστευω οτι εαν δεν ερωτευθεις εντονα δεν ολοκληρωνεσαι σαν ανθρωπος.
Τωρα το αν θα δινεις λουλουδια η αρκουδακια αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Εγω νομιζα οτι ειχα ερωτευθει μεχρι που στα 39 ειδα καταματα τον ερωτα μεσω μιας "οριακης". Με ταρακουνησε συθεμελα. Σου ευχομαι να σου τυχει αλλα και να μην σου τυχει, γιατι μπορει να σε αλλαξει σε πολυ πιο ολοκληρωμενο αλλα ισως και σε κατεστραμμένο. Εσενα σε κοβω το πρωτο γιατι εχεις καλλιεργημένο μυαλο. 
Φιλε να ξερεις θα τον ζησεις γιατι σε εχω διαβασει οτι κολωνεις λιγο στις γυναικες, αν τον ζησεις εντονα δηλαδη ψυχοφθορα και το ξεπερασεις, μετα θα παιζεις τις γυναικες στα δακτυλα. 
Οι οριακες να ξερεις ειναι μανουλα στη ψυχολογια, θα σε παρουν παιδακι στο μυαλο και θα σε κανουν αντρα με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.

----------


## Miliva21

Χαχχαχ μ αρεσει που ανοιξα κ γω τετοιο θεμα....

Καπου αναφερεις γ τον αγιο βαλεντινο κτλ.κτλ.....ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΩΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ.ΠΟΥΜΕ ?? ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ.. ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ?? ο ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΑΣ και η πριγκιπισσα....ολες οι ιστοριες μιλουσαν για τον ερωτα γ την αγαπη....ο καλοκαρδος νεος ξεπερασε ολα τα εμποδια και καταφερε ν φτασει στην αγκαλια της αγαπημενης του κ εζησαν αυτοι καλα κ εμεις καλυτερα...

Αρχισα να μεγαλωνω και ριχνοντας μια ματια πισω μου συνειδητοποιησα γ ποιο λογο ειμαι ετσι ροζ συννεφακι....

Θυμαμαι πανω απο χιλια βιβλια που τρελαινομουν να διαβαζω μικρη και περναγαν το ιδιο μνμ...ο εξιδανικευμενος ερωτας στην πιο αγνη μορφη (μυθολογια με ερωτευμενους θεους ...ιστοριες με ερωτοχτυπημενα ζωακια....με πριγκιπες και κακιες μητριες που εμπαιναν εμποδιο ομως η αγαπη παντα νικουσε.... θυμαμαι πανω απο ενα εκατομμυριο παιδικες σειρες η ταινιες με ρομαντζα πριγκιπισσες μπαρμπι, ντισνευ ...νεραιδες ...γοργονες....ολες να ζουν το περιπετειωδη ερωτα με τον τελειο πριγκιπα που τις λατρευει.....

Μια γιγαντια φουσκα....!!!!!! ενας τεραστιος ροζ κοσμος με φρου φρου κ αρωματα....με αγαπες κ λουλουδια ...ενα ψεμα....!!!!
Ειναι τρομακτικο να ξυπνας κ να συνειδητοποιεις το πως αυτο που εισαι και αυτο π θες ειναι αρρηκτα συνδεδεμενο με τα μνμ που επαιρνες μικρος....

Και νιωθεις ηλιθια που μεγαλωνοντας αναζητας το πριγκιπα ενω κανεις ρομαντικες σκεψεις γιατι επεσες θυμα μιας ατελειωτης ροζ πλυσης εγκεφαλου ....

Κ.ξυπνας στη πραγματικοτητα κ συνειδητοποιεις οτι ολα ειναι ψεμα κ δν μπορεις ν βρεις ισορροπια ..κ.ψαχνεις το απιαστο...

Ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΣΗ αυτο....δεν ειναι???? η ιδια η κοινωνια να "φυτευει" την αναγκη στις γυναικες να βρουν τον τελειο πριγκιπα ..να ψαχνουν το παραμυθι.....με αποτελεσμα να μενουν συνεχως ανικανοποιητες......θα προτιμουσα τις ωρες που σπαταλησα μικρη αντι να διαβαζω ρομαντζα ...να εβλεπα τσοντες...πιο κοντα στη πραγματικοτητα θα ηταν απο τα παραμυθια...

Πιο απελευθερωμενη κ ικανοποιημενη θα ημουν τωρα αν απο μικρη ειχα μια ρεαλιστικη πλευρα του ερωτα κ των σχεσεων ανρι γ φυκια κ μεταξωτες κορδελες...

Μια ερωτηση μονο: ΓΙΑΤΙ? 

γτ ολα αυτα?? Οποιος θελει ας τοποθετηθει θα ηθελα πολυ να το συζητησω ....με αντρες κ γυναικες

----------


## giorgos35

> Χαχχαχ μ αρεσει που ανοιξα κ γω τετοιο θεμα....
> 
> Καπου αναφερεις γ τον αγιο βαλεντινο κτλ.κτλ.....ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΩΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ.ΠΟΥΜΕ ?? ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ.. ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ?? ο ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΑΣ και η πριγκιπισσα....ολες οι ιστοριες μιλουσαν για τον ερωτα γ την αγαπη....ο καλοκαρδος νεος ξεπερασε ολα τα εμποδια και καταφερε ν φτασει στην αγκαλια της αγαπημενης του κ εζησαν αυτοι καλα κ εμεις καλυτερα...
> 
> Αρχισα να μεγαλωνω και ριχνοντας μια ματια πισω μου συνειδητοποιησα γ ποιο λογο ειμαι ετσι ροζ συννεφακι....
> 
> Θυμαμαι πανω απο χιλια βιβλια που τρελαινομουν να διαβαζω μικρη και περναγαν το ιδιο μνμ...ο εξιδανικευμενος ερωτας στην πιο αγνη μορφη (μυθολογια με ερωτευμενους θεους ...ιστοριες με ερωτοχτυπημενα ζωακια....με πριγκιπες και κακιες μητριες που εμπαιναν εμποδιο ομως η αγαπη παντα νικουσε.... θυμαμαι πανω απο ενα εκατομμυριο παιδικες σειρες η ταινιες με ρομαντζα πριγκιπισσες μπαρμπι, ντισνευ ...νεραιδες ...γοργονες....ολες να ζουν το περιπετειωδη ερωτα με τον τελειο πριγκιπα που τις λατρευει.....
> 
> Μια γιγαντια φουσκα....!!!!!! ενας τεραστιος ροζ κοσμος με φρου φρου κ αρωματα....με αγαπες κ λουλουδια ...ενα ψεμα....!!!!
> ...


Ελα ντε γιατι??μηπως οταν βγηκαν αυτα τα παραμυθια και τα ρομαντζα οι ανθρωποι δεν δινανε σημασια πολυ στο σεξ αλλα στα συναισθηματα??και τωρα συμβαινει το αντιθετο?
Γιατι τοση οθηση προς το τελειο?ταση τοση πλυση εγκεφαλου?γιατι μαλλον ειχαν και αυτη επιρεασθη απο αυτο.δεν ξερω αλλα μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα ειναι

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Χαχχαχ μ αρεσει που ανοιξα κ γω τετοιο θεμα....
> 
> Καπου αναφερεις γ τον αγιο βαλεντινο κτλ.κτλ.....ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΩΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ.ΠΟΥΜΕ ?? ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ.. ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ?? ο ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΑΣ και η πριγκιπισσα....ολες οι ιστοριες μιλουσαν για τον ερωτα γ την αγαπη....ο καλοκαρδος νεος ξεπερασε ολα τα εμποδια και καταφερε ν φτασει στην αγκαλια της αγαπημενης του κ εζησαν αυτοι καλα κ εμεις καλυτερα...
> 
> Αρχισα να μεγαλωνω και ριχνοντας μια ματια πισω μου συνειδητοποιησα γ ποιο λογο ειμαι ετσι ροζ συννεφακι....
> 
> Θυμαμαι πανω απο χιλια βιβλια που τρελαινομουν να διαβαζω μικρη και περναγαν το ιδιο μνμ...ο εξιδανικευμενος ερωτας στην πιο αγνη μορφη (μυθολογια με ερωτευμενους θεους ...ιστοριες με ερωτοχτυπημενα ζωακια....με πριγκιπες και κακιες μητριες που εμπαιναν εμποδιο ομως η αγαπη παντα νικουσε.... θυμαμαι πανω απο ενα εκατομμυριο παιδικες σειρες η ταινιες με ρομαντζα πριγκιπισσες μπαρμπι, ντισνευ ...νεραιδες ...γοργονες....ολες να ζουν το περιπετειωδη ερωτα με τον τελειο πριγκιπα που τις λατρευει.....
> 
> Μια γιγαντια φουσκα....!!!!!! ενας τεραστιος ροζ κοσμος με φρου φρου κ αρωματα....με αγαπες κ λουλουδια ...ενα ψεμα....!!!!
> ...


Εγω δεν καταλαβα γιατι το πατε η στο ενα ακρο η στο αλλο...η ασπρο η μαυρο, η παραμυθια η τσοντες. Που ξερεις εσυ τι εκανε η σταχτοπουτα με τον πριγκηπα στο κρεβατι; Μπορει ο πριγκηπας να ηταν ποδολαγνος εδω που τα λεμε λολ. Η μπορει η σταχτοπουτα να το γυαλισε πριν και με αλλους το γοβακι. Και; Ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα, το ενα δεν αναιρει το αλλο, το προβλημα που ειναι; 
Δηλαδη πρεπει να ειναι η ροζ συννεφακια η κατι το ωμο και ανουσιο; Δεν ξερω εγω δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχουν αυτα τα ακρα σε μορφη σχεσης, η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση παντα και ειτε απλα γερνει προς το παραμυθι ειτε γερνει προς την τσοντα...δειτε τον σαν ενα συνεχες με διαφορα σημεια, οχι σαν δυο ξεχωριστα πραγματα. Φανταστειτε μια γραμμη...Μπορει καποιος νεος να ειναι πιο κοντα στο σημειο της τσοντας πανω σε αυτη την νοητη γραμμη, αλλα ειναι ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, οχι σε καποια αλλη, το θεμα ειναι να ισορροπησει και να μη γερνει δεξια και αριστερα και μεχρι να βρει τον δρομο του εχει δρομο...ουτε ολο ροζ συννεφακια αρκουν και ουτε μονο σεξ. Αλλα καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησει ο ανωριμος αγουρος ανθρωπος σε αυτον τον δρομο. Και το να ξεκινησει απο τα ροζ συννεφακια ειναι εξισου ανωριμο απο το να ξεκινησει απο το καθαρα σωματικο.( Κι εγω μιλιβα οπως κι εσυ απο τα συννεφακια ξεκινησα)
Στην ουσια ομως για το ιδιο πραγμα προετοιμαζονται και προσπαθουν ολοι. Αυτη την χρυση τομη. Το οτι δεν μπορουμε να γεννιομαστε με την επιγνωση του που και πως ειναι αυτη δεν σημαινει ουτε πως δεν υπαρχει ο ερωτας ουτε πως δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να ερωτευτουν οι ανθρωποι. 
Και αντι με το καθε στραπατσο μου να λεω στον εαυτο μου "δεν υπαρχει ερωτας η δεν αξιζει ερωτας", προτιμω να λεω "αυτο δεν ηταν ερωτας τελικα"...δεν ειναι πολυ λογικοτερο και καλυτερο συμπερασμα αυτο εκτος και απο πιο ελπιδοφορο; Αν δεν σας φαινεται πιο λογικο συμπερασμα τι να πω ας ξαπλωσουμε ας σταυρωσουμε τα χερια μας στο στερνο και ας περιμενουμε τον θανατο λολ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Ελα ντε γιατι??μηπως οταν βγηκαν αυτα τα παραμυθια και τα ρομαντζα οι ανθρωποι δεν δινανε σημασια πολυ στο σεξ αλλα στα συναισθηματα??και τωρα συμβαινει το αντιθετο?
> Γιατι τοση οθηση προς το τελειο?ταση τοση πλυση εγκεφαλου?γιατι μαλλον ειχαν και αυτη επιρεασθη απο αυτο.δεν ξερω αλλα μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα ειναι


Μα εγω ειμαι 21.....ανηκβ στη σημερινη νεολαια και αυτα που λεω δεν ειναι πριν πολλα χρονια κοντευουν μεχρι πριν καμια δεκαετια...παιδι ημουν στις αρχες των 00s....

----------


## giorgos35

Ναι αλλα τα παραμυθια τουλαχιστον τα πιο πολλα ανηκουν στα παλια τα χρονια.και η μπαρμπι ακομα και μεχρι σημερα πριγκιπες δεν ερωτευεται??πριγκιπες δεν παντρευεται??στο βασιλειο δεν ζει
?παντα η σχεδον παντα ετσι δεν καταληγη?αρα τα σημερινα μικρα κοριτσια τη προτυπα θα εχουν??εσενα οι γονεις σου η γιαγια σου πιθανον διαβασα παρανυθια οπως λες τα παραμυθια ειναι απο παλια

----------


## Natalia_sups

Οσο για τα παραμυθια και τα ρομαντζα μιλιβα ηταν οργανα της πατριαρχιας και ειχαν πολυ πιο ποταπη λειτουργια απο οτι φανταζεσαι ολα αυτα τα φρου φρου και οι χρυσοσκονες:
Εχεις πχ στο 1500 την μικρη φροσω, μια χωριατοπουλα που ειτε ζει δυσκολα ειτε ειναι οικονομικο βαρος στην οικογενεια της ως κοριτσι και ψαχνουν να τη παντρεψουν να την πασαρουν. Και της λες παραμυθια για το πως την"σωζει" ενας πριγκηπας. 
Καταρχην αυτο το κονσεπτ διαιωνιζει την ιδεα πως πρεπει να εξαρτηθει απο καποιον, πρεπει να "ανηκει" σε πατερα η σε συζυγο (βλεπε πριγκηπα) για να δει προκοπη και δευτερον μην ειναι κανας χωριατης και ο αλλος ε; Πριγκηπας να ειναι ιδανικα. Στη σημερινη εποχη αντικατεστησε το πριγκηπας με...ξερω γω; Οποιον δουλευει λιγο και εχει δυσαναλογα πολλα λολ
Απλα για να μη φαινεται ετσι ωμα το "καλοπαντρεψου" εχει φρουφρου γαρνιτουρα. Αν βασισουμε σε παραμυθια η ρομαντζα την οπτικη μας για τον ερωτα ζητω που καηκαμε, δεν μπορουμε ετσι να ερωτευτουμε αληθινα, γιατι πρωτον ψαχνουμε ατομα να συμπληρωσουν τους ρολους (ο πριγκηπας ο ετσι ο γιουβετσι, το ειπες κι εσυ μιλιβα ποσο λαθος ειναι) και δευτερον αυτο σε εμποδιζει απο το να αναγνωρισεις και να χαρεις την ανθρωπινη πραγματικη πλευρα του αλλου, την ατελεια...επισης στο "ζησαν αυτοι καλα και εμεις καλυτερα" μενει απ'εξω ολη η δουλεια που πρεπει να γινει για να χτιστει και να διατηρηθει κατι ωραιο. Ναι πολεμανε δρακους η κακες μητριες ξερω γω. Για τους εαυτους τους στα παραμυθια ουτε λογος :P

----------


## Miliva21

> Εγω δεν καταλαβα γιατι το πατε η στο ενα ακρο η στο αλλο...η ασπρο η μαυρο, η παραμυθια η τσοντες. Που ξερεις εσυ τι εκανε η σταχτοπουτα με τον πριγκηπα στο κρεβατι; Μπορει ο πριγκηπας να ηταν ποδολαγνος εδω που τα λεμε λολ. Η μπορει η σταχτοπουτα να το γυαλισε πριν και με αλλους το γοβακι. Και; Ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα, το ενα δεν αναιρει το αλλο, το προβλημα που ειναι; 
> Δηλαδη πρεπει να ειναι η ροζ συννεφακια η κατι το ωμο και ανουσιο; Δεν ξερω εγω δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχουν αυτα τα ακρα σε μορφη σχεσης, η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση παντα και ειτε απλα γερνει προς το παραμυθι ειτε γερνει προς την τσοντα...δειτε τον σαν ενα συνεχες με διαφορα σημεια, οχι σαν δυο ξεχωριστα πραγματα. Φανταστειτε μια γραμμη...Μπορει καποιος νεος να ειναι πιο κοντα στο σημειο της τσοντας πανω σε αυτη την νοητη γραμμη, αλλα ειναι ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, οχι σε καποια αλλη, το θεμα ειναι να ισορροπησει και να μη γερνει δεξια και αριστερα και μεχρι να βρει τον δρομο του εχει δρομο...ουτε ολο ροζ συννεφακια αρκουν και ουτε μονο σεξ. Αλλα καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησει ο ανωριμος αγουρος ανθρωπος σε αυτον τον δρομο. Και το να ξεκινησει απο τα ροζ συννεφακια ειναι εξισου ανωριμο απο το να ξεκινησει απο το καθαρα σωματικο.( Κι εγω μιλιβα οπως κι εσυ απο τα συννεφακια ξεκινησα)
> Στην ουσια ομως για το ιδιο πραγμα προετοιμαζονται και προσπαθουν ολοι. Αυτη την χρυση τομη. Το οτι δεν μπορουμε να γεννιομαστε με την επιγνωση του που και πως ειναι αυτη δεν σημαινει ουτε πως δεν υπαρχει ο ερωτας ουτε πως δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να ερωτευτουν οι ανθρωποι. 
> Και αντι με το καθε στραπατσο μου να λεω στον εαυτο μου "δεν υπαρχει ερωτας η δεν αξιζει ερωτας", προτιμω να λεω "αυτο δεν ηταν ερωτας τελικα"...δεν ειναι πολυ λογικοτερο και καλυτερο συμπερασμα αυτο εκτος και απο πιο ελπιδοφορο; Αν δεν σας φαινεται πιο λογικο συμπερασμα τι να πω ας ξαπλωσουμε ας σταυρωσουμε τα χερια μας στο στερνο και ας περιμενουμε τον θανατο λολ.


Ναι ομως ποτε στα παραμυθια δεν μας εδειξαν και το σεξ...το ρεαλιστικο....
Η πιο σεξουαλικη πλευρα και πιο "προστυχη" ας το πουμε ετσι που ειναι μερος της πραγματικοτητας ....εμενε παντα στο σκοταδι....παντα τη καλυπτε η αγνη πλευρα που ηταν με λογια τυπου " η αληθινη αγαπη παντα νικαει" και τετοια μελο

Το καταλαβαινω οτι για ευνοητους λογους στα παιδια το πολυ πολυ να δειξεις μια σκηνη που οι ηρωες αγκαλιαζονται ομως με το να αφηνεις στο σκοταδι αυτη την πλευρα μπορει να περαστει λανθασμενα το μνμ οτι το σεξ δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο...οτι αποκλεινει .... κ οτι δν ειναι θεμιτο ...γτ τα αγαπημενα κ ευτχισμενα ζευγαρια (οπως βλεπαμε μικροι στις ταινιες κ διαβαζαμε στα παραμυθια) ο πριγκιπας δλδ που λατρευε τη πριγκιπισσα δν τη πηδουσε παρα μονο ηταν ιπποτης μαζι της.....

Και οταν μασας την ιδια καραμελα συνεχεια κ συνεχεια...ασταματητα...ταυτ ιζεσαι με αυτο το ειδος ζευγαριου. Κ τους εχεις προτυπο ...και ερχεται μετα ο καθενας κ σου πεταει ατακα " εχεις πολυ ωραιο κωλο"ή βιαζεται να σε ριξει στο κρεβατι κ νιωθεις εξωγηινος ....ντοινγκκ απο που κατεβηκα εγω..?

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγω δεν καταλαβα γιατι το πατε η στο ενα ακρο η στο αλλο...η ασπρο η μαυρο, η παραμυθια η τσοντες. Που ξερεις εσυ τι εκανε η σταχτοπουτα με τον πριγκηπα στο κρεβατι; Μπορει ο πριγκηπας να ηταν ποδολαγνος εδω που τα λεμε λολ. Η μπορει η σταχτοπουτα να το γυαλισε πριν και με αλλους το γοβακι. Και; Ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα, το ενα δεν αναιρει το αλλο, το προβλημα που ειναι; 
> Δηλαδη πρεπει να ειναι η ροζ συννεφακια η κατι το ωμο και ανουσιο; Δεν ξερω εγω δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχουν αυτα τα ακρα σε μορφη σχεσης, η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση παντα και ειτε απλα γερνει προς το παραμυθι ειτε γερνει προς την τσοντα...δειτε τον σαν ενα συνεχες με διαφορα σημεια, οχι σαν δυο ξεχωριστα πραγματα. Φανταστειτε μια γραμμη...Μπορει καποιος νεος να ειναι πιο κοντα στο σημειο της τσοντας πανω σε αυτη την νοητη γραμμη, αλλα ειναι ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, οχι σε καποια αλλη, το θεμα ειναι να ισορροπησει και να μη γερνει δεξια και αριστερα και μεχρι να βρει τον δρομο του εχει δρομο...ουτε ολο ροζ συννεφακια αρκουν και ουτε μονο σεξ. Αλλα καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησει ο ανωριμος αγουρος ανθρωπος σε αυτον τον δρομο. Και το να ξεκινησει απο τα ροζ συννεφακια ειναι εξισου ανωριμο απο το να ξεκινησει απο το καθαρα σωματικο.( Κι εγω μιλιβα οπως κι εσυ απο τα συννεφακια ξεκινησα)
> Στην ουσια ομως για το ιδιο πραγμα προετοιμαζονται και προσπαθουν ολοι. Αυτη την χρυση τομη. Το οτι δεν μπορουμε να γεννιομαστε με την επιγνωση του που και πως ειναι αυτη δεν σημαινει ουτε πως δεν υπαρχει ο ερωτας ουτε πως δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να ερωτευτουν οι ανθρωποι. 
> Και αντι με το καθε στραπατσο μου να λεω στον εαυτο μου "δεν υπαρχει ερωτας η δεν αξιζει ερωτας", προτιμω να λεω "αυτο δεν ηταν ερωτας τελικα"...δεν ειναι πολυ λογικοτερο και καλυτερο συμπερασμα αυτο εκτος και απο πιο ελπιδοφορο; Αν δεν σας φαινεται πιο λογικο συμπερασμα τι να πω ας ξαπλωσουμε ας σταυρωσουμε τα χερια μας στο στερνο και ας περιμενουμε τον θανατο λολ.


Μα δεν πηγενουμε εμεις τα θεματα στο ενα ακρο η στο αλλο.εννοειτε οτι δεν ξερουμε τι εκανε η σταχτοπουτα η οποιοσδηποτε.λεμε οτι κατα ποσο μας επιρεαζουν και τη προτυπα παιρνουμε απο μικροι απτα παραμυθια και απτη τηλεοραση.γιατι παντα η μπαρμπι να ερωτευετε το πριγκιπα και ποτε εναν φτωχω η εναν εργατη??γιατι στα περισοτερα σιριαλ π.χ οι πρωταγωνιστες δεν ειναι φτωχοι και ζουνε σε σπιταρονες??η γιατι ερωτευοντε παντα που ακομα και αν δεν ειβαι πλουσιος θα ειναι σιγουρα οικονομικα ευκαταστατος π.χ γιατρος..δικηγορος παει λεγοντας.γιατι δεν ερωτευοντε υδραυλικους μηχανικους??.λεμε αυτα που παρατηρουμε να συμβενουν.καποτε οι νεοι ηταν πιο πολυ ρομαντικοι τωρα σπανιζουν και δεν λεμε οτι ειναι κακο.αλλα εξεταζουμε το γιατι συμβαινει??και ναι για εμενα υπαρχει ερωτας αν το προτιμαμε η οχι ειναι αλλο θεμα.αλλα οταν δεν το προτιμαμε και δυνουμε μεγαλητερη εμφαση στο σεξ.μηπως το κανουμε επειδη μας το προβαλουν εντονα καπιοι

----------


## Miliva21

> Οσο για τα παραμυθια και τα ρομαντζα μιλιβα ηταν οργανα της πατριαρχιας και ειχαν πολυ πιο ποταπη λειτουργια απο οτι φανταζεσαι ολα αυτα τα φρου φρου και οι χρυσοσκονες:
> Εχεις πχ στο 1500 την μικρη φροσω, μια χωριατοπουλα που ειτε ζει δυσκολα ειτε ειναι οικονομικο βαρος στην οικογενεια της ως κοριτσι και ψαχνουν να τη παντρεψουν να την πασαρουν. Και της λες παραμυθια για το πως την"σωζει" ενας πριγκηπας. 
> Καταρχην αυτο το κονσεπτ διαιωνιζει την ιδεα πως πρεπει να εξαρτηθει απο καποιον, πρεπει να "ανηκει" σε πατερα η σε συζυγο (βλεπε πριγκηπα) για να δει προκοπη και δευτερον μην ειναι κανας χωριατης και ο αλλος ε; Πριγκηπας να ειναι ιδανικα. Στη σημερινη εποχη αντικατεστησε το πριγκηπας με...ξερω γω; Οποιον δουλευει λιγο και εχει δυσαναλογα πολλα λολ
> Απλα για να μη φαινεται ετσι ωμα το "καλοπαντρεψου" εχει φρουφρου γαρνιτουρα. Αν βασισουμε σε παραμυθια η ρομαντζα την οπτικη μας για τον ερωτα ζητω που καηκαμε, δεν μπορουμε ετσι να ερωτευτουμε αληθινα, γιατι πρωτον ψαχνουμε ατομα να συμπληρωσουν τους ρολους (ο πριγκηπας ο ετσι ο γιουβετσι, το ειπες κι εσυ μιλιβα ποσο λαθος ειναι) και δευτερον αυτο σε εμποδιζει απο το να αναγνωρισεις και να χαρεις την ανθρωπινη πραγματικη πλευρα του αλλου, την ατελεια...επισης στο "ζησαν αυτοι καλα και εμεις καλυτερα" μενει απ'εξω ολη η δουλεια που πρεπει να γινει για να χτιστει και να διατηρηθει κατι ωραιο. Ναι πολεμανε δρακους η κακες μητριες ξερω γω. Για τους εαυτους τους στα παραμυθια ουτε λογος :P


Α μπραβο...ετσι .......επιβεβαιωσε την αποψη μου...

Τα παραμυθια με τα ρομαντζα ειναι ψεμα για να χειραγωγουν τις γυναικες..να τις εχουν καταπιεσμενες...να κοιμουνται ορθιες και να πιστευουν τον καθε μαλακα που με τη πρωτη μπουρδα του τυπου " σ αγαπω τοσο πολυ που θα εκανα τα παντα γ σενα" να ανοιγουν τα ποδια τους.....

Μια επινοηση ..ενα κατασκευασμα για να ελεγχουν τη σεξουαλικοτητα των γυναικων...

Τα αγορακια βλεπουν σουπερμαν κ σπαιντερμαν ..βλεπουν αντρες πολλα βαρεις με εκατο γκομενες απο διπλα αλλα τα κοριτσακια πρεπει ν βλεπουν μονο τον πριγκιπα κ τη πριγκιπισα ...
ππρεπει να κανουν σεξ μονο οταν βρουν τον τελειο κ νιωσουν σαν να ζουν παραμυθι αλλιως δν ειναι θεμιτο...εισαι τσουλα...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ Γ Ν ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΤ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ...κ ετσι πειθεσαι κ εσυ η ιδια οτι αυτο ειναι που θες....

Οτι χωρις συναισθημα θ ειναι ανουσιο θ ειναι κενο ......
Δικιο δν εχω?

----------


## kounelaki1

παιδιά βλέπω όλες τις απαντήσεις και στεναχωριέμαι. .. ο έρωτας είναι κάτι πολύ δυνατό και μακάρι όλοι να έχουν την δύναμη και την αντοχή να το ζήσουν όσο πιο έντονα γίνετε. ... 
Εγώ το έζησα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι με διέλυσε όλο αυτο.... και ακόμα ... 5 χρόνια μετά τη γνωριμία μας... 2 χρόνια αφότου έχουμε χωρίσει. .. ενώ είμαστε και οι δύο αλλου... γιατί δεν γινόταν αλλιώς.. ακόμα δεν μπορούμε να διανοηθουμε ότι θα έρθει μια μέρα που δεν θα μιλαμε... που δεν θα ξέρουμε ο ένας αν είναι καλά ο αλλος... που δεν θα μετανιωνουμε για πράγματα που δεν τολμησαμε για να είμαστε μαζί ... 
ο παππούς μου είχε χάσει 15 χρόνια τη γιαγιά μου και ακόμα και στο νοσοκομείο πριν πεθάνει έλεγε το όνομα της... είχε την φωτογραφία της δίπλα του στο κρεβάτι όταν κοιμόταν. ... ο πατέρας μου δεν κάνει λεπτό χωρίς την μάνα μου... της λέει συνέχεια πόσο όμορφη είναι μετά από 30 χρόνια. ... 
αν δεν πιστέψεις δεν θα σου χτυπήσει ποτε την πόρτα. .. . 
και τα δώρα αν δεν γίνονται με αγάπη δεν έχουν νόημα. .. Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και μια μαργαρίτα που έκοψες στο δρόμο καθώς πήγαινες να την βρεις... 
αν είναι από αυτές που θα γελάει με της φίλες της τότε δεν είναι αυτή που ψάχνεις. .. (πολύ ρομαντική έγινα βραδιάτικα :-P )

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θα είσαι η μόνη μάλλον, όλοι γελάνε με κάτι τέτοια και εγώ το θεωρώ ευγενική χειρονομία πράγματι. Όσο για τα λούτρινα ζωάκια, στην πραγματικότητα είναι αδηφάγα ζώα, που μπορούν να φάνε και ανθρώπους, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το θεωρούν "γλυκούλι", ένα τέτοιο ζώο.



Δεν νομίζω να είμαι η μόνη, είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα...
Κοίτα, ναι, μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να είναι σαρκοβόρα ζώα αλλά έτσι όπως τα φτιάχνουν δείχνουν χαριτωμένα, ας πούμε τα δικά μου έχουν και φιογκάκια και τέτοια στολιδάκια επάνω...αλλά έχω δει κι αρκούδες στην πραγματικότητα στο καταφύγιο του Αρκτούρου...από μακριά βέβαια...ψυχή έχουν κι αυτά...δεν ξέρω αν συμπαθείς τα ζώα γενικότερα...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Α μπραβο...ετσι .......επιβεβαιωσε την αποψη μου...
> 
> Τα παραμυθια με τα ρομαντζα ειναι ψεμα για να χειραγωγουν τις γυναικες..να τις εχουν καταπιεσμενες...να κοιμουνται ορθιες και να πιστευουν τον καθε μαλακα που με τη πρωτη μπουρδα του τυπου " σ αγαπω τοσο πολυ που θα εκανα τα παντα γ σενα" να ανοιγουν τα ποδια τους.....
> 
> Μια επινοηση ..ενα κατασκευασμα για να ελεγχουν τη σεξουαλικοτητα των γυναικων...
> 
> Τα αγορακια βλεπουν σουπερμαν κ σπαιντερμαν ..βλεπουν αντρες πολλα βαρεις με εκατο γκομενες απο διπλα αλλα τα κοριτσακια πρεπει ν βλεπουν μονο τον πριγκιπα κ τη πριγκιπισα ...
> ππρεπει να κανουν σεξ μονο οταν βρουν τον τελειο κ νιωσουν σαν να ζουν παραμυθι αλλιως δν ειναι θεμιτο...εισαι τσουλα...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ Γ Ν ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΤ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ...κ ετσι πειθεσαι κ εσυ η ιδια οτι αυτο ειναι που θες....
> 
> ...


Α γεια σου...αυτη τη λειτουργια εχουν και τα παραπανω που εγραψα. Ειναι παραγωγο σεξιστικων προτυπων και τα προπαγανδιζουν κι ολας.

----------


## DL010117a

> Για τα καταστηματα συγκεκριμενα και για το αγιο βαλεντινο εχεις δικιο (εκμεταλευοντε τον ερωτα)
> Αλλα εγω θα σε πω ενα παραδειγμα μονο πανω σαυτο.καπιοι γιατροι ισως παιρνουν φακελακια επειδη συμβαινη αυτο παει να πει οτι δεν υπαρχει ιατρικη?η η ιατρικη εχει φτιαχνει για να εκμετακευοντε τους ανθρωπους??ο ερωτας υπαρχει σαν συναισθημα απλα στην εποχη μας πιστευω τα νεα παιδεια δνουν μεγαλυτεροι εμφαση στο σεξ.δεν σημενη ομως οτι δεν υπαρχουν και ερωτευμενα ζευγαρακια.π.χ οταν ημουν εγω 15-16 το βασικο ητανε το συναισθημα τωρα το βασικο ειναι το σεξ.δεν λεω οτι στον ερωτα δεν αναμυηγνιετε και ο θαυμασμος ειναι και θαυμασμος.ειπες μια τραυματικη σου εμπειρια σε ενα αλλο θεμα αν κανω λαθος διωρθοσε με.με ενα κοριτση που ερωτευθηκες και νομιζες οτι υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απτη πλευρα της αλλα αυτη ηθελε να γελαση με της φιλες της.παρομοια φαση ετυχε σε εμενα στα 17 μου αλλα οι γκομενα ειχε αλλον φυσικα εγω δεν το ηξερα.και οταν τους ειδα για πρωτη φορα μαζη αγκαλια τα παιξα.εκεινη με ειδε με κοιτουσε που ειχα μεινει παγωτο νατην κοιταω.με κοιτουσε και αρχισε να φιλαω τον αλλον.αλλα ναι ρε φιλε ωστοσο ερωτας υπαρχει και ειναι απτα ωραιοτερα συναισθηματα


Ναι έχεις δίκιο για το κορίτσι, σε άλλο θέμα που συζητούσα. Ωστόσο πιστεύω, ότι είναι ένας θαυμασμός. Θαυμάζεις κάτι στον άλλον, είτε είναι το μυαλό του, είτε την προσωπικότητά του, είτε το σώμα του κλπ. Όπως και στα ζώα, υπάρχει η λεγόμενη έλξη, για την αναπαραγωγή. Τα θηλυκά ζώα, έλκονται, από το αρσενικό και μόνο από τον αρχηγό. Δεν θα "κοιτάξουν" άλλο αρσενικό, αλλά μόνο το αρσενικό που είναι αρχηγός του κοπαδιού. Άρα ακόμα και τα θηλυκά ζώα, αναγνωρίσουν και θαυμάζουν κατά κάποιον τρόπο, τον αρχηγό, επειδή πρώτον είναι ο πιο δυνατός από όλα τα αρσενικά και είναι αυτός που καθοδηγεί το κοπάδι. Άρα όπως και στους ανθρώπους, όπως και στα ζώα, είναι ένας θαυμασμός γι'αυτό και δεν κρατάει πολύ παρά μόνο στην αρχή. Είναι έλξη που η έλξη επιτυγχάνεται από τον θαυμασμό.

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγω συμφωνω με elis!
> Ο ερωτας υπαρχει μεσα μας, κοιμάται, μεσω του αλλου απλα ξυπναει και μας κατακλύζει. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να το νοιωσει κι ο αλλος, μπορει και να το νοιωσει, νομιζω ειναι καθαρα ατομικο εσωτερικο μας συναισθημα. Πιστευω οτι εαν δεν ερωτευθεις εντονα δεν ολοκληρωνεσαι σαν ανθρωπος.
> Τωρα το αν θα δινεις λουλουδια η αρκουδακια αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.
> Εγω νομιζα οτι ειχα ερωτευθει μεχρι που στα 39 ειδα καταματα τον ερωτα μεσω μιας "οριακης". Με ταρακουνησε συθεμελα. Σου ευχομαι να σου τυχει αλλα και να μην σου τυχει, γιατι μπορει να σε αλλαξει σε πολυ πιο ολοκληρωμενο αλλα ισως και σε κατεστραμμένο. Εσενα σε κοβω το πρωτο γιατι εχεις καλλιεργημένο μυαλο. 
> *Φιλε να ξερεις θα τον ζησεις γιατι σε εχω διαβασει οτι κολωνεις λιγο στις γυναικες, αν τον ζησεις εντονα δηλαδη ψυχοφθορα και το ξεπερασεις, μετα θα παιζεις τις γυναικες στα δακτυλα.* 
> Οι οριακες να ξερεις ειναι μανουλα στη ψυχολογια, θα σε παρουν παιδακι στο μυαλο και θα σε κανουν αντρα με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες.


Αυτό είναι μία μεγάλη αλήθεια, όσο αν θα τον ζήσω, από αυτό που πέρασα, μακάρι να μην τον ξαναζήσω. Στην τελευταία πρόταση δεν κατάλαβα τι ήθελες να πεις.

----------


## DL010117a

> Χαχχαχ μ αρεσει που ανοιξα κ γω τετοιο θεμα....
> 
> Καπου αναφερεις γ τον αγιο βαλεντινο κτλ.κτλ.....ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΩΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΤΙ ΝΑ.ΠΟΥΜΕ ?? ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΦΑΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ.. ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ?? ο ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΑΣ και η πριγκιπισσα....ολες οι ιστοριες μιλουσαν για τον ερωτα γ την αγαπη....ο καλοκαρδος νεος ξεπερασε ολα τα εμποδια και καταφερε ν φτασει στην αγκαλια της αγαπημενης του κ εζησαν αυτοι καλα κ εμεις καλυτερα...
> 
> Αρχισα να μεγαλωνω και ριχνοντας μια ματια πισω μου συνειδητοποιησα γ ποιο λογο ειμαι ετσι ροζ συννεφακι....
> 
> Θυμαμαι πανω απο χιλια βιβλια που τρελαινομουν να διαβαζω μικρη και περναγαν το ιδιο μνμ...ο εξιδανικευμενος ερωτας στην πιο αγνη μορφη (μυθολογια με ερωτευμενους θεους ...ιστοριες με ερωτοχτυπημενα ζωακια....με πριγκιπες και κακιες μητριες που εμπαιναν εμποδιο ομως η αγαπη παντα νικουσε.... θυμαμαι πανω απο ενα εκατομμυριο παιδικες σειρες η ταινιες με ρομαντζα πριγκιπισσες μπαρμπι, ντισνευ ...νεραιδες ...γοργονες....ολες να ζουν το περιπετειωδη ερωτα με τον τελειο πριγκιπα που τις λατρευει.....
> 
> Μια γιγαντια φουσκα....!!!!!! ενας τεραστιος ροζ κοσμος με φρου φρου κ αρωματα....με αγαπες κ λουλουδια ...ενα ψεμα....!!!!
> ...


Ναι ανοίξαμε παρόμοιο θέμα, κοίτα εδώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τα παραμύθια και για τους πρίγκιπες. Και εγώ μικρός έβλεπα παιδικά και έβλεπα τον πρίγκιπα και την πριγκίπισα αγκαλιά στο τέλος του έργου και λέω κάπως έτσι είναι ο έρωτας και η γυναίκα γενικότερα. Αμ, δε. Τα αντίθετα είδα. Εγώ θα προσθέσω και για τις κούκλες μπάρμπι, έχει αναρωτηθεί κανείς, γιατί είναι όμορφες, λεπτές και προσεγμένες; Όλα τα κορίτσια κάποτε θα έπαιζαν με κούκλες μπάρμπι και το τραγικό είναι ότι το πρότυπο της λεπτής, ψηλής και όμορφης ξεκινάει από τις κούκλες μπάρμπι. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι η πιο ακριβή κούκλα μπάρμπι, αξίζει κάτι εκατομμύρια, γιατί στο φόρεμά της, έχει διαμάντια. Όλα αυτά και μέσα από τα παιδικά και μέσα από τα παραμύθια και τα παιχνίδια, βλέπεις πως "φτιάχουν" μια πρώτη σκέψη για τον κόσμο στα μικρά παιδιά που είναι φυσικά πλασματικός.

----------


## serios

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάτι τόσο θαυμαστό να διαχωρίζεται απο την αγάπη κ το σεξ.
Δηλαδή πρωτα λέμε ερωτεύεσαι κ μετα έρχεται η αγάπη.
Τι είναι η αγάπη;;κάποιο πνεύμα που με κεράκια αναμμενα προσκαλλουμε;;Κ ποτε γίνεται αυτό;;Μετα 2 μέρες 1 χρονο;;

Το σεξ κ αυτό διαχωρίζεται.Υπάρχει το σεξ χωρίς συναίσθημα,το σεξ με συναίσθημα(???),το σεξ με αγάπη.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό που λέμε είναι αγάπη η απλα συμβιβασμός κ βολεμα σε κάτι που μας προσφέρει.Ειτε είναι απόλαυση, ασφάλεια, συντροφιά.
Κ αν ο έρωτας είναι κάτι που απλα θαυμασαμε την εικόνα του το κάναμε ιδανικό στα ματια μας, το βαλαμε κάπου ψηλά κ μετα ανάλογα με τις προσδοκίες παραμένει η καταρρίπτεται.

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγω δεν καταλαβα γιατι το πατε η στο ενα ακρο η στο αλλο...η ασπρο η μαυρο, η παραμυθια η τσοντες. Που ξερεις εσυ τι εκανε η σταχτοπουτα με τον πριγκηπα στο κρεβατι; Μπορει ο πριγκηπας να ηταν ποδολαγνος εδω που τα λεμε λολ. Η μπορει η σταχτοπουτα να το γυαλισε πριν και με αλλους το γοβακι. Και; Ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα, το ενα δεν αναιρει το αλλο, το προβλημα που ειναι; 
> Δηλαδη πρεπει να ειναι η ροζ συννεφακια η κατι το ωμο και ανουσιο; Δεν ξερω εγω δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχουν αυτα τα ακρα σε μορφη σχεσης, η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση παντα και ειτε απλα γερνει προς το παραμυθι ειτε γερνει προς την τσοντα...δειτε τον σαν ενα συνεχες με διαφορα σημεια, οχι σαν δυο ξεχωριστα πραγματα. Φανταστειτε μια γραμμη...Μπορει καποιος νεος να ειναι πιο κοντα στο σημειο της τσοντας πανω σε αυτη την νοητη γραμμη, αλλα ειναι ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, οχι σε καποια αλλη, το θεμα ειναι να ισορροπησει και να μη γερνει δεξια και αριστερα και μεχρι να βρει τον δρομο του εχει δρομο...ουτε ολο ροζ συννεφακια αρκουν και ουτε μονο σεξ. Αλλα καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησει ο ανωριμος αγουρος ανθρωπος σε αυτον τον δρομο. Και το να ξεκινησει απο τα ροζ συννεφακια ειναι εξισου ανωριμο απο το να ξεκινησει απο το καθαρα σωματικο.( Κι εγω μιλιβα οπως κι εσυ απο τα συννεφακια ξεκινησα)
> Στην ουσια ομως για το ιδιο πραγμα προετοιμαζονται και προσπαθουν ολοι. Αυτη την χρυση τομη. Το οτι δεν μπορουμε να γεννιομαστε με την επιγνωση του που και πως ειναι αυτη δεν σημαινει ουτε πως δεν υπαρχει ο ερωτας ουτε πως δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να ερωτευτουν οι ανθρωποι. 
> Και αντι με το καθε στραπατσο μου να λεω στον εαυτο μου "δεν υπαρχει ερωτας η δεν αξιζει ερωτας", προτιμω να λεω "αυτο δεν ηταν ερωτας τελικα"...δεν ειναι πολυ λογικοτερο και καλυτερο συμπερασμα αυτο εκτος και απο πιο ελπιδοφορο; Αν δεν σας φαινεται πιο λογικο συμπερασμα τι να πω ας ξαπλωσουμε ας σταυρωσουμε τα χερια μας στο στερνο και ας περιμενουμε τον θανατο λολ.


Οι γυναίκες ζητούν και σεξ και ροζ συνεφάκια, οι άντρες είναι είτε το ένα, είτε το άλλο, δύσκολο να είναι και τα δύο και όταν εννοώ σεξ, εννοώ σεξ τσόντας. Όπως προανέφερα πιο πάνω, οι κούκλες μπάρμπι δείχνουν πως πρέπει να έιναι εξωτερικά μια γυναίκα και οι τσόντες που είναι η θέση της γυναίκας. Δεν συμφωνώ φυσικά με καμία από τις δύο θέσεις, αλλά θέλω να σου πω τι προβάλλουν στην νέα γενιά και στις πιο μικρές ηλικίες, αφού τα αγόρια ξεκινούν να βλέπουν τσόντες στις μικρές ηλικίες και οι γυναίκες πιο μετά. Το μικρό το παιδί, το βλέπει αυτό ως δεδομένο και ως "μάθημα". Νομίζει μετά ότι όλοι οι άντρες έχουν πέοι 20cm, οι γυναίκες είναι υποχρεωμένες να "κάθονται" στους άντρες, όποτε θέλει εκείνος και να τον υπακούν κατά κάποιον τρόπο κλπ. Και όλα αυτά λόγω του ελεύθερου και μη ελεγχόμενου ίντερνετ. Ναι και θεωρώ ότι το ίντερνετ κατέστρεψε τις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων, τον έρωτα και το σεξ. Οι περισσότερες απορίες των ανδρών ακόμα και σήμερα και μάλιστα σε ηλικία 18-19 ετών, είναι για το μέγεθος του πέους. Ρωτάνε πχ,(την έχω τόση είμαι εντάξει με το μέγεθός μου; και άλλα τέτοια χαζά) και πέφτουν πολλοί σε κατάθλιψη γι'αυτό. Βλέπεις πόσο άσχημα έχουν επηρεάσει τα "πρότυπα";

----------


## DL010117a

> Οσο για τα παραμυθια και τα ρομαντζα μιλιβα ηταν οργανα της πατριαρχιας και ειχαν πολυ πιο ποταπη λειτουργια απο οτι φανταζεσαι ολα αυτα τα φρου φρου και οι χρυσοσκονες:
> Εχεις πχ στο 1500 την μικρη φροσω, μια χωριατοπουλα που ειτε ζει δυσκολα ειτε ειναι οικονομικο βαρος στην οικογενεια της ως κοριτσι και ψαχνουν να τη παντρεψουν να την πασαρουν. Και της λες παραμυθια για το πως την"σωζει" ενας πριγκηπας. 
> Καταρχην αυτο το κονσεπτ διαιωνιζει την ιδεα πως πρεπει να εξαρτηθει απο καποιον, πρεπει να "ανηκει" σε πατερα η σε συζυγο (βλεπε πριγκηπα) για να δει προκοπη και δευτερον μην ειναι κανας χωριατης και ο αλλος ε; Πριγκηπας να ειναι ιδανικα. Στη σημερινη εποχη αντικατεστησε το πριγκηπας με...ξερω γω; Οποιον δουλευει λιγο και εχει δυσαναλογα πολλα λολ
> Απλα για να μη φαινεται ετσι ωμα το "καλοπαντρεψου" εχει φρουφρου γαρνιτουρα. Αν βασισουμε σε παραμυθια η ρομαντζα την οπτικη μας για τον ερωτα ζητω που καηκαμε, δεν μπορουμε ετσι να ερωτευτουμε αληθινα, γιατι πρωτον ψαχνουμε ατομα να συμπληρωσουν τους ρολους (ο πριγκηπας ο ετσι ο γιουβετσι, το ειπες κι εσυ μιλιβα ποσο λαθος ειναι) και δευτερον αυτο σε εμποδιζει απο το να αναγνωρισεις και να χαρεις την ανθρωπινη πραγματικη πλευρα του αλλου, την ατελεια...επισης στο "ζησαν αυτοι καλα και εμεις καλυτερα" μενει απ'εξω ολη η δουλεια που πρεπει να γινει για να χτιστει και να διατηρηθει κατι ωραιο. Ναι πολεμανε δρακους η κακες μητριες ξερω γω. Για τους εαυτους τους στα παραμυθια ουτε λογος :P


Έτσι είναι ακριβώς, τα λάθος πρότυπα, από τότε "μπήκαν" στην ψυχολογία του παιδιού. Ο πλούσιος παντρεύεται το κορίτσι, το κορίτσι ψάχνει τον πλούσιο πρίγκιπα και ο φτωχός κλαίει πάντα την μοίρα του και ζήσαν αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα.

----------


## serios

> Ελα ντε γιατι??μηπως οταν βγηκαν αυτα τα παραμυθια και τα ρομαντζα οι ανθρωποι δεν δινανε σημασια πολυ στο σεξ αλλα στα συναισθηματα??και τωρα συμβαινει το αντιθετο?
> Γιατι τοση οθηση προς το τελειο?ταση τοση πλυση εγκεφαλου?γιατι μαλλον ειχαν και αυτη επιρεασθη απο αυτο.δεν ξερω αλλα μαλλον κατι τετοιο θα ειναι


Η ελίτ τα κατασκεύασε για να έχουν οι πλούσιοι ευρεία γκάμα επιλογών.Να πέφτουν όλες στα πατώματα για αυτου του τύπου άνδρα.
Πλάκα στην πλάκα ικανούς τους έχω. Κατασκευασμενα πρότυπα που δρομολογούν προκατ ζωές.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν νομίζω να είμαι η μόνη, είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα...
> Κοίτα, ναι, μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να είναι σαρκοβόρα ζώα αλλά έτσι όπως τα φτιάχνουν δείχνουν χαριτωμένα, ας πούμε τα δικά μου έχουν και φιογκάκια και τέτοια στολιδάκια επάνω...αλλά έχω δει κι αρκούδες στην πραγματικότητα στο καταφύγιο του Αρκτούρου...από μακριά βέβαια...ψυχή έχουν κι αυτά...δεν ξέρω αν συμπαθείς τα ζώα γενικότερα...


Ανάλογα το ζώο, έχω σκυλάκι πχ που μου αρέσουν τα σκυλιά, έχω ενυδρείο, που το ενυδρείο και το ψάρι, έχει μια ψυχολογία που μόνο όποιος ασχολείται ξέρει τι εννοώ. Ένα παράδειγμα θα σου πω, τα ψάρια γνώριζαν ποιός είναι ποιός από την οικογένεια, αλλιώς συμπεριφέρονταν σε εμένα αλλιώς σε έναν ξένο. Ήξεραν πότε μπαίνει κάποιος στο δωμάτιο και πότε βγαίνει από αυτό. Είναι κάτι το εκπληκτικό και το μαγευτικό συνάμα.

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάτι τόσο θαυμαστό να διαχωρίζεται απο την αγάπη κ το σεξ.
> Δηλαδή πρωτα λέμε ερωτεύεσαι κ μετα έρχεται η αγάπη.
> Τι είναι η αγάπη;;κάποιο πνεύμα που με κεράκια αναμμενα προσκαλλουμε;;Κ ποτε γίνεται αυτό;;Μετα 2 μέρες 1 χρονο;;
> 
> Το σεξ κ αυτό διαχωρίζεται.Υπάρχει το σεξ χωρίς συναίσθημα,το σεξ με συναίσθημα(???),το σεξ με αγάπη.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό που λέμε είναι αγάπη η απλα συμβιβασμός κ βολεμα σε κάτι που μας προσφέρει.Ειτε είναι απόλαυση, ασφάλεια, συντροφιά.
> Κ αν ο έρωτας είναι κάτι που απλα θαυμασαμε την εικόνα του το κάναμε ιδανικό στα ματια μας, το βαλαμε κάπου ψηλά κ μετα ανάλογα με τις προσδοκίες παραμένει η καταρρίπτεται.


Η αγάπη είναι η ασφάλεια και ο συμβιβασμός όπως ανέφερες και ο έρωτας που είναι το αρχικό στάδιο είναι ο θαυμασμός, έτσι πιστεύω εγώ. Στην τελευταία πρόταση, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.

----------


## serios

> Ανάλογα το ζώο, έχω σκυλάκι πχ που μου αρέσουν τα σκυλιά, έχω ενυδρείο, που το ενυδρείο και το ψάρι, έχει μια ψυχολογία που μόνο όποιος ασχολείται ξέρει τι εννοώ. Ένα παράδειγμα θα σου πω, τα ψάρια γνώριζαν ποιός είναι ποιός από την οικογένεια, αλλιώς συμπεριφέρονταν σε εμένα αλλιώς σε έναν ξένο. Ήξεραν πότε μπαίνει κάποιος στο δωμάτιο και πότε βγαίνει από αυτό. Είναι κάτι το εκπληκτικό και το μαγευτικό συνάμα.


Ίσως στο ψάρι δημιουργήθηκε η ψυχολογία του Pavlov's dog. Του γνωστού πειράματος.
Αν κ έχω αμφιβολίες αν λάβουμε υπόψην τη μνήμη του.θα θυμόταν το χερι που το τάιζε συγκεκριμένες ώρες η όχι χαχα

----------


## DL010117a

> Ίσως στο ψάρι δημιουργήθηκε η ψυχολογία του Pavlov's dog. Του γνωστού πειράματος.
> Αν κ έχω αμφιβολίες αν λάβουμε υπόψην τη μνήμη του.θα θυμόταν το χερι που το τάιζε συγκεκριμένες ώρες η όχι χαχα


Τα ψάρια έχουν θυμητικό, αυτό που λένε για την μνήμη τους, είναι μύθος.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ανάλογα το ζώο, έχω σκυλάκι πχ που μου αρέσουν τα σκυλιά, έχω ενυδρείο, που το ενυδρείο και το ψάρι, έχει μια ψυχολογία που μόνο όποιος ασχολείται ξέρει τι εννοώ. Ένα παράδειγμα θα σου πω, τα ψάρια γνώριζαν ποιός είναι ποιός από την οικογένεια, αλλιώς συμπεριφέρονταν σε εμένα αλλιώς σε έναν ξένο. Ήξεραν πότε μπαίνει κάποιος στο δωμάτιο και πότε βγαίνει από αυτό. Είναι κάτι το εκπληκτικό και το μαγευτικό συνάμα.


Εγώ τα συμπαθώ όλα αλλά έχω προτίμηση στις γάτες και στους σκύλους...είχα μια σκυλίτσα παλιά καθώς και τέσσερις γάτες, τώρα μου έχει μείνει μόνο ένα...
Από ψάρια έχω άσχημη εμπειρία...όταν ήμουν μικρή (δημοτικό ακόμα) μου είχε δώσει μια φίλη μου δυο ψάρια από το ενυδρείο της και τα έβαλα σε γυάλα με νερό και το ένα πέθανε και της πήγα άρον άρον το δεύτερο πίσω για να το σώσω...είχα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κάτι τόσο θαυμαστό να διαχωρίζεται απο την αγάπη κ το σεξ.
> Δηλαδή πρωτα λέμε ερωτεύεσαι κ μετα έρχεται η αγάπη.
> Τι είναι η αγάπη;;κάποιο πνεύμα που με κεράκια αναμμενα προσκαλλουμε;;Κ ποτε γίνεται αυτό;;Μετα 2 μέρες 1 χρονο;;
> 
> Το σεξ κ αυτό διαχωρίζεται.Υπάρχει το σεξ χωρίς συναίσθημα,το σεξ με συναίσθημα(???),το σεξ με αγάπη.
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό που λέμε είναι αγάπη η απλα συμβιβασμός κ βολεμα σε κάτι που μας προσφέρει.Ειτε είναι απόλαυση, ασφάλεια, συντροφιά.
> Κ αν ο έρωτας είναι κάτι που απλα θαυμασαμε την εικόνα του το κάναμε ιδανικό στα ματια μας, το βαλαμε κάπου ψηλά κ μετα ανάλογα με τις προσδοκίες παραμένει η καταρρίπτεται.


Διαφωνώ σε μερικά κομμάτια...για παράδειγμα ο έρωτας για μένα παραμένει ακόμα κι αν ανακαλύψεις ότι τελικά εκείνος δεν είναι το ιδανικό, το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία...
Όσο για την αγάπη θεωρώ ότι σ' αυτήν μετατρέπεται ο έρωτας όταν περάσει μεγάλο διάστημα σχέσης, μιλάω για χρόνια τώρα...
Και σίγουρα αγάπη και σεξ δεν είναι το ίδιο για μένα...

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο για το κορίτσι, σε άλλο θέμα που συζητούσα. Ωστόσο πιστεύω, ότι είναι ένας θαυμασμός. Θαυμάζεις κάτι στον άλλον, είτε είναι το μυαλό του, είτε την προσωπικότητά του, είτε το σώμα του κλπ. Όπως και στα ζώα, υπάρχει η λεγόμενη έλξη, για την αναπαραγωγή. Τα θηλυκά ζώα, έλκονται, από το αρσενικό και μόνο από τον αρχηγό. Δεν θα "κοιτάξουν" άλλο αρσενικό, αλλά μόνο το αρσενικό που είναι αρχηγός του κοπαδιού. Άρα ακόμα και τα θηλυκά ζώα, αναγνωρίσουν και θαυμάζουν κατά κάποιον τρόπο, τον αρχηγό, επειδή πρώτον είναι ο πιο δυνατός από όλα τα αρσενικά και είναι αυτός που καθοδηγεί το κοπάδι. Άρα όπως και στους ανθρώπους, όπως και στα ζώα, είναι ένας θαυμασμός γι'αυτό και δεν κρατάει πολύ παρά μόνο στην αρχή. Είναι έλξη που η έλξη επιτυγχάνεται από τον θαυμασμό.


Αλλιος λειτηργουν τα ζωα καμια σχεση με τον ανθρωπο.στα ζωα με τη πρωτη που βλεπει το θυληκοκατευθειαν μπορει να παει να αναπαραχθη και το θυληκο συνηθος κααθετε δεν προβαλη καμια αντισταση.ο ανδρας αμα παει σε μια τελειος αγνωστη να κανη το ιδιο θα φαει καμια τσαντα στο κεφαλι το λιγοτερο.μην συγκρινης τα ζωα με τους ανθρωπους δεν θα βρεις ποτε ακρη.στα υπολοιπα εχει μια βαση αυτο που λες θυναμε οταν ημουν 17 που ειχα ερωτευθη ενα κοριτση το προσωπο της ειδικα τα ματια της τα πρασινα δεν ξεκολουσαν απτο μυαλο μου.μαλλον ειχα εντυποσιαστη απτην ομορφια ειναι αυτη που φιλουσε το αγορι της και κοιτουσε εμενα με ειρωνικο χαμογελο.νομιζω σε αττο το θεμα το ξανα ειπα

----------


## giorgos35

> Διαφωνώ σε μερικά κομμάτια...για παράδειγμα ο έρωτας για μένα παραμένει ακόμα κι αν ανακαλύψεις ότι τελικά εκείνος δεν είναι το ιδανικό, το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία...
> Όσο για την αγάπη θεωρώ ότι σ' αυτήν μετατρέπεται ο έρωτας όταν περάσει μεγάλο διάστημα σχέσης, μιλάω για χρόνια τώρα...
> Και σίγουρα αγάπη και σεξ δεν είναι το ίδιο για μένα...


Και για μενα ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και για μενα ειναι κατι ξεχωριστο.


Είναι; Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά απλά έχω μια απορία...συνήθως οι γυναίκες για να κάνουν σεξ χρειάζονται να νιώθουν τουλάχιστον ερωτευμένες ενώ οι άντρες μπορούν και χωρίς τέτοιο συναίσθημα αλλιώς κι οι πόρνες δεν θα είχαν δουλειά...
Αν διαφωνείς πες μου, θέλω να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και να γίνει συζήτηση...κι όποιος άλλος θέλει ας πει τη γνώμη του...

----------


## giorgos35

> Είναι; Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά απλά έχω μια απορία...συνήθως οι γυναίκες για να κάνουν σεξ χρειάζονται να νιώθουν τουλάχιστον ερωτευμένες ενώ οι άντρες μπορούν και χωρίς τέτοιο συναίσθημα αλλιώς κι οι πόρνες δεν θα είχαν δουλειά...
> Αν διαφωνείς πες μου, θέλω να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και να γίνει συζήτηση...κι όποιος άλλος θέλει ας πει τη γνώμη του...


Αμα ακριβος αυτο προσπαθουσα να εξηγησω στη ναταλια πριν 3 εβδομαδες περιπου και δεν το δεχοταν με τιποτα.ξαι τοτες καμια κοπελα δεν πηρε θεση τελοσπαντον...εννοειτε οτι συμφωνω.εννοειτε οτι ανα πασα στιγνη ειμαστε ετοιμοι να δωσουμε μαχη ασχετα αν νοιωθουνε κατι η οχι

----------


## giorgos35

> Είναι; Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά απλά έχω μια απορία...συνήθως οι γυναίκες για να κάνουν σεξ χρειάζονται να νιώθουν τουλάχιστον ερωτευμένες ενώ οι άντρες μπορούν και χωρίς τέτοιο συναίσθημα αλλιώς κι οι πόρνες δεν θα είχαν δουλειά...
> Αν διαφωνείς πες μου, θέλω να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και να γίνει συζήτηση...κι όποιος άλλος θέλει ας πει τη γνώμη του...



Αυτο εννοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι ειναι ξεχωριστω.μπορει να ειμαι ερωτευμενοςμε τη χ κοπελα αλλα να μην εχουμε κανει ερωτα για καποιο λογο.και απτην αλλη.να εχω κανει ερωτα με μια κοπελα που δεν σημενη τιποτα για εμενα απλα ενα ξεκαυλωμα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Αυτο εννοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι ειναι ξεχωριστω.μπορει να ειμαι ερωτευμενοςμε τη χ κοπελα αλλα να μην εχουμε κανει ερωτα για καποιο λογο.και απτην αλλη.να εχω κανει ερωτα με μια κοπελα που δεν σημενη τιποτα για εμενα απλα ενα ξεκαυλωμα.


Κ αφου λες οτι μπορεις ν εισαι με μια
Και να πας με μια αλλη... αφου ειναι για ξεκαυλωμα γτ δεν της το λες...και το κρυβεις.....???

Οχι μονο εσυ.....οι περισσοτεροι

----------


## elis

Δεν υπάρχει δε σημαίνει τίποτα υπάρχει δεν την εκτιμάω

----------


## Remedy

> Με αφορμή ένα θέμα που δημιουργήθηκε σε ένα άλλο θέμα, άνοιγω το εν λόγω θέμα για να υπάρξουν πολλές και διαφορετικές απόψεις, με επιχειρήματα. Θεωρώ πως είναι ένας μύθος, όσον αφορά την ρομαντική διάσταση του έρωτα, δεν είναι αυτό που λένε όλοι ή νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν επειδή ερωτεύονται. Η πραγματικότητα, την ζούμε σήμερα, *όπου και να κοιτάξει κανείς, δεν θα βρει τον έρωτα με την ρομαντική του διάσταση πάντα, αλλά ανούσιες σχέσεις με μόνο γνώμονα το σεξ και όχι το συναίσθημα.* Και ας πούμε εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τον έρωτα και είμαι ο περίεργος της υπόθεσης. *Εγώ δεν έχω δει έναν άνθρωπο να ερωτεύεται*. *Όταν θέλει ο άλλος σεξ είτε άντρας είτε γυναίκα, δεν είναι απαραίτητα επειδή είναι ερωτευμένος/μενη, αλλά θέλουν να ικανοποιήσουν μια βιολογική ανάγκη.* Ο θεός έρωτας, γιός της Αφροδίτης, δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω, πέρα από μία μυθοπλασία των αρχαίων Ελλήνων. Λίγο με τις ρομαντικές ταινίες, λίγο με την προπαγάνδα του αγίου Βαλεντίνου, για να έχουν δουλειά και τα ανθοπωλεία, υπάρχει μια λανθασμένη αντίληψη για τον έρωτα. Ας πάει ένας στην ηλικία μου (19 ετών), να δώσει *ένα μπουκέτο κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα, σε αυτή που είναι ερωτευμένος. Αυτό που θα γίνει είναι να γελάει για κανένα χρόνο, με τις φίλες της.* Γιατί; Γιατί ο έρωτας είναι προϊόν εμπορίου και ένας απλός θαυμασμός και τίποτα παραπάνω. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας με χαρά!


δεν νομιζω να χρειαζονται επιχειρηματα για κατι που καποιος εχει δει γυρω του δεκαδες, εκατονταδες φορες να γινεται..

και αυτο το "κατι" ειναι οτι ισχυουν ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ. το ενα δεν αποκλειει το αλλο , σε διαφορετικες περιστασεις, με διαφορετικους ανθρωπους.
δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι βλεπεις ασπρο- μαυρο και μας βαζεις να διαλεξουμε η να ξεκαθαρισουμε τι απ τα δυο ισχυει.

υπαρχουν παρε- δωσε που εγιναν αποκλειστικα και μονο για το σεξ, ειτε απο την μια ειτε κι απ τις δυο πλευρες, και παρε-δωσε που ειναι ρομαντικοι φλογεροι ερωτες περα απο σεξ.
κι αυτο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι εχουν χωριστει οι ανθρωποι σ αυτους που κανουν μονο το ενα η μονο το αλλο.
μπορει καποιος σε καποια φαση της ζωης του να κανει μια (η και παραπανω ;p) ξεπετα μονο για εμπειρια χωρις να νοιωσει απολυτως τπτ συναισθηματικα.
Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ανθρωπος μπορει καποια αλλη κοπελα να την ερωτευτει βαθια και να κανει πολυχρονη σχεση μαζι της.

αυτο που αναφερεις με τα τριανταφυλλα, ειναι και θεμα ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΗΣ και οχι μονο ρομαντισμου.
ο ρομαντικος ερωτας μπορει να εκφραζεται διαφορετικα μεσα στις εποχες. αυτο δν σημαινει οτι δεν υπαρχει.
μπορει η κοπελα που θα γελαει με το μπουκετο τριανταφυλλα γιατι της φανηκε παρωχημενο, γλυκερο, δεν ξερω και πως της φανηκε, με μια αλλη χειρονομια, οπως πχ να βρεις και να της στειλεις το νεο cd του αγαπημενου της συγκροτηματος ( η κατι που ιδια θεωρει σημαντικο κι οτι την σκεφτηκες πολυ για να πετυχεις να το βρεις), να λιωσει.

το ιδιο ισχυει και με αλλες χειρονομιες, πραξεις.
αν κατι δεν ειναι του γουστου μας ΑΙΣΘΗΤΙΚΑ, απο τον απεναντι, το στυλ του, μεχρι τις χειρονομιες του, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ερωτευομαστε η δεν μας αρεσει ο ρομαντικος ερωτας, απλα δεν εχουμε τα ιδια γουστα στο τι σημαινει και πως εκφραζεται αυτο.

οπως και σε ΟΛΕΣ τις προτιμησεις, ετσι και στις χειρονομιες, πρεπει να ταιριαζεις με καποιον για να τις εκτιμησει.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν υπάρχει δε σημαίνει τίποτα υπάρχει δεν την εκτιμάω


κι αυτο, στο "δεν σημαινει τιποτε" καταληγει...

----------


## Remedy

> Κ αφου λες οτι μπορεις ν εισαι με μια
> Και να πας με μια αλλη... αφου ειναι για ξεκαυλωμα γτ δεν της το λες...και το κρυβεις.....???
> 
> Οχι μονο εσυ.....οι περισσοτεροι


χαχαχαχαχα
δικιο εχεις μιλιβα μου, αλλα αλλο το ενα κι αλλο το αλλο.
δεν το λεει, για να μην χασει αυτην που θελει.
να μην υποστει συνεπειες δλδ για την "ασημαντη" κατ αυτον ξεπετα που εκανε...
αυτο δεν αλλαζει το οτι την εκανε χωρις συναισθηματα .

----------


## elis

Εκεί καταλήγει αλλά φαίνεται από την αρχή αν σε εκτιμάει ο άλλος μια γυναίκα μπορεί να το καταλάβει πολύ εύκολα φαντάζομαι συνήθως πάντως δεν τις εκτιμάνε τώρα γιατί στερεότυπα πρότυπα κλπ άμα θέλετε το συζητάμε είναι δύσκολο πάντως το θέμα

----------


## Remedy

> Εκεί καταλήγει αλλά φαίνεται από την αρχή αν σε εκτιμάει ο άλλος μια γυναίκα μπορεί να το καταλάβει πολύ εύκολα φαντάζομαι συνήθως πάντως δεν τις εκτιμάνε τώρα γιατί στερεότυπα πρότυπα κλπ άμα θέλετε το συζητάμε είναι δύσκολο πάντως το θέμα


φυσικα και φαινεται.
αν ο αλλος σε εχει γραμμενη, ακολουθει δικο του προγραμμα, σε εχει εξω απο την ζωη του, η ακομα χειροτερα τα εχει με αλλη και γυρναει να σε κοιταξει μονο για να σε πηδηξει και να εξαφανιστει, φυσικα και δεν σε εκτιμαει.
αν σε εκτιμουσε θα σε ηθελε διπλα του.

----------


## elis

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο νομίζεις ζητάτε τρελά πράγματα για να γουστάρετε οπότε άστο θα σ βάλω ένα τραγούδι κ θα καταλάβεις

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/A0uyHeJQ7Tk

----------


## elis

Έχετε απαιτήσεις για τα πάντα εν ολίγοις

----------


## Remedy

> https://youtu.be/A0uyHeJQ7Tk


εδω που ειμαι δεν εχει γιουτιουμπ το κλειδωνουν. θα το δω αλλη ωρα :).

----------


## elis

Οκ κούκλα :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κ αφου λες οτι μπορεις ν εισαι με μια
> Και να πας με μια αλλη... αφου ειναι για ξεκαυλωμα γτ δεν της το λες...και το κρυβεις.....???
> 
> Οχι μονο εσυ.....οι περισσοτεροι


Για να εχει και τη πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλο χορτατο φυσικα. 
Αμα μπορει να κανει οτι θελει πιστευοντας οτι θα αποφυγει τις συνεπειες γιατι να μην το κανει; 
Οποιος αγαπαει ομως δεν σκεφτεται αν θα πιαστει η οχι...απλα δεν το κανει καν, δεν μπορει να το διανοηθει. 
Τα αλλα ειναι ηλιθιες εκλογικευσεις κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Για να εχει και τη πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλο χορτατο φυσικα. 
> Αμα μπορει να κανει οτι θελει πιστευοντας οτι θα αποφυγει τις συνεπειες γιατι να μην το κανει; 
> Οποιος αγαπαει ομως δεν σκεφτεται αν θα πιαστει η οχι...απλα δεν το κανει καν, δεν μπορει να το διανοηθει. 
> Τα αλλα ειναι ηλιθιες εκλογικευσεις κατα τη γνωμη μου.


Θα συμφωνήσω...ξέρω από το facebook ένα παιδί που ήταν μήνες ολόκληρους μακριά απ' την κοπέλα του μιας κι έφυγε στο εξωτερικό για δουλειά κι εκείνη πήγε πριν λίγες μέρες να ζήσει μαζί του και τόσο καιρό αυτός δεν είχε κάνει τίποτα από την αγάπη του για εκείνη...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Θα συμφωνήσω...ξέρω από το facebook ένα παιδί που ήταν μήνες ολόκληρους μακριά απ' την κοπέλα του μιας κι έφυγε στο εξωτερικό για δουλειά κι εκείνη πήγε πριν λίγες μέρες να ζήσει μαζί του και τόσο καιρό αυτός δεν είχε κάνει τίποτα από την αγάπη του για εκείνη...


Και αμα ειχε κανει θα το ξερατε ειτε εσυ ειτε η κοπελα του; Χαχαχα
Αυτο λεμε ντε...αμα δεν μαθαινεται ευκολα ειναι που θα παει να το κανει ο αλλος και πιο ευκολα. Αει πες μου εσυ τωρα που ξερουμε τι κανει καποιος σε αλλη χωρα. 
Εγω το εχω σχεδον δεδομενο οτι οπωσδηποτε κατι θα κανει ο αλλος υπο τετοιες συνθηκες...αμα τον παιρνει. Αμα δεν κανει ειναι επειδη δεν τον παιρνει για τον Α η Β λογο. Αντρας που μπορει, που ειναι μακρια και που δεν θα μαθευτει ποτε το τι κανει δεν βλεπω αλλο λογο να μην κανει κατι αμα προκυψει. 
Εξαρχης το εκλογικευει με το "δε σημαινει τιποτα και δε θα το μαθει η κοπελα μου ποτε" και με θρασος θα παει και θα το κανει. Δεν εχει ουτε "ουπς λαθος" ουτε "αστο καλυτερα". Εχει μονο "θα το μαθει/δεν θα το μάθει".

----------


## elisabet

> Και αμα ειχε κανει θα το ξερατε ειτε εσυ ειτε η κοπελα του; Χαχαχα
> Αυτο λεμε ντε...αμα δεν μαθαινεται ευκολα ειναι που θα παει να το κανει ο αλλος και πιο ευκολα. Αει πες μου εσυ τωρα που ξερουμε τι κανει καποιος σε αλλη χωρα. 
> Εγω το εχω σχεδον δεδομενο οτι οπωσδηποτε κατι θα κανει ο αλλος υπο τετοιες συνθηκες...αμα τον παιρνει. Αμα δεν κανει ειναι επειδη δεν τον παιρνει για τον Α η Β λογο. *Αντρας που μπορει, που ειναι μακρια και που δεν θα μαθευτει ποτε το τι κανει δεν βλεπω αλλο λογο να μην κανει κατι αμα προκυψει.* 
> Εξαρχης το εκλογικευει με το "δε σημαινει τιποτα και δε θα το μαθει η κοπελα μου ποτε" και με θρασος θα παει και θα το κανει. Δεν εχει ουτε "ουπς λαθος" ουτε "αστο καλυτερα". Εχει μονο "θα το μαθει/δεν θα το μάθει".


Βρε Ναταλία αλήθεια τώρα, με το χέρι στην καρδιά το πιστεύεις αυτό για όλους;
Δηλαδή για σένα μόνο όταν κινδυνεύει να μαθευτεί δεν το κάνει, κατάλαβα καλά τι λες;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και αμα ειχε κανει θα το ξερατε ειτε εσυ ειτε η κοπελα του; Χαχαχα
> Αυτο λεμε ντε...αμα δεν μαθαινεται ευκολα ειναι που θα παει να το κανει ο αλλος και πιο ευκολα. Αει πες μου εσυ τωρα που ξερουμε τι κανει καποιος σε αλλη χωρα. 
> Εγω το εχω σχεδον δεδομενο οτι οπωσδηποτε κατι θα κανει ο αλλος υπο τετοιες συνθηκες...αμα τον παιρνει. Αμα δεν κανει ειναι επειδη δεν τον παιρνει για τον Α η Β λογο. Αντρας που μπορει, που ειναι μακρια και που δεν θα μαθευτει ποτε το τι κανει δεν βλεπω αλλο λογο να μην κανει κατι αμα προκυψει. 
> Εξαρχης το εκλογικευει με το "δε σημαινει τιποτα και δε θα το μαθει η κοπελα μου ποτε" και με θρασος θα παει και θα το κανει. Δεν εχει ουτε "ουπς λαθος" ουτε "αστο καλυτερα". Εχει μονο "θα το μαθει/δεν θα το μάθει".


Δηλαδή το αποκλείεις όντως να την αγαπάει και γι' αυτό να μην έχει κάνει τίποτα με άλλη; Εγώ όχι, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι αφελής αλλά δεν το αποκλείω...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Βρε Ναταλία αλήθεια τώρα, με το χέρι στην καρδιά το πιστεύεις αυτό για όλους;
> Δηλαδή για σένα μόνο όταν κινδυνεύει να μαθευτεί δεν το κάνει, κατάλαβα καλά τι λες;


Μπορει και να μη το κανει επειδη δεν ετυχε (αμα δεν ηταν τοσο ανικανοποιητος στη σχεση του ωστε να το επιδιωξει)...
αλλα αμα τυχει (και του αρεσει προφανως η περιπτωση η τον εξιταρει) δεν βλεπω γιατι θα πει οχι εκτος αν φοβαται οτι θα μαθευτει. Αφου βλεπεις, λενε στη ψυχρα και συμφωνουν ολοι οτι μπορουν να ριξουν εναν π@@ο χωρις να το πολυσκεφτονται. 
Αρα κατα την γνωμη σου για ποιον αλλον λογο δεν θα το κανει καποιος;

----------


## elisabet

> Μπορει και να μη το κανει επειδη δεν ετυχε (αμα δεν ηταν τοσο ανικανοποιητος στη σχεση του ωστε να το επιδιωξει)...
> αλλα αμα τυχει (και του αρεσει προφανως η περιπτωση η τον εξιταρει) δεν βλεπω γιατι θα πει οχι εκτος αν φοβαται οτι θα μαθευτει. Αφου βλεπεις, λενε στη ψυχρα και συμφωνουν ολοι οτι μπορουν να ριξουν εναν π@@ο χωρις να το πολυσκεφτονται. 
> Αρα κατα την γνωμη σου για ποιον αλλον λογο δεν θα το κανει καποιος;


Έχεις φίλους άντρες?Εννοώ χωρίς να τρέχει τίποτα ερωτικό, μπορεί να ναι ξαδέρφια, παιδικοί φίλοι κτλ
Εγώ έχω, οκ δεν θα πω οτι δεν υπάρχει κι αυτό που λες, ειδικά σε μικρότερες ηλικίες, αλλά βρε συ δεν είναι όλοι έτσι! Τους ακούω κι εγώ να λένε οτι ναι δεν το πολυσκέφτονται να πάνε και με μια άλλη, αλλά δεν το κάνουν τελικά όλοι και οι ευκαιρίες που λες, εντάξει μπορεί να τύχει κι αυτό και να πάει μια να τους τριφτεί στο άσχετο, αλλά βλέπω και περιπτώσεις που δεν δίνουν δικαιώματα για να υπάρξει τέτοια ευκαιρία

----------


## elisabet

> Μπορει και να μη το κανει επειδη δεν ετυχε (αμα δεν ηταν τοσο ανικανοποιητος στη σχεση του ωστε να το επιδιωξει)...
> αλλα αμα τυχει (και του αρεσει προφανως η περιπτωση η τον εξιταρει) δεν βλεπω γιατι θα πει οχι εκτος αν φοβαται οτι θα μαθευτει. Αφου βλεπεις, λενε στη ψυχρα και συμφωνουν ολοι οτι μπορουν να ριξουν εναν π@@ο χωρις να το πολυσκεφτονται. 
> Αρα κατα την γνωμη σου για ποιον αλλον λογο δεν θα το κανει καποιος;


Θα σου εξομολογηθώ μια προσωπική ιστορία που μου είχε τύχει πολλάααα χρόνια πίσω. Ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση (μιλάμε τώρα για ηλικίες γύρω στα 20 μέσο όρο και οι δύο εγώ λίγο μικρότερη). Υπήρχε μια που την έπεφτε στον δικό μου σε σημείο αηδίας και είχε πέσει στην αντίληψη μου. Δεν έκανα τίποτα, δεν ήμουν ποτέ ο τύπος που ζήλευα κτλ, αλλά είχα τον νου μου. Κάποια στιγμή μαθαίνω ότι έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού να βρεθούνε δύο τους. Εδω να σου πω ούτε εγώ είχα πει τίποτα στον δικό μου για την λεγάμενη, ούτε αυτός σε μένα, αυτά τα μάθαινα από τρίτους. Λέω...αποκλείεται...θα στηθώ να δω αν θα παει ο δικός μου στο ραντεβού κι αν πάει μαύρο φίδι που τον έφαγε. Βρίσκω μια δικαιολογία οτι είχα δουλειά και δεν θα βρισκόμασταν, τον ρωτάω κι αυτόν τι θα κάνει, μου λέει τίποτα, θα μείνω μέσα και στήνομαι να δω τι θα γίνει. Και τον βλέπω να πηγαίνει στο ραντεβού.
Φυσικά έγινα έξαλλη, του έτριψα στη μούρη οτι τα ήξερα όλα , εκείνος επέμενε οτι δεν έγινε τίποτα, εγώ δεν άκουγα κουβέντα και χωρίσαμε.
Θα σου φανεί εντελώς απίστευτη ιστορία αλλά σου δίνω τον λόγο μου είναι εντελώς αληθινή.
Μετά από 1-2 μήνες (τότε ήταν ακόμα εποχή με μη ψηφιακές γραμμές στην επαρχία που ζούσα και ήταν συχνό φαινόμενο να μπερδεύονται οι γραμμές) καθώς προσπαθούσα να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο, ακούω διάλογο από μέσα. Και ναι, ήταν η λεγάμενη με τον πρώην μου πια όπου εκείνος την έβριζε και της ζητουσε να μην τον ενοχλεί κι εκείνη συνέχιζε να επιμένει οτι τον θέλει. Φυσικά τεντώθηκα να ακούσω όσο γίνεται περισσότερα. Και δεν έφτανε το σοκ για το βρίσιμο που άκουγα, αλλά της αναφέρει κιόλας εκείνος οτι "τι άλλο θες πια; δέχτηκα να σε δω και να σου εξηγήσω από κοντά, εξαιτίας σου χώρισα, τι άλλο θες για να καταλάβεις πώς δεν γουστάρω;;;" και να την απειλεί ακόμα και με αστυνομία αν συνέχιζε τα τηλέφωνα.

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο ηλίθια ένιωσα. Το ίδιο επιβεβαίωσα μετά κι από τους τρίτους που μου τα λέγανε και πριν, πως σε εκέινη την συνάντηση για την οποία εγώ τον είχα χωρίσει, την είχε βρίσει, γιαυτό είχε πάει, για να της πει να τον αφήσει ήσυχο γιατί τον ενοχλούσε όλη μέρα στο σπίτι του με τηλέφωνα.

Με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο είμαστε φίλοι μέχρι σήμερα, δεν ξαναήμασταν μαζί ποτέ και μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν του είχα αναφέρει ποτέ αυτό το τηλεφώνημα που είχα "κρυφακούσει" από ντροπή για το πόσο δύσπιστη ήμουν.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Έχεις φίλους άντρες?Εννοώ χωρίς να τρέχει τίποτα ερωτικό, μπορεί να ναι ξαδέρφια, παιδικοί φίλοι κτλ
> Εγώ έχω, οκ δεν θα πω οτι δεν υπάρχει κι αυτό που λες, ειδικά σε μικρότερες ηλικίες, αλλά βρε συ δεν είναι όλοι έτσι! Τους ακούω κι εγώ να λένε οτι ναι δεν το πολυσκέφτονται να πάνε και με μια άλλη, αλλά δεν το κάνουν τελικά όλοι και οι ευκαιρίες που λες, εντάξει μπορεί να τύχει κι αυτό και να πάει μια να τους τριφτεί στο άσχετο, αλλά βλέπω και περιπτώσεις που δεν δίνουν δικαιώματα για να υπάρξει τέτοια ευκαιρία


Εχω αρκετα παραδειγματα...Αδερφια, ξαδερφια, γνωστους, εναν καλο φιλο στην Ελλαδα...ολα τα παραδειγματα σε αυτα τα συμπερασματα με βγαζουν. 
Δεν ειναι οτι εβγαλα συμπερασματα απο ενα δυο δειγματα. 
Αυτο με τις περιπτωσεις που βλεπεις γινεται επειδη *βλεπεις*, λολ...αμα δεν βλεπεις δεν ξερεις τι ισχυει. 
Επισης αλλο το ειμαι πιστος επειδη βαριεμαι και βολευομαι για την ωρα, δεν εχω χρονο η ενεργεια να καλυπτω τις μαλακιες μου η επειδη δεν τυχαινει κατι η δεν μου καθεται αλλη και αλλο επειδη ετσι θελω.

Ναι πιστευω ενας αντρας μπορει να ειναι πιστος σε μια γυναικα απο επιλογη για οσο κραταει ο εντονος ενθουσιασμος και ερωτας στην αρχη μιας σχεσης (οχι πολυ αρχη γιατι μπορει ακομα να ψαχνεται και μονο αμα ειναι πολυ ερωτευμενος)...αλλα μολις γινει οικειο το πραγμα παει...ειναι θεμα τυχης αν θα σου ριξει κερατο η οχι. 
Οσο για τα δικαιωματα που λες...υποτιθεται και αυτος ο φιλος μου δεν δινει δικαιωματα οταν ειναι σε σχεση, δεν εχει απατησει ποτε απο οτι καταλαβα. Αλλα αμα ακουγες τι μου λεει και πως μιλαει για τις γυναικες που του αρεσουν, για τις σκεψεις του και τα κριτηρια του... Θα ηξερες και εσυ τι εννοω οταν λεω "κατα τυχη πιστος"...η τελοσπαντων πιστος για λογους τελειως ασχετους απο το αν αγαπαει τη κοπελα κλπ...
Μου μιλαει λες και ειμαι το φιλαρακι του ωρες ωρες ο μαλακας. Αντε οι αντρες μεταξυ τους να λενε μαλακιες για να "δειξουν κατι" λεμε ο ενας στον αλλον...σε μενα γιατι να λεει καφριλες αμα δε σκεφτεται οντως ετσι; 
Και χα χα ξεκαρδιζομαι και προτιμω να μασαω παρα να μιλαω αλλα η ψυχουλα μου το ξερει ποσο γαμιεται -__- λολ

Το βλεπω παντου βασικα αυτο που σου λεω...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Θα σου εξομολογηθώ μια προσωπική ιστορία που μου είχε τύχει πολλάααα χρόνια πίσω. Ήταν η πρώτη μου σχέση (μιλάμε τώρα για ηλικίες γύρω στα 20 μέσο όρο και οι δύο εγώ λίγο μικρότερη). Υπήρχε μια που την έπεφτε στον δικό μου σε σημείο αηδίας και είχε πέσει στην αντίληψη μου. Δεν έκανα τίποτα, δεν ήμουν ποτέ ο τύπος που ζήλευα κτλ, αλλά είχα τον νου μου. Κάποια στιγμή μαθαίνω ότι έχουν κλείσει ραντεβού να βρεθούνε δύο τους. Εδω να σου πω ούτε εγώ είχα πει τίποτα στον δικό μου για την λεγάμενη, ούτε αυτός σε μένα, αυτά τα μάθαινα από τρίτους. Λέω...αποκλείεται...θα στηθώ να δω αν θα παει ο δικός μου στο ραντεβού κι αν πάει μαύρο φίδι που τον έφαγε. Βρίσκω μια δικαιολογία οτι είχα δουλειά και δεν θα βρισκόμασταν, τον ρωτάω κι αυτόν τι θα κάνει, μου λέει τίποτα, θα μείνω μέσα και στήνομαι να δω τι θα γίνει. Και τον βλέπω να πηγαίνει στο ραντεβού.
> Φυσικά έγινα έξαλλη, του έτριψα στη μούρη οτι τα ήξερα όλα , εκείνος επέμενε οτι δεν έγινε τίποτα, εγώ δεν άκουγα κουβέντα και χωρίσαμε.
> Θα σου φανεί εντελώς απίστευτη ιστορία αλλά σου δίνω τον λόγο μου είναι εντελώς αληθινή.
> Μετά από 1-2 μήνες (τότε ήταν ακόμα εποχή με μη ψηφιακές γραμμές στην επαρχία που ζούσα και ήταν συχνό φαινόμενο να μπερδεύονται οι γραμμές) καθώς προσπαθούσα να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο, ακούω διάλογο από μέσα. Και ναι, ήταν η λεγάμενη με τον πρώην μου πια όπου εκείνος την έβριζε και της ζητουσε να μην τον ενοχλεί κι εκείνη συνέχιζε να επιμένει οτι τον θέλει. Φυσικά τεντώθηκα να ακούσω όσο γίνεται περισσότερα. Και δεν έφτανε το σοκ για το βρίσιμο που άκουγα, αλλά της αναφέρει κιόλας εκείνος οτι "τι άλλο θες πια; δέχτηκα να σε δω και να σου εξηγήσω από κοντά, εξαιτίας σου χώρισα, τι άλλο θες για να καταλάβεις πώς δεν γουστάρω;;;" και να την απειλεί ακόμα και με αστυνομία αν συνέχιζε τα τηλέφωνα.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο ηλίθια ένιωσα. Το ίδιο επιβεβαίωσα μετά κι από τους τρίτους που μου τα λέγανε και πριν, πως σε εκέινη την συνάντηση για την οποία εγώ τον είχα χωρίσει, την είχε βρίσει, γιαυτό είχε πάει, για να της πει να τον αφήσει ήσυχο γιατί τον ενοχλούσε όλη μέρα στο σπίτι του με τηλέφωνα.
> 
> Με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο είμαστε φίλοι μέχρι σήμερα, δεν ξαναήμασταν μαζί ποτέ και μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν του είχα αναφέρει ποτέ αυτό το τηλεφώνημα που είχα "κρυφακούσει" από ντροπή για το πόσο δύσπιστη ήμουν.


Ε μπορει απλα να μη την γουσταρε. Επισης μπορει να τον ξενερωνε η επιμονη προσεγγιση της, σου λεει τι απελπισμενη λυσσαρα ειναι αυτη και για αυτο να μη τη γουσταρε. Επισης η επιμονη της δειχνει οτι μπορει και να σκιαχτηκε ο ανθρωπος οτι αυτη ειναι κουκουρουκου. 
Νταξει δεν θελω να σου ακυρωνω τα δικα σου βιωματα, αλλα εγω με βαση δικα μου παραδειγματα και βιωματα δυσπιστω πολυ για το αν υπαρχει αυτο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι. 
Εντωμεταξυ προσεξε ε...; Οι αντρες εξαφανιστηκαν απο τη συζητηση λολ. 
Πειτε μας τη γνωμη σας καλεεε...εδω ειμαστε μια παρεα :P
Ανωνυμη κι ολας...

----------


## elisabet

> Ε μπορει απλα να μη την γουσταρε. Επισης μπορει να τον ξενερωνε η επιμονη προσεγγιση της, σου λεει τι απελπισμενη λυσσαρα ειναι αυτη και για αυτο να μη τη γουσταρε. Επισης η επιμονη της δειχνει οτι μπορει και να σκιαχτηκε ο ανθρωπος οτι αυτη ειναι κουκουρουκου. 
> Νταξει δεν θελω να σου ακυρωνω τα δικα σου βιωματα, αλλα εγω με βαση δικα μου παραδειγματα και βιωματα δυσπιστω πολυ για το αν υπαρχει αυτο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι. 
> Εντωμεταξυ προσεξε ε...; Οι αντρες εξαφανιστηκαν απο τη συζητηση λολ. 
> Πειτε μας τη γνωμη σας καλεεε...εδω ειμαστε μια παρεα :P
> Ανωνυμη κι ολας...


Βρε το καταλαβαίνω, είναι λογικό ο καθένας να μιλάει με τα δικά του βιώματα ή γνωστών του κτλ γιαυτό σου ανέφερα αυτή την ιστορία. Με κυνηγάει από τοτε χαχαχα
Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να πω οτι πιστεύω στην απόλυτη πίστη που ο άλλος δεν θα σε απατήσει ποτέ κι ας του την πέφτουν τα δίμετρα μοντέλα, δε το χω φτάσει ποτέ εκεί, αλλά προσπαθώ από τότε να είμαι πιο επιφυλακτική στο τι πιστεύω και να μη βγάζω γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.

Έχω να σου πω κι από την ανάποδη ουκ ολίγες ιστορίες από φίλες/γνωστές κτλ, δεν υποστηρίζω οτι το δικό μου είναι ο κανόνας και φυσικά παίζουν κ αυτά που λες, να μην του άρεσε η συγκεκριμένη κτλ.

Απλά έχω πάψει να το σκέφτομαι πια όταν είμαι σε σχέση, δηλαδή λέω...οκ χαζή δεν είμαι, αν τύχει κάτι, κάποια στιγμή θα τον τσακώσω. Αν δεν τον τσακώσω και δεν το μάθω ποτέ, μαγκιά του στην τελική, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, ας έχει την χαρά οτι με έπιασε κορόιδο, εγώ χαρούμενη θα είμαι στην άγνοια μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Βρε το καταλαβαίνω, είναι λογικό ο καθένας να μιλάει με τα δικά του βιώματα ή γνωστών του κτλ γιαυτό σου ανέφερα αυτή την ιστορία. Με κυνηγάει από τοτε χαχαχα
> Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να πω οτι πιστεύω στην απόλυτη πίστη που ο άλλος δεν θα σε απατήσει ποτέ κι ας του την πέφτουν τα δίμετρα μοντέλα, δε το χω φτάσει ποτέ εκεί, αλλά προσπαθώ από τότε να είμαι πιο επιφυλακτική στο τι πιστεύω και να μη βγάζω γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.
> 
> Έχω να σου πω κι από την ανάποδη ουκ ολίγες ιστορίες από φίλες/γνωστές κτλ, δεν υποστηρίζω οτι το δικό μου είναι ο κανόνας και φυσικά παίζουν κ αυτά που λες, να μην του άρεσε η συγκεκριμένη κτλ.
> 
> Απλά έχω πάψει να το σκέφτομαι πια όταν είμαι σε σχέση, δηλαδή λέω...οκ χαζή δεν είμαι, αν τύχει κάτι, κάποια στιγμή θα τον τσακώσω. Αν δεν τον τσακώσω και δεν το μάθω ποτέ, μαγκιά του στην τελική, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, ας έχει την χαρά οτι με έπιασε κορόιδο, εγώ χαρούμενη θα είμαι στην άγνοια μου.


Χαχαχα εν ολογοις ετσι ειναι, μονο ετσι παλευεται...να εισαι χαρουμενη στην αγνοια σου. 
Απλα για να γινει αυτο και να εθελοτυφλησεις σε αυτα τα πραγματα θελει να ερωτευτεις για να παψεις να τα σκεφτεσαι αντικειμενικα ωστε να μην συγκρουεται αυτο το σκεπτικο με την ευφορια και την ηρεμια και με τα θετικα συναισθηματα που αισθανεσαι και θελεις να διατηρησεις. Αμα αισθανθεις καλα φυσικα και θες παση θυσια να συνεχισεις να αισθανεσαι καλα, δε θες να κατσεις να σκαλισεις την αληθεια, κανεις την παπια/το κοροιδο...οχι σαν συνειδητη επιλογη φυσικα, γινεται απο μονο του αυτο.

Ωστοσο για να φτασω σε αυτο το σημειο εγω πρεπει να βρεθεί καποιο πολυ μεγαλο τσακαλι για να με πιασει κοροιδο λολ
Αλλα πρωτον αντρας πιο τσακαλι απο εμενα δεν υπαρχει η δεν εχω δει πουθενα τετοιο παραδειγμα χαχαχαχα
Δευτερον ακομα και αν υπαρχει δεν εχει λογο να ασχοληθει μαζι μου, τοσο τσακαλι πια λογικα μπορει να κανει οτι θελει με οποια θελει οποτε θελει. 
Και τριτον για να "εθιστεις" στο να νιωθεις ομορφα και καποιον και να πιαστεις κοροιδο μαζι του θελει πρωτα να εχεις αφησει τον εαυτο σου να νιωσει ομορφα με καποιον. Με τα παραπανω σκεπτικα ομως να τρεχουν στο μυαλο μου δυσκολο να γινει. 
Οποτε πρεπει μαλλον να βρω τροπο να τη βρισκω μονη μου με την εξυπναδα μου χαχαχαχα 
Και μη με παρεξηγεις, εισαι τυχερη που μπορεις να αφεθεις και να εισαι καλα... :)

----------


## Remedy

> Βρε το καταλαβαίνω, είναι λογικό ο καθένας να μιλάει με τα δικά του βιώματα ή γνωστών του κτλ γιαυτό σου ανέφερα αυτή την ιστορία. Με κυνηγάει από τοτε χαχαχα
> *Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να πω οτι πιστεύω στην απόλυτη πίστη που ο άλλος δεν θα σε απατήσει ποτέ κι ας του την πέφτουν τα δίμετρα μοντέλα,* δε το χω φτάσει ποτέ εκεί, αλλά προσπαθώ από τότε να είμαι πιο επιφυλακτική στο τι πιστεύω και να μη βγάζω γρήγορα συμπεράσματα.
> 
> Έχω να σου πω κι από την ανάποδη ουκ ολίγες ιστορίες από φίλες/γνωστές κτλ, δεν υποστηρίζω οτι το δικό μου είναι ο κανόνας και φυσικά παίζουν κ αυτά που λες, να μην του άρεσε η συγκεκριμένη κτλ.
> 
> Απλά έχω πάψει να το σκέφτομαι πια όταν είμαι σε σχέση, δηλαδή λέω...οκ χαζή δεν είμαι, αν τύχει κάτι, κάποια στιγμή θα τον τσακώσω. Αν δεν τον τσακώσω και δεν το μάθω ποτέ, μαγκιά του στην τελική, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, ας έχει την χαρά οτι με έπιασε κορόιδο, εγώ χαρούμενη θα είμαι στην άγνοια μου.


ναι, ολα τα διμετρα μοντελα παρακαλανε δεσμευμενους...
αλλη δουλεια δεν εχουν.
μονο κατι κακομοιρουλες που δεν τις παιρνει ουτε ο χαρος. οι αλλες εχουν επιλογες, δεν χρειαζεται να παρακαλανε.
μου εκανε εντυπωση η εμπειρια σου.
ειχα παρομοια εμπειρια επισης προ αμνημονευτων χρονων με μια γνωστη μας που κυνηγουσε το τοτε αγορι μου και για να τον αφησει ησυχο χρειαστηκε να την αδειασει πολυ αγρια και επανειλλημενα.
μισοτρελη εκεινη. ειχε μεθοδευσει να με πιασει μια κοινη μας φιλη και να μου βαλει ιδεες οτι κατι τρεχει μεταξυ τους, μπας και φυγω απ την μεση , να τον παρακαλαει με την ησυχια της.
εγω δεν τον χωρισα ευτυχως. για κακη της τυχη ακουσα το παρακαλετο και το αδειασμα που εφαγε πριν κανω καμια βλακεια,
ακομα θυμαμαι τι μου ειχε πει οταν τον ρωτησα αν εχει κατι με την ταδε, μου λειπε επι λεξη "σκατα εχουμε" και μου ειπε το αληθινο στορι χαρτι και καλαμαρι και μου κολλησε στα μουτρα και τις αποδειξεις .
ζωη σε μας :)
η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηταν πολυ χαλια η ταδε. αν ηταν καμια που βλεποταν και τον παρακαλουσε ετσι, δεν ξερω ποια θα ηταν η συνεχεια.. αλλα ειπαμε, αυτες που αξιζουν εχουν αλλες επιλογες.

----------


## elis

γεια σου ναταλακι γκαυλερο

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ναι, ολα τα διμετρα μοντελα παρακαλανε δεσμευμενους...
> αλλη δουλεια δεν εχουν.
> μονο κατι κακομοιρουλες που δεν τις παιρνει ουτε ο χαρος. οι αλλες εχουν επιλογες, δεν χρειαζεται να παρακαλανε.
> μου εκανε εντυπωση η εμπειρια σου.
> ειχα παρομοια εμπειρια επισης προ αμνημονευτων χρονων με μια γνωστη μας που κυνηγουσε το τοτε αγορι μου και για να τον αφησει ησυχο χρειαστηκε να την αδειασει πολυ αγρια και επανειλλημενα.
> μισοτρελη εκεινη. ειχε μεθοδευσει να με πιασει μια κοινη μας φιλη και να μου βαλει ιδεες οτι κατι τρεχει μεταξυ τους, μπας και φυγω απ την μεση , να τον παρακαλαει με την ησυχια της.
> εγω δεν τον χωρισα ευτυχως. για κακη της τυχη ακουσα το παρακαλετο και το αδειασμα που εφαγε πριν κανω καμια βλακεια,
> ακομα θυμαμαι τι μου ειχε πει οταν τον ρωτησα αν εχει κατι με την ταδε, μου λειπε επι λεξη "σκατα εχουμε" και μου ειπε το αληθινο στορι χαρτι και καλαμαρι και μου κολλησε στα μουτρα και τις αποδειξεις .
> ζωη σε μας :)
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηταν πολυ χαλια η ταδε. αν ηταν καμια που βλεποταν και τον παρακαλουσε ετσι, δεν ξερω ποια θα ηταν η συνεχεια.. αλλα ειπαμε, αυτες που αξιζουν εχουν αλλες επιλογες.


Μην το λες...μερικες ομορφες ελκυστικες γυναικες μπορει οντως να προτιμουν δεσμευμενους αμα βαρανε ψυχολογικα. Με την εννοια πως καποιες απολαμβανουν το να τις επιλεγει ο αλλος και να χαλαει κατι σταθερο και μακροχρονιο και σοβαρο για παρτη τους...ειναι και ναρκισσιστικο το θεμα καμια φορα. Δεν ειναι ολες οι ομορφες ευτυχισμενες η στα συγκαλα τους. Ξερω κανα δυο τετοιες. 
Οχι αυτη που με απατησε ο πρωην μου δεν ηταν τετοια, μην παει εκει ο νους σας λολ. Αν και σιγουρα το ευχαριστηθηκε με την εννοια που περιγραφω παραπανω αντλωντας επιβεβαιωση και θεωρωντας πως ειναι καμια μοιραια. Ειχε ωραιο σωμα και ασχημη φατσα...ειναι ξεκαθαρο λοιπον το γιατι ειχε αναγκη να το κανει αυτο...την ηθελαν πολλοι για το σωμα της και ειχε αναγκη να χωνεται σε ζευγαρια για να επιβεβαιωθει οτι αξιζει για κατι παραπανω με το να "θυσιασει" ο αλλος για εκεινη τον γαμο η τη σχεση του. Τα ειχε και με παντρεμενο και με αλλους δεσμευμενους στο παρελθον απο οτι μου ειπε ατομο που την ηξερε χρονια. Και ειχε και παιδι και της ειχε μπει εμποδιο αυτο σε προηγουμενη σχεση και γενικα οντως ειχε θεματα και ηταν απελπισμενη οπως λες κι εσυ ρεμεντι...και βρηκε τον δικο μου τον μουλιάπα και μου ανοιξε αθελα της τα ματια χαχαχχαα 
Τωρα πια γελαω, κυλησε ο τετζερης και βρηκε το καπακι, ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα :)

----------


## Remedy

> Μην το λες...*μερικες ομορφες ελκυστικες γυναικες μπορει οντως να προτιμουν δεσμευμενους αμα βαρανε ψυχολογικα. Με την εννοια πως καποιες απολαμβανουν το να τις επιλεγει ο αλλος και να χαλαει κατι σταθερο και μακροχρονιο και σοβαρο για παρτη τους...ειναι και ναρκισσιστικο το θεμα καμια φορα. Δεν ειναι ολες οι ομορφες ευτυχισμενες η στα συγκαλα τους. Ξερω κανα δυο τετοιες.* 
> Οχι αυτη που με απατησε ο πρωην μου δεν ηταν τετοια, μην παει εκει ο νους σας λολ. Αν και σιγουρα το ευχαριστηθηκε με την εννοια που περιγραφω παραπανω αντλωντας επιβεβαιωση και θεωρωντας πως ειναι καμια μοιραια. Ειχε ωραιο σωμα και ασχημη φατσα...ειναι ξεκαθαρο λοιπον το γιατι ειχε αναγκη να το κανει αυτο...*την ηθελαν πολλοι για το σωμα της και ειχε αναγκη να χωνεται σε ζευγαρια για να επιβεβαιωθει οτι αξιζει για κατι παραπανω με το να "θυσιασει" ο αλλος για εκεινη τον γαμο η τη σχεση του. Τα ειχε και με παντρεμενο και με αλλους δεσμευμενους στο παρελθον απο οτι μου ειπε ατομο που την ηξερε χρονια. Και ειχε και παιδι και της ειχε μπει εμποδιο αυτο σε προηγουμενη σχεση και γενικα οντως ειχε θεματα και ηταν απελπισμενη οπως λες κι εσυ* ρεμεντι...και βρηκε τον δικο μου τον μουλιάπα και μου ανοιξε αθελα της τα ματια χαχαχχαα 
> Τωρα πια γελαω, κυλησε ο τετζερης και βρηκε το καπακι, ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα :)


*ναι, το δραμα ειναι οταν εχουν και την διαταραχη κι ειναι και ασχημες :)))*

το "απελπισμενη" ειναι κοινος παρανομαστης παντως οσο και να το ψαξεις.
η συγκεκριμενη δεν ειχε ουτε σωμα ουτε προσωπο. μοιραζε ομως υποσχεσεις για παρτουζες με τις φιλες της και προσπαθουσε ετσι να δελεασει καποιον , παντα δεσμευμενο.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ παντα χωμενη σε καποιο ζευγαρι ειτε αρραβωνιασμενο ειτε παντρεμενο. το απωθημενο της ηταν καποιος να κανει σχεση μαζι της και να μην ενδιαφερθει για τις παρτουζες.
ΚΑΙ χαζη δηλαδη, περα απο ασχημη.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Να σε ρωτησω κατι ασχετο χωρις παρεξηγηση; Μου δημιουργηθηκε απορια...
Αφου δεν εγινε κατι τελικα και αφου ειστε καλα με τον αντρα σου, γιατι βγαζεις ακομα θυμο απεναντι της; 
Δεν βρηκα ποτε λογο να θυμωσω με την οποια "αλλη" 
γιατι ξερω πως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ποια ειναι αυτη η συγκεκριμενη, μπορουσε να ηταν οποιαδηποτε...απλα η συγκεκριμενη ετυχε να εχει αυτα τα θεματα και να ειναι στο ταδε σημειο τη ταδε στιγμη. Ε αμα εχει και θεματα γιατι να θυμωσεις; Για λυπηση ειναι...και προσωπικα με γλιτωσε κι ολας, της χρωσταω και ευγνωμοσυνη λολ...βασικα δεν αξιζει να τα σκεφτομαστε καν...το τι συμβαινει/συνεβη στη σχεση μας ναι αξιζει να το σκεφτουμε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις και γενικα να ψαχτουμε μεσα μας οι ιδιοι ως προς αυτα... Το αλλο προσωπο που κολλαει; 
Εγω το ανεφερα επειδη μου το θυμισες εσυ... 

Μηπως ακομα σε ποναει κατι απο την ολη ιστορια η σε πειραξε καπου;

----------


## DL010117a

> Αλλιος λειτηργουν τα ζωα καμια σχεση με τον ανθρωπο.στα ζωα με τη πρωτη που βλεπει το θυληκοκατευθειαν μπορει να παει να αναπαραχθη και το θυληκο συνηθος κααθετε δεν προβαλη καμια αντισταση.ο ανδρας αμα παει σε μια τελειος αγνωστη να κανη το ιδιο θα φαει καμια τσαντα στο κεφαλι το λιγοτερο.μην συγκρινης τα ζωα με τους ανθρωπους δεν θα βρεις ποτε ακρη.στα υπολοιπα εχει μια βαση αυτο που λες θυναμε οταν ημουν 17 που ειχα ερωτευθη ενα κοριτση το προσωπο της ειδικα τα ματια της τα πρασινα δεν ξεκολουσαν απτο μυαλο μου.μαλλον ειχα εντυποσιαστη απτην ομορφια ειναι αυτη που φιλουσε το αγορι της και κοιτουσε εμενα με ειρωνικο χαμογελο.νομιζω σε αττο το θεμα το ξανα ειπα


Το ίδιο είναι, απλά επειδή έχουμε την λογική, μπαίνουν και άλλα συναισθήματα που δεν έχουν τα ζώα. Η βάση όμως είναι η έλξη.

----------


## DL010117a

> Μην το λες...μερικες ομορφες ελκυστικες γυναικες μπορει οντως να προτιμουν δεσμευμενους αμα βαρανε ψυχολογικα. Με την εννοια πως καποιες απολαμβανουν το να τις επιλεγει ο αλλος και να χαλαει κατι σταθερο και μακροχρονιο και σοβαρο για παρτη τους...ειναι και ναρκισσιστικο το θεμα καμια φορα. Δεν ειναι ολες οι ομορφες ευτυχισμενες η στα συγκαλα τους. Ξερω κανα δυο τετοιες. 
> Οχι αυτη που με απατησε ο πρωην μου δεν ηταν τετοια, μην παει εκει ο νους σας λολ. Αν και σιγουρα το ευχαριστηθηκε με την εννοια που περιγραφω παραπανω αντλωντας επιβεβαιωση και θεωρωντας πως ειναι καμια μοιραια. Ειχε ωραιο σωμα και ασχημη φατσα...ειναι ξεκαθαρο λοιπον το γιατι ειχε αναγκη να το κανει αυτο...την ηθελαν πολλοι για το σωμα της και ειχε αναγκη να χωνεται σε ζευγαρια για να επιβεβαιωθει οτι αξιζει για κατι παραπανω με το να "θυσιασει" ο αλλος για εκεινη τον γαμο η τη σχεση του. Τα ειχε και με παντρεμενο και με αλλους δεσμευμενους στο παρελθον απο οτι μου ειπε ατομο που την ηξερε χρονια. Και ειχε και παιδι και της ειχε μπει εμποδιο αυτο σε προηγουμενη σχεση και γενικα οντως ειχε θεματα και ηταν απελπισμενη οπως λες κι εσυ ρεμεντι...και βρηκε τον δικο μου τον μουλιάπα και μου ανοιξε αθελα της τα ματια χαχαχχαα 
> Τωρα πια γελαω, κυλησε ο τετζερης και βρηκε το καπακι, ζησαν αυτοι καλα κι εμεις καλυτερα :)


Το πρόβλημα σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν είναι αυτή, αλλά ο άντρας, που ενώ είχε σχέση πήγε με αυτήν. Αυτή δεν θα αλλάξει, έτσι θα πορεύεται στην ζωή της, επειδή έχει κόμπλεξ. Η ευθύνη είναι στον άντρα.

----------


## elisabet

> Χαχαχα εν ολογοις ετσι ειναι, μονο ετσι παλευεται...να εισαι χαρουμενη στην αγνοια σου. 
> Απλα για να γινει αυτο και να εθελοτυφλησεις σε αυτα τα πραγματα θελει να ερωτευτεις για να παψεις να τα σκεφτεσαι αντικειμενικα ωστε να μην συγκρουεται αυτο το σκεπτικο με την ευφορια και την ηρεμια και με τα θετικα συναισθηματα που αισθανεσαι και θελεις να διατηρησεις. Αμα αισθανθεις καλα φυσικα και θες παση θυσια να συνεχισεις να αισθανεσαι καλα, δε θες να κατσεις να σκαλισεις την αληθεια, κανεις την παπια/το κοροιδο...οχι σαν συνειδητη επιλογη φυσικα, γινεται απο μονο του αυτο.
> 
> Ωστοσο για να φτασω σε αυτο το σημειο εγω πρεπει να βρεθεί καποιο πολυ μεγαλο τσακαλι για να με πιασει κοροιδο λολ
> Αλλα πρωτον αντρας πιο τσακαλι απο εμενα δεν υπαρχει η δεν εχω δει πουθενα τετοιο παραδειγμα χαχαχαχα
> Δευτερον ακομα και αν υπαρχει δεν εχει λογο να ασχοληθει μαζι μου, τοσο τσακαλι πια λογικα μπορει να κανει οτι θελει με οποια θελει οποτε θελει. 
> Και τριτον για να "εθιστεις" στο να νιωθεις ομορφα και καποιον και να πιαστεις κοροιδο μαζι του θελει πρωτα να εχεις αφησει τον εαυτο σου να νιωσει ομορφα με καποιον. Με τα παραπανω σκεπτικα ομως να τρεχουν στο μυαλο μου δυσκολο να γινει. 
> Οποτε πρεπει μαλλον να βρω τροπο να τη βρισκω μονη μου με την εξυπναδα μου χαχαχαχα 
> Και μη με παρεξηγεις, εισαι τυχερη που μπορεις να αφεθεις και να εισαι καλα... :)


Δεν εθελοτυφλώ συνειδητά μη παρεξηγηθώ. Δεν ψαχνω, αλλά δεν θα δω κάτι "υποπτο" και θα κλείσω τα μάτια ας πούμε. Απλά δεν ψάχνω συνεχώς για τέτοια "ύποπτα". Έχω αποδεχθεί οτι και γω , όπως όλοι, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να πιαστώ κορόιδο ναι, δεν θα σημαίνει πως είμαι χαζή αυτό, απλά θα σημαίνει πως ο άλλος είναι ψεύτης. Μου έχω εμπιστοσύνη όμως οτι δεν θα είμαι τοοοσο χαζή ώστε να συνεχίσει για πολύ να με πιάνει κορόιδο. Κάποια στιγμή θα τον τσακώσω. Ε σε αυτο το μεσοδιάστημα εγώ θέλω να είμαι χαρούμενη. Είναι επιλογή αυτό, επιλέγεις να είσαι ευτυχισμένος και χαρούμενος. Θέλει να με ακολουθήσει ο άλλος και να ναι κι αυτός χαρούμενος μαζί μου; Καλως! Δεν θέλει; Θα πέσω στα πατώματα για λίγο, αλλά θα επιβιώσω και χωρίς αυτόν.

Πάντως εγώ σου εύχομαι να βρεθεί το τσακάλι Ναταλία με το οποίο να θελήσεις να αφεθείς και να το ζήσεις και να μη σε νοιάζει καθόλου για το πόσο θα κρατήσει κι αν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα ή βλακεία. Στο εύχομαι από καρδιάς... :)

----------


## elisabet

> ναι, ολα τα διμετρα μοντελα παρακαλανε δεσμευμενους...
> αλλη δουλεια δεν εχουν.
> μονο κατι κακομοιρουλες που δεν τις παιρνει ουτε ο χαρος. οι αλλες εχουν επιλογες, δεν χρειαζεται να παρακαλανε.
> μου εκανε εντυπωση η εμπειρια σου.
> ειχα παρομοια εμπειρια επισης προ αμνημονευτων χρονων με μια γνωστη μας που κυνηγουσε το τοτε αγορι μου και για να τον αφησει ησυχο χρειαστηκε να την αδειασει πολυ αγρια και επανειλλημενα.
> μισοτρελη εκεινη. ειχε μεθοδευσει να με πιασει μια κοινη μας φιλη και να μου βαλει ιδεες οτι κατι τρεχει μεταξυ τους, μπας και φυγω απ την μεση , να τον παρακαλαει με την ησυχια της.
> εγω δεν τον χωρισα ευτυχως. για κακη της τυχη ακουσα το παρακαλετο και το αδειασμα που εφαγε πριν κανω καμια βλακεια,
> ακομα θυμαμαι τι μου ειχε πει οταν τον ρωτησα αν εχει κατι με την ταδε, μου λειπε επι λεξη "σκατα εχουμε" και μου ειπε το αληθινο στορι χαρτι και καλαμαρι και μου κολλησε στα μουτρα και τις αποδειξεις .
> ζωη σε μας :)
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηταν πολυ χαλια η ταδε. αν ηταν καμια που βλεποταν και τον παρακαλουσε ετσι, δεν ξερω ποια θα ηταν η συνεχεια.. αλλα ειπαμε, αυτες που αξιζουν εχουν αλλες επιλογες.


χαχαχα ε βλέπεις εγώ παραήμουν παρορμητική, δεν είχα υπομονή να περιμένω να μάθω τι είχε γίνει τελικά στο ραντεβού αν και θα μπορούσα να έχω μάθει πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε!
Πάντως αυτή που λέω εγώ, δεν ήταν καμιά χάλια, ούτε δίμετρο μοντέλο βεβαίως, αλλά σχετικά καλή ήταν. Τι κόλλημα είχε φάει με τον δικό μου, δεν ξέρω... στην αρχή μου έκανε εμένα την φίλη, προσπάθησε να αποσπάσει πληροφορίες, μου χε γίνει βδέλλα... χοντρό πρόβλημα πρέπει να είχε η κοπέλα. Τεσπα...περασμένα ξεχασμένα πια :)

----------


## Remedy

> Να σε ρωτησω κατι ασχετο χωρις παρεξηγηση; Μου δημιουργηθηκε απορια...
> Αφου δεν εγινε κατι τελικα και αφου ειστε καλα με τον αντρα σου, γιατι βγαζεις ακομα θυμο απεναντι της; 
> Δεν βρηκα ποτε λογο να θυμωσω με την οποια "αλλη" 
> γιατι ξερω πως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ποια ειναι αυτη η συγκεκριμενη, μπορουσε να ηταν οποιαδηποτε...απλα η συγκεκριμενη ετυχε να εχει αυτα τα θεματα και να ειναι στο ταδε σημειο τη ταδε στιγμη. Ε αμα εχει και θεματα γιατι να θυμωσεις; Για λυπηση ειναι...και προσωπικα με γλιτωσε κι ολας, της χρωσταω και ευγνωμοσυνη λολ...βασικα δεν αξιζει να τα σκεφτομαστε καν...το τι συμβαινει/συνεβη στη σχεση μας ναι αξιζει να το σκεφτουμε σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις και γενικα να ψαχτουμε μεσα μας οι ιδιοι ως προς αυτα... Το αλλο προσωπο που κολλαει; 
> Εγω το ανεφερα επειδη μου το θυμισες εσυ... 
> 
> Μηπως ακομα σε ποναει κατι απο την ολη ιστορια η σε πειραξε καπου;


δεν προκειται για τον ανδρα μου. ειναι μια πολυ παλια ιστορια.
θυμο βγαζω και ικανοποιηση απο την αποτυχια της *μεγαλη* βγαζω 
γιατι ηταν φιλη μου, ναταλια....
αλλιως θα την ειχα χεσμενη. 
κι αυτη χεσμενη την εχω, αλλα χαιρομαι πολυ που υπεφερε, για την αγνωστη θα αδιαφορουσα,

καθε μερα επι καποια χρονια την στηριζα στις μονιμα αποτυχημενες προσπαθιες της να βρει εναν ανδρα,και την συμβουλευα να μην κυνηγαει τους ανδρες αλλα να ασχολεται μονο με καποιον που πραγματικα την θελει, χωρις παρακαλια και κυνηγητα.
τελικα παρακαλεσε και το αγορι μου γιατι μονο αυτο μπορουσε να κανει. να παρακαλει διπλα απο ενα ζευγαρι, καποιος να την προσεξει και να της τρεχουν τα σαλια..

----------


## Remedy

> χαχαχα ε βλέπεις εγώ παραήμουν παρορμητική, δεν είχα υπομονή να περιμένω να μάθω τι είχε γίνει τελικά στο ραντεβού αν και θα μπορούσα να έχω μάθει πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε!
> Πάντως αυτή που λέω εγώ, δεν ήταν καμιά χάλια, ούτε δίμετρο μοντέλο βεβαίως, αλλά σχετικά καλή ήταν. Τι κόλλημα είχε φάει με τον δικό μου, δεν ξέρω... στην αρχή μου έκανε εμένα την φίλη, προσπάθησε να αποσπάσει πληροφορίες, μου χε γίνει βδέλλα... χοντρό πρόβλημα πρέπει να είχε η κοπέλα. Τεσπα...περασμένα ξεχασμένα πια :)


και εμενα ετσι ακριβως κινηθηκε, περα απ την εμφανιση τα υπολοιπα ολοιδια.
ηταν καθαρα θεμα ταιμιγκ οτι εμαθες την αληθεια μετα και οχι πριν.
οι ανδρες δεν εχουν παντα καλη κριση σε αυτα, αν αντι να σου λεει οτι ειναι σπιτι σου ελεγε την αληθεια, θα γλυτωνε τον χωρισμο για μια μουρλη που δεν γουσταρε καν.

δεν ξερουμε βεβαια στην πορεια αν θα εβγαινε σε καλο, οποτε καθε εμποδιο για καλο :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν εθελοτυφλώ συνειδητά μη παρεξηγηθώ. Δεν ψαχνω, αλλά δεν θα δω κάτι "υποπτο" και θα κλείσω τα μάτια ας πούμε. Απλά δεν ψάχνω συνεχώς για τέτοια "ύποπτα". Έχω αποδεχθεί οτι και γω , όπως όλοι, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να πιαστώ κορόιδο ναι, δεν θα σημαίνει πως είμαι χαζή αυτό, απλά θα σημαίνει πως ο άλλος είναι ψεύτης. Μου έχω εμπιστοσύνη όμως οτι δεν θα είμαι τοοοσο χαζή ώστε να συνεχίσει για πολύ να με πιάνει κορόιδο. Κάποια στιγμή θα τον τσακώσω. Ε σε αυτο το μεσοδιάστημα εγώ θέλω να είμαι χαρούμενη. Είναι επιλογή αυτό, επιλέγεις να είσαι ευτυχισμένος και χαρούμενος. Θέλει να με ακολουθήσει ο άλλος και να ναι κι αυτός χαρούμενος μαζί μου; Καλως! Δεν θέλει; Θα πέσω στα πατώματα για λίγο, αλλά θα επιβιώσω και χωρίς αυτόν.
> 
> Πάντως εγώ σου εύχομαι να βρεθεί το τσακάλι Ναταλία με το οποίο να θελήσεις να αφεθείς και να το ζήσεις και να μη σε νοιάζει καθόλου για το πόσο θα κρατήσει κι αν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα ή βλακεία. Στο εύχομαι από καρδιάς... :)


Οταν μιλαω για "εθελοτυφλια" δεν μιλαω προφανως για το να εχεις ενδειξεις και να κανεις τη χαζη. Μιλαω για το να πιστευεις οπως πιστευει ο καθε ερωτευμενος πως ειναι η εξαιρεση στα πραγματα που εχω πει σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα. Οτι μια ερωτευμενη γυναικα πχ σκεφτεται οτι αααα ο λακης/μακης/τακης μου δεν ειναι σαν τους αλλους, αααα μπορει να ζουμε σε διαφορετικες χωρες αλλα με αγαπαει για αυτο θα καθεται στα αυγα του και θα λεει "κσσσσσ ουστ 666" και θα φοραει σκορδα στο λαιμο οταν θα του κωλοτριβονται και ας ξερει οτι δεν θα μαθευοταν ποτε αμα εκανε κατι, μονο εμενα θέλει", λολ... 
Ολοι οι ερωτευμενοι νομιζουν πως ειναι η εξαιρεση. Αλλα αμα ολοι ειναι η εξαιρεση απο που σκατα προκυπτει ο κανονας; Αμα ηταν ετσι δεν θα υφισταντο καν ο κανονας :) 

Ο ερωτας εν ολιγοις ειναι σαν ενα μανιακο επισοδειο. ..Μια κατασταση ευφοριας μεσα στην οποια αγνοεις την πραγματικοτητα απο πολλες αποψεις και νομιζεις πως ειστε ξεχωριστο η ανικητο ζευγαρι...φυσικα και κατι τέτοιο δεν στεκει, ουδεις αναντικαταστατος...
Επομενως αυτο το "προτιμω να ειμαι χαρουμενη στο ενδιαμεσο" το ονομαζω εθελοτυφλια. 
Ωστοσο μαλλον ειναι καλυτερη απο την εναλλακτικη περιπτωση, δεν λεω....για αυτο και σε ευχαριστω για την ευχη (και καταρα σου) χαχα :)

----------


## elisabet

> δεν προκειται για τον ανδρα μου. ειναι μια πολυ παλια ιστορια.
> θυμο βγαζω και ικανοποιηση απο την αποτυχια της *μεγαλη* βγαζω 
> γιατι ηταν φιλη μου, ναταλια....
> αλλιως θα την ειχα χεσμενη. 
> κι αυτη χεσμενη την εχω, αλλα χαιρομαι πολυ που υπεφερε, για την αγνωστη θα αδιαφορουσα,
> 
> καθε μερα επι καποια χρονια την στηριζα στις μονιμα αποτυχημενες προσπαθιες της να βρει εναν ανδρα,και την συμβουλευα να μην κυνηγαει τους ανδρες αλλα να ασχολεται μονο με καποιον που πραγματικα την θελει, χωρις παρακαλια και κυνηγητα.
> τελικα παρακαλεσε και το αγορι μου γιατι μονο αυτο μπορουσε να κανει. να παρακαλει διπλα απο ενα ζευγαρι, καποιος να την προσεξει και να της τρεχουν τα σαλια..


Με φίλη είναι πολύ χοντρό δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδρούσα! Εμένα δεν ήταν φίλη, απλά μου χε γίνει βδέλλα εκείνο το διάστημα για να το παίξει φίλη.
Πάντως έχετε δίκιο για την διαταραχή, δεν μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό όλο αυτό, κάτι πρόβλημα έχει η άλλη.
Εγώ αργότερα, εντελώς τυχαία έκανα παρέα με κάποιον με τον οποίο είχε "σχέση" για κάποιο διάστημα η κοπέλα και μου είχε πει διάφορα κουλά για αυτήν. ΌΠως ότι είχαν σχέση, δοκίμαζαν να κάνουν τα πάντα, αλλά επέμενε στο να παραμείνει παρθένα γιατί ήθελε να την βρει έτσι ο μελλοντικός της σύζυγος και διάφορα τέτοια. Αυτό βέβαια δεν την εμπόδιζε από το να παίρνει μέρος σε παρτουζες πχ !

----------


## Natalia_sups

> δεν προκειται για τον ανδρα μου. ειναι μια πολυ παλια ιστορια.
> θυμο βγαζω και ικανοποιηση απο την αποτυχια της *μεγαλη* βγαζω 
> γιατι ηταν φιλη μου, ναταλια....
> αλλιως θα την ειχα χεσμενη. 
> κι αυτη χεσμενη την εχω, αλλα χαιρομαι πολυ που υπεφερε, για την αγνωστη θα αδιαφορουσα,
> 
> καθε μερα επι καποια χρονια την στηριζα στις μονιμα αποτυχημενες προσπαθιες της να βρει εναν ανδρα,και την συμβουλευα να μην κυνηγαει τους ανδρες αλλα να ασχολεται μονο με καποιον που πραγματικα την θελει, χωρις παρακαλια και κυνηγητα.
> τελικα παρακαλεσε και το αγορι μου γιατι μονο αυτο μπορουσε να κανει. να παρακαλει διπλα απο ενα ζευγαρι, καποιος να την προσεξει και να της τρεχουν τα σαλια..


Α ηταν φιλη σου, ετσι πες...σε καταλαβαινω τοτε, ναι, ηταν ασχημο. Αλλα και παλι...ειδικα εφοσον περασαν αρκετα χρονια μη της κακιωνεις της κακομοιρας αλλο...για να φυγει το βαρος απο πανω σου οχι για κανεναν αλλον λογο...μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα μου δινεις την αισθηση πως "κρατας" την προδοσια...ειδικα αμα εισαι καλα στη ζωη σου αστην να παει στο διατανο μωρε...κι εμενα μου ειναι δυσκολο να αφησω το κομματι της προδοσιας, οχι ως προς τον πρωην, για αυτον χεστηκα πλεον, αλλα ως προς το βιωμα μου και το πως αλληλεπιδρω εγω με τον κοσμο. Εχω σκαλωσει ασχημα σε αυτο το κομματι ειναι η αληθεια...

----------


## Remedy

> Με φίλη είναι πολύ χοντρό δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδρούσα! Εμένα δεν ήταν φίλη, απλά μου χε γίνει βδέλλα εκείνο το διάστημα για να το παίξει φίλη.
> Πάντως έχετε δίκιο για την διαταραχή, δεν μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικό όλο αυτό, κάτι πρόβλημα έχει η άλλη.
> Εγώ αργότερα, εντελώς τυχαία έκανα παρέα με κάποιον με τον οποίο είχε "σχέση" για κάποιο διάστημα η κοπέλα και μου είχε πει διάφορα κουλά για αυτήν. ΌΠως ότι είχαν σχέση, δοκίμαζαν να κάνουν τα πάντα, αλλά επέμενε στο να παραμείνει παρθένα γιατί ήθελε να την βρει έτσι ο μελλοντικός της σύζυγος και διάφορα τέτοια. Αυτό βέβαια δεν την εμπόδιζε από το να παίρνει μέρος σε παρτουζες πχ !


θλιβερες υπαρξεις. 

καλα την "φιλη" μη μου την θυμιζεις.δεν φημιζομαι για την απαθεια μου. ευτυχως δεν ετυχε στον δρομο μου ποτε μετα τις κλωτσιες που εφαγε απο το αγορι μου. αν με πετυχαινε πουθενα, μπορει και να της κοπανουσα την ασχημη κεφαλα στον τοιχο. ασε με με το πατσαβουρι.

----------


## Remedy

> Α ηταν φιλη σου, ετσι πες...σε καταλαβαινω τοτε, ναι, ηταν ασχημο. Αλλα και παλι...ειδικα εφοσον περασαν αρκετα χρονια μη της κακιωνεις της κακομοιρας αλλο...για να φυγει το βαρος απο πανω σου οχι για κανεναν αλλον λογο...μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα μου δινεις την αισθηση πως "κρατας" την προδοσια...ειδικα αμα εισαι καλα στη ζωη σου αστην να παει στο διατανο μωρε...κι εμενα μου ειναι δυσκολο να αφησω το κομματι της προδοσιας, οχι ως προς τον πρωην, για αυτον χεστηκα πλεον, αλλα ως προς το βιωμα μου και το πως αλληλεπιδρω εγω με τον κοσμο. Εχω σκαλωσει ασχημα σε αυτο το κομματι ειναι η αληθεια...


αν ηταν αφελης δεν θα της κακιωνα.
δεν ηταν αφελης, ηταν κακοηθης και κουτοπονηρη, κι αυτο δεν συγχωρειται.
δεν παρακαλουσε μονο. με συκοφαντησε με τον χειροτερο τροπο, επειδη εβλεπε οτι ουτε ως γυναικα ουτε ως παρτουζα μπορει να εχει εναν ανδρα δικο της,. με ψεματα εννοειται.ασε μην τα συζητας.
αλλα το βρηκε απ την ζωη της αυτο που πηγε να κανει και φανηκε και στα μουτρα της. 
τα λουστηκε με τον χειροτερο τροπο.

----------


## elisabet

> Οταν μιλαω για "εθελοτυφλια" δεν μιλαω προφανως για το να εχεις ενδειξεις και να κανεις τη χαζη. Μιλαω για το να πιστευεις οπως πιστευει ο καθε ερωτευμενος πως ειναι η εξαιρεση στα πραγματα που εχω πει σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα. Οτι μια ερωτευμενη γυναικα πχ σκεφτεται οτι αααα ο λακης/μακης/τακης μου δεν ειναι σαν τους αλλους, αααα μπορει να ζουμε σε διαφορετικες χωρες αλλα με αγαπαει για αυτο θα καθεται στα αυγα του και θα λεει "κσσσσσ ουστ 666" και θα φοραει σκορδα στο λαιμο οταν θα του κωλοτριβονται και ας ξερει οτι δεν θα μαθευοταν ποτε αμα εκανε κατι, μονο εμενα θέλει", λολ... 
> Ολοι οι ερωτευμενοι νομιζουν πως ειναι η εξαιρεση. Αλλα αμα ολοι ειναι η εξαιρεση απο που σκατα προκυπτει ο κανονας; Αμα ηταν ετσι δεν θα υφισταντο καν ο κανονας :) 
> 
> Ο ερωτας εν ολιγοις ειναι σαν ενα μανιακο επισοδειο. ..Μια κατασταση ευφοριας μεσα στην οποια αγνοεις την πραγματικοτητα απο πολλες αποψεις και νομιζεις πως ειστε ξεχωριστο η ανικητο ζευγαρι...φυσικα και κατι τέτοιο δεν στεκει, ουδεις αναντικαταστατος...
> Επομενως αυτο το "προτιμω να ειμαι χαρουμενη στο ενδιαμεσο" το ονομαζω εθελοτυφλια. 
> Ωστοσο μαλλον ειναι καλυτερη απο την εναλλακτικη περιπτωση, δεν λεω....για αυτο και σε ευχαριστω για την ευχη (και καταρα σου) χαχα :)


Οτι είναι εν μέρει ένα μανιακό και παρανοικό επεισόδιο δεν θα διαφωνήσω καθόλου! χαχαχα
Πάντως δεν έχω σκεφτεί καν αυτά που λες "είμαστε η εξαίρεση κτλ", και όντας ερωτευμένη και τρελαμένη εντελώς. Ϊσως να το ελπίζω ενδόμυχα βέβαια, αλλά συνειδητά όχι. Ακόμα και τότε μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω οτι δεν αποτελώ ούτε εγώ ούτε ο άλλος καμιά εξαίρεση και περιμένω μάλιστα και τον χρόνο που θα αρχίσει να "ξεθυμαίνει" όλο αυτό το μανιακό επεισόδιο και να μπαίνει σε πιο πραγματικές διαστάσεις.
Η διαφορά ίσως είναι στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτη την πιθανή "κουτσουκέλα". Όπως λέγαμε και τις προάλλες, εγώ μπορώ να το κατανοήσω ως ένα λάθος ανθρώπινο κι αυτό μέσα στα τόσα άλλα που μπορει να κάνω κι εγώ, ενώ εσύ αυτό δεν το δέχεσαι ως λάθος, το θεωρείς την απόδειξη ίσως οτι αυτό που ζεις δεν είναι αληθινό. Εγώ συνειδητά επιλέγω να μπω σε αυτό μανιακό επεισόδιο όπως λες, όχι νομίζοντας πως θα ναι τέλειο, αλλά θεωρώντας πως τα όποια λάθη του δεν θα με νοιάξουν, δεν θα μου αλλάξουν αυτό που νιώθω, δεν θα αμαυρώσουν την ευτυχία που ένιωσα εγώ, ότι κι αν κάνει ο άλλος.
Στην τελευταία μου σχέση πχ το τέλος ήταν πολύ τραυματική εμπειρία για μένα κι ας μη δεν είχε το στοιχείο της απάτης. Σου δίνω τον λόγο μου πως δεν το μετάνιωσα στιγμή! Ότι κι αν κάνει ο άλλος, κι ο μεγαλύτερος μαλακας να αποδειχθεί, εγώ αυτό που ένιωσα δεν αλλάζει, δεν θα έπαιρνα πίσω ούτε μια στιγμή.

Αν δεν επιλέξεις να αφεθείς πραγματικά πάντως - πράγμα καθόλου εύκολο- ρισκάροντας να πιαστείς και κοροιδο και να πονέσεις, δεν πρόκειται να το ζήσεις ποτέ, κι ούτε θα το καταλάβεις όσο κι αν στο λένε. "οικειοθελής παράδοση όπλων στα χέρια αγαπημένου εχθρού" διάβασα κάπου για τον έρωτα και με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη.

Βέβαια ξαναλέω, οτι μιλώ εκ του ασφαλούς με την έννοια οτι δεν ξέρω αν θα ήμουν τόσο "μάγκας" αν με είχε προδώσει κάποιος τόσο πολύ και το μάθαινα. Εκεί είναι το πιο δύσκολο νομίζω να μπορέσεις να βρεις ξανά την ισορροπία σου και να μην χάσεις την πίστη σου.

----------


## elis

Εγώ γίνομαι εξωγήινος όταν ερωτεύομαι κ δεν αλλάζω τίποτα ούτε κι εγώ ότι κ να κάνει ο άλλος

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Οτι είναι εν μέρει ένα μανιακό και παρανοικό επεισόδιο δεν θα διαφωνήσω καθόλου! χαχαχα
> Πάντως δεν έχω σκεφτεί καν αυτά που λες "είμαστε η εξαίρεση κτλ", και όντας ερωτευμένη και τρελαμένη εντελώς. Ϊσως να το ελπίζω ενδόμυχα βέβαια, αλλά συνειδητά όχι. Ακόμα και τότε μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω οτι δεν αποτελώ ούτε εγώ ούτε ο άλλος καμιά εξαίρεση και περιμένω μάλιστα και τον χρόνο που θα αρχίσει να "ξεθυμαίνει" όλο αυτό το μανιακό επεισόδιο και να μπαίνει σε πιο πραγματικές διαστάσεις.
> Η διαφορά ίσως είναι στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτη την πιθανή "κουτσουκέλα". Όπως λέγαμε και τις προάλλες, εγώ μπορώ να το κατανοήσω ως ένα λάθος ανθρώπινο κι αυτό μέσα στα τόσα άλλα που μπορει να κάνω κι εγώ, ενώ εσύ αυτό δεν το δέχεσαι ως λάθος, το θεωρείς την απόδειξη ίσως οτι αυτό που ζεις δεν είναι αληθινό. Εγώ συνειδητά επιλέγω να μπω σε αυτό μανιακό επεισόδιο όπως λες, όχι νομίζοντας πως θα ναι τέλειο, αλλά θεωρώντας πως τα όποια λάθη του δεν θα με νοιάξουν, δεν θα μου αλλάξουν αυτό που νιώθω, δεν θα αμαυρώσουν την ευτυχία που ένιωσα εγώ, ότι κι αν κάνει ο άλλος.
> Στην τελευταία μου σχέση πχ το τέλος ήταν πολύ τραυματική εμπειρία για μένα κι ας μη δεν είχε το στοιχείο της απάτης. Σου δίνω τον λόγο μου πως δεν το μετάνιωσα στιγμή! Ότι κι αν κάνει ο άλλος, κι ο μεγαλύτερος μαλακας να αποδειχθεί, εγώ αυτό που ένιωσα δεν αλλάζει, δεν θα έπαιρνα πίσω ούτε μια στιγμή.
> 
> Αν δεν επιλέξεις να αφεθείς πραγματικά πάντως - πράγμα καθόλου εύκολο- ρισκάροντας να πιαστείς και κοροιδο και να πονέσεις, δεν πρόκειται να το ζήσεις ποτέ, κι ούτε θα το καταλάβεις όσο κι αν στο λένε. "οικειοθελής παράδοση όπλων στα χέρια αγαπημένου εχθρού" διάβασα κάπου για τον έρωτα και με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη.
> 
> Βέβαια ξαναλέω, οτι μιλώ εκ του ασφαλούς με την έννοια οτι δεν ξέρω αν θα ήμουν τόσο "μάγκας" αν με είχε προδώσει κάποιος τόσο πολύ και το μάθαινα. Εκεί είναι το πιο δύσκολο νομίζω να μπορέσεις να βρεις ξανά την ισορροπία σου και να μην χάσεις την πίστη σου.


Τη πιστη σου σε τι ακριβως;

----------


## elis

Στον έρωτα ρε Ναταλάκι

----------


## DL010117a

Άρα που καταλήγουμε, υπάρχει ο έρωτας αλλά με προϋποθέσεις; Υπάρχει αλλά δεν είναι με την έννοια που του προσδίδουν; Δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ο έρωτας και απλά είναι μια έλξη; Είναι πλάνη, είναι πραγματικότητα, τι από όλα αυτά είναι;

----------


## elis

Ο έρωτας είναι μαστουρα η μπαλλα είναι μαστουρα ο καφές είναι μαστουρα άμα δεν τα έχεις ζήσει αυτά τότε δεν έχεις ζήσει τίποτα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Άρα που καταλήγουμε, υπάρχει ο έρωτας αλλά με προϋποθέσεις; Υπάρχει αλλά δεν είναι με την έννοια που του προσδίδουν; Δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ο έρωτας και απλά είναι μια έλξη; Είναι πλάνη, είναι πραγματικότητα, τι από όλα αυτά είναι;


Υπαρχει αλλα καθενας του προσδιδει διαφορετικη εννοια αναλογα με τη φαση της ζωης του και το ποσο τον παιρνει να το ζησει. 
Επισης οτι αξιζει ποναει και ειναι δυσκολο. 
Επισης τσιγκολελετα πρασινα κουφετα. (ετσι ελεγε; το ξεχασα λολ τι χρωμα ηταν τα κουφετα ρε παιδια;)

----------


## DL010117a

> Ο έρωτας είναι μαστουρα η μπαλλα είναι μαστουρα ο καφές είναι μαστουρα άμα δεν τα έχεις ζήσει αυτά τότε δεν έχεις ζήσει τίποτα


Ανάλογα τον άνθρωπο, δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό. Εμένα για παράδειγμα δεν μου αρέσει το ποδόσφαιρο, ούτε βλέπω ποδόσφαιρο καμιά φορά βλέπω μπάσκετ, αλλά όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Βλέπω ταξιδιωτικές εκπομπές γιατί μου αρέσει να ενημερώνομαι, αμερικάνικες σειρές και καμιά φορά ιππασία. Όσον αφορά για τον καφέ, μπορεί να σου φανεί περίεργο, αλλά δεν πίνω καφέ. Τέλος όσον αφορά για τον έρωτα, αυτό και πάλι είναι σχετικό, αν οι περισσότεροι λένε ότι υπάρχει και εγώ έζησα μια προβληματική κατάσταση με μια, τότε όταν και άμα βρεθεί η κατάλληλη, θα τον μάθω.

----------


## DL010117a

> Υπαρχει αλλα καθενας του προσδιδει διαφορετικη εννοια αναλογα με τη φαση της ζωης του και το ποσο τον παιρνει να το ζησει. 
> Επισης οτι αξιζει ποναει και ειναι δυσκολο. 
> Επισης τσιγκολελετα πρασινα κουφετα. (ετσι ελεγε; το ξεχασα λολ τι χρωμα ηταν τα κουφετα ρε παιδια;)


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ, είναι ανάλογα την έννοια που του προσδίδουν. Ό,τι αξίζει πονάει; ή θέλουμε εμείς να αξίζουμε επειδή πονάμε. Ναι νομίζω, έτσι είναι, είναι "πράσινα κουφέτα"...

----------


## elis

Είναι μπουζί είναι τρέλλα το ινβερτερ του βαγγελα Ναταλάκι μου
Κωτσόβολος

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/qFva3gcbOYQ

----------


## bellezza

Υπάρχει έρωτας κάθε μορφής . Ο αγνός έρωτας , η καψούρα και πάει λέγοντας.
Είναι το σκίρτημα στην καρδιά , η μόνιμη χαρά και το καρφιτσωμένο χαμόγελο της κρεστ, η ανάγκη να ακούς μουσική συνέχεια και η αφηρημάδα . Όλα αυτα είναι πολύ όμορφα και δεν πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνουν πολλές φορές στην ζωή . Όταν ομως συμβαίνουν (κυριως σε μικρες ηλικιες) καλό είναι να τα ζούμε . Όλο αυτό ξεφουσκώνει κάποια στιγμή βέβαια και εκεί που έβλεπες ένα διαμάντι να λάμπει , τώρα βλέπεις άνθρακα . Όποτε βρίσκω πιο ώριμο και συνειδητοποιημένο να γνωρίζει κανεις έναν άνθρωπο με τον οποίο υπάρχει καλή επικοινωνία , κοινά ενδιαφέροντα , θαυμασμος, καλή διάθεση και πρόθεση να δουλέψουν την σχεση τους και να έρθει σαν φυσικό επακόλουθο μια ισχυρή αγάπη που θα τους δένει και θα τους καθιστά ευτυχισμένους μαζί .

----------


## ranti

Έχω φτάσει 31 .. δν έχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ .. παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω στον έρωτα με όλη μου την ψυχή .. πολλοί φίλοι μου , μου λένε πως πετάω σε ροζ σύννεφα.. αλλά δν δίνω σημάδι.. χωρίς έρωτα δν θα υπήρχε ανάγκη για ζωή για όνειρα κ επιθυμίες .. βέβαια πολλές φορές ο έρωτας μπορεί να γίνει κ άρρωστος να σε φτάσει σε σημεία που ποτέ δν θα φανταζοσουν ότι θα φτάσεις .. αλλά ο αληθινός έρωτας που μετά γίνεται αμοιβαία αγάπη πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει .. απλά δυστυχώς στην σημερινή κοινωνία είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί .. για πολλλους κ διάφορους λόγους .. 
δν ξέρω πως είναι να ερωτεύεσαι έχω διαβάσει όμως κ ναι ίσως να ζω στο συννεφάκι μου .. αλλά κ πάλι είναι πιο ωραίο να πιστεύεις κ να ελπίζεις στον αληθινό έρωτα .. αλλιώς χάνεις την όρεξη για ζωή .. για επιμονή κ κουράγιο να συνεχίσεις !!

----------


## giorgos35

> Κ αφου λες οτι μπορεις ν εισαι με μια
> Και να πας με μια αλλη... αφου ειναι για ξεκαυλωμα γτ δεν της το λες...και το κρυβεις.....???
> 
> Οχι μονο εσυ.....οι περισσοτεροι


δεν ειπα αυτο.ειπα μπορει σε μια περιπτωσει να ειμαι ερωτευμενος με μια κοπελα και γιακαποιο λογοναμην κανουμε ερωτα μου εχειτυχη αυτο. αλλα μου εχει τυχη περιπτωση να κανω και ερωτα με μια κοπελα και να μην ειμαι ερωτευμενος να μην αισθανομε τιποτα για αυτην απλα να μου αρεσει σαν κοπελα και για ξεκαυλομα.

----------


## giorgos35

> Ε μπορει απλα να μη την γουσταρε. Επισης μπορει να τον ξενερωνε η επιμονη προσεγγιση της, σου λεει τι απελπισμενη λυσσαρα ειναι αυτη και για αυτο να μη τη γουσταρε. Επισης η επιμονη της δειχνει οτι μπορει και να σκιαχτηκε ο ανθρωπος οτι αυτη ειναι κουκουρουκου. 
> Νταξει δεν θελω να σου ακυρωνω τα δικα σου βιωματα, αλλα εγω με βαση δικα μου παραδειγματα και βιωματα δυσπιστω πολυ για το αν υπαρχει αυτο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι. 
> Εντωμεταξυ προσεξε ε...; Οι αντρες εξαφανιστηκαν απο τη συζητηση λολ. 
> Πειτε μας τη γνωμη σας καλεεε...εδω ειμαστε μια παρεα :P
> Ανωνυμη κι ολας...


δεν εξαφανιστηκα ρε συ.απλος ξεχαστηκα με μια αλλη συζητηση περι βιασμου ανδρον εριξα εκει ολη την προσοχη μου.και δυστηχος ξεχαστηκα απο αυτο το θεμα

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν εθελοτυφλώ συνειδητά μη παρεξηγηθώ. Δεν ψαχνω, αλλά δεν θα δω κάτι "υποπτο" και θα κλείσω τα μάτια ας πούμε. Απλά δεν ψάχνω συνεχώς για τέτοια "ύποπτα". Έχω αποδεχθεί οτι και γω , όπως όλοι, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να πιαστώ κορόιδο ναι, δεν θα σημαίνει πως είμαι χαζή αυτό, απλά θα σημαίνει πως ο άλλος είναι ψεύτης. Μου έχω εμπιστοσύνη όμως οτι δεν θα είμαι τοοοσο χαζή ώστε να συνεχίσει για πολύ να με πιάνει κορόιδο. Κάποια στιγμή θα τον τσακώσω. Ε σε αυτο το μεσοδιάστημα εγώ θέλω να είμαι χαρούμενη. Είναι επιλογή αυτό, επιλέγεις να είσαι ευτυχισμένος και χαρούμενος. Θέλει να με ακολουθήσει ο άλλος και να ναι κι αυτός χαρούμενος μαζί μου; Καλως! Δεν θέλει; Θα πέσω στα πατώματα για λίγο, αλλά θα επιβιώσω και χωρίς αυτόν.
> 
> *Πάντως εγώ σου εύχομαι να βρεθεί το τσακάλι Ναταλία με το οποίο να θελήσεις να αφεθείς και να το ζήσεις και να μη σε νοιάζει καθόλου για το πόσο θα κρατήσει κι αν είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα ή βλακεία. Στο εύχομαι από καρδιάς..*. :)


το οτι θα βρεθει το τσακαλι θα βρεθειη ζωη παντα μας δινει αυτες της προκλησεις.το θεμα ειναι αν θα δωσει εστω μια ευκαιρια η ναταλι σε αυτο το τσακαλι.η μετο καλησπερα θα τον πει αντε γεια.
κατι μου λεει οτι θα γινει το δευτερο

----------


## giorgos35

> *Για να εχει και τη πιτα ολοκληρη και το σκυλο χορτατο φυσικα.* 
> Αμα μπορει να κανει οτι θελει πιστευοντας οτι θα αποφυγει τις συνεπειες γιατι να μην το κανει; 
> Οποιος αγαπαει ομως δεν σκεφτεται αν θα πιαστει η οχι...απλα δεν το κανει καν, δεν μπορει να το διανοηθει. 
> Τα αλλα ειναι ηλιθιες εκλογικευσεις κατα τη γνωμη μου.


κοιταξε εφερα απλος δυο παραδειγματα οπου ειναι δυο ξεχωριστες πεεριπτωσεις και εννοειτε οτι ελεγα για το παρελθον και οχι για το παρον.παντως οι πιο πολλοι οντως μπορει να απατανε της γυναικες τους η να εχουν απατηση.
οχι ομως ολοι.γνωρισα και γνωριζω ανδρες οι οπιοι δεν διανοουνται να κανουν κατι τετοιο και οχι γιατι δεν τους δωθηκε η ευκαρια
η ευκαρια τους δωθηκε και ειπαν οχι για τον απλουστατο λογο το οτι καναν αγωνα ζωης μεχρι να βρουν την καταλληλη και να κανουν μια ομορφη σχεση και δεν διακινδυνευουνμε τιποτα να τη χαλασουν.απο επιλογη δεν απατησαν

----------


## elisabet

> Τη πιστη σου σε τι ακριβως;


Αχ ρε Ναταλία σε αυτή τη λέξη κόλλησες; Και το σκέφτηκα όταν την έγραψα να το διόρθωσω, το φαντάστηκα πως θα κολλήσεις εκεί χαχα

Την πίστη σου στον έρωτα που λεει κι ο elis, στους ανθρώπους, στην ζωή γενικότερα, όπως θες πάρτο.

Είναι λογικό και επόμενο όταν σου τυχαίνει μια προδοσία εκεί που είχες δώσει όλο σου το είναι, να κλονίζονται όλα αυτά μετά και να χτίζεις άμυνες. Αυτες οι άμυνες σημαντικές είναι κι απαραίτητες καμιά φορά, αλλά αν είναι να σε κρατάνε από την ζωή, τι να τις κάνεις; Ξέρεις πόσες άμυνες είχα εγώ; Αμέτρητες! και χωρίς να έχω πάθει κιόλας, από μόνη μου, μη τυχόν και πάθω και πιαστώ κορόιδο. Και περνούσε η ζωή και γω την κοιτούσα σα το χαζό και καμάρωνα που δεν με έπιασε κανείς κορόιδο....σοβαρό κατόρθωμα! Να το βράσω, αφού δεν ζούσα, ερωτευόμουν και ούτε τότε δεν άφηνα τον εαυτό μου και περίμενα στην γωνία πότε θα μου την κάνει ο άλλος, πότε θα βρει άλλη, πότε θα με βαρεθεί, πότε θα του περάσει...βλακείες! Μη τυχόν και με πει ο άλλος ευκολόπιστη, ρομαντική, ευαίσθητη.... ε σκοτίστηκα πια κι αν θα με πει! Είμαι από όλα αυτά και σ όποιον αρέσω! 
Το Γκέμμα θυμήθηκα τώρα του Λιαντίνη, το χεις διαβάσει; Εκεί που μιλάει για τον έρωτα ως το αντίδοτο του θανάτου, ως την πηγή της ζωής και έλεγε πως έξω από τον έρωτα και τον θανατο ΄τίποτα άλλο πρωταρχικό δεν υπάρχει. Αν δεν το χεις διαβάσει, στο προτείνω.

----------


## DL010117a

> Υπάρχει έρωτας κάθε μορφής . Ο αγνός έρωτας , η καψούρα και πάει λέγοντας.
> Είναι το σκίρτημα στην καρδιά , η μόνιμη χαρά και το καρφιτσωμένο χαμόγελο της κρεστ, η ανάγκη να ακούς μουσική συνέχεια και η αφηρημάδα . Όλα αυτα είναι πολύ όμορφα και δεν πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνουν πολλές φορές στην ζωή . Όταν ομως συμβαίνουν (κυριως σε μικρες ηλικιες) καλό είναι να τα ζούμε . Όλο αυτό ξεφουσκώνει κάποια στιγμή βέβαια και εκεί που έβλεπες ένα διαμάντι να λάμπει , τώρα βλέπεις άνθρακα . Όποτε βρίσκω πιο ώριμο και συνειδητοποιημένο να γνωρίζει κανεις έναν άνθρωπο με τον οποίο υπάρχει καλή επικοινωνία , κοινά ενδιαφέροντα , θαυμασμος, καλή διάθεση και πρόθεση να δουλέψουν την σχεση τους και να έρθει σαν φυσικό επακόλουθο μια ισχυρή αγάπη που θα τους δένει και θα τους καθιστά ευτυχισμένους μαζί .


Έτσι λένε όλοι, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι ένας πρόσκαιρος θαυμασμός προς τον άλλον. Συνήθως θαυμάζουμε στον άλλον, πράγματα που δεν έχουμε εμείς και ούτε θα τα αποκτήσουμε ή αν τα αποκτήσουμε θα γίνει με πολύ κόπο. Πχ, εγώ θαυμάζω τις γυναίκες που είναι εξωστρεφείς γιατί εγώ είμαι εσωστρεφής, είναι ένας θαυμασμός αυτό κοκ.

----------


## DL010117a

> Έχω φτάσει 31 .. δν έχω ερωτευτεί ποτέ .. παρόλα αυτά πιστεύω στον έρωτα με όλη μου την ψυχή .. πολλοί φίλοι μου , μου λένε πως πετάω σε ροζ σύννεφα.. αλλά δν δίνω σημάδι.. χωρίς έρωτα δν θα υπήρχε ανάγκη για ζωή για όνειρα κ επιθυμίες .. βέβαια πολλές φορές ο έρωτας μπορεί να γίνει κ άρρωστος να σε φτάσει σε σημεία που ποτέ δν θα φανταζοσουν ότι θα φτάσεις .. αλλά ο αληθινός έρωτας που μετά γίνεται αμοιβαία αγάπη πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει .. απλά δυστυχώς στην σημερινή κοινωνία είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρεθεί .. για πολλλους κ διάφορους λόγους .. 
> δν ξέρω πως είναι να ερωτεύεσαι έχω διαβάσει όμως κ ναι ίσως να ζω στο συννεφάκι μου .. αλλά κ πάλι είναι πιο ωραίο να πιστεύεις κ να ελπίζεις στον αληθινό έρωτα .. αλλιώς χάνεις την όρεξη για ζωή .. για επιμονή κ κουράγιο να συνεχίσεις !!


Είναι καλό να ελπίζουμε, ο έρωτας όπως ανέφερες είναι ζωή. *Για τους άλλους* θα προσθέσω εγώ. Οι άλλοι ζούνε την ηλικία τους, εγώ όχι και έχω γίνει ένας γερό-μίζερος, επειδή ευθύνομαι πρώτα εγώ και μετά οι άλλοι. Άρα ας βοηθάει στην ζωή τους ο "θεός" έρωτας, τους άλλους και ας αφήσει εμάς στην ησυχία μας.

----------


## DL010117a

> Αχ ρε Ναταλία σε αυτή τη λέξη κόλλησες; Και το σκέφτηκα όταν την έγραψα να το διόρθωσω, το φαντάστηκα πως θα κολλήσεις εκεί χαχα
> 
> Την πίστη σου στον έρωτα που λεει κι ο elis, στους ανθρώπους, στην ζωή γενικότερα, όπως θες πάρτο.
> 
> Είναι λογικό και επόμενο όταν σου τυχαίνει μια προδοσία εκεί που είχες δώσει όλο σου το είναι, να κλονίζονται όλα αυτά μετά και να χτίζεις άμυνες. Αυτες οι άμυνες σημαντικές είναι κι απαραίτητες καμιά φορά, αλλά αν είναι να σε κρατάνε από την ζωή, τι να τις κάνεις; Ξέρεις πόσες άμυνες είχα εγώ; Αμέτρητες! και χωρίς να έχω πάθει κιόλας, από μόνη μου, μη τυχόν και πάθω και πιαστώ κορόιδο. Και περνούσε η ζωή και γω την κοιτούσα σα το χαζό και καμάρωνα που δεν με έπιασε κανείς κορόιδο....σοβαρό κατόρθωμα! Να το βράσω, αφού δεν ζούσα, ερωτευόμουν και ούτε τότε δεν άφηνα τον εαυτό μου και περίμενα στην γωνία πότε θα μου την κάνει ο άλλος, πότε θα βρει άλλη, πότε θα με βαρεθεί, πότε θα του περάσει...βλακείες! Μη τυχόν και με πει ο άλλος ευκολόπιστη, ρομαντική, ευαίσθητη.... ε σκοτίστηκα πια κι αν θα με πει! Είμαι από όλα αυτά και σ όποιον αρέσω! 
> Το Γκέμμα θυμήθηκα τώρα του Λιαντίνη, το χεις διαβάσει; Εκεί που μιλάει για τον έρωτα ως το αντίδοτο του θανάτου, ως την πηγή της ζωής και έλεγε πως έξω από τον έρωτα και τον θανατο ΄τίποτα άλλο πρωταρχικό δεν υπάρχει. Αν δεν το χεις διαβάσει, στο προτείνω.


Τις άμυνες κυρίως οι άλλοι μας τις έβαλαν στον εαυτό μας και εμείς τις αποδεχτήκαμε ως εύκολη λύση στα προβλήματά μας. Όταν ο άλλος σε κοροϊδεύει πχ ότι είσαι χοντρός ή ότι είσαι άσχημος, αυτομάτος μετά από λίγο καιρό, δεν θέλεις να βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου στον καθρεύτη και όταν βγαίνεις έξω, βάζεις αρκετά ρούχα για να καλύψεις το πάχος σου.

----------


## elisabet

> Τις άμυνες κυρίως οι άλλοι μας τις έβαλαν στον εαυτό μας και εμείς τις αποδεχτήκαμε ως εύκολη λύση στα προβλήματά μας. Όταν ο άλλος σε κοροϊδεύει πχ ότι είσαι χοντρός ή ότι είσαι άσχημος, αυτομάτος μετά από λίγο καιρό, δεν θέλεις να βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου στον καθρεύτη και όταν βγαίνεις έξω, βάζεις αρκετά ρούχα για να καλύψεις το πάχος σου.


Δίνεις δύναμη στον άλλον όταν το σκέφτεσαι αυτό. Είναι σα να του εναποθέτεις την ζωή σου και την ευθύνη που έχεις μέσα από αυτήν.
Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες, είναι λογικό, σε όλους συμβαίνει, αλλά είναι παγίδα. Όχι δεν σου βάζει κανείς άμυνες, δεν σε κάνει κανείς να απογοητευτείς ή να εγκαταλείψεις, εσύ το κάνεις στον εαυτό σου! Και λέγοντας 'εσύ" εννοώ τον καθένα από μας ξεχωριστά.
Όταν το καταλάβεις αυτό, τότε θα μπορέσεις να το αλλάξεις κιόλας. Όσο το ρίχνεις στους άλλους δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ τίποτα. Πάντα θα βρίσκεται κάποιος να πει μια κακία.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δίνεις δύναμη στον άλλον όταν το σκέφτεσαι αυτό. Είναι σα να του εναποθέτεις την ζωή σου και την ευθύνη που έχεις μέσα από αυτήν.
> Το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες, είναι λογικό, σε όλους συμβαίνει, αλλά είναι παγίδα. Όχι δεν σου βάζει κανείς άμυνες, δεν σε κάνει κανείς να απογοητευτείς ή να εγκαταλείψεις, εσύ το κάνεις στον εαυτό σου! Και λέγοντας 'εσύ" εννοώ τον καθένα από μας ξεχωριστά.
> Όταν το καταλάβεις αυτό, τότε θα μπορέσεις να το αλλάξεις κιόλας. Όσο το ρίχνεις στους άλλους δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ τίποτα. Πάντα θα βρίσκεται κάποιος να πει μια κακία.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες, όλα είναι θέμα του εαυτού μας, του ίδιου. Εάν ήταν ας πούμε μια κακία, εντάξει δεν της δίνεις και μεγάλη σημασία, αν είναι για 3 χρόνια και μεθοδευμένα, δεν μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις και καταλήγεις να έχεις κόμπλεξ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Έτσι λένε όλοι, αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι ένας πρόσκαιρος θαυμασμός προς τον άλλον. Συνήθως θαυμάζουμε στον άλλον, πράγματα που δεν έχουμε εμείς και ούτε θα τα αποκτήσουμε ή αν τα αποκτήσουμε θα γίνει με πολύ κόπο. Πχ, εγώ θαυμάζω τις γυναίκες που είναι εξωστρεφείς γιατί εγώ είμαι εσωστρεφής, είναι ένας θαυμασμός αυτό κοκ.


Μας επρηξες με τον θαυμασμο λες και ειναι κακο πραγμα. (Μην παρεξηγηθεις αστειευομενη το λεω το μας επρηξες)...ο θαυμασμος δεν ειναι κακο πραγμα. Και γιατι πρεπει σωνει και καλα να ειναι προσκαιρος; Δεν εχεις στη ζωη σου ανθρωπους που θαυμαζεις γενικα οσος καιρος και αν περάσει οτι και αν κανουν οσες αδυναμιες και αν εχουν; Ολοι εχουν αδυναμιες αυτο δεν σημαινει πως παυεις να τους θαυμάζεις. Αμα δεις τις αδυναμιες του αλλου και παψεις να θαυμάζεις ναι, μαπα ηταν το καρπουζι. Αμα δεις τις αδυναμιες του αλλου αλλα μπορεις να συνεχιζεις να θαυμάζεις αυτον τον ανθρωπο και να τον σεβεσαι παρα την οποια αδυναμια, που ειναι το κακο; Γιατι να το απαξιωσουμε ως κατι το ασημαντο αυτο;

----------


## DL010117a

> Μας επρηξες με τον θαυμασμο λες και ειναι κακο πραγμα. (Μην παρεξηγηθεις αστειευομενη το λεω το μας επρηξες)...ο θαυμασμος δεν ειναι κακο πραγμα. Και γιατι πρεπει σωνει και καλα να ειναι προσκαιρος; Δεν εχεις στη ζωη σου ανθρωπους που θαυμαζεις γενικα οσος καιρος και αν περάσει οτι και αν κανουν οσες αδυναμιες και αν εχουν; Ολοι εχουν αδυναμιες αυτο δεν σημαινει πως παυεις να τους θαυμάζεις. Αμα δεις τις αδυναμιες του αλλου και παψεις να θαυμάζεις ναι, μαπα ηταν το καρπουζι. Αμα δεις τις αδυναμιες του αλλου αλλα μπορεις να συνεχιζεις να θαυμάζεις αυτον τον ανθρωπο και να τον σεβεσαι παρα την οποια αδυναμια, που ειναι το κακο; Γιατι να το απαξιωσουμε ως κατι το ασημαντο αυτο;


Δεν το απαξιώνω ως κάτι κακό, απλά το απομυθοποιώ από τα παραμύθια. Υπάρχουν άδοξοι έρωτες, υπάρχουν και έρωτες από την μία πλευρά μόνο και υπάρχει και ο έρωτας που είναι εκατέρωθεν. Απλά η όλη μου περιέργεια είναι ότι οι άντρες ερωτεύονται όταν δουν από την πλευρά της γυναίκας κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, (άρα με απλά λόγια να μας δώσετε σημασία) και από την άλλη οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν ποιούς θα ερωτευτούν. Οι ταινίες και τα παραμύθια, αναφέρουν για έναν έρωτα που έρχεται ξαφνικά στην ζωή του ατόμου και με τα πολλά και με τα λίγα καταλήγουν μαζί. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα, οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν σε ποιούς θα δώσουν ένα ενδιαφέρόν και οι άντρες δεν ερωτεύονται τόσο την κοπέλα, όσο το ενδιαφέρων που τους δείχνει. Τα νέα τα ζευγάρια, άμα τους ρωτήσεις τι είναι αυτό που σας δένει ή τι βρήκες στην άλλη μόλις την είδες κλπ, δεν θα υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση, γιατί όλη η αλήθεια κρύβεται στο ενδιαφέρον της κοπέλας. Άρα για ποιόν έρωτα μιλάμε; Τον "έρωτα" του ενδιαφέροντος; Γιατί τον έρωτα των ταινιών, θα παραμείνει στις ταινίες και όχι στην πραγματική ζωή. Ο θαυμασμός είναι πρόσκαιρος, άλλο ο ερωτικός θαυμασμός που είναι πρόσκαιρος και άλλο ο θαυμασμός πχ θαυμάζω ένα τοπίο και άλλο είναι ο απλός θαυμασμός ενός ατόμου, που έτσι και αντιληφθεί ότι τον θαυμάζεις, θα του δημιουργηθεί εγωϊσμός.

----------


## bellezza

Ο άντρας ερωτεύεται το ενδιαφέρον της κοπέλας; Μήπως κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια;Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά . Εσυ σαν "έν οιδα" θες κάτι , ένας άλλος θέλει κάτι διαφορετικό . Εσυ μπορεί να είσαι συναισθηματικός και να θέλεις την φροντίδα και το χάδι , άλλος να είναι επιφανειακός και να μασάει με ένα ζευγάρι πράσινα μάτια και γυμνασμένες γάμπες ή με ένα πτυχίο που στις περισσότερες φορές δεν λέει κάτι για το άτομο. Βλέπεις κάποιους που έχουν τελειώσει ΑΕΙ να μην ξέρουν να γράψουν μια αράδα και παρόλα αυτα υπερηφανεύονται που έχουν ανώτατη μόρφωση. Ο τρίτος θέλει την πράγματι καλλιεργημένη με ενδιαφέροντα για να κάνουν πράγματα παρέα και να επικοινωνούν . Ο τεταρτος τα θέλει όλα μαζί .Για αυτό παρόλο που όλοι είμαστε διαφορετικοί και μοναδικοί καταφέρνουμε και ερωτευόμαστε και μας ερωτεύονται , γιατί όλοι ψάχνουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα .

----------


## DL010117a

> Ο άντρας ερωτεύεται το ενδιαφέρον της κοπέλας; Μήπως κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια;Δεν το λέω ειρωνικά . Εσυ σαν "έν οιδα" θες κάτι , ένας άλλος θέλει κάτι διαφορετικό . Εσυ μπορεί να είσαι συναισθηματικός και να θέλεις την φροντίδα και το χάδι , άλλος να είναι επιφανειακός και να μασάει με ένα ζευγάρι πράσινα μάτια και γυμνασμένες γάμπες ή με ένα πτυχίο που στις περισσότερες φορές δεν λέει κάτι για το άτομο. Βλέπεις κάποιους που έχουν τελειώσει ΑΕΙ να μην ξέρουν να γράψουν μια αράδα και παρόλα αυτα υπερηφανεύονται που έχουν ανώτατη μόρφωση. Ο άλλος θέλει την πράγματι καλλιεργημένη με ενδιαφέροντα για να κάνουν πράγματα παρέα και να επικοινωνούν . Ο άλλος τα θέλει όλα μαζί .Για αυτό παρόλο που όλοι είμαστε διαφορετικοί και μοναδικοί καταφέρνουμε και ερωτευόμαστε και μας ερωτεύονται , γιατί όλοι ψάχνουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα .


Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό, αλλά όσους γνωρίζω, που δεν είναι πολύ ερωτεύονται το ενδιαφέρον κυρίως. Όμως πράγματι υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις που ερωτεύονται έναν άλλον άνθρωπο. Μπορεί να ερωτεύεται ένας άντρας το γυμνασμένο σώμα της γυναίκας, αλλά αν δεν δείξει ενδιαφέρον εκείνη, θα παραμείνει ο άντρας στον κόσμο της φαντασίας του και θα φύγει ήσυχος. Όσον αφορά για το πτυχίο, είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούω να λένε έρωτας επειδή έχει ο άλλος πτυχίο. Χαζός λόγος για να ερωτευτείς έναν άντρα ή μια γυναίκα. Πράγματι το πτυχίο, είναι μια πιστοποίηση σε μια εξειδίκευση, αυτό δεν λέει απαραίτητα, ότι είναι μορφωμένος κάποιος, αφού η μόρφωση είναι κάτι γενικό. Είναι μορφωμένος μόνο στον τομέα που εξειδικεύτηκε. Αλλά έρωτας λόγω πτυχίου, πρώτη φορά το ακούω.

----------


## bellezza

Είχα μια συμφοιτητρια που έψαχνε να βρει άντρα από ιατρική , αρχιτεκτονική κλπ.
Ευκατάστατη και η ίδια βέβαια ,αλλά χωνοτανε σε παρέες από τέτοια τμήματα για να βρει αγόρι και κοίταζε αν το σπιτι του έχει πισίνα κλπ , τοτε ο εκάστοτε τύπος έπαιρνε και πόντους . Και της έλεγα "μην κολλάς σε τέτοια , 19 ετών είσαι" Και μου έλεγε "αν είχες δυο άντρες ολοιδιους που ο ένας είναι υδραυλικός και ο άλλος γιατρός ποιον θα διαλέγες Εσυ;" Παίζει πολύ το θέμα των σπουδών ! Στα χρόνια μου τουλάχιστον έπαιζε .

----------


## DL010117a

> Είχα μια συμφοιτητρια που έψαχνε να βρει άντρα από ιατρική , αρχιτεκτονική κλπ.
> Ευκατάστατη και η ίδια βέβαια ,αλλά χωνοτανε σε παρέες από τέτοια τμήματα για να βρει αγόρι και κοίταζε αν το σπιτι του έχει πισίνα κλπ , τοτε ο εκάστοτε τύπος έπαιρνε και πόντους . Και της έλεγα "μην κολλάς σε τέτοια , 19 ετών είσαι" Και μου έλεγε "αν είχες δυο άντρες ολοιδιους που ο ένας είναι υδραυλικός και ο άλλος γιατρός ποιον θα διαλέγες Εσυ;" Παίζει πολύ το θέμα των σπουδών ! Στα χρόνια μου τουλάχιστον έπαιζε .


Αυτό το μετέφερε η μάνα στην κόρη, το συγκεκριμένο το έχω ξαναδεί σε άλλη περίπτωση, αλλά παρόμοια κατάσταση, αλλά εκεί τα έλεγε η μάνα στην κόρη της και η κόρη της, έψαχνε έναν τέτοιο, να είναι γιατρός, πλούσιος, αλλά να είναι και χαζός για να τον κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, έτσι της έλεγε της κόρης της, η μάνα και η κόρη προσπαθούσε να βρει έναν τέτοιο. Τελικά έμεινε μόνη της...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν το απαξιώνω ως κάτι κακό, απλά το απομυθοποιώ από τα παραμύθια. Υπάρχουν άδοξοι έρωτες, υπάρχουν και έρωτες από την μία πλευρά μόνο και υπάρχει και ο έρωτας που είναι εκατέρωθεν. Απλά η όλη μου περιέργεια είναι ότι οι άντρες ερωτεύονται όταν δουν από την πλευρά της γυναίκας κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, (άρα με απλά λόγια να μας δώσετε σημασία) και από την άλλη οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν ποιούς θα ερωτευτούν. Οι ταινίες και τα παραμύθια, αναφέρουν για έναν έρωτα που έρχεται ξαφνικά στην ζωή του ατόμου και με τα πολλά και με τα λίγα καταλήγουν μαζί. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα, οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν σε ποιούς θα δώσουν ένα ενδιαφέρόν και οι άντρες δεν ερωτεύονται τόσο την κοπέλα, όσο το ενδιαφέρων που τους δείχνει. Τα νέα τα ζευγάρια, άμα τους ρωτήσεις τι είναι αυτό που σας δένει ή τι βρήκες στην άλλη μόλις την είδες κλπ, δεν θα υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση, γιατί όλη η αλήθεια κρύβεται στο ενδιαφέρον της κοπέλας. Άρα για ποιόν έρωτα μιλάμε; Τον "έρωτα" του ενδιαφέροντος; Γιατί τον έρωτα των ταινιών, θα παραμείνει στις ταινίες και όχι στην πραγματική ζωή. Ο θαυμασμός είναι πρόσκαιρος, άλλο ο ερωτικός θαυμασμός που είναι πρόσκαιρος και άλλο ο θαυμασμός πχ θαυμάζω ένα τοπίο *και άλλο είναι ο απλός θαυμασμός ενός ατόμου, που έτσι και αντιληφθεί ότι τον θαυμάζεις, θα του δημιουργηθεί εγωϊσμός.*


Καταρχην εγωισμο εχουμε ολοι δεν μας δημιουργειται και δεν ειναι και κακο, ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο και υγιεστατο αν μιλας απλα για το να εκτιμαει καποιος τον εαυτο του και να θελει το καλυτερο για αυτον. 
Οταν λεμε "ειναι εγωιστης" με την κακη εννοια εννοουμε πως δεν βαζει τον εαυτο του στη θεση του αλλου και δεν σκεφτεται τι συνεπειες εχουν οι πραξεις του στους γυρω του (και τα λογια του φυσικα). 
Αλλο το νιωθω καλα με τη παρτη μου και νοιαζομαι για εμενα και αλλο το εγω και μονο εγω πανω απο ολα. 
Και οχι, δεν γινεται εκμεταλλευτης, πλεονεκτης και παρτακιας οποιος αντιλαμβανεται οτι τον θαυμαζει καποιος αλλος... Πρωτον υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να το δεχτουν με χαρη και αξιοπρεπεια. Δευτερον ο θαυμασμος ξερεις μπορει να ειναι αμοιβαιος...αμα δεν ειναι αμοιβαιος ο θαυμασμος χαιρω πολυ, δεν θα ειναι υγιης η σχεση. Το οτι σου ετυχε εσενα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ετσι συμβαινει σε ολους. 
Επισης το οτι σου τραβηξε εσενα το ενδιαφερον η κοπελα επειδη ενδιαφερθηκε για εσενα δεν σημαινει πως ετσι συμβαινει σε ολους. Σημαινει πως η δικη σου ελξη ηταν ρηχη. Και μην παρεξηγεισαι δεν ειναι κακο, νεος εισαι και θες να ανακαλυψεις τον εαυτο σου, τις δυνατοτητες σου και δυστυχως την "αξια" σου μεσα απο τη συναναστροφη σου με αλλους...ολοι πεφτουμε σε αυτη τη παγιδα καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μας.

Επισης το οτι δεν υπαρχει ο ερωτας τον ταινιων δεν σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχει γενικα, απλα δεν ειναι οπως νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να ειναι. Και αυτο δεν ειναι κακο. Ποιος ειπε πως αυτος των ταινιων ειναι ο, τι καλυτερο;
Ισα ισα ειναι ρηχος και χαζος, επειδη βασιζεται στην τελειοτηττα η στο "γραφτο"...στη ζωη ειναι γεματος ατελειες και προβληματα επειδη οι ανθρωποι ειναι γεματοι ατελειες και προβληματα και θελει δουλεια και δεν εχει εγγυησεις τυπου "θα σ'αγαπω για παντα τζακ, αϊ εμ φλάινγκ" :P 
Οι ατελεις ανθρωποι κανουν και θα κανουν ατελεις μισες δουλειες...και ολοκληρη τη ζωη σου να ζησεις με καποια θα παει η μαλακω και θα πεθανει. Και; Σημαινει οτι δεν αξιζε; 
Και η ζωη οπως ο ερωτας δεν ειναι τελεια, εχει προβληματα και σιγουρα τελειωνει. Ε τι να κανουμε να παμε να πεθανουμε μια ωρα αρχυτερα; 
Δεν γινεται να προκυψει κατι βαθυ οπως το θες με την ταχυτητα και ρηχοτητα που εγινε με τον Τζακ και την Ροουζ στον τιτανικο λολ...φαινεται τελειο και αληθινο ε; Ε που στο διατανο προλαβανε να φτιαξουν κατι αληθινο και βαθυ μεσα σε μερικες εβδομαδες με τις μπουρδες που κάνανε και λεγανε; Αμα δεις την οποια ταινια ξανα θα δείς πως τα ζευγαρια σε αυτες δεν μοιραζονται πολλα αληθινα πραγματα (εκτος αν μιλαμε για ταινια με χωρισμο λολ)...Απο τη θολουρα απο τη καυλα του πηγε και πεθανε ο βλακας ο Τζακ χαχαχα

Ουτε υποχρεωσεις τους βλεπεις να μοιραζονται στην οθονη, ουτε πονοκέφαλο εχουνε ποτε αμα θελει σεξ ο συντροφος στην οθονη, ουτε τσακωνονται στην οθονη, ουτε την τριβη της πραγματικοτητας και της καθημερινης ζωης εχουν στην οθονη, ζουνε σε ψυχεδελικη ντοπα και περνανε τελεια μαζι 24 ωρες το 24ωρο. Ωραιο να χαιρεσαι σε μια σχεση και γενικα, αλλα για να μπορεις να χαιρεσαι γενικα πρεπει που και που στα μεσοδιαστηματα να ηρεμεις λιγο ε; Η να υπαρχει μια εναλλαγη, μια ποικιλια βρε αδερφε. Αμα δεν εχεις την δυσκολια να ξεπερασεις και να την αντιπαραθεσεις μετα με μια ομορφη στιγμη τοτε δεν θα εκτιμησεις και την ομορφη στιγμη...ετσι δουλευει ο ανθρωπινος εγκεφαλος. Δες το και φιλοσοφικα το πραγμα...γιν γιαν, φως σκοταδι, καλο κακο λολ...
Δε γινεται το ενα χωρις το αλλο. 
Η απολυτοτητα σου και η επιμονη σου στο τελειο, στο "υψιστο αγαθο" (μιας και γουσταρεις πλατωνα) ειναι που σου κανουν τη ζημια...ωραιο, ρομαντικο ιδεωδες, δεν εισαι μιζερος γερος οπως λες καπου σε ενα σχολιο, ισα ισα ενας πεισματαρης νεος με λαχταρα για το καλυτερο των καλυτερων εισαι. 
Αλλα τσεκαρε και λιγο αριστοτελη που μιλαει για το μετρο... :)

----------


## DL010117a

> Καταρχην εγωισμο εχουμε ολοι δεν μας δημιουργειται και δεν ειναι και κακο, ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο και υγιεστατο αν μιλας απλα για το να εκτιμαει καποιος τον εαυτο του και να θελει το καλυτερο για αυτον. 
> Οταν λεμε "ειναι εγωιστης" με την κακη εννοια εννοουμε πως δεν βαζει τον εαυτο του στη θεση του αλλου και δεν σκεφτεται τι συνεπειες εχουν οι πραξεις του στους γυρω του (και τα λογια του φυσικα). 
> Αλλο το νιωθω καλα με τη παρτη μου και νοιαζομαι για εμενα και αλλο το εγω και μονο εγω πανω απο ολα. 
> Και οχι, δεν γινεται εκμεταλλευτης, πλεονεκτης και παρτακιας οποιος αντιλαμβανεται οτι τον θαυμαζει καποιος αλλος... Πρωτον υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να το δεχτουν με χαρη και αξιοπρεπεια. Δευτερον ο θαυμασμος ξερεις μπορει να ειναι αμοιβαιος...αμα δεν ειναι αμοιβαιος ο θαυμασμος χαιρω πολυ, δεν θα ειναι υγιης η σχεση. Το οτι σου ετυχε εσενα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ετσι συμβαινει σε ολους. 
> Επισης το οτι σου τραβηξε εσενα το ενδιαφερον η κοπελα επειδη ενδιαφερθηκε για εσενα δεν σημαινει πως ετσι συμβαινει σε ολους. Σημαινει πως η δικη σου ελξη ηταν ρηχη. Και μην παρεξηγεισαι δεν ειναι κακο, νεος εισαι και θες να ανακαλυψεις τον εαυτο σου, τις δυνατοτητες σου και δυστυχως την "αξια" σου μεσα απο τη συναναστροφη σου με αλλους...ολοι πεφτουμε σε αυτη τη παγιδα καποια στιγμη στη ζωη μας.
> 
> Επισης το οτι δεν υπαρχει ο ερωτας τον ταινιων δεν σημαινει πως δεν υπαρχει γενικα, απλα δεν ειναι οπως νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να ειναι. Και αυτο δεν ειναι κακο. Ποιος ειπε πως αυτος των ταινιων ειναι ο, τι καλυτερο;
> Ισα ισα ειναι ρηχος και χαζος, επειδη βασιζεται στην τελειοτηττα η στο "γραφτο"...στη ζωη ειναι γεματος ατελειες και προβληματα επειδη οι ανθρωποι ειναι γεματοι ατελειες και προβληματα και θελει δουλεια και δεν εχει εγγυησεις τυπου "θα σ'αγαπω για παντα τζακ, αϊ εμ φλάινγκ" :P 
> Οι ατελεις ανθρωποι κανουν και θα κανουν ατελεις μισες δουλειες...και ολοκληρη τη ζωη σου να ζησεις με καποια θα παει η μαλακω και θα πεθανει. Και; Σημαινει οτι δεν αξιζε; 
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που μου ανέφερες, με μια μικρή διευκρύνηση όμως, δεν ψάχνω το τέλειο. Έψαξα και τα δυο είναι η αλήθεια. Και το τέλειο που φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει, το ύψιστο αγαθό που βρίσκεται μόνο στο "φως" της φιλοσοφίας και το μη τέλειο, δηλαδή με μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μου δίνουν σημασία, γιατί εκνευρίζομαι κάπως, όταν με "γράφει" η άλλη ή μου λέει ψέματα και συνεχώς και τα δύο τα βρίσκω μπροστά μου. Ειδικά το "γράψιμο".

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που μου ανέφερες, με μια μικρή διευκρύνηση όμως, δεν ψάχνω το τέλειο. Έψαξα και τα δυο είναι η αλήθεια. Και το τέλειο που φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει, το ύψιστο αγαθό που βρίσκεται μόνο στο "φως" της φιλοσοφίας και το μη τέλειο, δηλαδή με μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μου δίνουν σημασία, γιατί εκνευρίζομαι κάπως, όταν με "γράφει" η άλλη ή μου λέει ψέματα και συνεχώς και τα δύο τα βρίσκω μπροστά μου. Ειδικά το "γράψιμο".


Και ποια ειναι αυτη η αλλη που δεν σου εδωσε σημασια η σε εγραψε και σου ελεγε ψεμματα που θα σε κανει να μη πιστευεις στον ερωτα; Γιατι ακριβως εχει τοση επιρροη και σημασια πανω σου και στα πιστευω σου και γιατι να επηρεασει ενας ανθρωπος που περασε απο την ζωη σου στο ασχετο και ολη την υπολοιπη τοσο πολυ πια; Εφαγες απορριψη στο λυκειο/στη σχολη σου η οπου την εφαγες τελοσπαντων. Και; Αυτο θα τα καθορισει ολα; Θα μας τρελανεις; Γιατι πιστευεις οτι με μια δυο αποτυχημενες εμπειριες που ετυχε να μη σου δωσουν σημασια η να σε ξεγελασουν τα ξερεις ολα και τα ειδες ολα; 
Δεν βλεπεις πως αυτο ειναι αδυνατο και σχεδον αστειο οταν το ισχυριζεσαι; 
Εχω πει κι εγω τετοιες μαλακιες και ακομα λεω αραια και που αλλα η ισοπεδωση για την οποια μιλας εσυ δεν στεκει με την καμια...το προβλημα δεν ειναι ουτε οι αλλοι, ουτε το οτι δεν υπαρχει ερωτας, ουτε το "που παει ωρε ο κοσμος"... 
Το προβλημα ειμαστε εμεις. Ο φοβος, οι ατελειες, οι ανασφαλειες μας, το οτι δεν τα ξερουμε ολα και το οτι δεν μαθαμε να τα διαχειριζομαστε ακομα ολα. Και αυτο δεν ειναι κακο, ειναι οκ, οσο ζεις μαθαινεις...
Ο μεγαλυτερος μας εχθρος (γενικα οχι ο δικος σου κ ο δικος μου) ειναι ο ιδιος μας ο εαυτος. Τους αλλους αστους στην ησυχια τους, εχουν τον δικο τους εαυτο να πολεμησουν. Μεχρι να αποδεχτεις οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα δεν προκειται και να αποδεχτεις τους αλλους με τα καλα και τα στραβα τους, και δυστυχως θα μενεις στην επιφανεια...τι σου κανανε, τι σου ειπανε, ποσο ρηχοι μαλακες ειναι...αλλα κακο δεν τους κανεις, στον εαυτο σου κανεις κακο που δεν μπορεις να χαρεις τιποτα οπως ειπε και η ελισαβετ σε ασχετο θεμα που συζητουσαμε (ελισαβετ μη χαιρεσαι αλλο ηταν το θεμα μας :P)

----------


## DL010117a

> Και ποια ειναι αυτη η αλλη που δεν σου εδωσε σημασια η σε εγραψε και σου ελεγε ψεμματα που θα σε κανει να μη πιστευεις στον ερωτα; Γιατι ακριβως εχει τοση επιρροη και σημασια πανω σου και στα πιστευω σου και γιατι να επηρεασει ενας ανθρωπος που περασε απο την ζωη σου στο ασχετο και ολη την υπολοιπη τοσο πολυ πια; Εφαγες απορριψη στο λυκειο/στη σχολη σου η οπου την εφαγες τελοσπαντων. Και; Αυτο θα τα καθορισει ολα; Θα μας τρελανεις; Γιατι πιστευεις οτι με μια δυο αποτυχημενες εμπειριες που ετυχε να μη σου δωσουν σημασια η να σε ξεγελασουν τα ξερεις ολα και τα ειδες ολα; 
> Δεν βλεπεις πως αυτο ειναι αδυνατο και σχεδον αστειο οταν το ισχυριζεσαι; 
> Εχω πει κι εγω τετοιες μαλακιες και ακομα λεω αραια και που αλλα η ισοπεδωση για την οποια μιλας εσυ δεν στεκει με την καμια...το προβλημα δεν ειναι ουτε οι αλλοι, ουτε το οτι δεν υπαρχει ερωτας, ουτε το "που παει ωρε ο κοσμος"... 
> Το προβλημα ειμαστε εμεις. Ο φοβος, οι ατελειες, οι ανασφαλειες μας, το οτι δεν τα ξερουμε ολα και το οτι δεν μαθαμε να τα διαχειριζομαστε ακομα ολα. Και αυτο δεν ειναι κακο, ειναι οκ, οσο ζεις μαθαινεις...
> Ο μεγαλυτερος μας εχθρος (γενικα οχι ο δικος σου κ ο δικος μου) ειναι ο ιδιος μας ο εαυτος. Τους αλλους αστους στην ησυχια τους, εχουν τον δικο τους εαυτο να πολεμησουν. Μεχρι να αποδεχτεις οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα δεν προκειται και να αποδεχτεις τους αλλους με τα καλα και τα στραβα τους, και δυστυχως θα μενεις στην επιφανεια...τι σου κανανε, τι σου ειπανε, ποσο ρηχοι μαλακες ειναι...αλλα κακο δεν τους κανεις, στον εαυτο σου κανεις κακο που δεν μπορεις να χαρεις τιποτα οπως ειπε και η ελισαβετ σε ασχετο θεμα που συζητουσαμε (ελισαβετ μη χαιρεσαι αλλο ηταν το θεμα μας :P)


Σίγουρα με επηρέασαν αρνητικά, αλλά κατάλαβα συνάμα πως έχουν δίκιο. Κανείς δεν θέλει δίπλα του ένα βαρετό τύπο, που να μιλάει για έννοιες και πράγματα που οι περισσότεροι είτε δεν τα ξέρουν, είτε πολύ απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει, δεν τον θέλουν είναι βαρετός για φίλος, πόσο μάλλον για σχέση. Αυτές οι λίγες εμπειρίες με κοπέλες, αυτό το παραπάνω μου έδειξαν, δεν μου το είπαν γιατί σε όσες έπεσα δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρες με εμένα, αλλά μου το έδειξαν. Γι'αυτό και τα ψέματα, ένα ψέμα μου είχε πει κάποια όταν της είπα να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας σε ένα καφέ, ήταν ότι δεν βγαίνει από το σπίτι WHAAAT???, και όπως κατάλαβες ούτε η ίδια δεν το πίστευε αυτό, αλλά ήταν μια πρόφαση να με αποφύγει, όπως αποφεύγεις ένα κολωνάκι στο δρόμο, βέβαια και τα ψέματα έχουν και ένα τέλος, όπως όταν την είδα έξω με έναν τύπο από την σχολή, δεν με πείραξε, το περίμενα, αλλά με πείραξε η κοροϊδία. Και αυτό από μια κοπέλα χαμηλών τόνων που ήταν και κλειστός χαρακτήρας. Αλλά όλα ξεκίνησαν, από αυτή που με κορόϊδεψε στο λύκειο. Και η τρίτη ήταν και αυτή πάλι χαμηλών τόνων, αλλά θέλει τον 35αρι μάλλον. Η πρώτη του λυκείου, δεν την ξαναείδα ποτέ, αλλά αυτές τις δύο στην σχολή τις βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά και κρατάνε το ίδιο κακό, ξινό, ηλίθιο υφάκι. Ναι, δεν χαίρομαι και δεν χάρηκα την μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου και το θέμα είναι ότι οι ηλικίες του λυκείου, έφυγαν και δεν ξαναγυρνάνε. Αυτό με εκνευρίζει και με στεναχωρεί, γιατί ναι έκανα λάθη, τα αναγνώρισα και τους ζητούσα συγνώμη και τι με αυτό; Αυτοί περνάνε και συνεχίζουν να περνάνε καλά, χωρίς τύψεις που σε έναν του στέρησαν τα εφηβικά του χρόνια.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Θα σου απαντησω το βραδυ πρεπει να φυγω...θενξ που μοιραστηκες λεπτομερειες και το τι σε πειραζει στα αληθεια...εδω ειμαστε θα τα πουμε :)

----------


## elis

@Εν οίδα σου έχω κουίζ εγώ λέω ότι κοιτάω τον άνθρωπο κ γουστάρω το Ναταλάκι το Ναταλάκι μας είπε ότι είναι καθηγήτρια άμα δεν είναι καθηγήτρια κι είναι κωλομπαρου τι κάνουμε ;είναι τεστ σκέψου κ πεσ μου

----------


## kutchunie

Ανθρωπινο κατασκευασμα είναι και ο έρωτας. Ο καθε ενας οπως θελει τον εκφράζει, ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύει για τον ίδιο και τι περιμένει απο τους άλλους. Πχ κάποιος μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι ο έρωτας θα τον σώσει, προσωποποιεί το σωσιμο στο άτομο που του ενέπνευσε το συμαίσθημα και μετά αρχίζει η παράνοια:p
Αλλος μπορεί να είναι επιτυχημένος επαγγελματικά και να μην είχε δώσει πολύ χρόνο στην προσωπική ζωή και πλέον να θέλει να επιβεβαιώνεται απλά και μόνο έχοντας μια όμορφη παρουσία διπλα του. 
Άλλος μπορέί να είναι κοιλιόδουλος καθ να ερωτευθεί την ματίνα μανταρινάκη κοκ. 
Όλα αυτά είναι υπέροχα. Σιγουρα υπάρχει ο έρωτας, αφου και σκέψη περιεχει και συναισθηματα, πραγματα αληθινά και υπαρκτά. Το θέμα είναι να τον εχεις "ορίσει", να τον έχεις "φαντασιωθεί και να μην κάνεις μεγάλες εκτώσεις σε αυτό το φαντασιακό, ούτε να φοβάσαι, ούτε να ξεπουλιέσαι. Πρέπει μόνο να διεκδικείς ότι σου αξίζει, ακόμα και σ'αυτό το κομμάτι. Είναι απίθανο να μην τον βρεις ποτε :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο σκοπος ολου αυτου ειναι να κανει καπιος της ζωη του καλυτερη ετσι δεν ειναι? αλλιως για πιο λογο να κατσει να σκαει γι αυτο το λογο? μαλον καλυτερα θα περναγε αν δε τον ενδιεφερε εκτος του οτι ετσι εχει και περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να το πετυχει τελικα.

----------


## ranti

> Είναι καλό να ελπίζουμε, ο έρωτας όπως ανέφερες είναι ζωή. *Για τους άλλους* θα προσθέσω εγώ. Οι άλλοι ζούνε την ηλικία τους, εγώ όχι και έχω γίνει ένας γερό-μίζερος, επειδή ευθύνομαι πρώτα εγώ και μετά οι άλλοι. Άρα ας βοηθάει στην ζωή τους ο "θεός" έρωτας, τους άλλους και ας αφήσει εμάς στην ησυχία μας.



Ο καθένας μένει κ δέχεται τις επιλογές του με βάσει αυτά που έχει ζήσει κ έχει περάσει στη ζωή .. ένας πληγωμένος άνθρωπος από έρωτα δν ξανά επιτρέψει τον εαυτό του να ερωτευτεί κ είναι λογικό .. αυτό όμως δν σημάνει ότι ο έρωτας δν υπάρχει .. η ενεργεία που μεταδίδουν δυο ανθρώποι που ερωτεύονται είναι τεράστια .. κ εγώ γεροντοκόρη είμαι κ πιθανον να συνεχίσω να είμαι .. ως ένα βαθμό παρόλο που κλαίγομαι ναι πιστεύω ότι είναι επιλογή μου γιατί μεταδίδω όλα μου τα κόμπλεξ κ τον αρνητισμό προς τα έξω .. 
όπως κ να χει οποία κ αν είναι η ηλικία του καθενός όλοι θα έπρεπε να γνωρίσουν τον έρωτα .. κ αν νιώθουμε ότι δν μπορούμε να ερωτευτούμε έναν άνθρωπο για τους Χ λόγους .. αξίζει να ερωτευτείς μια ιδέα .. είναι τρόπος ύπαρξης κ κουράγιο να προχωρήσεις ...

----------


## DL010117a

> @Εν οίδα σου έχω κουίζ εγώ λέω ότι κοιτάω τον άνθρωπο κ γουστάρω το Ναταλάκι το Ναταλάκι μας είπε ότι είναι καθηγήτρια άμα δεν είναι καθηγήτρια κι είναι κωλομπαρου τι κάνουμε ;είναι τεστ σκέψου κ πεσ μου


Άμα σου πω, ότι δεν το κατάλαβα το κουίζ. Ξαναπές το άλλη μια, γιατί έχει γίνει χυλός το μυαλό μου από το διάβασμα της εξεταστικής...

----------


## DL010117a

> Ανθρωπινο κατασκευασμα είναι και ο έρωτας. Ο καθε ενας οπως θελει τον εκφράζει, ανάλογα με το τι πιστεύει για τον ίδιο και τι περιμένει απο τους άλλους. Πχ κάποιος μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι ο έρωτας θα τον σώσει, προσωποποιεί το σωσιμο στο άτομο που του ενέπνευσε το συμαίσθημα και μετά αρχίζει η παράνοια:p
> Αλλος μπορεί να είναι επιτυχημένος επαγγελματικά και να μην είχε δώσει πολύ χρόνο στην προσωπική ζωή και πλέον να θέλει να επιβεβαιώνεται απλά και μόνο έχοντας μια όμορφη παρουσία διπλα του. 
> Άλλος μπορέί να είναι κοιλιόδουλος καθ να ερωτευθεί την ματίνα μανταρινάκη κοκ. 
> Όλα αυτά είναι υπέροχα. Σιγουρα υπάρχει ο έρωτας, αφου και σκέψη περιεχει και συναισθηματα, πραγματα αληθινά και υπαρκτά. Το θέμα είναι να τον εχεις "ορίσει", να τον έχεις "φαντασιωθεί και να μην κάνεις μεγάλες εκτώσεις σε αυτό το φαντασιακό, ούτε να φοβάσαι, ούτε να ξεπουλιέσαι. Πρέπει μόνο να διεκδικείς ότι σου αξίζει, ακόμα και σ'αυτό το κομμάτι. Είναι απίθανο να μην τον βρεις ποτε :)


Συμφωνώ σε αυτά που αναφέρεις, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άμα τον έρωτα τον ορίσεις Α και σου βγει Β τι γίνεται; Εκεί με την ματίνα μανταρινάκη, έκλαψα... 
Υπήρχε μια εποχή στο σχολείο που με φωνάζανε "βυζαντινοτέτοιο"

----------


## DL010117a

> ο σκοπος ολου αυτου ειναι να κανει καπιος της ζωη του καλυτερη ετσι δεν ειναι? αλλιως για πιο λογο να κατσει να σκαει γι αυτο το λογο? μαλον καλυτερα θα περναγε αν δε τον ενδιεφερε εκτος του οτι ετσι εχει και περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να το πετυχει τελικα.


Αν δεν σου δώσει η άλλη το πράσινο φως, θα κάτσεις και θα ερωτεύεσαι στην φαντασία σου. Όλες οι σχέσεις έχουν γίνει, γιατί το ήθελαν πρώτα οι γυναίκες. Οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν σύντροφο, όχι οι άντρες. Οι άντρες ακολουθούν την απόφαση της γυναίκας.

----------


## DL010117a

> Ο καθένας μένει κ δέχεται τις επιλογές του με βάσει αυτά που έχει ζήσει κ έχει περάσει στη ζωή .. ένας πληγωμένος άνθρωπος από έρωτα δν ξανά επιτρέψει τον εαυτό του να ερωτευτεί κ είναι λογικό .. αυτό όμως δν σημάνει ότι ο έρωτας δν υπάρχει .. η ενεργεία που μεταδίδουν δυο ανθρώποι που ερωτεύονται είναι τεράστια .. κ εγώ γεροντοκόρη είμαι κ πιθανον να συνεχίσω να είμαι .. ως ένα βαθμό παρόλο που κλαίγομαι ναι πιστεύω ότι είναι επιλογή μου γιατί μεταδίδω όλα μου τα κόμπλεξ κ τον αρνητισμό προς τα έξω .. 
> όπως κ να χει οποία κ αν είναι η ηλικία του καθενός όλοι θα έπρεπε να γνωρίσουν τον έρωτα .. κ αν νιώθουμε ότι δν μπορούμε να ερωτευτούμε έναν άνθρωπο για τους Χ λόγους .. αξίζει να ερωτευτείς μια ιδέα .. είναι τρόπος ύπαρξης κ κουράγιο να προχωρήσεις ...


Στον πλατωνικό έρωτα, υπήρχε ερωτικά η ιδέα του αγαθού. Είναι και αυτό μια ιδέα. Όμως δεν μπορείς να ερωτευτείς τον ίδιο τον έρωτα σαν έννοια. Όμως στον πλατωνικό έρωτα υπάρχει ο καλός έρωτας, υπάρχει και ο κακός έρωτας. Στην μυθολογία, ο θεός έρωτας, ερωτεύτηκε την Ψυχή και αυτό γιατί σύμφωνα με την μυθολογία, ψυχή και έρωτας είναι το ένα και το αυτό. Μόνο μια ερωτευμένη ψυχή, είναι ολοκληρωμένη ψυχή. Αυτά όμως στην μυθολογία.

----------


## kutchunie

> Συμφωνώ σε αυτά που αναφέρεις, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άμα τον έρωτα τον ορίσεις Α και σου βγει Β τι γίνεται; Εκεί με την ματίνα μανταρινάκη, έκλαψα... 
> Υπήρχε μια εποχή στο σχολείο που με φωνάζανε "βυζαντινοτέτοιο"


Ο καιρος το δείχνει. Πχ μπορεί εσυ να θέλεις οπωσδήποτε το άλλο σου μισό να είναι είναι καλο στη μαγειρική ας πουμε και σε νοιάζει λιγότερο αν ξέρει να σιδερώνει. Εάν σου χει πει ότι είναι μαμαλάκης και δεν ξέρει να βράσει αυγό, κάνεις τις επιλογές σου. Το παραδειγμα είναι εντελώς τυχαίο και ρηχό, αλλά ετσι πάει σχεδον σε όλα τα πραγματα. 
Αλλος θα πει με τον καιρό ίσως μάθει, αλλος θα πει δε θέλω να ξαναδω τον/την ψευτη/ψευτρα. 
Και καλώς ή κακώς, όσο καλά και να σου πουλήσει καποιος τον εαυτό του (να προσποιηθεί πράγματα για να εντυπωσιάσει, να σε "τυλίξει") η αλήθεια φαίνεται πάντα. Εκεί η απόφαση είναι ουσιαστικά, αξίζει να κάνω εκτώσεις στα θελω μου στην προκειμένη? 
Απο την άλλη, αν και θεωρώ πως ενας έρωςτας σε κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο, είναι κακό να λες θα τον αλλάξω τον αλλο, θα κανω τον τσιγκούνη ανοιχτοχέρη ή τον αλητάμπουρα καθωσπρέπει ή την κοπέλα που απατα πιστη κτλ. Οταν θες να αλλάξεις κάποιον άλλο εκτός απο τον ίδιο τον εαυτό σου, επειδη νομίζεις τον ερωτευτηκες, κάτι αλλο συμβαινει και αφορά μονο εσενα τον ίδιο και κανεναν αλλο.



> Αν δεν σου δώσει η άλλη το πράσινο φως, θα κάτσεις και θα ερωτεύεσαι στην φαντασία σου. Όλες οι σχέσεις έχουν γίνει, γιατί το ήθελαν πρώτα οι γυναίκες. Οι γυναίκες επιλέγουν σύντροφο, όχι οι άντρες. Οι άντρες ακολουθούν την απόφαση της γυναίκας.

----------


## DL010117a

> Ο καιρος το δείχνει. Πχ μπορεί εσυ να θέλεις οπωσδήποτε το άλλο σου μισό να είναι είναι καλο στη μαγειρική ας πουμε και σε νοιάζει λιγότερο αν ξέρει να σιδερώνει. Εάν σου χει πει ότι είναι μαμαλάκης και δεν ξέρει να βράσει αυγό, κάνεις τις επιλογές σου. Το παραδειγμα είναι εντελώς τυχαίο και ρηχό, αλλά ετσι πάει σχεδον σε όλα τα πραγματα. 
> Αλλος θα πει με τον καιρό ίσως μάθει, αλλος θα πει δε θέλω να ξαναδω τον/την ψευτη/ψευτρα. 
> Και καλώς ή κακώς, όσο καλά και να σου πουλήσει καποιος τον εαυτό του (να προσποιηθεί πράγματα για να εντυπωσιάσει, να σε "τυλίξει") η αλήθεια φαίνεται πάντα. Εκεί η απόφαση είναι ουσιαστικά, αξίζει να κάνω εκτώσεις στα θελω μου στην προκειμένη? 
> Απο την άλλη, αν και θεωρώ πως ενας έρωςτας σε κάνει καλύτερο άνθρωπο, είναι κακό να λες θα τον αλλάξω τον αλλο, θα κανω τον τσιγκούνη ανοιχτοχέρη ή τον αλητάμπουρα καθωσπρέπει ή την κοπέλα που απατα πιστη κτλ. Οταν θες να αλλάξεις κάποιον άλλο εκτός απο τον ίδιο τον εαυτό σου, επειδη νομίζεις τον ερωτευτηκες, κάτι αλλο συμβαινει και αφορά μονο εσενα τον ίδιο και κανεναν αλλο.


Συμφωνώ τον/την άλλη/ο δεν μπορείς να τον/την αλλάξεις. Γι'αυτό κάνεις σωστές επιλογές από την αρχή. Για παράδειγμα, έχω ακούσει κοπέλες να λένε ότι "όλοι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια, όλοι οι άντρες είναι μαλάκες για απατάνε και όλοι οι άντρες είναι ζώα". Και φταίνε τώρα σε αυτές τις γυναίκες, όλοι οι άντρες, γιατί έκανε η ίδια από την αρχή λάθος επιλογές. Ε, δεν φταίνε όλοι οι άντρες, επειδή εκείνη πρωτίμησε τον παιδαρά με τους κοιλιακούς και αυτός πήγε με την κάθε μία και έτσι την απάτησε. Ακόμα και στην ζωή μας, αν περνάμε καλή ή κακή ζωή, ευθύνονται οι επιλογές που κάναμε και κάνουμε. Δεν φταίει ο άλλος. Απλά είναι εύκολο και βολικό να βγάζουμε τον εαυτό μας απ' έξω και να λέμε οι άλλοι φταίνε, όχι εγώ. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εκεί που αναφέρεις ότι η αλήθεια φαίνεται πάντα, είναι η πιο σωστή κουβέντα αυτή. Είτε μιλάμε για σχέσεις, είτε για φιλίες, είτε στην δουλειά, είτε οπουδήποτε, η αλήθεια αργά ή γρήγορα θα φανεί. Για παράδειγμα η αλήθεια με τους δήθεν φίλους μου, έδειξαν τον πραγματικό τους χαρακτήρα μετά από 1μιση χρόνο. Το ψέμα και η κακία φαίνονται πάντα. Εμένα για παράδειγμα δεν με νιάζει να ξέρει να μαγειρεύει ή να σιδερώνει ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. Με νιάζει να είναι αληθινή και να μην με "γράφει". Πρότιμώ να έρθει αύριο η μελλοντική μου κοπέλα να μου πει, είμαι ερωτευμένη με άλλον ή έκανα σεξ με έναν πρώην μου κλπ, παρά να με χωρίσει και να μην ξέρω τον λόγο. Δηλαδή θέλω η γυναίκα, να έχει προσωπικότητα, άποψη και να είναι αληθινή. Φυσικά όλοι μας έχουμε μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα, το θέμα είναι με τι από τα δύο επιλέγουμε να ζήσουμε.

----------


## f*Society

Οταν περασει ο ερωτας τι γινεται ? Εκει ειναι το ζητουμενο

----------


## DL010117a

> Οταν περασει ο ερωτας τι γινεται ? Εκει ειναι το ζητουμενο


Βασικά έτσι όπως το τοποθετείς τον έρωτα είναι λες και είναι μια ίωση. Πλάκα κάνω. Βασικά πιστεύω πως ο θαυμασμός τελειώνει κάποια στιγμή και έπειτα έρχεται η ασφάλεια, η συνήθεια και το ψυχικό δέσιμο. Βλέπουμε ζευγάρια που είναι 40 χρόνια μαζί και είναι ερωτευμένα, ενώ στην ουσία είναι η ασφάλεια στην μέση, η συνήθεια και το ψυχικό τους δέσιμο. Το μετά, βασικά είναι στον κάθε άνθρωπο, αλλιώς θα αντιδράση ένας Χ από έναν Ψ κ.ο.κ.

----------


## kutchunie

> Συμφωνώ τον/την άλλη/ο δεν μπορείς να τον/την αλλάξεις. Γι'αυτό κάνεις σωστές επιλογές από την αρχή. Για παράδειγμα, έχω ακούσει κοπέλες να λένε ότι "όλοι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια, όλοι οι άντρες είναι μαλάκες για απατάνε και όλοι οι άντρες είναι ζώα". Και φταίνε τώρα σε αυτές τις γυναίκες, όλοι οι άντρες, γιατί έκανε η ίδια από την αρχή λάθος επιλογές. Ε, δεν φταίνε όλοι οι άντρες, επειδή εκείνη πρωτίμησε τον παιδαρά με τους κοιλιακούς και αυτός πήγε με την κάθε μία και έτσι την απάτησε. Ακόμα και στην ζωή μας, αν περνάμε καλή ή κακή ζωή, ευθύνονται οι επιλογές που κάναμε και κάνουμε. Δεν φταίει ο άλλος. Απλά είναι εύκολο και βολικό να βγάζουμε τον εαυτό μας απ' έξω και να λέμε οι άλλοι φταίνε, όχι εγώ. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εκεί που αναφέρεις ότι η αλήθεια φαίνεται πάντα, είναι η πιο σωστή κουβέντα αυτή. Είτε μιλάμε για σχέσεις, είτε για φιλίες, είτε στην δουλειά, είτε οπουδήποτε, η αλήθεια αργά ή γρήγορα θα φανεί. Για παράδειγμα η αλήθεια με τους δήθεν φίλους μου, έδειξαν τον πραγματικό τους χαρακτήρα μετά από 1μιση χρόνο. Το ψέμα και η κακία φαίνονται πάντα. Εμένα για παράδειγμα δεν με νιάζει να ξέρει να μαγειρεύει ή να σιδερώνει ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. Με νιάζει να είναι αληθινή και να μην με "γράφει". Πρότιμώ να έρθει αύριο η μελλοντική μου κοπέλα να μου πει, είμαι ερωτευμένη με άλλον ή έκανα σεξ με έναν πρώην μου κλπ, παρά να με χωρίσει και να μην ξέρω τον λόγο. Δηλαδή θέλω η γυναίκα, να έχει προσωπικότητα, άποψη και να είναι αληθινή. Φυσικά όλοι μας έχουμε μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα, το θέμα είναι με τι από τα δύο επιλέγουμε να ζήσουμε.


Κοιτα, αντιστοιχα υπάρχουν άντρες με την ίδια νοοτροπία και μέχρι προσφατα δεν το πίστευα. Οι γενικευσεις αυτου του τύπου δεν είναι ωραίες ούτε και σωστες. Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν εχει απατηθεί με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Όλα στπ προγραμμα είναι. Και να απατησεις και να απατηθείς και να σε απογοητεύσει καποιος φιλος να απογοητευσεις εσυ κάποιον άλλο κοκ. Το θέμα είναι πως διαχειριστείς μια αποτυχία/ατυχία και θα την εκμεταλλευτείς αποδοτικά. Αν εχεις κανει 1-2ή τελοσπαντων n άσχημες σχέσεις και εχεις πεισει τον εαυτό σου ότι κανενας δεν αξίζει, είναι μοιραίο πως και ο επόμενος/η δε θα αξίζει γιατί υποσυνειδητα αυτο ψάχνεις. Το χεις προεξοφλησει στο μυαλο σου πως τετοια ατομα υπαρχουν, τετοια σου αξίζουν και αν τυχει να ειναι καποιος που θα γνωρισεις "νορμαλ" είτε θα του φερθείς σα να ναι κωλοπαιδο κ θα τον χάσεις, είτε θα τον χαρακτηρισεις μλκ γιατι επαψες να πιστευεις στο καλο. Προσωπικα πιστευω πως κανεις δεν ειναι μόνο κωλοπαιδο, μονο καλόπαιδο, μόνο δοτικός, μονο εκμεταλλευτης κτλ. Όλα υπάρχουν μέσα μας, αφου εχουμε όλα τα συναισθηματα που γεννουν ανάλογες συμπεριφορές. Το θέμα είναι να εντοπίσεις τους ανθρωπους που σε εμπνέουν να βγαλεις τον καλύτετο εαυτό σου και να τον εξελήξεις. Είτε μιλάμε για έρωτα, είτς για φιλία,είτε για συνεργασία, για οτιδήποτε.

----------


## kutchunie

Επίσης δεν φταίει πάντα το ότι επιλέξαμε εναν "λάθος" ανθρωπο. Είναι και θέμα τύχης. Κανεις δε θέλει να ζορίζεται και να χάνει χρόνο και να τον χρησημοποιούν ή να τον εξαπατούν. Απλ ίσως κάποιες φορές νοιώθουμε τόσο έντονη την αναγκη να συναναστραφουμε ειτε ερωτικά,είτε φιλικά κοκ που δεν μας νοιάζει ο αλλος, παραβλέπουμε ελλαττώματα οφθαλμοφανή επειδή φοβομαστε τη μοναξια και κάπου εκει αρχίζουν οι εκπτώσεις με τα καταστροφικά τους αποτελέσματα.

----------


## f*Society

Ακριβως οταμ φοβασαι την μοναξια. Γιατι ομως αυτη η μοναξια σου προκαλει τοση ανασφαλεια ?

----------


## DL010117a

> Κοιτα, αντιστοιχα υπάρχουν άντρες με την ίδια νοοτροπία και μέχρι προσφατα δεν το πίστευα. Οι γενικευσεις αυτου του τύπου δεν είναι ωραίες ούτε και σωστες. Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν εχει απατηθεί με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Όλα στπ προγραμμα είναι. Και να απατησεις και να απατηθείς και να σε απογοητεύσει καποιος φιλος να απογοητευσεις εσυ κάποιον άλλο κοκ. Το θέμα είναι πως διαχειριστείς μια αποτυχία/ατυχία και θα την εκμεταλλευτείς αποδοτικά. Αν εχεις κανει 1-2ή τελοσπαντων n άσχημες σχέσεις και εχεις πεισει τον εαυτό σου ότι κανενας δεν αξίζει, είναι μοιραίο πως και ο επόμενος/η δε θα αξίζει γιατί υποσυνειδητα αυτο ψάχνεις. Το χεις προεξοφλησει στο μυαλο σου πως τετοια ατομα υπαρχουν, τετοια σου αξίζουν και αν τυχει να ειναι καποιος που θα γνωρισεις "νορμαλ" είτε θα του φερθείς σα να ναι κωλοπαιδο κ θα τον χάσεις, είτε θα τον χαρακτηρισεις μλκ γιατι επαψες να πιστευεις στο καλο. Προσωπικα πιστευω πως κανεις δεν ειναι μόνο κωλοπαιδο, μονο καλόπαιδο, μόνο δοτικός, μονο εκμεταλλευτης κτλ. Όλα υπάρχουν μέσα μας, αφου εχουμε όλα τα συναισθηματα που γεννουν ανάλογες συμπεριφορές. Το θέμα είναι να εντοπίσεις τους ανθρωπους που σε εμπνέουν να βγαλεις τον καλύτετο εαυτό σου και να τον εξελήξεις. Είτε μιλάμε για έρωτα, είτς για φιλία,είτε για συνεργασία, για οτιδήποτε.


Eπειδή είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω πια αποδείξεις, θέλω να μου δείξει αν είναι καλός ή κακός και αυτό θα φανεί και στην πορεία. Η αλήθεια πάντα φαίνεται στον άνθρωπο. Ναι το ότι έχω απογοητευθεί γενικότερα είναι γεγονώς, όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλο τον κόσμο του χαρακτηρίζω μαλάκες και κωλόπαιδα (μόνο εάν αξίζουν αυτό το χαρακτηρισμό, μέσα από τις πράξεις τους). Ούτε πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι καλοί. Το συμφέρον κοιτάνε οι περισσότεροι. Φερ' ειπείν στην δήθεν παρέα που είχα τους έδινα σημειώσεις για τα μαθήματα και καθόμουν και τους βοηθούσα 1 το βράδυ, μπας και περάσουν κανένα μάθημα. Και ποιό είναι το ευχαριστώ τους; Να κάθονται από πίσω μου και να με βρίζουν με τα χειρότερα λόγια. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει ανθρώπους που να με εμπνέουν και όσοι με εμπνέουν δεν ζουν πια (Σωκράτης, Πλάτωνας, Αριστοτέλης, Μακιαβέλι).

----------


## DL010117a

> Επίσης δεν φταίει πάντα το ότι επιλέξαμε εναν "λάθος" ανθρωπο. Είναι και θέμα τύχης. Κανεις δε θέλει να ζορίζεται και να χάνει χρόνο και να τον χρησημοποιούν ή να τον εξαπατούν. Απλ ίσως κάποιες φορές νοιώθουμε τόσο έντονη την αναγκη να συναναστραφουμε ειτε ερωτικά,είτε φιλικά κοκ που δεν μας νοιάζει ο αλλος, παραβλέπουμε ελλαττώματα οφθαλμοφανή επειδή φοβομαστε τη μοναξια και κάπου εκει αρχίζουν οι εκπτώσεις με τα καταστροφικά τους αποτελέσματα.


Επιλογή είναι, όχι τύχη. Τίποτα δεν γίνεται στην τύχη. Η τύχη πιστεύω δημιουργήθηκε για να βγάλει τον εαυτό του ο άνθρωπος, από τα λάθη του. Λέμε ας πούμε δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ, αλλά η κακή μου τύχη. *Όχι, εσύ ευθύνεσαι.*

----------


## DL010117a

> Ακριβως οταμ φοβασαι την μοναξια. Γιατι ομως αυτη η μοναξια σου προκαλει τοση ανασφαλεια ?


Κυρίως γιατί η μοναξιά είναι άλλοτε σωτήρια και άλλοτε κουραστική και εμένα προσωπικά με έχει κουράσει...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σίγουρα με επηρέασαν αρνητικά, αλλά κατάλαβα συνάμα πως έχουν δίκιο. Κανείς δεν θέλει δίπλα του ένα βαρετό τύπο, που να μιλάει για έννοιες και πράγματα που οι περισσότεροι είτε δεν τα ξέρουν, είτε πολύ απλά δεν τους ενδιαφέρει, δεν τον θέλουν είναι βαρετός για φίλος, πόσο μάλλον για σχέση. Αυτές οι λίγες εμπειρίες με κοπέλες, αυτό το παραπάνω μου έδειξαν, δεν μου το είπαν γιατί σε όσες έπεσα δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρες με εμένα, αλλά μου το έδειξαν. Γι'αυτό και τα ψέματα, ένα ψέμα μου είχε πει κάποια όταν της είπα να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας σε ένα καφέ, ήταν ότι δεν βγαίνει από το σπίτι WHAAAT???, και όπως κατάλαβες ούτε η ίδια δεν το πίστευε αυτό, αλλά ήταν μια πρόφαση να με αποφύγει, όπως αποφεύγεις ένα κολωνάκι στο δρόμο, βέβαια και τα ψέματα έχουν και ένα τέλος, όπως όταν την είδα έξω με έναν τύπο από την σχολή, δεν με πείραξε, το περίμενα, αλλά με πείραξε η κοροϊδία. Και αυτό από μια κοπέλα χαμηλών τόνων που ήταν και κλειστός χαρακτήρας. Αλλά όλα ξεκίνησαν, από αυτή που με κορόϊδεψε στο λύκειο. Και η τρίτη ήταν και αυτή πάλι χαμηλών τόνων, αλλά θέλει τον 35αρι μάλλον. Η πρώτη του λυκείου, δεν την ξαναείδα ποτέ, αλλά αυτές τις δύο στην σχολή τις βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά και κρατάνε το ίδιο κακό, ξινό, ηλίθιο υφάκι. Ναι, δεν χαίρομαι και δεν χάρηκα την μέχρι τώρα ζωή μου και το θέμα είναι ότι οι ηλικίες του λυκείου, έφυγαν και δεν ξαναγυρνάνε. Αυτό με εκνευρίζει και με στεναχωρεί, γιατί ναι έκανα λάθη, τα αναγνώρισα και τους ζητούσα συγνώμη και τι με αυτό; Αυτοί περνάνε και συνεχίζουν να περνάνε καλά, χωρίς τύψεις που σε έναν του στέρησαν τα εφηβικά του χρόνια.


Γεια σου εν οιδα, δεν καταφερα να σου απαντησω χτες, καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.
Σε αυτο το μηνυμα σου δειχνεις ολα οσα σε πειραξανε στα αληθεια και σε ωθησανε στο να γεμισεις το μυαλο σου με ενα σωρο γενικευσεις και θεωριες για να τα διαχειριστεις. Αλλα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αμα καταλαβεις πως ηταν πολυ πολυ πολυ ΛΙΓΕΣ αυτες σου οι εμπειριες για να βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα που εβγαλες και μαλιστα ανουσιες. Αμα ησουν για χρονια σε καμια σχεση και γινοταν καμια στραβη να καταλαβαινα την εντονη σου απογοητευση σε σημειο να απορριπτεις την ιδεα του ερωτα και να λες πως ολος ο κοσμος ειναι μαλακες. Αλλα εσενα δεν σε ηθελαν δυο χλαμουτσες. 
Νεες και αυτες, θελαν αλλα πραγματα, δεν ηξεραν πως να τα διαχειριζονται αυτα, τι να κανουμε, δεν σε θελανε. 
Αυτο *δεν* σημαινει ομως σε καμια περιπτωση πως *οποιες κοπελες εχουν καποια κοινα χαρακτηριστικα με αυτες τις πρωτες τυχουσες, οπως πχ την νιοτη η την απειρια η την εμπειρια η δε ξερω, δε σε θελουν η θα σε πληγωναν/απερριπταν*. 

Επισης που το ξερεις πως ο λογος οτι σου ειπε ψεμματα η αλλη ειναι επειδη θες να μιλας για εννοιες και ιδεες και αρα εισαι βαρετος και οχι το οτι απλα δεν της αρεσε η φατσα σου; Γουστα ειναι αυτα μπορει να μη της αρεσε η φατσα σου απλα, ε θα αρεσει σε καποια αλλη. Τι να κανουμε. 
Το οτι πιστευεις πως δεν σε θελουν για παρεα οι συνομιληκοι σου επειδη παραεισαι σοφιστικε και τους πεφτει βαρυ η τους φαινεται βαρετο μηπως ειναι εκλογικευση δικη σου; Μπορει να διαισθανονται αυτη την ανωτεριλα και την επικριση που βγαζεις απεναντι τους, οτι αισθανεσαι πιο εξυπνος και καλος και με πιο βαθιες και ουσιαστικες αναζητησεις ξερω γω. Εδω εγω το διακρινω μεσα απο μια οθονη. Εσυ θα ηθελες για παρεα καποιον που πιστευει οτι ειναι καλυτερος απο εσενα και που νιωθει οτι για να κανει παρεα μαζι σου πρεπει να προσπαθησει να ειναι πιο "χαζος;" To dumb it down? Φυσικα και δεν θα ηθελες.
Τωρα δεν λεω οτι το κανεις αυτο απο κακια, καθολου, το πιστευω οτι εισαι μια χαρα ατομο. Απλα εχεις λιγο διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα και προτιμησεις που σε εμποδιζουν να συσχετιστεις ανετα με συνομιληκους σου και εφοσον συμβαινει αυτο και θα [B]ηθελες[/B να συσχετιστεις με συνομηλικους σου οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι,] δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν για να ερμηνευσεις το οτι αυτη η λαχταρα σου δεν ικανοποιειται: ειτε εισαι εσυ ανεπαρκης, ειτε παραεισαι σκεφτομενος τυπος για τα μικρα τους μυαλουδακια... Και διαισθανομαι πως ισχυουν και τα δυο για εσενα....
Αν ειχες τον τροπο να κανεις ολα αυτα για τα οποια μιλας απαξιωτικα, ποσο σιγουρος εισαι οτι δεν θα σου αρεζαν; Επισης εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να μην χρειαζεται οι βαθυτερες πνευματικες και φιλοσοφικες αναζητησεις σου να ερχονται σε συγκρουση με την τυπικη νεανικη ζωη; Και οτι απλα ειναι θεμα να μαθεις να διακρινεις ποτε ειναι η καταλληλη ωρα και στιγμη για αυτα και ποτε οχι; Βαρετα δεν ειναι αυτα οχι...το να ειναι το οποιοδηποτε πραγμα ομως το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο σκεφτεται και μιλαει καποιος ναι ειναι βαρετο...οχι μη ενδιαφερον, απλα κουραστικο. Και φυσικα και δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση να ευχαριστησεις κανεναν αλλον...αλλα εχεις υποχρεωση απεναντι στον εαυτο σου να ανοιξεις λιγο τους οριζοντες σου...

----------


## DL010117a

> Γεια σου εν οιδα, δεν καταφερα να σου απαντησω χτες, καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.
> Σε αυτο το μηνυμα σου δειχνεις ολα οσα σε πειραξανε στα αληθεια και σε ωθησανε στο να γεμισεις το μυαλο σου με ενα σωρο γενικευσεις και θεωριες για να τα διαχειριστεις. Αλλα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αμα καταλαβεις πως ηταν πολυ πολυ πολυ ΛΙΓΕΣ αυτες σου οι εμπειριες για να βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα που εβγαλες και μαλιστα ανουσιες. Αμα ησουν για χρονια σε καμια σχεση και γινοταν καμια στραβη να καταλαβαινα την εντονη σου απογοητευση σε σημειο να απορριπτεις την ιδεα του ερωτα και να λες πως ολος ο κοσμος ειναι μαλακες. Αλλα εσενα δεν σε ηθελαν δυο χλαμουτσες. 
> Νεες και αυτες, θελαν αλλα πραγματα, δεν ηξεραν πως να τα διαχειριζονται αυτα, τι να κανουμε, δεν σε θελανε. 
> Αυτο *δεν* σημαινει ομως σε καμια περιπτωση πως *οποιες κοπελες εχουν καποια κοινα χαρακτηριστικα με αυτες τις πρωτες τυχουσες, οπως πχ την νιοτη η την απειρια η την εμπειρια η δε ξερω, δε σε θελουν η θα σε πληγωναν/απερριπταν*. 
> 
> Επισης που το ξερεις πως ο λογος οτι σου ειπε ψεμματα η αλλη ειναι επειδη θες να μιλας για εννοιες και ιδεες και αρα εισαι βαρετος και οχι το οτι απλα δεν της αρεσε η φατσα σου; Γουστα ειναι αυτα μπορει να μη της αρεσε η φατσα σου απλα, ε θα αρεσει σε καποια αλλη. Τι να κανουμε. 
> Το οτι πιστευεις πως δεν σε θελουν για παρεα οι συνομιληκοι σου επειδη παραεισαι σοφιστικε και τους πεφτει βαρυ η τους φαινεται βαρετο μηπως ειναι εκλογικευση δικη σου; Μπορει να διαισθανονται αυτη την ανωτεριλα και την επικριση που βγαζεις απεναντι τους, οτι αισθανεσαι πιο εξυπνος και καλος και με πιο βαθιες και ουσιαστικες αναζητησεις ξερω γω. Εδω εγω το διακρινω μεσα απο μια οθονη. Εσυ θα ηθελες για παρεα καποιον που πιστευει οτι ειναι καλυτερος απο εσενα και που νιωθει οτι για να κανει παρεα μαζι σου πρεπει να προσπαθησει να ειναι πιο "χαζος;" To dumb it down? Φυσικα και δεν θα ηθελες.
> Τωρα δεν λεω οτι το κανεις αυτο απο κακια, καθολου, το πιστευω οτι εισαι μια χαρα ατομο. Απλα εχεις λιγο διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα και προτιμησεις που σε εμποδιζουν να συσχετιστεις ανετα με συνομιληκους σου και εφοσον συμβαινει αυτο και θα [B]ηθελες[/B να συσχετιστεις με συνομηλικους σου οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι,] δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν για να ερμηνευσεις το οτι αυτη η λαχταρα σου δεν ικανοποιειται: ειτε εισαι εσυ ανεπαρκης, ειτε παραεισαι σκεφτομενος τυπος για τα μικρα τους μυαλουδακια... Και διαισθανομαι πως ισχυουν και τα δυο για εσενα....
> Αν ειχες τον τροπο να κανεις ολα αυτα για τα οποια μιλας απαξιωτικα, ποσο σιγουρος εισαι οτι δεν θα σου αρεζαν; Επισης εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να μην χρειαζεται οι βαθυτερες πνευματικες και φιλοσοφικες αναζητησεις σου να ερχονται σε συγκρουση με την τυπικη νεανικη ζωη; Και οτι απλα ειναι θεμα να μαθεις να διακρινεις ποτε ειναι η καταλληλη ωρα και στιγμη για αυτα και ποτε οχι; Βαρετα δεν ειναι αυτα οχι...το να ειναι το οποιοδηποτε πραγμα ομως το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο σκεφτεται και μιλαει καποιος ναι ειναι βαρετο...οχι μη ενδιαφερον, απλα κουραστικο. Και φυσικα και δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση να ευχαριστησεις κανεναν αλλον...αλλα εχεις υποχρεωση απεναντι στον εαυτο σου να ανοιξεις λιγο τους οριζοντες σου...


Έχεις δίκιο στα περισσότερα, όμως αν ήσουν στην ηλικία των 19, ίσως να συμφωνούσες μαζί μου. Βαριέται ο κόσμος να σκεφτεί, δεν το λέω απαξιωτικά, αλλά όταν έχεις την τεχνολογία πχ, γιατί να ανοίξεις βιβλίο; Κάπως έτσι είναι η κατάσταση. Ναι οι εμπειρίες μου είναι λίγες, αλλά έχω μάθει μέσα από την μοναξιά να παρατηρώ καλύτερα τους ανθρώπους και να ακούω καλύτερα, μιλώντας λίγο. Είμαι δίκαιος με όλους, θέλω όλοι να είναι δίκαιοι μαζί μου, ας πούμε επειδή μιλάω με ένα παιδί και αυτό το παιδί κάνει παρέα με εμένα, σαν παρέα δηλαδή, δεν κάλεσαν σε ένα πάρτι τους, το παιδί που μιλάω γιατί μιλάει με εμένα, άρα πάλι εγώ είμαι το πρόβλημά τους και αυτό το παραδέχτηκαν οι ίδιοι. Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, θα συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας το βράδυ. Καλό σου απόγευμα :)

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Έχεις δίκιο στα περισσότερα, όμως αν ήσουν στην ηλικία των 19, ίσως να συμφωνούσες μαζί μου. Βαριέται ο κόσμος να σκεφτεί, δεν το λέω απαξιωτικά, αλλά όταν έχεις την τεχνολογία πχ, γιατί να ανοίξεις βιβλίο; Κάπως έτσι είναι η κατάσταση. Ναι οι εμπειρίες μου είναι λίγες, αλλά έχω μάθει μέσα από την μοναξιά να παρατηρώ καλύτερα τους ανθρώπους και να ακούω καλύτερα, μιλώντας λίγο. Είμαι δίκαιος με όλους, θέλω όλοι να είναι δίκαιοι μαζί μου, ας πούμε επειδή μιλάω με ένα παιδί και αυτό το παιδί κάνει παρέα με εμένα, σαν παρέα δηλαδή, δεν κάλεσαν σε ένα πάρτι τους, το παιδί που μιλάω γιατί μιλάει με εμένα, άρα πάλι εγώ είμαι το πρόβλημά τους και αυτό το παραδέχτηκαν οι ίδιοι. Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, θα συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας το βράδυ. Καλό σου απόγευμα :)


Λες να μην υπηρξα 19 ρε συ; Και δεν περασαν δα και 50 χρονια, 5-6 χρονακια περασαν...
και σε καταλαβαινω. Ειχα κι εγω παρομοιες δυσκολιες και παρομοια πεισματα (λιγο νωριτερα απο εσενα) ωσπου με ενα δυο μπατσες της τυχης και αρκετες αλλαγες που γινονται με φυσιολογικο τροπο σε αυτες τις ηλικιες ηρθα στα συγκαλα μου...καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα για τι πραγμα μιλας. 
Και σε πιστευω οτι κανεις αυτα που γραφεις, αλλα μηπως αντι να παρατηρουσες τους ανθρωπους να τους γνωριζες καλυτερα;
Ειναι δυσκολο να μαθεις να το κανεις αμα δεν σου ερχεται με φυσικο τροπο, κι εγω ακομα δυσκολευομαι αρκετα. Αλλα αμα ριξεις εσυ μεσα σου, - οχι απεναντι σε οποιονδηποτε αλλον- καθε αμυνα με την οποια προστατευτεις τον εαυτο σου, και οντως πραγματικα πιστεψεις οτι "εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα" νομιζω θα νιωσεις λιιιιγο καλυτερα. Αυτη η φραση δεν αναφερεται στην συγχυση που αισθανεσαι, στο μπερδεμα...ουτε στην αεναη αναζητηση της γνωσης απαραιτητα...δες το και ως κατι που θα σε βοηθουσε να μην κρινεις τοσο ευκολα, να καταννοεις τους αλλους ως ατελεις ανθρωπους και να εισαι οκ με αυτο, οτι που ξερεις τι εννοουν, τι νιωθουν, τι θελουν, τι εχουν να προσφερουν...μηπως παρεξηγεις τους αλλους με την ιδια ευκολια που παρεξηγεισαι εσυ ο ιδιος απο τους αλλους; Προφανεστατα δεν γινεται να ειναι κανεις μεσα στο κεφαλι και τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα κανενος. Οπως τωρα σου τα λεω αυτα και νιωθεις οτι ισως καπου αδικεισαι, οτι "που ξερεις τι νιωθω και τι σκεφτομαι, δε με ξερεις, καλα τα λες σχετικααα αλλα δε καταλαβαινεις ακριβως" ετσι μπορει να νιωθει και η καθε χλαμουτσιτσα κοπελα που σου λεει ψεμματα για να σε αποφυγει. Σταματα να θελεις να μπεις στο μυαλο των αλλων, παντα καπου θα τους αδικησεις εστω λιγουλακι...οποτε αντι να ερμηνευεις τα κινητρα και τα θελω και την κοσκοθεωρια των αλλων κρινοντας απο τις επιλογες τους και κολλωντας τους μια ταμπελιτσα μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ακολουθουσες την τακτικη "εχω μια σχετικη εντυπωση για αυτο το ατομο αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω, μηπως καλυτερα να τον/την ρωτησω τι ισχυει η να τον/την αφησω να το εκφρασει πρωτα"? 
Πχ δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι μπορει να σκεφεται η να αισθανεται η καθε κοπελιτσα επειδη ανηκει στην "νεολαια" που" ειναι ρηχη και χαζη και και και"...ξερεις, απο εξω σε καποιον τριτο φαινεσαι κι εσυ να ταιριαζεις τελεια σε αυτο το συνολο, στη ταμπελιτσα του νεολαιου που δε ξερει τη τυφλα του ουτε τι θελει και ψαχνεται...αλλα δεν νιωθεις οτι αδικεισαι απο αυτην; 
Ε για αυτο τον λογο προσπαθησε να πιστεψεις οτι δεν εχεις ολες τις απαντησεις για το τι ειναι, τι θελουν και τι μπορουν οι αλλοι.

----------


## Macgyver

Ο ερως ειναι ασθενεια , που ολοι θελουμε να παθουμε/κολλησουμε , αυτο ειναι το παραδοξο του ...... .......................

----------


## kutchunie

> Επιλογή είναι, όχι τύχη. Τίποτα δεν γίνεται στην τύχη. Η τύχη πιστεύω δημιουργήθηκε για να βγάλει τον εαυτό του ο άνθρωπος, από τα λάθη του. Λέμε ας πούμε δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ, αλλά η κακή μου τύχη. *Όχι, εσύ ευθύνεσαι.*


Όχι, διαφωνώ πως είναι πάντα θέμα επιλογής. Κάποιες φορές είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης οι συναναστροφές. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη τύχη με την εννοια του προδιαγεγραμμένου, ότι δηλαδή μια ανώτερη δύναμη καθόρισε την παρέα σου ή το οτιδήποτε. Χρησιμοποιώ την λέξη τύχη ως το τυχαίο γεγονός διάφορων ενδεχομένων. 

θα μπορούσες να αποκλείσεις το ενδεχομενο της τυχαιότητας, αν όλοι οι άνθρωποι είχαν manual με προδιαγραφές και οδηγίες χρήσης, αλλά δυστυχώς, κάτι τέτοιο δε συμβαίνει.

Είναι τυχαία γεγονότα οι συναναστροφές και οι έρωτες, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι ξεκινούν. Από εκεί και πέρα, τα τυχαία γεγονόταν μπορεί να γίνουν επιλογές, υπο προϋποθέσεις. Από την άλλη, καρπούζι πας να διαλέξεις, το εξετάζεις προσεκτικά, το χτυπάς, κοιτάς το χώμα του, το κοτσάνι να είναι φρέσκο, το αγοράζεις και όταν πας στο σπίτι και το κόβεις σου βγαίνει αγουρίθρα. Πως να΄είσαι σιγουρος για έναν ανθρωπο;;

Επίσης, κατά την άποψή μου είναι πολύ σωστο να αναλογίζεται κάποιος τα λάθος πράγματα που έχουν συμβεί στη ζωή του, να αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη για το μερίδιο ευθύνης που του αναλογεί, να το κάνει γνώση και να συνεχίζει. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι λίγο υπερβολικό να ψάχνεις φταίχτες σε καταστάσεις, που πιθανότατα να μην έφταιγε και κανείς, όπως να λήξει ένας έρωτας ας πούμε. Είναι άσχημο να βιώνεις την λήξη ενός 'ερωτά, ή μιας ανθρώπινης σχέσης, γενικότερα. Αλλά και αυτό μέσα στη ζωή είναι, είναι και το άσχημο μέσα στη ζωή και το καλύτερο που έχει κάποιος να κάνει είναι να προχωρήσει στη ζωή του, γιατί πάντα θα συμβαίνουν πράγματα, όμορφα, άσχημα, αδιάφορα και το πιο χαλαρωτικό από όλα αυτά, είναι πως δε μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε ή να διαμορφώσουμε ή να καθορίσουμε ή να προεξοφλήσουμε οτιδήποτε εμπεριέχει αστάθμητους παράγοντες, που στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι η συμπεριφορά των άλλων ανθρώπων.

----------


## kutchunie

> Έχεις δίκιο στα περισσότερα, όμως αν ήσουν στην ηλικία των 19, ίσως να συμφωνούσες μαζί μου. Βαριέται ο κόσμος να σκεφτεί, δεν το λέω απαξιωτικά, αλλά όταν έχεις την τεχνολογία πχ, γιατί να ανοίξεις βιβλίο; Κάπως έτσι είναι η κατάσταση. Ναι οι εμπειρίες μου είναι λίγες, αλλά έχω μάθει μέσα από την μοναξιά να παρατηρώ καλύτερα τους ανθρώπους και να ακούω καλύτερα, μιλώντας λίγο. *Είμαι δίκαιος με όλους, θέλω όλοι να είναι δίκαιοι μαζί μου, ας πούμε επειδή μιλάω με ένα παιδί και αυτό το παιδί κάνει παρέα με εμένα, σαν παρέα δηλαδή, δεν κάλεσαν σε ένα πάρτι τους, το παιδί που μιλάω γιατί μιλάει με εμένα, άρα πάλι εγώ είμαι το πρόβλημά τους και αυτό το παραδέχτηκαν οι ίδιοι.* Επειδή δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, θα συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα μας το βράδυ. Καλό σου απόγευμα :)


Δεν μπορείς να είσαι δίκαιος με όλους. Και αυτό, γιατί η δικαιοσύνη που ασκεί ο καθένας μας, είναι κάτι που στηρίζεται σε κάτι εντελώς προσωπικό που λέγετε προσωπική ηθική. Δεν εννοώ βέβαια τους νόμους του κράτους και το πόσο πιστά τους τηρούμε. Αυτό που λες πως δεν κάλεσαν σε κάποιο πάρτι τον φίλο σου, επειδή σου μιλά, είναι κι αυτό δίκαιο κατά την κρίση αυτού που σκέφτηκε να το κάνει. Κι αυτός βάσει της προσωπικής του ηθικής, επραξε το πιο δίκαιο, ως επι το πλείστον. Δεν δικαιολογώ ούτε παίρνω το μέρος κανενός. 
Όταν όμως νοιώθεις πως είσαι θύμα κάποιας συμπεριφοράς που σε αδικεί, να ξέρεις πως μόνο από τον εαυτό σου μπορεί να περιμένεις να κερδίσει αυτό το δίκιο. Είτε κουβεντιάζεις με τον άλλο και αντιμετωπίζεις τη δική του αλήθεια κι αυτός την δική σου, είτε προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου με το να απέχεις. Επιλογή είναι :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αρκετοι μου εχουν πει οτι ειμαι τυχερος αλλα μαλον επειδη δε πιστευω αυτη τη λεξη για αυτο και αυτη με κυνηγα συνεχως 

και γω *συμφωνω* σε αυτο επιλογη ειναι οχι τυχη ειναι θεμα ποσο αναισθητος θα καταφερεις να εισαι και παρα οτι τρως ισως χυλοπιτες εσυ συνεχιζεις το βιολι σου σα να μη τρεχει τιποτα

----------


## DL010117a

> Γεια σου εν οιδα, δεν καταφερα να σου απαντησω χτες, καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.
> Σε αυτο το μηνυμα σου δειχνεις ολα οσα σε πειραξανε στα αληθεια και σε ωθησανε στο να γεμισεις το μυαλο σου με ενα σωρο γενικευσεις και θεωριες για να τα διαχειριστεις. Αλλα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα αμα καταλαβεις πως ηταν πολυ πολυ πολυ ΛΙΓΕΣ αυτες σου οι εμπειριες για να βγαλεις τα συμπερασματα που εβγαλες και μαλιστα ανουσιες. Αμα ησουν για χρονια σε καμια σχεση και γινοταν καμια στραβη να καταλαβαινα την εντονη σου απογοητευση σε σημειο να απορριπτεις την ιδεα του ερωτα και να λες πως ολος ο κοσμος ειναι μαλακες. Αλλα εσενα δεν σε ηθελαν δυο χλαμουτσες. 
> Νεες και αυτες, θελαν αλλα πραγματα, δεν ηξεραν πως να τα διαχειριζονται αυτα, τι να κανουμε, δεν σε θελανε. 
> Αυτο *δεν* σημαινει ομως σε καμια περιπτωση πως *οποιες κοπελες εχουν καποια κοινα χαρακτηριστικα με αυτες τις πρωτες τυχουσες, οπως πχ την νιοτη η την απειρια η την εμπειρια η δε ξερω, δε σε θελουν η θα σε πληγωναν/απερριπταν*. 
> 
> Επισης που το ξερεις πως ο λογος οτι σου ειπε ψεμματα η αλλη ειναι επειδη θες να μιλας για εννοιες και ιδεες και αρα εισαι βαρετος και οχι το οτι απλα δεν της αρεσε η φατσα σου; Γουστα ειναι αυτα μπορει να μη της αρεσε η φατσα σου απλα, ε θα αρεσει σε καποια αλλη. Τι να κανουμε. 
> Το οτι πιστευεις πως δεν σε θελουν για παρεα οι συνομιληκοι σου επειδη παραεισαι σοφιστικε και τους πεφτει βαρυ η τους φαινεται βαρετο μηπως ειναι εκλογικευση δικη σου; Μπορει να διαισθανονται αυτη την ανωτεριλα και την επικριση που βγαζεις απεναντι τους, οτι αισθανεσαι πιο εξυπνος και καλος και με πιο βαθιες και ουσιαστικες αναζητησεις ξερω γω. Εδω εγω το διακρινω μεσα απο μια οθονη. Εσυ θα ηθελες για παρεα καποιον που πιστευει οτι ειναι καλυτερος απο εσενα και που νιωθει οτι για να κανει παρεα μαζι σου πρεπει να προσπαθησει να ειναι πιο "χαζος;" To dumb it down? Φυσικα και δεν θα ηθελες.
> Τωρα δεν λεω οτι το κανεις αυτο απο κακια, καθολου, το πιστευω οτι εισαι μια χαρα ατομο. Απλα εχεις λιγο διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα και προτιμησεις που σε εμποδιζουν να συσχετιστεις ανετα με συνομιληκους σου και εφοσον συμβαινει αυτο και θα [B]ηθελες[/B να συσχετιστεις με συνομηλικους σου οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι,] δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν για να ερμηνευσεις το οτι αυτη η λαχταρα σου δεν ικανοποιειται: ειτε εισαι εσυ ανεπαρκης, ειτε παραεισαι σκεφτομενος τυπος για τα μικρα τους μυαλουδακια... Και διαισθανομαι πως ισχυουν και τα δυο για εσενα....
> Αν ειχες τον τροπο να κανεις ολα αυτα για τα οποια μιλας απαξιωτικα, ποσο σιγουρος εισαι οτι δεν θα σου αρεζαν; Επισης εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να μην χρειαζεται οι βαθυτερες πνευματικες και φιλοσοφικες αναζητησεις σου να ερχονται σε συγκρουση με την τυπικη νεανικη ζωη; Και οτι απλα ειναι θεμα να μαθεις να διακρινεις ποτε ειναι η καταλληλη ωρα και στιγμη για αυτα και ποτε οχι; Βαρετα δεν ειναι αυτα οχι...το να ειναι το οποιοδηποτε πραγμα ομως το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο σκεφτεται και μιλαει καποιος ναι ειναι βαρετο...οχι μη ενδιαφερον, απλα κουραστικο. Και φυσικα και δεν εχεις καμια υποχρεωση να ευχαριστησεις κανεναν αλλον...αλλα εχεις υποχρεωση απεναντι στον εαυτο σου να ανοιξεις λιγο τους οριζοντες σου...


Δεν είπα ότι ο λόγος που δεν με ήθελαν εκείνες ήταν επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για άλλα πράγματα από αυτά της ηλικίας μου. Αυτό το είπα για τις παρέες, όχι για τις σχέσεις. Κοίτα αν δεν είσαι μέσα στα στάνταρ της κοινωνίας, μετά σε απωθούν. Έτσι είναι δυστυχώς. Ξέρεις πως κρίνει η δική μου ηλικία; Σύμφωνα με τα ζώδια (μπορεί να σου φαίνεται ηλίθιο και είναι ηλίθιο, αλλά είναι κριτήριο αυτό), με το εάν έχεις όμορφο σώμα, όχι απαραίτητα γυμνασμένο αλλά όμορφο, να έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο με καλές αναλογίες, το ύψος παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, ευτυχώς αυτό το έχω επειδή είμαι ψιλός, αλλά πρέπει να δεις τι λένε οι αντρές που δεν έχουν μεγάλο ύψος, να δεις τι λένε, που τους απορρίπτουν λόγο ύψους και τους λένε οι κοπέλες ότι τους απορρίπτουν λόγο ύψους, αυτό για εμένα λέγεται ρατσισμός. Να μην είσαι χοντρός φυσικά, ποιός θα ήθελε έναν χοντρό δίπλα του; Κανείς, όλοι είμαστε υπέρ των χοντρών, αλλά σε μια δεδομένη στιγμή, το γυμνασμένο σώμα υπερτερεί. Και γενικότερα και άλλα πολλά. Όσον αφορά για το θέμα του χαρακτήρα και της προσωπικότητας, θα δει η κοπέλα πως κινείται ο άντρας, τι φίλους έχει. Είναι βασικά για μία κοπέλα να γνωρίσει τους φίλους του αγοριού της. Το ξέρω αυτό, επειδή ήθελε να με παρουσιάσει ένας γνωστός μου στην κοπέλα του, επειδή ήθελε να γνωρίσει τους φίλους του. Έτσι πήγαμε σε ένα εστιατόριο (κυριλέ) όπως θα το έλεγε άλλος, αλλά ήμουν σε κάποια στιγμή f*ck my life, επειδή πολύ απλά, όταν βγαίνεις έξω και είναι ένα ζευγάρι, πρέπει και ο φίλος να έχει μια συνοδό, όχι απαραίτητα να είναι κοπέλα του, αλλά μια συνοδό και αυτοί πιανόντουσαν χεράκι χεράκι ή αγκαζέ και εγώ δίπλα στο τύπο. Καλά πέρασα φυσικά, αν και το κλίμα στην αρχή ήταν "βαρύ", αλλά έχω την τάση να ανοίγω κουβέντα και να κάνω το κλίμα πιο "ήπιο" από πριν, οπότε περάσαμε πολύ ωραία. Ο καθένας ζει την νεανική του ζωή, ανάλογα με τον χαρακτήρα του. Πολλά παιδιά είναι σαν εμένα κλειστά, που έχουν βαθύτερες αναζητήσεις. Άλλα έχουν παρέα όμως, επειδή αλλιωθήκαν στο διάβα των φιλιών και έτσι οι αρχικές τους αναζητήσεις πήγανε περίπατο, θα ξαναπιάσουν φυσικά τις φιλοσοφικές τους αναζητήσεις, στα 50-60 τους. Άλλοι είναι σαν εμένα κλειστοί με πνευματικές αναζητήσεις ή οχι, αλλά δεν έχουν παρέα, ούτε κοπέλα φυσικά. Αυτοί είναι η χειρότερη φάρα ανθρώπων. Σε δεδομένη στιγμή θα σε μαχαιρώσουν πισώπλατα επειδή στερήθηκαν αυτά που έχουν οι άλλοι, βγάζουν και κακία, με πολλούς από αυτούς έχω τσακωθεί, γιατί αν και εγώ είμαι έτσι, οι δικές μου φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις, δεν είναι εις βάρος των άλλων, ούτε πως θα τους καταστρέψω, αν και μου την έχουν κάνει αρκετοί άνθρωποι εδώ και 8 χρόνια. Κοίτα ναι, μου αρέσουν αυτά, όχι πως σε μια παρέα ανθρώπων δεν θα συζητήσω και άλλα πράγματα, απλά εμένα αυτά δεν με εκφράζουν. Εδώ ήθελα να πάμε σε ένα μπαράκι, επειδή μου άρεσε και δεν είχα ξαναπάει, τους παρακαλούσα επί 1-2 μήνες γι'αυτό κοίτα να δει φάση τώρα, όταν χωρίστικαν ευτυχώς οι δρόμοι μας, πήγαν εκείνοι σε αυτό το μπαράκι και φυσικά χωρίς εμένα γιατί τότε είχαμε τσακωθεί, όλα αυτά πριν 5 μήνες. Άρα κατάλαβες για τι κατάσταση μιλάμε.

----------


## DL010117a

> Λες να μην υπηρξα 19 ρε συ; Και δεν περασαν δα και 50 χρονια, 5-6 χρονακια περασαν...
> και σε καταλαβαινω. Ειχα κι εγω παρομοιες δυσκολιες και παρομοια πεισματα (λιγο νωριτερα απο εσενα) ωσπου με ενα δυο μπατσες της τυχης και αρκετες αλλαγες που γινονται με φυσιολογικο τροπο σε αυτες τις ηλικιες ηρθα στα συγκαλα μου...καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα για τι πραγμα μιλας. 
> Και σε πιστευω οτι κανεις αυτα που γραφεις, αλλα μηπως αντι να παρατηρουσες τους ανθρωπους να τους γνωριζες καλυτερα;
> Ειναι δυσκολο να μαθεις να το κανεις αμα δεν σου ερχεται με φυσικο τροπο, κι εγω ακομα δυσκολευομαι αρκετα. Αλλα αμα ριξεις εσυ μεσα σου, - οχι απεναντι σε οποιονδηποτε αλλον- καθε αμυνα με την οποια προστατευτεις τον εαυτο σου, και οντως πραγματικα πιστεψεις οτι "εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα" νομιζω θα νιωσεις λιιιιγο καλυτερα. Αυτη η φραση δεν αναφερεται στην συγχυση που αισθανεσαι, στο μπερδεμα...ουτε στην αεναη αναζητηση της γνωσης απαραιτητα...δες το και ως κατι που θα σε βοηθουσε να μην κρινεις τοσο ευκολα, να καταννοεις τους αλλους ως ατελεις ανθρωπους και να εισαι οκ με αυτο, οτι που ξερεις τι εννοουν, τι νιωθουν, τι θελουν, τι εχουν να προσφερουν...μηπως παρεξηγεις τους αλλους με την ιδια ευκολια που παρεξηγεισαι εσυ ο ιδιος απο τους αλλους; Προφανεστατα δεν γινεται να ειναι κανεις μεσα στο κεφαλι και τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα κανενος. Οπως τωρα σου τα λεω αυτα και νιωθεις οτι ισως καπου αδικεισαι, οτι "που ξερεις τι νιωθω και τι σκεφτομαι, δε με ξερεις, καλα τα λες σχετικααα αλλα δε καταλαβαινεις ακριβως" ετσι μπορει να νιωθει και η καθε χλαμουτσιτσα κοπελα που σου λεει ψεμματα για να σε αποφυγει. Σταματα να θελεις να μπεις στο μυαλο των αλλων, παντα καπου θα τους αδικησεις εστω λιγουλακι...οποτε αντι να ερμηνευεις τα κινητρα και τα θελω και την κοσκοθεωρια των αλλων κρινοντας απο τις επιλογες τους και κολλωντας τους μια ταμπελιτσα μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να ακολουθουσες την τακτικη "εχω μια σχετικη εντυπωση για αυτο το ατομο αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω, μηπως καλυτερα να τον/την ρωτησω τι ισχυει η να τον/την αφησω να το εκφρασει πρωτα"? 
> Πχ δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι μπορει να σκεφεται η να αισθανεται η καθε κοπελιτσα επειδη ανηκει στην "νεολαια" που" ειναι ρηχη και χαζη και και και"...ξερεις, απο εξω σε καποιον τριτο φαινεσαι κι εσυ να ταιριαζεις τελεια σε αυτο το συνολο, στη ταμπελιτσα του νεολαιου που δε ξερει τη τυφλα του ουτε τι θελει και ψαχνεται...αλλα δεν νιωθεις οτι αδικεισαι απο αυτην; 
> Ε για αυτο τον λογο προσπαθησε να πιστεψεις οτι δεν εχεις ολες τις απαντησεις για το τι ειναι, τι θελουν και τι μπορουν οι αλλοι.


Το πρόβλημα σε αυτό που εύστοχα περιγράφεις, είναι πως πάντα είχα τους άλλους ως τέλειους και έτσι τους κρίνω, με βάση την τελειότητα. Αυτό μου πέρασαν στο σχολείο και ο μοναδικός μη τέλειος, ήμουν εγώ. Εγώ θεωρούσα πως είμαι το πρόβλημα και αυτή ήταν μια πρόχειρη εξήγηση ενός παιδιού γυμνασίου, όταν περνούσαν οι άλλοι καλά και εγώ όχι. Άρα λέω τότε, αυτοί είναι οι καλοί και εγώ δεν είμαι, γι'αυτό και δεν με προτιμούν είτε για παρέα, είτε για σχέση. Ηλίθιο το ξέρω, αλλά έτσι το σκεφτόμουν τότε. Η κριτική που βγάζω, σε άλλους ή η κακή συμπεριφορά που βγάζω άθελά μου ή τα άσχημα λόγια που βγάζω, όπως έκανα εδώ σε ένα άλλο θέμα, με την κοπέλα Β που ξεγυμνώθηκε, είναι οι συμπεριφορές άλλων απέναντί μου. Έτσι όπως κάνω τώρα, έτσι με αντιμετώπιζαν κάποτε τα παιδιά. Με έκριναν και με κατηγορούσαν και άθελά μου, ασυναίσθητα μου βγαίνει το ίδιο, έτσι κατέντησα απόλυτος, που μέσα από όλα αυτά αυτό βγαίνει, η απολυτότητα, που πολλοί μου το έχουν πει αυτό που με ξέρουν από κοντά, αλλά μου το λέτε και εσείς που δεν με γνωρίζετε παρά μόνο μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο και το ξέρω και εγώ πως είναι μεγάλο μειονέκτημα αυτό, αλλά μου βγαίνει. Όσον αφορά για την φράση του Σωκράτη, έπρεπε να διαβάσεις την σωκρατική ειρωνία και αυτή η φράση συγκαταλέγεται στην σωκρατική ειρωνία, εννοώντας το αντίθετο. Αυτό φαίνεται και μέσα από την διαλεκτική ή την μαιευτική μέθοδο που χρησιμοποιεί ο Σωκράτης, που θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι γνωρίζουμε την αλήθεια, αλλά θα προσθέσω εγώ, την αλήθεια του Σωκράτη όχι την δική μας, γιατί είχε την ικανότητα ο Σωκράτης να ακούει από εσένα τις αλήθειες που ήθελε εκείνος να ακούσει από εσένα. Ωραίος τύπος, σίγουρα θα έκανα παρέα με έναν τέτοιο τύπο, αλλά έχει πεθάνει κάτι αιώνες τώρα. Σίγουρα το έχω σκεφτεί και αυτό, τι σκέφτονται οι άλλοι για εμένα, εκεί που έχω καταλήξει είναι ότι με θεωρούν κομπλεξικό (μερικοί μου το έχουν πει και αυτό), απόλυτο, συναισθηματικά ασταθής και καμιά φορά κακό. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ πως βγάζω κακία σε καμία περίπτωση, ίσα ίσα που είμαι άνθρωπος που θα βοηθήσω ακόμη και τον εχθρό μου. Τα άλλα ισχύουν πράγματι.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν μπορείς να είσαι δίκαιος με όλους. Και αυτό, γιατί η δικαιοσύνη που ασκεί ο καθένας μας, είναι κάτι που στηρίζεται σε κάτι εντελώς προσωπικό που λέγετε προσωπική ηθική. Δεν εννοώ βέβαια τους νόμους του κράτους και το πόσο πιστά τους τηρούμε. Αυτό που λες πως δεν κάλεσαν σε κάποιο πάρτι τον φίλο σου, επειδή σου μιλά, είναι κι αυτό δίκαιο κατά την κρίση αυτού που σκέφτηκε να το κάνει. Κι αυτός βάσει της προσωπικής του ηθικής, επραξε το πιο δίκαιο, ως επι το πλείστον. Δεν δικαιολογώ ούτε παίρνω το μέρος κανενός. 
> Όταν όμως νοιώθεις πως είσαι θύμα κάποιας συμπεριφοράς που σε αδικεί, να ξέρεις πως μόνο από τον εαυτό σου μπορεί να περιμένεις να κερδίσει αυτό το δίκιο. Είτε κουβεντιάζεις με τον άλλο και αντιμετωπίζεις τη δική του αλήθεια κι αυτός την δική σου, είτε προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου με το να απέχεις. Επιλογή είναι :)


Ναι αλλά το δίκαιο, είναι μια αόριστη έννοια, γι'αυτό και έχουμε καταλήξει ως πλειοψηφία πάντα, έχουμε καταλήξει ότι "Δίκαιο είναι το σε κάθε περίπτωση ορθό". Αυτός είναι ο ορισμός του δίκαιου που θα τον βρεις σε αρκετά βιβλία, τέτοιου περιεχομένου. Το ορθό όμως είναι αυτό που πηγαίνει σύμφωνα με την πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων. Η πλειοψηφία λοιπόν θα έκρινε ότι αυτή η πράξη του 35αρι να μην πάρει στο πάρτι, ένα φίλο ή γνωστό μου επειδή μου μιλάει, δείχνει για τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους μια λανθασμένη πράξη και μια κακία. Άρα το δικαίο σε αυτή την περίπτωση, είναι απέναντί του.

----------


## DL010117a

> αρκετοι μου εχουν πει οτι ειμαι τυχερος αλλα μαλον επειδη δε πιστευω αυτη τη λεξη για αυτο και αυτη με κυνηγα συνεχως 
> 
> και γω *συμφωνω* σε αυτο επιλογη ειναι οχι τυχη ειναι θεμα ποσο αναισθητος θα καταφερεις να εισαι και παρα οτι τρως ισως χυλοπιτες εσυ συνεχιζεις το βιολι σου σα να μη τρεχει τιποτα


Έτσι είναι, ακριβώς. Επιλογές δικές μας είναι, όχι τύχη.

----------


## elisabet

> Το πρόβλημα σε αυτό που εύστοχα περιγράφεις, είναι πως πάντα είχα τους άλλους ως τέλειους και έτσι τους κρίνω, με βάση την τελειότητα. Αυτό μου πέρασαν στο σχολείο και ο μοναδικός μη τέλειος, ήμουν εγώ. Εγώ θεωρούσα πως είμαι το πρόβλημα και αυτή ήταν μια πρόχειρη εξήγηση ενός παιδιού γυμνασίου, όταν περνούσαν οι άλλοι καλά και εγώ όχι. Άρα λέω τότε, αυτοί είναι οι καλοί και εγώ δεν είμαι, γι'αυτό και δεν με προτιμούν είτε για παρέα, είτε για σχέση. Ηλίθιο το ξέρω, αλλά έτσι το σκεφτόμουν τότε. *Η κριτική που βγάζω, σε άλλους ή η κακή συμπεριφορά που βγάζω άθελά μου ή τα άσχημα λόγια που βγάζω, όπως έκανα εδώ σε ένα άλλο θέμα, με την κοπέλα Β που ξεγυμνώθηκε, είναι οι συμπεριφορές άλλων απέναντί μου. Έτσι όπως κάνω τώρα, έτσι με αντιμετώπιζαν κάποτε τα παιδιά. Με έκριναν και με κατηγορούσαν και άθελά μου, ασυναίσθητα μου βγαίνει το ίδιο, έτσι κατέντησα απόλυτος, που μέσα από όλα αυτά αυτό βγαίνει, η απολυτότητα, που πολλοί μου το έχουν πει αυτό που με ξέρουν από κοντά, αλλά μου το λέτε και εσείς που δεν με γνωρίζετε παρά μόνο μέσα από τον γραπτό λόγο* και το ξέρω και εγώ πως είναι μεγάλο μειονέκτημα αυτό, αλλά μου βγαίνει. Όσον αφορά για την φράση του Σωκράτη, έπρεπε να διαβάσεις την σωκρατική ειρωνία και αυτή η φράση συγκαταλέγεται στην σωκρατική ειρωνία, εννοώντας το αντίθετο. Αυτό φαίνεται και μέσα από την διαλεκτική ή την μαιευτική μέθοδο που χρησιμοποιεί ο Σωκράτης, που θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι γνωρίζουμε την αλήθεια, αλλά θα προσθέσω εγώ, την αλήθεια του Σωκράτη όχι την δική μας, γιατί είχε την ικανότητα ο Σωκράτης να ακούει από εσένα τις αλήθειες που ήθελε εκείνος να ακούσει από εσένα. Ωραίος τύπος, σίγουρα θα έκανα παρέα με έναν τέτοιο τύπο, αλλά έχει πεθάνει κάτι αιώνες τώρα. Σίγουρα το έχω σκεφτεί και αυτό, τι σκέφτονται οι άλλοι για εμένα, εκεί που έχω καταλήξει είναι ότι με θεωρούν κομπλεξικό (μερικοί μου το έχουν πει και αυτό), απόλυτο, συναισθηματικά ασταθής και καμιά φορά κακό. Αλλά δεν θεωρώ πως βγάζω κακία σε καμία περίπτωση, ίσα ίσα που είμαι άνθρωπος που θα βοηθήσω ακόμη και τον εχθρό μου. Τα άλλα ισχύουν πράγματι.


Αυτό που λες είναι πασιφανές. Κανείς δεν σε περνάει για κακό εδώ, όλοι βλέπουμε αυτό που περιγράφεις. Οτι επειδή υποτίμησες πολύ τον εαυτό σου, τώρα σου βγαίνει απτην αντίθετη και γίνεσαι και επικριτικός και συντηρητικός και βγάζεις και κακία και φθόνο κάποιες φορές. Δεν στα λέω για να παρεξηγηθείς, σου λέω τι βλέπω από έναν νέο άνθρωπο που δεν τον ξέρω. Και επειδή δεν είμαι ούτε μάντης, ούτε καμιά ιδιοφυΐα, για να το βλέπω εγώ αυτό μέσα από μια οθόνη και μόνο, σίγουρα αυτό το βλέπουν και οι γύρω σου. Η προσπάθεια σου να απαξιώσεις καθετι διαφορετικό από σένα, να το παρουσιάσεις ως χαμηλού επιπέδου, υποδεεστερο κτλ δειχνει απλά έναν άνθρωπο που έχει πληγωθεί και έχει βρει αυτή την άμυνα για να προστατεύει τον εαυτό του. Το οτι το αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό,αν και όχι απόλυτα ακόμα νομίζω, είναι υπερ σου και είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να το πετάξεις από πάνω σου.

Αυτό είναι που σε κρατάει μακριά από τους άλλους γύρω σου και είσαι μόνος σου.

Δεν είσαι ούτε κατώτερος ούτε ανώτερος από κανεναν, είσαι απλά διαφορετικός όπως είμαστε όλοι. Έτυχαν κάποιοι άνθρωποι στην ζωή σου που σε υποτίμησαν και σε χλέυασαν για αυτή σου την διαφορετικότητα...σε όλους τυχαίνει!!! Η διαφορά είναι στο πως το αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας μας. Και όλοι φτιάχνουμε τέτοιες άμυνες σαν τις δικές σου κάποια στιγμή και ίσως ακόμα να έχουμε κάποιες, είναι αυτό που λένε όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού... αλλά εφόσον βλέπεις πως αυτό σου δημιουργεί τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου, αλλαξε το!!!

Ειναι κρίμα να είσαι 19 χρονών και να χάνεις τόσο σημαντικά και όμορφα κομματιά από την ζωή σου επειδή μόνος σου έχεις υψώσει ένα τεράστιο τοίχο γύρω σου κι έχεις μπει μέσα.

Είμαι σίγουρη οτι παρόλο που μόνος σου τα παραδέχτηκες λίγο πριν, τώρα που θα διαβάζεις αυτές τις γραμμές πάλι θα περνάς σε άμυνα και θα σκέφτεσαι να μου απαντήσεις "ναι μεν αλλα...". Σκέψου οτι αυτό είναι κόλπο του εαυτού σου για να παραμείνεις στην άμυνα, δεν χρειάζεται να μου απαντήσεις, μόνο να επεξεργαστείς για λίγο αυτά που σου λέω.

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτό που λες είναι πασιφανές. Κανείς δεν σε περνάει για κακό εδώ, όλοι βλέπουμε αυτό που περιγράφεις. Οτι επειδή υποτίμησες πολύ τον εαυτό σου, τώρα σου βγαίνει απτην αντίθετη και γίνεσαι και επικριτικός και συντηρητικός και βγάζεις και κακία και φθόνο κάποιες φορές. Δεν στα λέω για να παρεξηγηθείς, σου λέω τι βλέπω από έναν νέο άνθρωπο που δεν τον ξέρω. Και επειδή δεν είμαι ούτε μάντης, ούτε καμιά ιδιοφυΐα, για να το βλέπω εγώ αυτό μέσα από μια οθόνη και μόνο, σίγουρα αυτό το βλέπουν και οι γύρω σου. Η προσπάθεια σου να απαξιώσεις καθετι διαφορετικό από σένα, να το παρουσιάσεις ως χαμηλού επιπέδου, υποδεεστερο κτλ δειχνει απλά έναν άνθρωπο που έχει πληγωθεί και έχει βρει αυτή την άμυνα για να προστατεύει τον εαυτό του. Το οτι το αντιλαμβάνεσαι αυτό,αν και όχι απόλυτα ακόμα νομίζω, είναι υπερ σου και είναι το πρώτο βήμα για να το πετάξεις από πάνω σου.
> 
> Αυτό είναι που σε κρατάει μακριά από τους άλλους γύρω σου και είσαι μόνος σου.
> 
> Δεν είσαι ούτε κατώτερος ούτε ανώτερος από κανεναν, είσαι απλά διαφορετικός όπως είμαστε όλοι. Έτυχαν κάποιοι άνθρωποι στην ζωή σου που σε υποτίμησαν και σε χλέυασαν για αυτή σου την διαφορετικότητα...σε όλους τυχαίνει!!! Η διαφορά είναι στο πως το αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας μας. Και όλοι φτιάχνουμε τέτοιες άμυνες σαν τις δικές σου κάποια στιγμή και ίσως ακόμα να έχουμε κάποιες, είναι αυτό που λένε όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού... αλλά εφόσον βλέπεις πως αυτό σου δημιουργεί τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου, αλλαξε το!!!
> 
> Ειναι κρίμα να είσαι 19 χρονών και να χάνεις τόσο σημαντικά και όμορφα κομματιά από την ζωή σου επειδή μόνος σου έχεις υψώσει ένα τεράστιο τοίχο γύρω σου κι έχεις μπει μέσα.
> 
> Είμαι σίγουρη οτι παρόλο που μόνος σου τα παραδέχτηκες λίγο πριν, τώρα που θα διαβάζεις αυτές τις γραμμές πάλι θα περνάς σε άμυνα και θα σκέφτεσαι να μου απαντήσεις "ναι μεν αλλα...". Σκέψου οτι αυτό είναι κόλπο του εαυτού σου για να παραμείνεις στην άμυνα, δεν χρειάζεται να μου απαντήσεις, μόνο να επεξεργαστείς για λίγο αυτά που σου λέω.


Ναι μεν αλλά.... (πλάκα κάνω), έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που αναφέρεις, έτσι είναι, όμως αν σου έλεγα τι έχω περάσει, θα μου έλεγες ότι αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος διαφυγής. Άλλο το απλό πείραγμα και άλλο αυτά που έχω περάσει εγώ και δεν τα μεγαλοποιώ τα πράγματα αλλά έτσι είναι, μέχρι και από καθηγητές έχω φάει "κυνήγι" και με έριξαν στον βαθμό, από ανθρώπους 50-60 ετών, όχι μόνο από τα παιδιά, να γράφω 20 στο διαγώνισμα, να συμμετέχω πιο πολύ από όλους στην τάξη και στον έλεγχο να μου βάζει 16, αυτά στο γυμνάσιο! Να λένε στους γονείς μου, να μην με αφήσουν να πάω στην θεολογία! Να λένε στους γονείς μου, ότι δεν μου έδωσαν καλή ανατροφή επειδή λέω το πρωί την προσευχή και αυτά τα είπαν οι ΊΔΙΟΙ στους γονείς μου και σε πολλά ήμουν μπροστά, να μην με αφήνουν να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις και να ρωτάνε παιδιά που δεν σήκωσαν εκείνη την ώρα το χέρι για να πάρουν τον λόγο, να με έχουν για χαζό παιδί και γενικότερα οι περισσότεροι βαθμοί που έπερνα στον έλεγχο, δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με αυτά που έγραφα, χώρια που είχα πρόβλημα και με τα παιδιά, πολύ άσχημο πρόβλημα, αυτά στο λύκειο. Γενικότερα έχω πολύ κακές αναμνήσεις και ούτε θέλω να το σκέφτομαι, σαν τρίτη που βλέπεις τα πράγματα αντικειμενικότερα επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά βρήκα αυτόν τον τρόπο, για να μην ήμουν χάλια όπως ήμουν πριν. Στην πρώτη δημοτικού μου έκλεβαν τα πράγματά μου και μου έβαζαν ξύσματα μολυβιών μέσα στην τσάντα μου. Η δακάλα μια ηλίθια στην ψυχή και στο μυαλό, άργησε για 10 λεπτά και το ήξερα ότι είχε πρόβλημα αυτή με εμένα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω τον λόγο, μέχρι και οι γονείς μου το κατάλαβαν αυτό, φαντάσου πόσο το έδειχνε. Έτσι λοιπόν άργησε για 10 λεπτά και τα παιδιά σηκώθηκαν και έκαναν σαν ζώα (μιλάμε για πρώτη δημοτικού τώρα), πέταγαν καρέκλες, κασετίνες, χρώματα, ξύσματα, μια τάξη χάλια, εγώ ήμουν καθισμένο στην θέση μου, γιατί ποτέ δεν έκανα τέτοια πράγματα, πάντα ήμουν ο ήσυχος της τάξης, επειδή δεν ήταν στον χαρακτήρα μου να συμπεριφέρομαι ως ζώο. Έτσι λοιπόν έρχεται η δασκάλα και πιάνει τα παιδιά όλα όρθια εκτός από εμένα που περίμενα και όλα τα άλλα τα παιδιά κορίτσια, αγόρια, όρθια να πετάνε γόμες και μολύβια και μαρκαδόρους παντού. Ξέρεις ποιόν κατηγόρησε για όλα αυτά; Εμένα. Με πήγε στον διευθυντή με την κατηγορία, ότι εγώ ξεσήκωσα τους άλλους να το κάνουν και οι ίδιοι δεν θα το έκαναν ποτέ αυτό, αλλά εγώ τους είπα να το κάνουν και με κατηγόρησε επίσης ότι συμμετείχα και εγώ σε αυτό, ενώ με είδε ότι ήμουν ο μόνος καθισμένος. Αυτά είναι κάποιες στιγμές από το δημοτικό, το γυμνάσιο και στο λύκειο. Έτσι ο διευθυντής πήρε τηλέφωνο τους γονείς μου, ότι έκανα φασαρία και έριχνα αντικείμενα στην τάξη και μου έκανε παρατήρηση ο διευθυντής και η δασκάλα, μόνο εμένα. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο την κουβέντα κατάλαβες πάνω κάτω τι παίζει. Όλα αυτά μου έχουν αφήσει το στίγμα τους σε εμένα, αλλά και στην σχολή παρόμοια περνάω σε λιγότερο βαθμό όμως με τα παιδιά, γι'αυτό και έφυγα από την δήθεν παρέα, για να είμαι καλά εγώ. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι είμαι μόνος. Γενικότερα τα θυμήθηκα πάλι και δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο.

----------


## Remedy

περα απο το με ποιους δεντ αιριαξες και ποσο εχεις ταλαιπωρηθει, υπαρχουν καποιοι λιγοι εστω φιλοι που σ καταλαβαινουν και τους καταλαβαινεις και κανεις καλη παρεα?

----------


## Mara.Z

> . Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι είμαι μόνος. Γενικότερα τα θυμήθηκα πάλι και δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο.



Kαι εγω εχω ζησει παρομοια περιστατικα με αυτα που περιγραφεις, με μακακες δασκαλους, αδικιες, λασπη, πισωπλατα μαχαιρωματα...
σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θεωρω οτι διεκδικεις αυτο που νομιζεις οτι σου αρμοζει και αν ο αλλος δεν χαμπαριαζει, παιρνεις τα κουβαδακια σου και σε αλλη παραλια!
εχω αλλαξει σχολειο για αυτο το λογο. 
Και σκεψου οτι δεν ειχα ηρεμο σπιτικο περιβαλλον, ειχα μια ψυχωσικη μαμα, μονιμα αγχωμενη στο φουλ οποτε επρεπε να την ηρεμω και να την πειθω επιπλεον. Να εχω τη μανα να μου λεει γιατι ανοιξε ο γειτονας το παραθυρο, κατι θελει να πει....και απο την αλλη να ακουω τον καθε βλακα που ετυχε να γινει καθηγητης οτι παπαγαλιζω, και οτι πανω απο 15 δεν προκειται να γραψω....
so you are not alone,, you are not the only one! υπαρχουν και χειροτερα. 

τωρα αυτο που ηθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι εισαι παρα πολυ μικρος για να σκεφτεσαι μοιρολατρικα. Φοιτητης εισαι, εχεις απειρα πραγματα να κανεις, με Low budget. λιγο να ψαξεις, να διχτυωθεις, να κινηθεις, θα βρεις απιστευτα πραγματα. Απο erasmus, μεχρι εθελοντικη εργασια, γλωσσες, internship σε ευρωπαικα οργανα, μουσικη, αθληματα κλπ... Τσεκαρε μεταπτυχιακα!!
και φυσικα εχεις το ιντερνετ για αναζητηση ολων αυτων...

----------


## DL010117a

> Kαι εγω εχω ζησει παρομοια περιστατικα με αυτα που περιγραφεις, με μακακες δασκαλους, αδικιες, λασπη, πισωπλατα μαχαιρωματα...
> σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θεωρω οτι διεκδικεις αυτο που νομιζεις οτι σου αρμοζει και αν ο αλλος δεν χαμπαριαζει, παιρνεις τα κουβαδακια σου και σε αλλη παραλια!
> εχω αλλαξει σχολειο για αυτο το λογο. 
> Και σκεψου οτι δεν ειχα ηρεμο σπιτικο περιβαλλον, ειχα μια ψυχωσικη μαμα, μονιμα αγχωμενη στο φουλ οποτε επρεπε να την ηρεμω και να την πειθω επιπλεον. Να εχω τη μανα να μου λεει γιατι ανοιξε ο γειτονας το παραθυρο, κατι θελει να πει....και απο την αλλη να ακουω τον καθε βλακα που ετυχε να γινει καθηγητης οτι παπαγαλιζω, και οτι πανω απο 15 δεν προκειται να γραψω....
> so you are not alone,, you are not the only one! υπαρχουν και χειροτερα. 
> 
> τωρα αυτο που ηθελα να σου πω ειναι οτι εισαι παρα πολυ μικρος για να σκεφτεσαι μοιρολατρικα. Φοιτητης εισαι, εχεις απειρα πραγματα να κανεις, με Low budget. λιγο να ψαξεις, να διχτυωθεις, να κινηθεις, θα βρεις απιστευτα πραγματα. Απο erasmus, μεχρι εθελοντικη εργασια, γλωσσες, internship σε ευρωπαικα οργανα, μουσικη, αθληματα κλπ... Τσεκαρε μεταπτυχιακα!!
> και φυσικα εχεις το ιντερνετ για αναζητηση ολων αυτων...


Κοίτα ο στόχος μου είναι φυσικά το μεταπτυχιακό και ένα διδακτορικό, αλλά όχι εδώ Ελλάδα, αλλά αν γίνουν στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον να φύγω στο εξωτερικό. Όλα αυτά αποτελούν μια σκέψη, αύριο κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τι γίνεται. Από το δημοτικό έφυγα και πήγα σε άλλο σχολείο και στο λύκειο είχα την ευκαιρία να πάω σε ένα άλλο σχολείο ακόμα και οι γονείς μου, μου το έλεγαν αυτό. Εγώ πήρα την λανθασμένη απόφαση να κάτσω, γιατί ήταν μόνο ένας χρόνος. Για εθελοντική εργασία, δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, αναλαμβάνω αρκετές εργασίες με αποτέλεσμα να μου τρώνε αρκετό χρόνο. Μαθαίνω 2 γλώσσες μαζί για πτυχίο και θέλω να ξεκινήσω και μια τρίτη, γενικότερα μου αρέσουν οι γλώσσες και δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα στο να μαθαίνω 2 γλώσσες μαζι. Erasmus, το έχω στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού μου πράγματι, γιατί μου αρέσει το εξωτερικό. Μουσική είμαι καλός στο να την ακούω μόνο, δεν έχω έφεση στην μουσική. Αθλήματα και πάλι λόγο χρόνου δεν μπόρεσα, αλλά επειδή θα ξεκινήσω διατροφή από διατροφολόγο, θα μπορέσω να πάω και γυμναστήριο.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι μεν αλλά.... (πλάκα κάνω), έχεις δίκιο σε αυτά που αναφέρεις, έτσι είναι, όμως αν σου έλεγα τι έχω περάσει, θα μου έλεγες ότι αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος διαφυγής. Άλλο το απλό πείραγμα και άλλο αυτά που έχω περάσει εγώ και δεν τα μεγαλοποιώ τα πράγματα αλλά έτσι είναι, μέχρι και από καθηγητές έχω φάει "κυνήγι" και με έριξαν στον βαθμό, από ανθρώπους 50-60 ετών, όχι μόνο από τα παιδιά, να γράφω 20 στο διαγώνισμα, να συμμετέχω πιο πολύ από όλους στην τάξη και στον έλεγχο να μου βάζει 16, αυτά στο γυμνάσιο! Να λένε στους γονείς μου, να μην με αφήσουν να πάω στην θεολογία! Να λένε στους γονείς μου, ότι δεν μου έδωσαν καλή ανατροφή επειδή λέω το πρωί την προσευχή και αυτά τα είπαν οι ΊΔΙΟΙ στους γονείς μου και σε πολλά ήμουν μπροστά, να μην με αφήνουν να απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις και να ρωτάνε παιδιά που δεν σήκωσαν εκείνη την ώρα το χέρι για να πάρουν τον λόγο, να με έχουν για χαζό παιδί και γενικότερα οι περισσότεροι βαθμοί που έπερνα στον έλεγχο, δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με αυτά που έγραφα, χώρια που είχα πρόβλημα και με τα παιδιά, πολύ άσχημο πρόβλημα, αυτά στο λύκειο. Γενικότερα έχω πολύ κακές αναμνήσεις και ούτε θέλω να το σκέφτομαι, σαν τρίτη που βλέπεις τα πράγματα αντικειμενικότερα επειδή δεν με γνωρίζεις, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά βρήκα αυτόν τον τρόπο, για να μην ήμουν χάλια όπως ήμουν πριν. Στην πρώτη δημοτικού μου έκλεβαν τα πράγματά μου και μου έβαζαν ξύσματα μολυβιών μέσα στην τσάντα μου. Η δακάλα μια ηλίθια στην ψυχή και στο μυαλό, άργησε για 10 λεπτά και το ήξερα ότι είχε πρόβλημα αυτή με εμένα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω τον λόγο, μέχρι και οι γονείς μου το κατάλαβαν αυτό, φαντάσου πόσο το έδειχνε. Έτσι λοιπόν άργησε για 10 λεπτά και τα παιδιά σηκώθηκαν και έκαναν σαν ζώα (μιλάμε για πρώτη δημοτικού τώρα), πέταγαν καρέκλες, κασετίνες, χρώματα, ξύσματα, μια τάξη χάλια, εγώ ήμουν καθισμένο στην θέση μου, γιατί ποτέ δεν έκανα τέτοια πράγματα, πάντα ήμουν ο ήσυχος της τάξης, επειδή δεν ήταν στον χαρακτήρα μου να συμπεριφέρομαι ως ζώο. Έτσι λοιπόν έρχεται η δασκάλα και πιάνει τα παιδιά όλα όρθια εκτός από εμένα που περίμενα και όλα τα άλλα τα παιδιά κορίτσια, αγόρια, όρθια να πετάνε γόμες και μολύβια και μαρκαδόρους παντού. Ξέρεις ποιόν κατηγόρησε για όλα αυτά; Εμένα. Με πήγε στον διευθυντή με την κατηγορία, ότι εγώ ξεσήκωσα τους άλλους να το κάνουν και οι ίδιοι δεν θα το έκαναν ποτέ αυτό, αλλά εγώ τους είπα να το κάνουν και με κατηγόρησε επίσης ότι συμμετείχα και εγώ σε αυτό, ενώ με είδε ότι ήμουν ο μόνος καθισμένος. Αυτά είναι κάποιες στιγμές από το δημοτικό, το γυμνάσιο και στο λύκειο. Έτσι ο διευθυντής πήρε τηλέφωνο τους γονείς μου, ότι έκανα φασαρία και έριχνα αντικείμενα στην τάξη και μου έκανε παρατήρηση ο διευθυντής και η δασκάλα, μόνο εμένα. Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο την κουβέντα κατάλαβες πάνω κάτω τι παίζει. Όλα αυτά μου έχουν αφήσει το στίγμα τους σε εμένα, αλλά και στην σχολή παρόμοια περνάω σε λιγότερο βαθμό όμως με τα παιδιά, γι'αυτό και έφυγα από την δήθεν παρέα, για να είμαι καλά εγώ. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι είμαι μόνος. Γενικότερα τα θυμήθηκα πάλι και δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω άλλο.


Που τα αποδίδεις εσύ αυτα; εννοώ τους καθηγητές που σε αδικούσαν, την δασκάλα που είχε πρόβλημα με σένα ...πού τα αποδίδεις;
Συγγνώμη αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ κουφό μια δασκάλα να έχει πρόβλημα με ένα συγκεκριμένο παιδί, έτσι στο άσχετο. Να είναι προβληματική η ίδια και να έχει πρόβλημα με όλα τα παιδιά το καταλαβαίνω, έτυχα και γω σε τέτοιους όπως και όλοι λίγο πολύ φαντάζομαι, αλλά εσύ περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση που ήταν γενικευμένη. Γιατί πιστεύεις πως γινόταν αυτό;
Τι κατά την γνώμη σου έπαιξε ρόλο και καθόρισε την κοινωνικοποιήση ενός παιδιού και με τα άλλα παιδιά και με τους δασκάλους;
Επίσης δεν είχες ποτέ φίλους; Σε όλο αυτό το διαστημα της ζωης σου, δεν έτυχε ποτέ να κανεις παρεες που να νιώθεις καλά με αυτές; και με αυτή την παρέα που λες τι έγινε και μαλώσατε;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Δεν είπα ότι ο λόγος που δεν με ήθελαν εκείνες ήταν επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι για άλλα πράγματα από αυτά της ηλικίας μου. Αυτό το είπα για τις παρέες, όχι για τις σχέσεις. Κοίτα αν δεν είσαι μέσα στα στάνταρ της κοινωνίας, μετά σε απωθούν. Έτσι είναι δυστυχώς. Ξέρεις πως κρίνει η δική μου ηλικία; Σύμφωνα με τα ζώδια (μπορεί να σου φαίνεται ηλίθιο και είναι ηλίθιο, αλλά είναι κριτήριο αυτό), με το εάν έχεις όμορφο σώμα, όχι απαραίτητα γυμνασμένο αλλά όμορφο, να έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο με καλές αναλογίες, το ύψος παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, ευτυχώς αυτό το έχω επειδή είμαι ψιλός, αλλά* πρέπει να δεις τι λένε οι αντρές που δεν έχουν μεγάλο ύψος, να δεις τι λένε, που τους απορρίπτουν λόγο ύψους και τους λένε οι κοπέλες ότι τους απορρίπτουν λόγο ύψους, αυτό για εμένα λέγεται ρατσισμός.* Να μην είσαι χοντρός φυσικά, ποιός θα ήθελε έναν χοντρό δίπλα του; Κανείς, όλοι είμαστε υπέρ των χοντρών, αλλά σε μια δεδομένη στιγμή, το γυμνασμένο σώμα υπερτερεί. Και γενικότερα και άλλα πολλά. Όσον αφορά για το θέμα του χαρακτήρα και της προσωπικότητας, θα δει η κοπέλα πως κινείται ο άντρας, τι φίλους έχει. Είναι βασικά για μία κοπέλα να γνωρίσει τους φίλους του αγοριού της. Το ξέρω αυτό, επειδή ήθελε να με παρουσιάσει ένας γνωστός μου στην κοπέλα του, επειδή ήθελε να γνωρίσει τους φίλους του. Έτσι πήγαμε σε ένα εστιατόριο (κυριλέ) όπως θα το έλεγε άλλος, αλλά ήμουν σε κάποια στιγμή f*ck my life, επειδή πολύ απλά, όταν βγαίνεις έξω και είναι ένα ζευγάρι, πρέπει και ο φίλος να έχει μια συνοδό, όχι απαραίτητα να είναι κοπέλα του, αλλά μια συνοδό και αυτοί πιανόντουσαν χεράκι χεράκι ή αγκαζέ και εγώ δίπλα στο τύπο. Καλά πέρασα φυσικά, αν και το κλίμα στην αρχή ήταν "βαρύ", αλλά έχω την τάση να ανοίγω κουβέντα και να κάνω το κλίμα πιο "ήπιο" από πριν, οπότε περάσαμε πολύ ωραία. Ο καθένας ζει την νεανική του ζωή, ανάλογα με τον χαρακτήρα του. Πολλά παιδιά είναι σαν εμένα κλειστά, που έχουν βαθύτερες αναζητήσεις. Άλλα έχουν παρέα όμως, επειδή αλλιωθήκαν στο διάβα των φιλιών και έτσι οι αρχικές τους αναζητήσεις πήγανε περίπατο, θα ξαναπιάσουν φυσικά τις φιλοσοφικές τους αναζητήσεις, στα 50-60 τους. Άλλοι είναι σαν εμένα κλειστοί με πνευματικές αναζητήσεις ή οχι, αλλά δεν έχουν παρέα, ούτε κοπέλα φυσικά. Αυτοί είναι η χειρότερη φάρα ανθρώπων. Σε δεδομένη στιγμή θα σε μαχαιρώσουν πισώπλατα επειδή στερήθηκαν αυτά που έχουν οι άλλοι, βγάζουν και κακία, με πολλούς από αυτούς έχω τσακωθεί, γιατί αν και εγώ είμαι έτσι, οι δικές μου φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις, δεν είναι εις βάρος των άλλων, ούτε πως θα τους καταστρέψω, αν και μου την έχουν κάνει αρκετοί άνθρωποι εδώ και 8 χρόνια. Κοίτα ναι, μου αρέσουν αυτά, όχι πως σε μια παρέα ανθρώπων δεν θα συζητήσω και άλλα πράγματα, απλά εμένα αυτά δεν με εκφράζουν. Εδώ ήθελα να πάμε σε ένα μπαράκι, επειδή μου άρεσε και δεν είχα ξαναπάει, τους παρακαλούσα επί 1-2 μήνες γι'αυτό κοίτα να δει φάση τώρα, όταν χωρίστικαν ευτυχώς οι δρόμοι μας, πήγαν εκείνοι σε αυτό το μπαράκι και φυσικά χωρίς εμένα γιατί τότε είχαμε τσακωθεί, όλα αυτά πριν 5 μήνες. Άρα κατάλαβες για τι κατάσταση μιλάμε.


Για άλλη μια φορά το παιδί δικαιώνει τα λεγόμενά μου!
Ευτυχώς που έχω κάνει γυμναστική. Ήταν απαραίτητη τελικά...
Όταν περάσουν τα χρόνια συνηθίζεις τη μοναξιά σου και εξοικειώνεσαι μ' αυτή!
Το μόνο που σου μένει να κάνεις τώρα είναι, μόλις ακούσεις ένα ηλίθιο αστειάκι από κλαρινογαμπρούς και χάχες είς βάρος σου, να *τους πλακώνεις στο ξύλο* και εδώ τελειώνει........... Έπρεπε όταν μου είχε δοθεί η ευκαιρία να το είχα κάνει!
Πολύ θα ήθελα να έσπαγα στο ξύλο κάτι τέτοιους τύπους *και μάλιστα μπροστά στα μάτια της γκόμενάς τους*!
*Να τους σπάω στο ξύλο και μετά πάω και χαράζω το κωλοαυτοκίνητό τους*! Ααααχ και το φχαριστιέμαι!!!
Εκεί να δεις ταπείνωση και ξεφτίλα.....
Να τις τρως από ένα κοντό!
Και την ώρα εκείνη που θα φτύνουν αίμα από τα δόντια τους και με ρωτάνε -αγκομαχώντας- γιατί το κάνω αυτό, τους απαντώ: "διότι *μου κλέψατε τη ζωή μου ρε καθάρματα*................
Μου αρνηθήκατε το δικαίωμα στον έρωτα , εγώ λοιπόν σας αρνιέμαι το δικαίωμα στη ζωή! Θέλω να πονέσετε όσο πονέσετε και άλλους στην κωλοζωή που κάνατε! Θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή κι η δική μου ώρα και τότε, ουαί κι αλίμονό σας! Σας μισώ όλους! Και εσάς και την κωλοκοινωνία που σας ανέδειξε".....
Σκέφτομαι να αρχίσω πολεμικές τέχνες, κάποια στιγμή..........
Θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν ότι δε θα έπρεπε να θυμώνουν τόσο τους κοντούς, διότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να συμβούν τα παρακάτω: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RahwBiA9Spk

----------


## DL010117a

> Που τα αποδίδεις εσύ αυτα; εννοώ τους καθηγητές που σε αδικούσαν, την δασκάλα που είχε πρόβλημα με σένα ...πού τα αποδίδεις;
> Συγγνώμη αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ κουφό μια δασκάλα να έχει πρόβλημα με ένα συγκεκριμένο παιδί, έτσι στο άσχετο. Να είναι προβληματική η ίδια και να έχει πρόβλημα με όλα τα παιδιά το καταλαβαίνω, έτυχα και γω σε τέτοιους όπως και όλοι λίγο πολύ φαντάζομαι, αλλά εσύ περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση που ήταν γενικευμένη. Γιατί πιστεύεις πως γινόταν αυτό;
> Τι κατά την γνώμη σου έπαιξε ρόλο και καθόρισε την κοινωνικοποιήση ενός παιδιού και με τα άλλα παιδιά και με τους δασκάλους;
> Επίσης δεν είχες ποτέ φίλους; Σε όλο αυτό το διαστημα της ζωης σου, δεν έτυχε ποτέ να κανεις παρεες που να νιώθεις καλά με αυτές; και με αυτή την παρέα που λες τι έγινε και μαλώσατε;


Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθενός, ούτε το πως μεγάλωσε και πως ζει. Αυτό που είδα εγώ, είναι την χειρότερη συμπεριφορά της προσωπικότητάς τους, άσχετα αν το πιστεύεις ή όχι. Όχι δεν είχα ποτέ φίλους, από τότε που με θυμάμαι. Με αυτή την παρέα γίνονταν πολλά, ουσιαστικά ξεκίνησε ένας να κάνει την δική του κλίκα, κατηγορόντας εμένα στους άλλους της παρέας. Μετά ξεκίνησαν και οι άλλοι να με κατηγορούν, επειδή τους έβαζε αυτός και το αποκορύφωμα είναι να είμαι ουσιαστικά μέσα στην παρέα και να βγαίνουν μόνοι τους, χωρίς εμένα δηλαδή και παράλληλα να περνάνε καλά. Και τους βοηθούσα για τις εργασίες και τα μαθήματα για το πανεπιστήμιο μέσα στην εξεταστική, για να περάσουν το μάθημα με κανένα 5, μία η ώρα το βράδυ. Το πιστεύεις ότι ξενύχταγα γι'αυτούς και στο τέλος, είχαν κανονίσει να βγούνε και αποφασίσανε, να πάνε οπουδήποτε αρκεί να μην είμαι εγώ. Αυτό μου το μετέφεραν αλλά το άκουσα και εγώ ο ίδιος μπροστά μου, πριν μου το μεταφέρουν. Όπως κατάλαβες έφυγα από αυτή την παρέα και δεν τους μιλάω (ούτε καλημέρα) εδώ και 5 μήνες. Αυτοί βέβαια και αυτή την ώρα που μιλάμε συνεχίζουν να περνάνε καλά...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθενός, ούτε το πως μεγάλωσε και πως ζει. Αυτό που είδα εγώ, είναι την χειρότερη συμπεριφορά της προσωπικότητάς τους, άσχετα αν το πιστεύεις ή όχι. Όχι δεν είχα ποτέ φίλους, από τότε που με θυμάμαι. Με αυτή την παρέα γίνονταν πολλά, ουσιαστικά ξεκίνησε ένας να κάνει την δική του κλίκα, κατηγορόντας εμένα στους άλλους της παρέας. Μετά ξεκίνησαν και οι άλλοι να με κατηγορούν, επειδή τους έβαζε αυτός και το αποκορύφωμα είναι να είμαι ουσιαστικά μέσα στην παρέα και να βγαίνουν μόνοι τους, χωρίς εμένα δηλαδή και παράλληλα να περνάνε καλά. Και τους βοηθούσα για τις εργασίες και τα μαθήματα για το πανεπιστήμιο μέσα στην εξεταστική, για να περάσουν το μάθημα με κανένα 5, μία η ώρα το βράδυ. Το πιστεύεις ότι ξενύχταγα γι'αυτούς και στο τέλος, είχαν κανονίσει να βγούνε και αποφασίσανε, να πάνε οπουδήποτε αρκεί να μην είμαι εγώ. Αυτό μου το μετέφεραν αλλά το άκουσα και εγώ ο ίδιος μπροστά μου, πριν μου το μεταφέρουν. Όπως κατάλαβες έφυγα από αυτή την παρέα και δεν τους μιλάω (ούτε καλημέρα) εδώ και 5 μήνες. Αυτοί βέβαια και αυτή την ώρα που μιλάμε συνεχίζουν να περνάνε καλά...


Δεν λεω πως λες ψεματα, αγνωστοι ειμαστε εξαλλου ολοι εδω δεν εχουμε λογο να λέμε ψέματα, να καταλάβω προσπαθώ επειδή μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτό που είπες για την δασκάλα οτι είχε συγκεκριμένα με σένα μόνο πρόβλημα.

Με τις παρεές αυτά που λες συμβαίνουν, δεν είναι παράξενα, ούτε σπάνια. Κι εγώ όταν πήγαινα σχολείο με την παρέα μου τότε ξεκόψαμε γιατί είπα σε μια φίλη μου κάτι που είχα μάθει για έναν που την δούλευε και εκείνη αμφισβήτησε τις προθέσεις μου. Το θεώρησα προσβλητικό, θύμωσα και δεν της ξαναμίλησα κι έκανα άλλες παρεες. Μετά από κάποια χρόνια, το φερε έτσι που χρειάστηκε την βοήθεια μου, την έδωσα, μου ζήτησε και συγγνώμη για το φέρσιμο της τότε, αλλά κράτησα απόσταση γιατί ήξερα πως δεν ταιριάζουμε πια. Αυτά συμβαίνουν στις παρέες, οι άνθρωποι κάνουν λάθη, όχι απαραίτητα γιατί έχουν κάτι προσωπικό μαζί σου ή μαζί μου, αλλά απλά γιατί είναι άνθρωποι. Το προσπερνάμε και πάμε παρακάτω.

Εσύ γιατί αφήνεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που από οτι λες δεν ήταν και τόσο σημαντικοί για σένα, δεν ήταν φίλοι σου λες, απλά παρέα κάνατε , να καθορίζουν την στάση σου απέναντι σε όλα; Έτυχαν κάποιοι που σε αδίκησαν, οκ! σιγά το θέμα, κάθε μέρα θα βρισκονται τέτοιο, αυτό τι σημαίνει; Επίσης είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν περνούσε και σε αυτούς αυτό που περνάει εδώ και σε μας, ότι είσαι λιγάκι υπεροπτικός δηλαδή και τους υποτιμάς; Μήπως αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που σε κατηγορούσαν;

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν λεω πως λες ψεματα, αγνωστοι ειμαστε εξαλλου ολοι εδω δεν εχουμε λογο να λέμε ψέματα, να καταλάβω προσπαθώ επειδή μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτό που είπες για την δασκάλα οτι είχε συγκεκριμένα με σένα μόνο πρόβλημα.
> 
> Με τις παρεές αυτά που λες συμβαίνουν, δεν είναι παράξενα, ούτε σπάνια. Κι εγώ όταν πήγαινα σχολείο με την παρέα μου τότε ξεκόψαμε γιατί είπα σε μια φίλη μου κάτι που είχα μάθει για έναν που την δούλευε και εκείνη αμφισβήτησε τις προθέσεις μου. Το θεώρησα προσβλητικό, θύμωσα και δεν της ξαναμίλησα κι έκανα άλλες παρεες. Μετά από κάποια χρόνια, το φερε έτσι που χρειάστηκε την βοήθεια μου, την έδωσα, μου ζήτησε και συγγνώμη για το φέρσιμο της τότε, αλλά κράτησα απόσταση γιατί ήξερα πως δεν ταιριάζουμε πια. Αυτά συμβαίνουν στις παρέες, οι άνθρωποι κάνουν λάθη, όχι απαραίτητα γιατί έχουν κάτι προσωπικό μαζί σου ή μαζί μου, αλλά απλά γιατί είναι άνθρωποι. Το προσπερνάμε και πάμε παρακάτω.
> 
> Εσύ γιατί αφήνεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που από οτι λες δεν ήταν και τόσο σημαντικοί για σένα, δεν ήταν φίλοι σου λες, απλά παρέα κάνατε , να καθορίζουν την στάση σου απέναντι σε όλα; Έτυχαν κάποιοι που σε αδίκησαν, οκ! σιγά το θέμα, κάθε μέρα θα βρισκονται τέτοιο, αυτό τι σημαίνει; Επίσης είσαι σίγουρος οτι δεν περνούσε και σε αυτούς αυτό που περνάει εδώ και σε μας, ότι είσαι λιγάκι υπεροπτικός δηλαδή και τους υποτιμάς; Μήπως αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που σε κατηγορούσαν;


Το θέμα είναι, ότι η "παρέα" εξελίχθηκε σε δύο κλίκες οι μεν και οι δε, δεν με ήθελαν. Όταν προσφέρεις βοήθεια στον άλλον είτε λέγεται οικονομική, είτε βοήθεια για την σχολή κλπ, δεν συμπεριφέρεσαι έτσι. Με λένε κακό και αυτό κρατάνε ως βασική κατηγορία και εγώ τους απάντησα μέσω τρίτων, όταν μου τα μεταφέραν αυτά τα λόγια, ότι ένας κακός δεν θα ξενύχταγε 1 η ωρα το βράδυ για να περάσει ο άλλος την επόμενη το πρωί, ένα μάθημα και ρώτησα τότε ποιός από όλους εσάς θα το έκανε αυτό, για τον άλλον; Και είπανε κανένας. Άρα ένας κακός δεν θα το έκανε αυτό, ίσα ίσα χεσμένο θα τον είχε. Και σημειώσεις τους έδεινα που δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος και πολλά άλλα. Όλα αυτά δηλώνουν ένα κακό άτομο; ή επειδή δεν ήμουν με "σκυμένο" το κεφάλι και επειδή ήθελε να κάνει κουμάντο στην παρέα ένας 35αρις;

----------


## elisabet

> Το θέμα είναι, ότι η "παρέα" εξελίχθηκε σε δύο κλίκες οι μεν και οι δε, δεν με ήθελαν. Όταν προσφέρεις βοήθεια στον άλλον είτε λέγεται οικονομική, είτε βοήθεια για την σχολή κλπ, δεν συμπεριφέρεσαι έτσι. Με λένε κακό και αυτό κρατάνε ως βασική κατηγορία και εγώ τους απάντησα μέσω τρίτων, όταν μου τα μεταφέραν αυτά τα λόγια, ότι ένας κακός δεν θα ξενύχταγε 1 η ωρα το βράδυ για να περάσει ο άλλος την επόμενη το πρωί, ένα μάθημα και ρώτησα τότε ποιός από όλους εσάς θα το έκανε αυτό, για τον άλλον; Και είπανε κανένας. Άρα ένας κακός δεν θα το έκανε αυτό, ίσα ίσα χεσμένο θα τον είχε. Και σημειώσεις τους έδεινα που δεν ήμουν υποχρεωμένος και πολλά άλλα. Όλα αυτά δηλώνουν ένα κακό άτομο; ή επειδή δεν ήμουν με "σκυμένο" το κεφάλι και επειδή ήθελε να κάνει κουμάντο στην παρέα ένας 35αρις;


Είσαι γεμάτος με κουτάκια βρε εν οιδα! Τι σημαίνει καλός και κακός και αν είσαι καλός ή δεν είσαι;
ΌΛοι είμαστε και καλοί και κακοί. Εσύ δεν δέχεσαι δηλαδή οτι μερικές φορές σου βγαίνει κακία; Αφού το δέχτηκες πριν...
Και τι έγινε αν τους έδινες σημειώσεις; αυτό σημαίνει οτι είσαι καλός; Είσαι σίγουρος οτι τους έδινες σημειώσεις γιατί τους εκτιμούσες ως ανθρώπους και φίλους και τους αγαπούσες ή μήπως κι εσύ το έκανες προσπαθώντας να "εξαγοράσεις" την φιλία τους; Επειδή και συ τους είχες ανάγκη δηλαδη; Έτσι είναι οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις!!! Κι επειδή τους έδινες σημειώσεις ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να σε θέλουν για φίλο; Και το επιχείρημα που λες οτι ένας κακός δεν θα τους έδινε και θα τους είχε χεσμένους, όχι δεν ισχύει. Κάποιος που δεν θα τους είχε ανάγκη θα το έκανε αυτό αλλά εσύ τους είχες γιατί όπως λες ήταν η μόνη παρέα σου. Οπότε είναι λογικό να προσπαθούσες να "προσφέρεις" κάτι σε αυτή τη σχέση για να μη την χάσεις κι εσύ αυτό που μπορούσες να προσφέρεις ήταν οι σημειώσεις, η βοήθεια στο διάβασμα κτλ και καλά έκανες. Οι άλλοι όμως δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αρκούνται με αυτό που προσφέρεις. 

Στην τελευταία σου πρόταση δίνεις από μόνος σου πάντως την απάντηση για το πως το ερμηνεύεις όλο αυτό. Άρα αμέσως θεωρείς οτι δεν σε θέλανε γιατι "δεν είχες σκυμμένο κεφάλι", γιατί ήθελε κάποιος άλλος να "κανει κουμάντο στην παρέα". Νατο πάλι πως βάζεις μπροστά την άμυνα και δεν σε αφήνει να δεις καθαρά. Βάζεις αυτομάτως τον εαυτό σου πιο ψηλά, οτι εσύ "δεν έχεις σκυμμένο κεφάλι".

Βλέπεις και μόνος σου εν οιδα οτι η συμπεριφορά σου ακόμα και ανώνυμα μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ όπως εδώ προκαλεί εκνευρισμό.Δες τι έγινε στο άλλο θέμα του παιδιού.
Αν θες να συνεχίζεις να λες για το πόσο άσχημα σου φέρθηκαν στο παρελθόν όλοι ενώ εσύ ήσουν καλός και να θεωρείς οτι είσαι πάνω από όλα και απλά οι άλλοι είναι κακοί/χαζοί/χαμηλού επιπέδου κτλ, συνέχισε να το κάνεις αλλά την δική σου ζωή χαλάς! Την ξοδεύεις άσκοπα ενώ θα μπορούσες να χαίρεσαι.

----------


## Κύκνος

Συγγνώμη Γιάννη αλλά επειδή κάποιος έχει σύντροφο κι εσύ όχι δεν σημαίνει ότι σου έκλεψε τη ζωή και δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να τον βλάψεις...για να μην πω ότι είναι τρομαχτική η τόση βιαιότητα...

----------


## Remedy

> Συγγνώμη Γιάννη αλλά επειδή κάποιος έχει σύντροφο κι εσύ όχι δεν σημαίνει ότι σου έκλεψε τη ζωή και δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να τον βλάψεις...για να μην πω ότι είναι τρομαχτική η τόση βιαιότητα...


ελα ντε!
μη χειροτερα εδω μεσα πλεον.
καλα που ειμαστε αγνωστοι.
ελεος με ποιους καθομαστε και συνομιλουμε..

----------


## Κύκνος

> ελα ντε!
> μη χειροτερα εδω μεσα πλεον.
> καλα που ειμαστε αγνωστοι.
> ελεος με ποιους καθομαστε και συνομιλουμε..


Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς μαζί μου Remedy...

Όντως, έχουν υπάρξει κάποιες περιπτώσεις κατά καιρούς που με έχουν τρομάξει ενώ το σωστό θα ήταν να μπορούμε να νιώθουμε καλά κι ασφαλείς σ' αυτό το χώρο, εσύ τι λες σαν πιο θαρραλέο και ψύχραιμο μέλος;

----------


## elis

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι αυτοί που κάνουν ουσίες είναι κατά πολύ καλύτεροι από αυτούς που τα έχουν όλα

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Συγγνώμη Γιάννη αλλά επειδή κάποιος έχει σύντροφο κι εσύ όχι δεν σημαίνει ότι σου έκλεψε τη ζωή και δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να τον βλάψεις...για να μην πω ότι είναι τρομαχτική η τόση βιαιότητα...


Δεν έχεις ιδέα του τι θα πει βιαιότητα και μάλιστα ψυχολογική!

----------


## GiannisNik3

> ελα ντε!
> μη χειροτερα εδω μεσα πλεον.
> καλα που ειμαστε αγνωστοι.
> ελεος με ποιους καθομαστε και συνομιλουμε..


Να μας συγχωρείται Κοντέσσα μου που σας χαλάσαμε τη διάθεση!
Δεν παρεξηγούμαι με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά πια, διότι είμαι συνηθισμένος...
Δύσκολο πράγμα να βρεις το δίκιο σου και ενίοτε πρέπει να το διεκδικείς δυναμικά!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν έχεις ιδέα του τι θα πει βιαιότητα και μάλιστα ψυχολογική!


Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν σου φταίνε οι άλλοι άντρες, οι άγνωστοι σου, που δεν έχεις κοπέλα εκτός αν κάποιος την έπεσε στην κοπέλα σου και τα έφτιαξε μαζί της...εκεί να σε δικαιολογήσω...

Επίσης κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος στο ότι δεν ξέρω τι θα πει βιαιότητα, ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά και την απεχθάνομαι όπως κι όσους την ασκούν...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Ξέρω όμως ότι δεν σου φταίνε οι άλλοι άντρες, οι άγνωστοι σου, που δεν έχεις κοπέλα εκτός αν κάποιος την έπεσε στην κοπέλα σου και τα έφτιαξε μαζί της...εκεί να σε δικαιολογήσω...
> 
> Επίσης κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος στο ότι δεν ξέρω τι θα πει βιαιότητα, ξέρω πάρα πολύ καλά και την απεχθάνομαι όπως κι όσους την ασκούν...


Κι εγώ απεχθανόμουν τη βιαιότητα, στο Δημοτικό....
Και ακόμα την απεχθάνομαι, όσον αφορά τα ζώα και τους διάφορους μικροοργανισμούς.
Σιχαίνομαι το κυνήγι και τους ερασιτέχνες κυνηγούς, για παράδειγμα...
Αλλά, δυστυχώς, η "θητεία" μου με τους ανθρώπους κοντεύει να πείσει για το αντίθετο.... Ιδίως, για μερικούς τύπους που δυστυχώς ανήκουν στο ανθρώπινο γένος, θεωρώ ότι πότε πότε χρειάζονται να φάνε ένα μπερτάκι ξύλο για να καταλάβουν ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να νομίζουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι και οι "γαμάω" του σχολείου και της κοινωνίας -κατ' επέκταση-, μόνο και μόνο επειδή αυτή είναι σάπια και αναδεικνύει εύκολα τέτοια καθάρματα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουν υψηλό εισόδημα, όμορφο σώμα και στυλάτο αμάξι κι επειδή τους θέλουν κάποιες χαζογκόμενες............Είναι η ίδια αυτή παρέα που ανεβάζει στο fb φωτογραφίες με τους χάχες να ποζάρουν επιδεικνύοντας το νεκρό ζώο....
Σημειωτέον, ότι αυτοί που αντιπαθώ είναι όλοι άνθρωποι!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κι εγώ απεχθανόμουν τη βιαιότητα, στο Δημοτικό....
> Και ακόμα την απεχθάνομαι, όσον αφορά τα ζώα και τους διάφορους μικροοργανισμούς.
> Αλλά, δυστυχώς, η "θητεία" μου με τους ανθρώπους κοντεύει να πείσει για το αντίθετο.... Ιδίως, για μερικούς τύπους που δυστυχώς ανήκουν στο ανθρώπινο γένος, θεωρώ ότι πότε πότε χρειάζονται να φάνε ένα μπερτάκι ξύλο για να καταλάβουν ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να νομίζουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι και οι "γαμάω" του σχολείου και της κοινωνίας -κατ' επέκταση-, μόνο και μόνο επειδή αυτή είναι σάπια και αναδεικνύει εύκολα τέτοια καθάρματα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουν υψηλό εισόδημα, όμορφο σώμα και στυλάτο αμάξι κι επειδή τους θέλουν κάποιες χαζογκόμενες............
> Σημειωτέον, ότι αυτοί που αντιπαθώ είναι όλοι άνθρωποι!


Αν κάποιος δεν σου φερθεί άσχημα δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να του ρίξεις κανένα μπερτάκι ξύλο απλά και μόνο επειδή ζηλεύεις...
Από εκεί και πέρα κάνε ότι θέλεις, δεν θα πάω εγώ φυλακή...
Ας είχες τη μαγκιά να μπορείς να κερδίσεις κι εσύ μια γυναίκα, δεν θα πληρώσουν οι άλλοι την δική σου ανεπάρκεια...

----------


## elis

Θα σου βάλω ένα τραγούδι κι αν δεν καταλάβεις άρχισε τους μπαφουσ να ισιωσεισ μισό

----------


## elis

Αν νομίζεις ότι δε φάγαμε ξύλο μικροί αφιερωμένο σε όλη τη νεολαία 
https://youtu.be/hHv6r-8CCOo

----------


## DL010117a

> Να μας συγχωρείται Κοντέσσα μου που σας χαλάσαμε τη διάθεση!
> Δεν παρεξηγούμαι με αυτή τη συμπεριφορά πια, διότι είμαι συνηθισμένος...
> Δύσκολο πράγμα να βρεις το δίκιο σου και ενίοτε πρέπει να το διεκδικείς δυναμικά!


H Remedy ευτυχώς έδειξε σε εμένα το αληθινό και πραγματικό της πρόσωπο, όσοι το κατάλαβαν το κατάλαβαν και ξέρουν με τι άνθρωπο έχουν να κάνουν. Όσοι δεν το κατάλαβαν κάθονται και με κατηγορούν, από την στιγμή που μπήκε στην συζήτησή μας η Remedy σε ένα άλλο θέμα, όχι εδώ και άρχισε να με ειρωνεύεται με κακίες, επίσης άρχισε πρώτη να με κατηγορεί ειρωνικά για γραμματική ανεπάρκεια και βγήκαν άλλα μέλη και με κατηγόρησαν ότι εγώ το ξεκίνησα και την έλεγα εγώ, αμόρφωτη! Εντάξει αν θέλουν να λένε ψέματα και μεταξύ τους, από την στιγμή που υπάρχει γραπτό κείμενο, για να νιώθουν καλά με τον εαυτό τους, τι να πω; Ας κάτσουν να κοροϊδεύουν και τους εαυτούς τους. Το κείμενο υπάρχει και όποιος θέλει κρίνει.

----------


## DL010117a

> Είσαι γεμάτος με κουτάκια βρε εν οιδα! Τι σημαίνει καλός και κακός και αν είσαι καλός ή δεν είσαι;
> ΌΛοι είμαστε και καλοί και κακοί. Εσύ δεν δέχεσαι δηλαδή οτι μερικές φορές σου βγαίνει κακία; Αφού το δέχτηκες πριν...
> Και τι έγινε αν τους έδινες σημειώσεις; αυτό σημαίνει οτι είσαι καλός; Είσαι σίγουρος οτι τους έδινες σημειώσεις γιατί τους εκτιμούσες ως ανθρώπους και φίλους και τους αγαπούσες ή μήπως κι εσύ το έκανες προσπαθώντας να "εξαγοράσεις" την φιλία τους; Επειδή και συ τους είχες ανάγκη δηλαδη; Έτσι είναι οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις!!! Κι επειδή τους έδινες σημειώσεις ήταν υποχρεωμένοι να σε θέλουν για φίλο; Και το επιχείρημα που λες οτι ένας κακός δεν θα τους έδινε και θα τους είχε χεσμένους, όχι δεν ισχύει. Κάποιος που δεν θα τους είχε ανάγκη θα το έκανε αυτό αλλά εσύ τους είχες γιατί όπως λες ήταν η μόνη παρέα σου. Οπότε είναι λογικό να προσπαθούσες να "προσφέρεις" κάτι σε αυτή τη σχέση για να μη την χάσεις κι εσύ αυτό που μπορούσες να προσφέρεις ήταν οι σημειώσεις, η βοήθεια στο διάβασμα κτλ και καλά έκανες. Οι άλλοι όμως δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να αρκούνται με αυτό που προσφέρεις. 
> 
> Στην τελευταία σου πρόταση δίνεις από μόνος σου πάντως την απάντηση για το πως το ερμηνεύεις όλο αυτό. Άρα αμέσως θεωρείς οτι δεν σε θέλανε γιατι "δεν είχες σκυμμένο κεφάλι", γιατί ήθελε κάποιος άλλος να "κανει κουμάντο στην παρέα". Νατο πάλι πως βάζεις μπροστά την άμυνα και δεν σε αφήνει να δεις καθαρά. Βάζεις αυτομάτως τον εαυτό σου πιο ψηλά, οτι εσύ "δεν έχεις σκυμμένο κεφάλι".
> 
> Βλέπεις και μόνος σου εν οιδα οτι η συμπεριφορά σου ακόμα και ανώνυμα μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ όπως εδώ προκαλεί εκνευρισμό.Δες τι έγινε στο άλλο θέμα του παιδιού.
> Αν θες να συνεχίζεις να λες για το πόσο άσχημα σου φέρθηκαν στο παρελθόν όλοι ενώ εσύ ήσουν καλός και να θεωρείς οτι είσαι πάνω από όλα και απλά οι άλλοι είναι κακοί/χαζοί/χαμηλού επιπέδου κτλ, συνέχισε να το κάνεις αλλά την δική σου ζωή χαλάς! Την ξοδεύεις άσκοπα ενώ θα μπορούσες να χαίρεσαι.


Σε όλους δίνω και έδεινα σημειώσεις, οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις, ούτε ήθελα να "εξαγοράσω" την παρέα τους για να βγαίνω. Συμφέρον αυτοί είχαν από εμένα, όχι εγώ από αυτούς. Ναι ένας κακός, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κάτσει να τους δίνει σημειώσεις, ούτε να κάθετε 1 η ώρα να εξηγεί στον άλλον μέσω τηλεφώνου το μάθημα για να το περάσει, έτσι όπως έκανα εγώ σε αυτούς. Απλά δεν με εκτίμησαν από την αρχή ή με είχαν δεδομένο ή με ήθελαν μόνο για βοήθεια στα μαθήματα. Δεν βάζω μπροστά την άμυνα, έτσι ήταν και έτσι και έγινε ακόμα και τώρα που εξελίχθηκαν οι κλίκες από δύο "αρχηγούς". Και τα ζώα ακολουθούσαν από πίσω τους. Επίσης δεν σκύβω το κεφάλι έτσι είμαι. Εσύ αν θέλεις ή κάποιος άλλος να σκύβετε το κεφάλι, για να σας κάνουν παρέα δικαιωμά σας. Εγώ δεν το κάνω αυτό. Όσον αφορά για το άλλο θέμα. Μπήκε η Remedy και με έβριζε, όπως επίσης είπε ότι είμαι γραμματικά αμόρφωτος. Τα κείμενα υπάρχουν, το να λέτε ψέματα μεταξύ σας, είναι ανώφελο, αφού υπάρχουν τα κείμενα. Εδώ στο τέλος μου είπαν, ότι επειδή είναι παλαιό μέλος να κάνω "τουμπεκί" να της δείχνω σεβασμό, λες και είναι κάποια αλάνθαστης "γεραιάς" μορφής, μόνο να υποκλιθώ σε αυτήν δεν μου είπαν...

----------


## DL010117a

> Κι εγώ απεχθανόμουν τη βιαιότητα, στο Δημοτικό....
> Και ακόμα την απεχθάνομαι, όσον αφορά τα ζώα και τους διάφορους μικροοργανισμούς.
> Σιχαίνομαι το κυνήγι και τους ερασιτέχνες κυνηγούς, για παράδειγμα...
> Αλλά, δυστυχώς, η "θητεία" μου με τους ανθρώπους κοντεύει να πείσει για το αντίθετο.... Ιδίως, για μερικούς τύπους που δυστυχώς ανήκουν στο ανθρώπινο γένος, θεωρώ ότι πότε πότε χρειάζονται να φάνε ένα μπερτάκι ξύλο για να καταλάβουν ότι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να νομίζουν ότι είναι ανώτεροι και οι "γαμάω" του σχολείου και της κοινωνίας -κατ' επέκταση-, μόνο και μόνο επειδή αυτή είναι σάπια και αναδεικνύει εύκολα τέτοια καθάρματα, μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχουν υψηλό εισόδημα, όμορφο σώμα και στυλάτο αμάξι κι επειδή τους θέλουν κάποιες χαζογκόμενες............Είναι η ίδια αυτή παρέα που ανεβάζει στο fb φωτογραφίες με τους χάχες να ποζάρουν επιδεικνύοντας το νεκρό ζώο....
> Σημειωτέον, ότι αυτοί που αντιπαθώ είναι όλοι άνθρωποι!


Ισχύει αυτό στο τέλος με το fb, ειδικά εκνευρίζομαι όταν προκαλούν το λεγόμενο "μάτωμα" στο ζώο, που δεν είναι ακριβώς πεθαμένο, ζει αλλά πονάει, προκαλώντας του ένα βασανιστήριο κατά κάποιον τρόπο και να γελάνε σαν τα ζώα, οι κυνηγοί. Το μεγαλύτερο άλογο ζώο, είναι ο άνθρωπος.

----------


## elis

Έτσι θα κανεισ κ στη δουλειά σου αύριο μεθαύριο να το κοιτάξεις στρατό θα πας;

----------


## DL010117a

> Έτσι θα κανεισ κ στη δουλειά σου αύριο μεθαύριο να το κοιτάξεις στρατό θα πας;


Ποιό θα κάνω έτσι στην δουλεία μεθαύριο; Δεν το κατάλαβα γι'αυτό σε ρωτάω. Αν αναφέρεσαι σε έμενα για τον στρατό, μετά τις σπουδές, που δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια θα κρατήσουν, θα πάω.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Ισχύει αυτό στο τέλος με το fb, ειδικά εκνευρίζομαι όταν προκαλούν το λεγόμενο "μάτωμα" στο ζώο, που δεν είναι ακριβώς πεθαμένο, ζει αλλά πονάει, προκαλώντας του ένα βασανιστήριο κατά κάποιον τρόπο και να γελάνε σαν τα ζώα, οι κυνηγοί. Το μεγαλύτερο άλογο ζώο, είναι ο άνθρωπος.


Μία φίλη της πρώην μου τα είχε με έναν τέτοιο τύπο, που έκανε τον κυνηγό, και εκείνος της φερόταν απαίσια! Ακόμα και σε μια παρέα όταν ήτανε δεν έβγαινε ποτέ φωτογραφίες μαζί της, παρά μόνο με άλλες κοπέλες, τα είχε μαζί της και ταυτόχρονα πήγαινε και μ' άλλες, τη χτυπούσε..... Και ξέρεις γιατί εξακολουθούσε αυτή να κάθεται μαζί του τέσσερα χρόνια; Διότι *της άρεσε που χτυπούσε το χέρι του στο τραπέζι*! Αυτό τον έκανε άντρα στα μάτια της! Καταλαβαίνεις για τι παλαβομάρα μιλάμε τώρα ε;
Φίλε μου, οι σώφρονες νόες καταλαβαίνουν ποιοι είναι οι πραγματικά "κακοί" της υπόθεσης.
Μην έχεις παράπονο, δυστυχώς υπάρχει πολλή αδικία σε αυτή την κοινωνία.
Το άσπρο, αν θέλει η πλειοψηφία, μετονομάζεται σε μαύρο και το μαύρο αντίστοιχα σε άσπρο.
Οι επιφανειακοί ακούγοντας αυτές τις δηλώσεις βιάζονται να σε χαρακτηρίσουν "τέρας".
Αγνοώντας ταυτόχρονα για ποιο λόγο κάποιος μπορεί να φέρεται ή να μιλάει σκληρά, τη δεδομένη στιγμή!
Μα, όπως μου είπε κι ένα μέλος εδώ, "δε με νοιάζει η πάρτη σου", οπότε τι συζητάμε;
Προσπαθείς να βρεις το δίκιο σου; Μην περιμένεις....
Κι εγώ λέω όσα λέω, όχι γιατί έχω αυτή την ψευδαίσθηση, αλλά για να ξεσπάσω κάπου και με εντελώς "ακίνδυνο" τρόπο......

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Έτσι θα κανεισ κ στη δουλειά σου αύριο μεθαύριο να το κοιτάξεις στρατό θα πας;


Στρατό μία βδομάδα πήγα και δεν άντεξα παραπάνω...
Όλη η παράνοια εκεί μαζεμένη!
Όλα αυτά που γίνονται στο στρατό συμβολίζουν το πώς πραγματικά σε θέλει το κράτος!
Είναι η τελευταία του φανερή "πράξη" εναντίον σου και εναντίον της ελευθερίας της προσωπικότητάς σου.
Γι' αυτό σπούδασα, για να γλύφω τις μπότες του κάθε τυχάρπαστου και για να υπηρετώ μια πατρίδα κι ένα κράτος που φρόντισε να με βγάλει στην αχρησία, δίνοντάς μου μηδενικές ευκαιρίες προσωπικής εξέλιξης σε αυτό που πραγματικά μ' αρέσει... Δε σφάξανε!
Πήρα αναβολή και θα το πάω έτσι τώρα, αναβολή επί αναβολής! Κι έπειτα θα πάρω εκεί ένα απολυτήριο και τελειώνει το θέατρο.......

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ έχω πολλούς λόγους να φέρομαι άσχημα και μάλιστα έχω βαθειά τραύματα δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω τι σημαίνει ότι θα κάνω ότι μου καπνίσει;

----------


## DL010117a

> Φίλε μου, οι σώφρονες νόες καταλαβαίνουν ποιοι είναι οι πραγματικά "κακοί" της υπόθεσης.
> Μην έχεις παράπονο, δυστυχώς υπάρχει πολλή αδικία σε αυτή την κοινωνία.
> Το άσπρο, αν θέλει η πλειοψηφία, μετονομάζεται σε μαύρο και το μαύρο αντίστοιχα σε άσπρο.
> Οι επιφανειακοί ακούγοντας αυτές τις δηλώσεις βιάζονται να σε χαρακτηρίσουν "τέρας".
> Αγνοώντας ταυτόχρονα για ποιο λόγο κάποιος μπορεί να φέρεται ή να μιλάει σκληρά, τη δεδομένη στιγμή!
> Μα, όπως μου είπε κι ένα μέλος εδώ, "δε με νοιάζει η πάρτη σου", οπότε τι συζητάμε;
> Προσπαθείς να βρεις το δίκιο σου; Μην περιμένεις....
> Κι εγώ λέω όσα λέω, όχι γιατί έχω αυτή την ψευδαίσθηση, αλλά για να ξεσπάσω κάπου και με εντελώς "ακίνδυνο" τρόπο......


Έτσι ακριβώς, η πλειοψηφία αν είναι και σαν την ελληνική, μπορούν να βαφτίσουν το ψάρι, κρέας και το κρέας, φακές. Καμία γνώση και καμία αυτογνωσία. Δεν χρειάζεται να πει κάποιος κάτι, οι πράξεις το αποδεικνύουν και κάτι παρόμοιο βλέπω εδώ στο φόρουμ...

----------


## elis

Εγώ λέω να τους αποδείξετε όλους ότι κάνουν λάθος πετυχαίνοντας στη ζωή σας

----------


## elisabet

> Σε όλους δίνω και έδεινα σημειώσεις, οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις, ούτε ήθελα να "εξαγοράσω" την παρέα τους για να βγαίνω. Συμφέρον αυτοί είχαν από εμένα, όχι εγώ από αυτούς. Ναι ένας κακός, δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κάτσει να τους δίνει σημειώσεις, ούτε να κάθετε 1 η ώρα να εξηγεί στον άλλον μέσω τηλεφώνου το μάθημα για να το περάσει, έτσι όπως έκανα εγώ σε αυτούς. Απλά δεν με εκτίμησαν από την αρχή ή με είχαν δεδομένο ή με ήθελαν μόνο για βοήθεια στα μαθήματα. Δεν βάζω μπροστά την άμυνα, έτσι ήταν και έτσι και έγινε ακόμα και τώρα που εξελίχθηκαν οι κλίκες από δύο "αρχηγούς". Και τα ζώα ακολουθούσαν από πίσω τους. Επίσης δεν σκύβω το κεφάλι έτσι είμαι. Εσύ αν θέλεις ή κάποιος άλλος να σκύβετε το κεφάλι, για να σας κάνουν παρέα δικαιωμά σας. Εγώ δεν το κάνω αυτό. Όσον αφορά για το άλλο θέμα. Μπήκε η Remedy και με έβριζε, όπως επίσης είπε ότι είμαι γραμματικά αμόρφωτος. Τα κείμενα υπάρχουν, το να λέτε ψέματα μεταξύ σας, είναι ανώφελο, αφού υπάρχουν τα κείμενα. Εδώ στο τέλος μου είπαν, ότι επειδή είναι παλαιό μέλος να κάνω "τουμπεκί" να της δείχνω σεβασμό, λες και είναι κάποια αλάνθαστης "γεραιάς" μορφής, μόνο να υποκλιθώ σε αυτήν δεν μου είπαν...


Εντάξει Εν οιδα, εσύ τα κάνεις όλα σωστά και είσαι καλός. Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι κακοί και σε κατηγορούν άδικα και εδώ και έξω στην ζωή σου.
Επίσης ΟΛΕΣ οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις βασίζονται στο δούναι και λαβείν αλλά εσύ οχι....διαφέρεις και σε αυτό. Τους έδινες σημειώσεις γιατί είσαι απλά καλός άνθρωπος. Α επίσης όλοι σκύβουμε το κεφάλι για να έχουμε φίλους, αλλά εσύ ως ώριμος και νοήμων δεν το σκύβεις ποτέ.
Μείνε μόνος σου λοιπόν και άσε μας εμάς να σκύβουμε το κεφάλι, να ερωτευόμαστε και να κάνουμε επιπολαιότητες. Εσύ δεν τα έχεις ανάγκη αυτά. Σου αρκούν οι γραμματικές σου γνώσεις.
Καλη συνέχεια στην ζωή σου σου ευχομαι.

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγώ λέω να τους αποδείξετε όλους ότι κάνουν λάθος πετυχαίνοντας στη ζωή σας


Σωστό αυτό!

----------


## DL010117a

> Εντάξει Εν οιδα, εσύ τα κάνεις όλα σωστά και είσαι καλός. Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι κακοί και σε κατηγορούν άδικα και εδώ και έξω στην ζωή σου.
> Επίσης ΟΛΕΣ οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις βασίζονται στο δούναι και λαβείν αλλά εσύ οχι....διαφέρεις και σε αυτό. Τους έδινες σημειώσεις γιατί είσαι απλά καλός άνθρωπος. Α επίσης όλοι σκύβουμε το κεφάλι για να έχουμε φίλους, αλλά εσύ ως ώριμος και νοήμων δεν το σκύβεις ποτέ.
> Μείνε μόνος σου λοιπόν και άσε μας εμάς να σκύβουμε το κεφάλι, να ερωτευόμαστε και να κάνουμε επιπολαιότητες. Εσύ δεν τα έχεις ανάγκη αυτά. Σου αρκούν οι γραμματικές σου γνώσεις.
> Καλη συνέχεια στην ζωή σου σου ευχομαι.


Εντάξει από μια οθόνη τι να ξέρεις και συ. Τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου μάτια και λογικό είναι να μην έχεις αντικειμενική κρίση. Μπορείς να κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις στην ζωή σου, κανείς δεν σου είπε το αντίθετο. Εσύ εκλαμβάνεις την ζωή "δούναι" και "λαβείν", ποιός σου είπε ότι επειδή σε δίδαξαν έτσι, άρα είναι και η ζωή έτσι. Απλά εσύ κινήσε στην ζωή με αυτόν τον τρόπο, σαν να κάνεις συμβόλαια και συμβάσεις με τον άλλον/άλλην. Δεν θα σε κατηγορήσει κανείς γι'αυτό, απλά εσύ κινήσε στην ζωή έτσι. Το "σκύψιμο" του κεφαλιού, το ανέφερα με αφορμή αυτό που μου είχες πει, ότι ίσως αυτό να ήταν το πρόβλημα και λέω μετά αν θέλει κάποιος είτε εσύ, είτε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, να "σκύβει" το κεφάλι, για να έχει φίλους ας το κάνει, αλλά δεν θα περνάει καλά. Αυτό το λέω γιατί βλέπω άτομα με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι και εκνευρίζομαι, για να λένε απλά ότι ανήκουν κάπου, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα τους έχουν του "κλώτσου" και του "μπάτσου". Τέλος η ειρωνία δεν ξέρω που θα σε βοηθήσει, δηλαδή εύχομαι να με ειρωνεύεσαι αλλά να κερδίζεις και κάτι, πχ ψυχική ή πνευματική ικανοποιήση κλπ. Αν το κάνεις έτσι τυχαία, δεν βλέπω πουθενά τον λόγο για ειρωνία, αλλά αυτό θα το γνωρίζεις εσύ καλύτερα. 
Επίσης καλή συνέχεια και στην δική σου ζωή!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Που τα αποδίδεις εσύ αυτα; εννοώ τους καθηγητές που σε αδικούσαν, την δασκάλα που είχε πρόβλημα με σένα ...πού τα αποδίδεις;
> Συγγνώμη αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ κουφό μια δασκάλα να έχει πρόβλημα με ένα συγκεκριμένο παιδί, έτσι στο άσχετο. Να είναι προβληματική η ίδια και να έχει πρόβλημα με όλα τα παιδιά το καταλαβαίνω, έτυχα και γω σε τέτοιους όπως και όλοι λίγο πολύ φαντάζομαι, αλλά εσύ περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση που ήταν γενικευμένη. Γιατί πιστεύεις πως γινόταν αυτό;


δυστυχως ειναι ενα φαινομενο που γινεται συχνα.... θεμα εξουσιας του δασκαλου ειναι πανω στα παιδια. στοχοποιει ενα παιδι για καποιους λογους και το κανει αποδιοπομπαιο τραγο, να απορροφα ολες τις εντασεις. Κι ετσι ολη η πιεση φευγει απο το δασκαλο λογω της εντασης που υποτιθεται δημιουργει το παιδι, και οι υπολοιποι συσπειρωνονται....
ειναι κι αυτο ενα κομματι της ψυχολογιας του οχλου...
το εχω ζησει επανειλημμενα και στο σχολειο και κοινωνικα και στη δουλεια...

----------


## elisabet

> δυστυχως ειναι ενα φαινομενο που γινεται συχνα.... θεμα εξουσιας του δασκαλου ειναι πανω στα παιδια. στοχοποιει ενα παιδι για καποιους λογους και το κανει αποδιοπομπαιο τραγο, να απορροφα ολες τις εντασεις. Κι ετσι ολη η πιεση φευγει απο το δασκαλο λογω της εντασης που υποτιθεται δημιουργει το παιδι, και οι υπολοιποι συσπειρωνονται....
> ειναι κι αυτο ενα κομματι της ψυχολογιας του οχλου...
> το εχω ζησει επανειλημμενα και στο σχολειο και κοινωνικα και στη δουλεια...


Δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχει σαν φαινόμενο. Αυτό γίνεται συνήθως σε παιδιά που είναι κάπως πιο ζωηρά ή ατίθασα και ναι όντως χρησιμοποιούνται ως αποδιοπομπαίοι τράγοι. Μου κάνει πολύ εντύπωση να συμβαίνει αυτό σε ένα ήσυχο, φρόνιμο παιδί και καλό μαθητή. Συνήθως οι μη καλοί μαθητές την πληρώνουν σε αυτό και οι κάπως ζωηροί. Δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ τέτοιο φαινόμενο να συμβαίνει στον τύπο "ήσυχου" μαθητή που περιέγραψα ούτε στα μαθητικά μου χρόνια, ούτε μετέπειτα μιας και τυχαίνει να ασχολούμαι με την εκπαίδευση. Εξαιρώ τις περιπτώσεις εκείνες που θα είναι τυχαίες και λογικές κατ εμε με την έννοια οτι ο δάσκαλος είναι άνθρωπος και κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να αδικήσει κάποιον από λάθος. Εγώ πχ που ήμουν πάντα καλή μαθήτρια, μου έτυχε να με χαστουκίσει δασκάλα στο δημοτικό για κάτι που δεν είχα κάνει. Απαράδεκτη η αντίδραση της αλλα δεν είχε κάτι προσωπικό μαζί μου. Έκανε απλά λάθος! Επίσης είχα και δάσκαλο ο οποίος είχε προφανώς πρόβλημα ο ίδιος και μας έδερνε όλα τα παιδιά κάθε μέρα!

Βρε συ Μαρα και να δεχτώ οτι μπορεί να σου τύχει κάποια στιγμή, το θεωρείς λογικό αυτό να σου συμβαίνει συνεχώς χωρίς να φταις πουθενά; δηλαδή όπου πας να σε στοχοποιούν οι άλλοι αλλά εσύ να μην έχεις καμιά ευθύνη για αυτό;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Βρε συ Μαρα και να δεχτώ οτι μπορεί να σου τύχει κάποια στιγμή, το θεωρείς λογικό αυτό να σου συμβαίνει συνεχώς χωρίς να φταις πουθενά; δηλαδή όπου πας να σε στοχοποιούν οι άλλοι αλλά εσύ να μην έχεις καμιά ευθύνη για αυτό;


εμενα πολυυυυυυυυυ εντονα μου συνεβη με δασκαλο 3 φορες....
μια φορα στην 4η δημοτικου, με μια βλαμμενη δασκαλα που ηθελε ολα τα μαθηματα λεξη προς λεξη. ειχα ξεκινησει πολυ δυναμικα και μετα με πηρε μια κατηφορα, εκει τοτε με στοχοποιησε, εκανε τα σοου της η μανταμ και εμεινα στον πατο για ολη τη χρονια. μετα στη 2α γυμνασιου παρομοιο σκηνικο σε ποιο μαθημα νομιζεις?? οικιακη οικονομια, επειδη στο διαγωνισμα δεν ειχα γραψει λεξη προς λεξη....ολοκληρο κηρυγμα στην ταξη και εγω να ειμαι το παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη....
και μετα ενας αλλος αθλιος στη 2α λυκειου και σε σος μαθημα για πανελληνιες, με βαθμολογουσε με 12-13 ενω εγω θεωρουσα οτι αξιζα πολυ περισσοτερο γιατι διαβαζα...κι οταν εγραψα στις πανελληνιες 19.2 στο μαθημα αυτο, ουτε ενα μπραβο δεν μου ειπε...

δεν τους αμνηστευω τοσο ευκολα λεγοντας οτι εκαναν λαθος. Οχι! σε παιδια ο επαγγελματιας εκπαιδευτικος δεν φερεται ετσι... δεν ηξεραν να μιλανε ουτε να φερονται...ημουν υπερβολικα ησυχη, υπερβολικα φιλοτιμη, φιλομαθης, ανησυχο πνευμα... και φυσικα ειμαι ψυχαναγκαστικη προσωπικοτητα. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις...
Πως το εξηγω? νομιζω οτι οσμιζονται αυτη την αναγκη που εχουμε για αποδοχη μεσω του να φερομαστε συμφωνα με εναν κωδικα αξιων, το <<καθως πρεπει>>, τυχαινει να εχουν μια καποια εξουσια στα χερια τους και μας εκμεταλλευονται...
Πως εμεις ειναι σκοπιμο να φερομαστε? στον ιδιο ναι πρεπει να το πουμε... οτι νιωθω οτι με αδικει αυτη η συμπεριφορα... θιγομαι.... κλπ...
αλλα στους αλλους, στο περιβαλλον ειδικα το εργασιακο γιατι αυτο εχω υποψη, δεν λεμε τιποταααα, πουλαμε τρελα. 
στο σχολειο οπως ειπα και πιο πανω, απλα παιρνεις τα κουβαδακια σου και πας σε αλλη παραλια - δεν σε αναγκαζει κανεις να συνεχισεις στο ιδιο σχολειο... 

Σχετικα με αυτο το οπου πας να σε στοχοποιουν που λες....
κοιτα....
εχεις ενα θεμα εσυ σιγουρα γιατι οοοοολοι σε στοχοποιουν, αρα σημαινει οτι σε κατι διαφερεις απο το ομοιομορφο συνολο, αρα πρεπει να το εντοπισεις και να το δουλεψεις....
αλλα σιγουρα εχουν θεμα και οι αλλοι που στοχοποιουν...σημερα θα γελανε με τον α, αυριο με τον χ, μεθαυριο με τον ψ....

----------


## GiannisNik3

Μπα, άμα σου τυχαίνουν όλοι οι ανάποδοι και στα 26 να φτάσεις, πάλι τα ίδια!
Ήμουν ένα απόγευμα στη σχολή που έκανα το μεταπτυχιακό και τέλειωσε το δεκαπεντάλεπτο διάλειμμα. Οι περισσότεροι μπήκαν κι εγώ προτίμησα να κάτσω λίγο ακόμα έξω, παρέα με κάποιες κοπέλες. Πέντε λεπτά αργότερα, πήγα πάνω μόνος μου, οι κοπέλες μείνανε πίσω.. Με το που με βλέπει η καθηγήτρια λέει "που ήσουνα Γιάννη;" , "έξω με τις κοπέλες, έρχονται τώρα κι αυτές" , λέω εγώ.... Τότε εκείνη γουρλώνει τα μάτια, παίρνει ένα μισοκοροϊδευτικό χαμόγελο και αποκρίνεται: "εσύ Γιάννη έκανες παρέα με κοπέλες; Από πότε;" ! Και γελούσαν όλοι οι άλλοι από κάτω..... "Εμ τι με αγόρια θα κανα παρέα;" , βρήκα να απαντήσω κι εγώ, ελαφρώς σαστισμένος.......
Το κλίμα του μεταπτυχιακού κλίμα Γυμνασίου μου θύμισε.... Όλα αυτά τα "πειράγματα" κι οι χοντράδες ήταν επειδή δε χαχάνιζα, δεν έκανα φασαρία, δε μιλούσα για μπουζούκια και δεν "ξυνόμουν" στην παράδοση! Γι' αυτό δικαιούμουν επάξια τον τίτλο του "συνεσταλμένου" και του "λαπά - ξενέρωτου"!! 
Μιλάμε τώρα, αυτά γίνονταν σε μια τάξη με 25άρηδες- 30άρηδες! Και η άλλη με τα "πανέξυπνα" αστεία ήταν 46 χρονών και με παιδί! Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις... Πόσες ταπεινώσεις να δεχτώ ακόμα;
Μερικοί την έχουνε δει ότι για να κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους, ξεδιαλέγουν από το πλήθος και "αυτοχρίζουν" τον "κλόουν" της παρέας.. Εγώ πάντοτε αρνιόμουν κατηγορηματικά για τον εαυτό μου έναν τέτοιο ρόλο, αλλά δυστυχώς υπήρχαν πάντα κάποιοι "πρόθυμοι" που μου τον προσάπτανε και "επέβαλαν" και στους υπολοίπους την εικόνα αυτή για μένα... Αυτός είναι σεβασμός! Αυτά είναι τα καλά του να ανήκεις σε ομάδα! Αυτά είναι τα καλά της κοινωνικοποίησης! Βγαίνω εγώ ο μισάνθρωπος, με το αζημίωτο μετά, όταν λέω δυνατά αυτά που σκέφτομαι! Καλύτερα μόνος σου και "βασιλιάς", παρά μέσα σε παρέα και "κλόουν"..........
Το' χω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου ότι από δω και μπρος, εάν μου τύχει μια παρέα, θα κάτσω μόνο υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα είμαι εγώ ο αρχηγός και το σεβαστό πρόσωπο εκεί μέσα! Είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να του προσφέρω, προκειμένου να αντισταθμίσω τις προσβολές που έχει φάει..............

----------


## DL010117a

> Μπα, άμα σου τυχαίνουν όλοι οι ανάποδοι και στα 26 να φτάσεις, πάλι τα ίδια!
> Ήμουν ένα απόγευμα στη σχολή που έκανα το μεταπτυχιακό και τέλειωσε το δεκαπεντάλεπτο διάλειμμα. Οι περισσότεροι μπήκαν κι εγώ προτίμησα να κάτσω λίγο ακόμα έξω, παρέα με κάποιες κοπέλες. Πέντε λεπτά αργότερα, πήγα πάνω μόνος μου, οι κοπέλες μείνανε πίσω.. Με το που με βλέπει η καθηγήτρια λέει "που ήσουνα Γιάννη;" , "έξω με τις κοπέλες, έρχονται τώρα κι αυτές" , λέω εγώ.... Τότε εκείνη γουρλώνει τα μάτια, παίρνει ένα μισοκοροϊδευτικό χαμόγελο και αποκρίνεται: "εσύ Γιάννη έκανες παρέα με κοπέλες; Από πότε;" ! Και γελούσαν όλοι οι άλλοι από κάτω..... "Εμ τι με αγόρια θα κανα παρέα;" , βρήκα να απαντήσω κι εγώ, ελαφρώς σαστισμένος.......
> Το κλίμα του μεταπτυχιακού κλίμα Γυμνασίου μου θύμισε.... Όλα αυτά τα "πειράγματα" κι οι χοντράδες ήταν επειδή δε χαχάνιζα, δεν έκανα φασαρία, δε μιλούσα για μπουζούκια και δεν "ξυνόμουν" στην παράδοση! Γι' αυτό δικαιούμουν επάξια τον τίτλο του "συνεσταλμένου" και του "λαπά - ξενέρωτου"!! 
> Μιλάμε τώρα, αυτά γίνονταν σε μια τάξη με 25άρηδες- 30άρηδες! Και η άλλη με τα "πανέξυπνα" αστεία ήταν 46 χρονών και με παιδί! Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις... Πόσες ταπεινώσεις να δεχτώ ακόμα;
> Μερικοί την έχουνε δει ότι για να κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους, ξεδιαλέγουν από το πλήθος και "αυτοχρίζουν" τον "κλόουν" της παρέας.. Εγώ πάντοτε αρνιόμουν κατηγορηματικά για τον εαυτό μου έναν τέτοιο ρόλο, αλλά δυστυχώς υπήρχαν πάντα κάποιοι "πρόθυμοι" που μου τον προσάπτανε και "επέβαλαν" και στους υπολοίπους την εικόνα αυτή για μένα... Αυτός είναι σεβασμός! Αυτά είναι τα καλά του να ανήκεις σε ομάδα! Αυτά είναι τα καλά της κοινωνικοποίησης! Βγαίνω εγώ ο μισάνθρωπος, με το αζημίωτο μετά, όταν λέω δυνατά αυτά που σκέφτομαι! Καλύτερα μόνος σου και "βασιλιάς", παρά μέσα σε παρέα και "κλόουν"..........
> Το' χω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου ότι από δω και μπρος, εάν μου τύχει μια παρέα, θα κάτσω μόνο υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα είμαι εγώ ο αρχηγός και το σεβαστό πρόσωπο εκεί μέσα! Είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να του προσφέρω, προκειμένου να αντισταθμίσω τις προσβολές που έχει φάει..............


Προφανώς η καθηγήτρια στο μεταπτυχιακό, είναι ενταλώς ηλίθια. Δεν λες τέτοια πράγματα σε έναν άνθρωπο μεταπτυχιακού επιπέδου και γενικότερα δεν τα λες. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι να πεις, απλά κλείνεις το στόμα σου και τέλος. Έτσι δεν πληγώνεις κανέναν. Όσο για τους 25αρηδες και 30αρηδες, μπορεί να φαίνονται ότι επειδή έχουν εμπειρία ζωής, οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα τέσσερα και έχουν απίστευτο κόμπλεξ στους 19αρηδες και 20αρηδες, επειδή θα ήθελαν να έκαναν άλλες κινήσεις στην ζωή τους και θεωρούν πως έφυγε η ηλικία που έπρεπε να τα κάνουν. Αν δεν σε σέβονται σε μια παρέα ή ομάδα ή γίνεσαι αρχηγός τους ή αν δεν μπορέσεις φεύγεις. Αυτό είναι κάτι σαν νόμος. Βλέπεις άτομα και ηγούνται σε παρέες, για να αποκτήσουν σεβασμό, επειδή χάνουν σε άλλο τομέα της ζωής τους πχ μαθήματα στην σχολή. Έτσι γίνονται αρχηγοί σε μια παρέα, για να αποκτήσουν το σεβασμό και την χαμένη αυτοπεποίθησή τους, με τον χειρότερο τρόπο όμως.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μπα, άμα σου τυχαίνουν όλοι οι ανάποδοι και στα 26 να φτάσεις, πάλι τα ίδια!
> Ήμουν ένα απόγευμα στη σχολή που έκανα το μεταπτυχιακό και τέλειωσε το δεκαπεντάλεπτο διάλειμμα. Οι περισσότεροι μπήκαν κι εγώ προτίμησα να κάτσω λίγο ακόμα έξω, παρέα με κάποιες κοπέλες. Πέντε λεπτά αργότερα, πήγα πάνω μόνος μου, οι κοπέλες μείνανε πίσω.. Με το που με βλέπει η καθηγήτρια λέει "που ήσουνα Γιάννη;" , "έξω με τις κοπέλες, έρχονται τώρα κι αυτές" , λέω εγώ.... Τότε εκείνη γουρλώνει τα μάτια, παίρνει ένα μισοκοροϊδευτικό χαμόγελο και αποκρίνεται: "εσύ Γιάννη έκανες παρέα με κοπέλες; Από πότε;" ! Και γελούσαν όλοι οι άλλοι από κάτω..... "Εμ τι με αγόρια θα κανα παρέα;" , βρήκα να απαντήσω κι εγώ, ελαφρώς σαστισμένος.......
> Το κλίμα του μεταπτυχιακού κλίμα Γυμνασίου μου θύμισε.... Όλα αυτά τα "πειράγματα" κι οι χοντράδες ήταν επειδή δε χαχάνιζα, δεν έκανα φασαρία, δε μιλούσα για μπουζούκια και δεν "ξυνόμουν" στην παράδοση! Γι' αυτό δικαιούμουν επάξια τον τίτλο του "συνεσταλμένου" και του "λαπά - ξενέρωτου"!! 
> Μιλάμε τώρα, αυτά γίνονταν σε μια τάξη με 25άρηδες- 30άρηδες! Και η άλλη με τα "πανέξυπνα" αστεία ήταν 46 χρονών και με παιδί! Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις... Πόσες ταπεινώσεις να δεχτώ ακόμα;
> Μερικοί την έχουνε δει ότι για να κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους, ξεδιαλέγουν από το πλήθος και "αυτοχρίζουν" τον "κλόουν" της παρέας.. Εγώ πάντοτε αρνιόμουν κατηγορηματικά για τον εαυτό μου έναν τέτοιο ρόλο, αλλά δυστυχώς υπήρχαν πάντα κάποιοι "πρόθυμοι" που μου τον προσάπτανε και "επέβαλαν" και στους υπολοίπους την εικόνα αυτή για μένα... Αυτός είναι σεβασμός! Αυτά είναι τα καλά του να ανήκεις σε ομάδα! Αυτά είναι τα καλά της κοινωνικοποίησης! Βγαίνω εγώ ο μισάνθρωπος, με το αζημίωτο μετά, όταν λέω δυνατά αυτά που σκέφτομαι! Καλύτερα μόνος σου και "βασιλιάς", παρά μέσα σε παρέα και "κλόουν"..........
> Το' χω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου ότι από δω και μπρος, εάν μου τύχει μια παρέα, θα κάτσω μόνο υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα είμαι εγώ ο αρχηγός και το σεβαστό πρόσωπο εκεί μέσα! Είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να του προσφέρω, προκειμένου να αντισταθμίσω τις προσβολές που έχει φάει..............


νομιζω επρεπε να της πουλησεις τρελα της καθηγητριας.....βλεπε εδω ατακες Elis=ειναι θεουλης σε αυτα!!

1) μην τα παιρνεις προσωπικα
2) πουλας τρελα
3) μην σκεφτεσαι με ορους εξουσια-υποταγη γιατι παγιδευεσαι νοητικα. Μπορεις να περνας καλα και να γελας? εχει καλως. Αν οχι, βαζεις τα ορια σου, κανεις τη δουλεια σου και οταν πετυχεις το στοχο, τα κουβαδακια σου και σε αλλη παραλια.

----------


## elisabet

> εμενα πολυυυυυυυυυ εντονα μου συνεβη με δασκαλο 3 φορες....
> μια φορα στην 4η δημοτικου, με μια βλαμμενη δασκαλα που ηθελε ολα τα μαθηματα λεξη προς λεξη. ειχα ξεκινησει πολυ δυναμικα και μετα με πηρε μια κατηφορα, εκει τοτε με στοχοποιησε, εκανε τα σοου της η μανταμ και εμεινα στον πατο για ολη τη χρονια. μετα στη 2α γυμνασιου παρομοιο σκηνικο σε ποιο μαθημα νομιζεις?? οικιακη οικονομια, επειδη στο διαγωνισμα δεν ειχα γραψει λεξη προς λεξη....ολοκληρο κηρυγμα στην ταξη και εγω να ειμαι το παραδειγμα προς αποφυγη....
> και μετα ενας αλλος αθλιος στη 2α λυκειου και σε σος μαθημα για πανελληνιες, με βαθμολογουσε με 12-13 ενω εγω θεωρουσα οτι αξιζα πολυ περισσοτερο γιατι διαβαζα...κι οταν εγραψα στις πανελληνιες 19.2 στο μαθημα αυτο, ουτε ενα μπραβο δεν μου ειπε...
> 
> δεν τους αμνηστευω τοσο ευκολα λεγοντας οτι εκαναν λαθος. Οχι! σε παιδια ο επαγγελματιας εκπαιδευτικος δεν φερεται ετσι... δεν ηξεραν να μιλανε ουτε να φερονται...ημουν υπερβολικα ησυχη, υπερβολικα φιλοτιμη, φιλομαθης, ανησυχο πνευμα... και φυσικα ειμαι ψυχαναγκαστικη προσωπικοτητα. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις...
> Πως το εξηγω? νομιζω οτι οσμιζονται αυτη την αναγκη που εχουμε για αποδοχη μεσω του να φερομαστε συμφωνα με εναν κωδικα αξιων, το <<καθως πρεπει>>, τυχαινει να εχουν μια καποια εξουσια στα χερια τους και μας εκμεταλλευονται...
> Πως εμεις ειναι σκοπιμο να φερομαστε? στον ιδιο ναι πρεπει να το πουμε... οτι νιωθω οτι με αδικει αυτη η συμπεριφορα... θιγομαι.... κλπ...
> αλλα στους αλλους, στο περιβαλλον ειδικα το εργασιακο γιατι αυτο εχω υποψη, δεν λεμε τιποταααα, πουλαμε τρελα. 
> στο σχολειο οπως ειπα και πιο πανω, απλα παιρνεις τα κουβαδακια σου και πας σε αλλη παραλια - δεν σε αναγκαζει κανεις να συνεχισεις στο ιδιο σχολειο... 
> ...


Κάτσε για να καταλάβω για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε.... θέλω πραγματικά να καταλάβω.
Αυτοί που λες, που εσύ θεωρείς πως σε στοχοποίησαν κάπως, αυτό το έκαναν μόνο με σένα ή ήταν γενικώς βλάκες;
Γιατί καθώς διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις, μου ρχονται στο μυαλό πολλά παρόμοια περιστατικά από την δική μου σχολική ζωή που όμως εγώ δεν τα είχα κατατάξει μέσα μου ως "αυτός με στοχοποίησε" αλλά είτε εντελώς τα είχα αφήσει στην λήθη και μου φαίνονται ως και αστεία τώρα, είτε είχα πει "αυτός ήταν μεγάλο νούμερο". 
Ας πούμε είχα μουσικό στο γυμνάσιο που μου έβαζε 12 (ενώ όλοι οι βαθμοί μου ήταν πάνω από 18). Ε δεν είχα σκάσει για αυτήν, ούτε και τότε, πιθανόν είχα εκνευριστεί, αλλά δεν είχα σκάσει κιόλας, μου φαινόταν απλά γελοίο και ήξερα και τον λόγο που το έκανε.(η συγκεκριμένη ήταν θεούσα και την ενοχλούσε ο τρόπος που ντυνόμουν, μου το είχε πει η ίδια).

Είχα στην τρίτη λυκείου καθηγητή ο οποίος μου έκανε ψυχολογικό πόλεμο κάθε μέρα στην τάξη και μου έλεγε να μην δώσω πανελλαδικές γιατί δεν θα γράψω πάνω από 5 στο μάθημα του, αλλά εγώ πήγα και έγραψα 17-18. Και μπορώ να θυμηθώ κι άλλα τέτοια περιστατικά με καθηγητές/δασκάλους.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι μήπως δίνετε περισσότερη αξία από ότι πρέπει κι από οτι χρειάζεται σε τέτοια περιστατικά; Ειλικρινά δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου ασυνήθιστα... είμαι με παιδιά κάθε μέρα, δεν υπάρχει παιδί που να μην έχει νιώσει πως αδικήθηκε από καθηγητή κάποια στιγμή στα σχολικά του χρόνια. Και εγώ από την θέση που είμαι τώρα σίγουρα έχω αδικήσει παιδιά. Είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατο να το αποφύγεις. Και βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις που γενικώς ο άνθρωπος είχε πρόβλημα, όλοι έχουμε κι από μια τέτοια περίπτωση να θυμόμαστε.
Όταν αυτό το αναγάγω όμως σε προσωπικό θέμα (ότι κάτι είχε μαζί ΜΟΥ) δεν κινδυνεύω να τα αντιμετωπίζω όλα μετά στην ζωή μου σε μια συνεχή άμυνα;
Και τελικά καταλήγω να σκεφτώ οτι μήπως εδώ είναι η διαφορά στην οικογένεια ή στον τρόπο που μεγάλωσε κάποιος για το αν θα κάνει αυτή την αναγωγή ή όχι και στο πόσο σοβαρά θα τα εκλάβει όλα αυτά; Εννοώ αν ένα παιδί έχει την αποδοχή που χρειάζεται από την οικογένεια του, θα αναζητήσει τόσο μανιωδώς την αποδοχή από τους δασκάλους του; ΌΛοι την θέλουμε αυτή την αποδοχή βεβαίως, αλλά στον βαθμό αναφέρομαι. ¨Οταν ας πούμε το μνμ που έχω από την οικογένεια είναι "είσαι σπουδαίος/α, μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις", γιατί να με νοιάξει τόσο πολύ η γνώμη ενός τυχαίου που μου είπε " δεν θα γράψεις πάνω από 5", γραμμένο τον έχω!

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Κάτσε για να καταλάβω για τι ακριβώς μιλάμε.... θέλω πραγματικά να καταλάβω.
> Αυτοί που λες, που εσύ θεωρείς πως σε στοχοποίησαν κάπως, αυτό το έκαναν μόνο με σένα ή ήταν γενικώς βλάκες;
> Γιατί καθώς διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις, μου ρχονται στο μυαλό πολλά παρόμοια περιστατικά από την δική μου σχολική ζωή που όμως εγώ δεν τα είχα κατατάξει μέσα μου ως "αυτός με στοχοποίησε" αλλά είτε εντελώς τα είχα αφήσει στην λήθη και μου φαίνονται ως και αστεία τώρα, είτε είχα πει "αυτός ήταν μεγάλο νούμερο". 
> Ας πούμε είχα μουσικό στο γυμνάσιο που μου έβαζε 12 (ενώ όλοι οι βαθμοί μου ήταν πάνω από 18). Ε δεν είχα σκάσει για αυτήν, ούτε και τότε, πιθανόν είχα εκνευριστεί, αλλά δεν είχα σκάσει κιόλας, μου φαινόταν απλά γελοίο και ήξερα και τον λόγο που το έκανε.(η συγκεκριμένη ήταν θεούσα και την ενοχλούσε ο τρόπος που ντυνόμουν, μου το είχε πει η ίδια).
> 
> Είχα στην τρίτη λυκείου καθηγητή ο οποίος μου έκανε ψυχολογικό πόλεμο κάθε μέρα στην τάξη και μου έλεγε να μην δώσω πανελλαδικές γιατί δεν θα γράψω πάνω από 5 στο μάθημα του, αλλά εγώ πήγα και έγραψα 17-18. Και μπορώ να θυμηθώ κι άλλα τέτοια περιστατικά με καθηγητές/δασκάλους.
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι μήπως δίνετε περισσότερη αξία από ότι πρέπει κι από οτι χρειάζεται σε τέτοια περιστατικά; Ειλικρινά δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου ασυνήθιστα... είμαι με παιδιά κάθε μέρα, δεν υπάρχει παιδί που να μην έχει νιώσει πως αδικήθηκε από καθηγητή κάποια στιγμή στα σχολικά του χρόνια. Και εγώ από την θέση που είμαι τώρα σίγουρα έχω αδικήσει παιδιά. Είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατο να το αποφύγεις. Και βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις που γενικώς ο άνθρωπος είχε πρόβλημα, όλοι έχουμε κι από μια τέτοια περίπτωση να θυμόμαστε.
> Όταν αυτό το αναγάγω όμως σε προσωπικό θέμα (ότι κάτι είχε μαζί ΜΟΥ) δεν κινδυνεύω να τα αντιμετωπίζω όλα μετά στην ζωή μου σε μια συνεχή άμυνα;
> Και τελικά καταλήγω να σκεφτώ οτι μήπως εδώ είναι η διαφορά στην οικογένεια ή στον τρόπο που μεγάλωσε κάποιος για το αν θα κάνει αυτή την αναγωγή ή όχι και στο πόσο σοβαρά θα τα εκλάβει όλα αυτά; Εννοώ αν ένα παιδί έχει την αποδοχή που χρειάζεται από την οικογένεια του, θα αναζητήσει τόσο μανιωδώς την αποδοχή από τους δασκάλους του; ΌΛοι την θέλουμε αυτή την αποδοχή βεβαίως, αλλά στον βαθμό αναφέρομαι. ¨Οταν ας πούμε το μνμ που έχω από την οικογένεια είναι "είσαι σπουδαίος/α, μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις", γιατί να με νοιάξει τόσο πολύ η γνώμη ενός τυχαίου που μου είπε " δεν θα γράψεις πάνω από 5", γραμμένο τον έχω!


Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι η μάνα μου ήταν πιο αυστηρή σε μένα, παρά στον μικρότερο αδερφό μου.
Όταν ήμουν πρώτη δημοτικού - είχα κερδίσει και τάξη και πήγα πενταμισάρης - μου έσκιζε τις σελίδες των τετραδίων, όποτε της φαινόταν ότι έκανα άσχημα γράμματα και ήταν κι εκπαιδευτικός. Η δε δασκάλα το μόνο που έβρισκε να μου γράφει, σαν παρατήρηση, ακόμα κι αν όλα ήταν τέλεια ήταν: "να ξύνεις το μολύβι σου"..... Πραγματικά, νόμιζα πως η μάνα μου είχαν κάνει κοινό μέτωπο με τη δασκάλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση..... Λες κι αυτό το σύστημα είναι διαμορφωμένο έτσι ώστε να σε κάνει να νιώθεις άχρηστος, εντελώς όμως!
Από τότε κατάλαβα κι ένιωσα στο πετσί μου πόσο με πλήγωνε η "εξουσία"...................
Με είχανε πάει και σε ψυχολόγο, λέει, διότι ήμουν αντιδραστικό παιδί, άκουσον άκουσον!

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι η μάνα μου ήταν πιο αυστηρή σε μένα, παρά στον μικρότερο αδερφό μου.
> Όταν ήμουν πρώτη δημοτικού - είχα κερδίσει και τάξη και πήγα πενταμισάρης - μου έσκιζε τις σελίδες των τετραδίων, όποτε της φαινόταν ότι έκανα άσχημα γράμματα και ήταν κι εκπαιδευτικός. Η δε δασκάλα το μόνο που έβρισκε να μου γράφει, σαν παρατήρηση, ακόμα κι αν όλα ήταν τέλεια ήταν: "να ξύνεις το μολύβι σου"..... Πραγματικά, νόμιζα πως η μάνα μου είχαν κάνει κοινό μέτωπο με τη δασκάλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση..... Λες κι αυτό το σύστημα είναι διαμορφωμένο έτσι ώστε να σε κάνει να νιώθεις άχρηστος, εντελώς όμως!
> Από τότε κατάλαβα κι ένιωσα στο πετσί μου πόσο με πλήγωνε η "εξουσία"...................
> Με είχανε πάει και σε ψυχολόγο, λέει, διότι ήμουν αντιδραστικό παιδί, άκουσον άκουσον!


Αυτο που λες επιβεβαιωνει καπως την υποθεση μου.
Αρα το λαθος ξεκινουσε απο το σπιτι...εκει δεν μπηκαν οι σωστες βασεις ωστε να μην χρειαζεσαι τοσο πολυ την αποδοχη των αλλων και να μην τα παιρνεις τοοοσο προσωπικα

----------


## Miliva21

> H Remedy ευτυχώς έδειξε σε εμένα το αληθινό και πραγματικό της πρόσωπο, όσοι το κατάλαβαν το κατάλαβαν και ξέρουν με τι άνθρωπο έχουν να κάνουν. Όσοι δεν το κατάλαβαν κάθονται και με κατηγορούν, από την στιγμή που μπήκε στην συζήτησή μας η Remedy σε ένα άλλο θέμα, όχι εδώ και άρχισε να με ειρωνεύεται με κακίες, επίσης άρχισε πρώτη να με κατηγορεί ειρωνικά για γραμματική ανεπάρκεια και βγήκαν άλλα μέλη και με κατηγόρησαν ότι εγώ το ξεκίνησα και την έλεγα εγώ, αμόρφωτη! Εντάξει αν θέλουν να λένε ψέματα και μεταξύ τους, από την στιγμή που υπάρχει γραπτό κείμενο, για να νιώθουν καλά με τον εαυτό τους, τι να πω; Ας κάτσουν να κοροϊδεύουν και τους εαυτούς τους. Το κείμενο υπάρχει και όποιος θέλει κρίνει.


Μπορεις να μην κανεις σαν κατι παιδακια του δημοτικου..που μολις γντ κατι ειναι το καρφι που πανε να τα πουν ολα στη δασκαλα με το νι και με το σιγμα...
....?? Οτι εχεις ν πεις πες το στην συνομιλια που εγινε το συμβαν... κατω απο το σχολιο π σε πειραξε....δεν χρειαζεται να το ανακυκλωνεις και να το δημοσιοποιεις παντου.......

----------


## Mara.Z

> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι μήπως δίνετε περισσότερη αξία από ότι πρέπει κι από οτι χρειάζεται σε τέτοια περιστατικά; Ειλικρινά δεν μου φαίνονται καθόλου ασυνήθιστα... είμαι με παιδιά κάθε μέρα, δεν υπάρχει παιδί που να μην έχει νιώσει πως αδικήθηκε από καθηγητή κάποια στιγμή στα σχολικά του χρόνια. Και εγώ από την θέση που είμαι τώρα σίγουρα έχω αδικήσει παιδιά. Είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατο να το αποφύγεις. Και βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις που γενικώς ο άνθρωπος είχε πρόβλημα, όλοι έχουμε κι από μια τέτοια περίπτωση να θυμόμαστε.
> Όταν αυτό το αναγάγω όμως σε προσωπικό θέμα (ότι κάτι είχε μαζί ΜΟΥ) δεν κινδυνεύω να τα αντιμετωπίζω όλα μετά στην ζωή μου σε μια συνεχή άμυνα;
> Και τελικά καταλήγω να σκεφτώ οτι μήπως εδώ είναι η διαφορά στην οικογένεια ή στον τρόπο που μεγάλωσε κάποιος για το αν θα κάνει αυτή την αναγωγή ή όχι και στο πόσο σοβαρά θα τα εκλάβει όλα αυτά; Εννοώ αν ένα παιδί έχει την αποδοχή που χρειάζεται από την οικογένεια του, θα αναζητήσει τόσο μανιωδώς την αποδοχή από τους δασκάλους του; ΌΛοι την θέλουμε αυτή την αποδοχή βεβαίως, αλλά στον βαθμό αναφέρομαι. ¨Οταν ας πούμε το μνμ που έχω από την οικογένεια είναι "είσαι σπουδαίος/α, μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις", γιατί να με νοιάξει τόσο πολύ η γνώμη ενός τυχαίου που μου είπε " δεν θα γράψεις πάνω από 5", γραμμένο τον έχω!


εγω οπως εχω πει δεν ειχα ηρεμια ουτε αποδοχη στο σπιτι. Η μανα μου φανταζοταν διαφορα παρανοικα, με αμφισβητουσε συνεχως, οποτε ειχα μπει σε ενα Mode να αποδεικνυω ποια ειμαι...οταν λοιπον εμφανιζεται ενα νουμερο-δασκαλος να φερεται ετσι, καταλαβαινεις τι μπαμ γινεται...Να εχω τη μανα με τα ψυχωσικα και να προσπαθω να αποδεικνυω την αληθεια των πραγματων, να εχω και το μακακα καθηγητη να μου λεει οτι δεν διαβασα ενω ειχα διαβασει...
δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις, αλλα ειναι σαν η πραγματικοτητα να αντιτιθεται στη λογικη αντιληψη των πραγματων που εχεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η δε δασκάλα το μόνο που έβρισκε να μου γράφει, σαν παρατήρηση, ακόμα κι αν όλα ήταν τέλεια ήταν: "να ξύνεις το μολύβι σου"..... Πραγματικά, νόμιζα πως η μάνα μου είχαν κάνει κοινό μέτωπο με τη δασκάλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση.....



αυτο υπαρχει παντου. 
Στις δουλειες να δεις....
μου ειχε τυχει παλιοτερα να εχω γραψει μια μελετη, την ειχα δουλεψει τρελα, ηταν τελεια!!!!!!!! και ξερεις τι μου ειπε ο προισταμενος? ουτε ενα μπραβο...αλλα.... καποιες λεξεις επρεπε να τις εχω με bold...γιατι δεν τις εβαλα με μπολντ? με αποτελεσμα να κουραζεται το ματι του αναγνωστη...

επειδη ειμαι 38 τωρα, και οσο να ειναι, μια καποια εμπειρια ζωης την εχω, ξερεις τι εχω καταλαβει??
οτι ΕΣΥ πρεπει να ξερεις την αξια σου!! τωρα το τι νομιζει ο καθε τυχαρπαστος ειναι δικο του θεμα/προβλημα/κολλημα.
Μπορεις εσυ να κανεις αυτο που θεωρεις καλο? ειναι στα ματια σου σωστό? ε αυτο ειναι υπεραρκετο. 
Αν χωνεψουμε οτι εμεις ειμαστε τα αφεντικα του εαυτου μας, εμεις μάς βαθμολογουμε και κανεις αλλος, εληξε το ζητημα. 
Δεν σε νοιαζει μετα.... δυσκολο οταν εισαι φιλοδοξος....

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Αυτο που λες επιβεβαιωνει καπως την υποθεση μου.
> Αρα το λαθος ξεκινουσε απο το σπιτι...εκει δεν μπηκαν οι σωστες βασεις ωστε να μην χρειαζεσαι τοσο πολυ την αποδοχη των αλλων και να μην τα παιρνεις τοοοσο προσωπικα


Και κάτι άλλο....
Όταν ήμουν 11 γούσταρα να κάνω βόλτες με το ποδήλατο και να πηγαίνω σε απομονωμένα μέρη, διότι μου άρεσε η ησυχία και να κάθομαι να παρατηρώ τα τοπία...... Είχε μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα του πατέρα μου να μου λέει να μη πηγαίνω σε απομονωμένα μέρη, διότι εάν με έβλεπαν κάποιοι τρίτοι μόνο μου, θα με θεωρούσαν ύποπτο ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, επειδή μπαίνουν πυρκαγιές...... Εμένα πάντοτε και ακόμα με γοήτευε το άγνωστο! Και πάντοτε παράκουα! Μέχρι και μια γειτόνισσα, στο πιο πάνω τετράγωνο, τα είχε πει στη μάνα μου όταν με είδε να βγαίνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο! Αλλά εγώ τίποτα, εκεί! Να γίνει το δικό μου!
Μια μέρα λοιπόν σε μία από αυτές τις βόλτες, προς τους πρόποδες του βουνού, αισθάνομαι ένα αυτοκίνητο να με ακολουθεί.
Εγώ ήμουν πάνω στο ποδήλατο. Ξάφνου τον είδα να πλησιάζει, κατέβασε το παράθυρο και μου είπε: "Από που έρχεσαι εσύ; Μήπως ήσουν εσύ που έκλεψες το σκυλάκι της Αννούλας σε αυτό το σπίτι;" και μου το δειξε...... Δε θυμάμαι τι απάντησα εγώ, πάντως ήμουν σίγουρα αναστατωμένος..... Πάντως αυτός συνέχισε: "για πάμε στον πατέρα σου να μου πει"..... Σε όλη τη διάρκεια της κατηφόρας είχα ένα αυτοκίνητο πίσω μου να με ακολουθεί, λες και ήμουν κανένας κατάδικος! Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, βρήκε τον πατέρα μου, ο οποίος του έβαλε τις φωνές, βγήκε και ο γείτονας και του τα 'ψαλε και κείνος και ο τύπος την έκανε και δε με ξαναενόχλησε....... Δε θυμάμαι καθαρά τι λέγανε, διότι εκτός από αναστατωμένος, είχα πάει από πίσω από το σπίτι και είχα μπήξει τα κλάματα.............. Τόσο είχα φοβηθεί, μήπως καλέσει αυτός τίποτα αστυνομίες!
Μα τι μαλάκες άνθρωποι έχουν βρεθεί στο διάβα μου! Αυτός ο τύπος τώρα θεώρησε - δε ξέρω από ποια κριτήρια - κλέφτη ένα 11χρονο παιδί! Πραγματικά,* η ζωή μου είναι μια σειρά ατυχών συμπτώσεων! Πολλές φορές θεωρώ ότι κάποιος/α με έχει μουτζώσει, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς! Με έχει μουτζώσει, με έχει καταραστεί, είναι η μοίρα μου, δεν ξέρω τι να πω*.........................
Πάντως σε απομονωμένα μέρη εξακολουθώ και πάω, μέχρι σήμερα!
*Γιατί είμαι αγύριστη κεφάλα και το γουστάρω τρελά!
Κανένας δε θα με πτοήσει και τους έχω γραμμένους όλους!
Πηγαίνουν κόντρα στα "θέλω" μου μια φορά, εγώ πηγαίνω χίλιες στα δικά τους!!*

----------


## GiannisNik3

> αυτο υπαρχει παντου. 
> Στις δουλειες να δεις....
> μου ειχε τυχει παλιοτερα να εχω γραψει μια μελετη, την ειχα δουλεψει τρελα, ηταν τελεια!!!!!!!! και ξερεις τι μου ειπε ο προισταμενος? ουτε ενα μπραβο...αλλα.... καποιες λεξεις επρεπε να τις εχω με bold...γιατι δεν τις εβαλα με μπολντ? με αποτελεσμα να κουραζεται το ματι του αναγνωστη...
> 
> επειδη ειμαι 38 τωρα, και οσο να ειναι, μια καποια εμπειρια ζωης την εχω, ξερεις τι εχω καταλαβει??
> οτι ΕΣΥ πρεπει να ξερεις την αξια σου!! τωρα το τι νομιζει ο καθε τυχαρπαστος ειναι δικο του θεμα/προβλημα/κολλημα.
> Μπορεις εσυ να κανεις αυτο που θεωρεις καλο? ειναι στα ματια σου σωστό? ε αυτο ειναι υπεραρκετο. 
> Αν χωνεψουμε οτι εμεις ειμαστε τα αφεντικα του εαυτου μας, εμεις μάς βαθμολογουμε και κανεις αλλος, εληξε το ζητημα. 
> Δεν σε νοιαζει μετα.... δυσκολο οταν εισαι φιλοδοξος....


Αμ δεν το ξέρω νομίζεις;
Στην προηγούμενη δουλειά είχα μια τέτοια αντιμετώπιση και άρχισα να κατεβάζω καντήλια!
Όσο γι' αυτό που λες, το βλέπω ότι συμβαίνει!
Όμως, αρκετοί από αυτούς που τα τραβάνε αυτά τουλάχιστον έχουν και κάποια παρέα, έναν που γνωρίζουν ότι τους αγαπάει κι ότι ξέρει την αξία τους και τους ενθαρρύνει. Εγώ όλα μόνος μου πρέπει να τα τραβάω και να τα κάνω! Μόνος μου απέναντι σε θηρία, έτσι αισθάνομαι! Με θηρία και δράκους έχω να παλέψω! Και δεν έχω κανέναν, παρά μόνο τον εαυτό μου.................

----------


## DL010117a

> Μπορεις να μην κανεις σαν κατι παιδακια του δημοτικου..που μολις γντ κατι ειναι το καρφι που πανε να τα πουν ολα στη δασκαλα με το νι και με το σιγμα...
> ....?? Οτι εχεις ν πεις πες το στην συνομιλια που εγινε το συμβαν... κατω απο το σχολιο π σε πειραξε....δεν χρειαζεται να το ανακυκλωνεις και να το δημοσιοποιεις παντου.......


Φυσικά και το είπα εκεί, αλλά βρέθηκαν άτομα με χαμηλό ήθος να λένε να φύγω, από αυτό το θέμα, όπως και το έκανα και παρ' όλο που το συνέχισες και εσύ και η ρεμεντυ το θέμα, ενώ εγώ δεν απαντούσα, αυτό κάτι δείχνει...
Επίσης scripta manent (λατινική έκφραση), τα γραπτά μένουν, οπότε δείχνει ποιός έχει δίκιο και ποιός ήρθε σαν τον μαϊντανό και άρχισε να πετάει ειρωνείες. Τέλος αναφερόμουν σε άλλο μέλος για κάτι που με αδίκησε. Έχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω ναι ή όχι; Εσείς συνεχίσατε να με κατηγορείτε και αφού έφυγα από το θέμα ναι ή όχι; Οπότε δεν σε πείραξε που μιλούσατε για εμένα, ενώ δεν απαντούσα, σε πείραξε η δική μου στάση. Οκ, τι να πω...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εγώ όλα μόνος μου πρέπει να τα τραβάω και να τα κάνω! Μόνος μου απέναντι σε θηρία, έτσι αισθάνομαι! Με θηρία και δράκους έχω να παλέψω! Και δεν έχω κανέναν, παρά μόνο τον εαυτό μου.................


ολοι μονοι μας ειμαστε.... κι αυτοι που δειχνουν να ειναι παρεα με αλλους, στοιχηματιζω οτι ειναι πιο μονοι κι απο τους μονους...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μα τι μαλάκες άνθρωποι έχουν βρεθεί στο διάβα μου! Αυτός ο τύπος τώρα θεώρησε - δε ξέρω από ποια κριτήρια - κλέφτη ένα 11χρονο παιδί! Πραγματικά,* η ζωή μου είναι μια σειρά ατυχών συμπτώσεων! Πολλές φορές θεωρώ ότι κάποιος/α με έχει μουτζώσει, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς! Με έχει μουτζώσει, με έχει καταραστεί, είναι η μοίρα μου, δεν ξέρω τι να πω*.........................
> Πάντως σε απομονωμένα μέρη εξακολουθώ και πάω, μέχρι σήμερα!
> [/B]


μαλλον κανενας ψυχανωμαλος παιδοφιλος θα ηταν, που ηθελε να σε ψαρωσει....

στα απομονωμενα σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, και μενα μου αρεσουν. Στο χωριο ειναι πανευκολο, αλλα σε πολη ειναι επικινδυνο γιατι παρεξηγειται...ή ακομα μπορει να πεσεις σε κανεναν ψυχανωμαλο...

----------


## DL010117a

> ολοι μονοι μας ειμαστε.... κι αυτοι που δειχνουν να ειναι παρεα με αλλους, στοιχηματιζω οτι ειναι πιο μονοι κι απο τους μονους...


Στην πραγματικότητα κανείς δεν κάνει αυτό που τον ευχαριστεί. Είχα ρωτήσει έναν καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου, που είχαμε ελεύθερο χρόνο, αν θα ήθελε να είναι σε αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο ή σε ένα άλλο που να έχει μεγαλύτερο κύρος από αυτό πχ Yale. Και μου είπε θα επιθυμούσα να ήμουν ένας καθηγητής δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης και τότε του λέω, είναι περίεργο αυτό, γιατί ξέρω ότι οι β'βαθμιας εκπαίδευσης θα ήθελαν να "ανεβούν" και να γίνουν γ'βάθμιας, είναι περίεργο να γίνει το αντίθετο και μου λέει τότε* ο καθένας αγαπητέ πηγαίνει εκεί που αναπαύεται περισσότερο η ψυχή του.*Είναι η μεγαλύτερη και σημαντικότερη ρήση που έχω ακούσει όσο ζω. Αυτό κάνω και εγώ, πηγαίνω εκεί που αναπαύεται περισσότερο η ψυχή μου, θέλω να κάνω αυτό, θα το κάνω, θέλω να φύγω από αυτή την παρέα γιατί με γεμίζουν κόμπλεξ, θα το κάνω κλπ. Αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο δίδαγμα της ζωής.

----------


## Miliva21

> Φυσικά και το είπα εκεί, αλλά βρέθηκαν άτομα με χαμηλό ήθος να λένε να φύγω, από αυτό το θέμα, όπως και το έκανα και παρ' όλο που το συνέχισες και εσύ και η ρεμεντυ το θέμα, ενώ εγώ δεν απαντούσα, αυτό κάτι δείχνει...
> Επίσης scripta manent (λατινική έκφραση), τα γραπτά μένουν, οπότε δείχνει ποιός έχει δίκιο και ποιός ήρθε σαν τον μαϊντανό και άρχισε να πετάει ειρωνείες. Τέλος αναφερόμουν σε άλλο μέλος για κάτι που με αδίκησε. Έχω το δικαίωμα να το κάνω ναι ή όχι; Εσείς συνεχίσατε να με κατηγορείτε και αφού έφυγα από το θέμα ναι ή όχι; Οπότε δεν σε πείραξε που μιλούσατε για εμένα, ενώ δεν απαντούσα, σε πείραξε η δική μου στάση. Οκ, τι να πω...


Προσωπικα εγω συμφωνω με τη ρεμεντυ γτ επιχειρηματολογησε γ την αποψη της στο θεμα.....σε αντιθεση με σενα....

----------


## GiannisNik3

> μαλλον κανενας ψυχανωμαλος παιδοφιλος θα ηταν, που ηθελε να σε ψαρωσει....
> 
> στα απομονωμενα σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, και μενα μου αρεσουν. Στο χωριο ειναι πανευκολο, αλλα σε πολη ειναι επικινδυνο γιατι παρεξηγειται...ή ακομα μπορει να πεσεις σε κανεναν ψυχανωμαλο...


Δεν ήμουν σε πόλη, σε χωριό ήμουν. Και συγκεκριμένα στο εξοχικό μου...
Ποδήλατο στην πόλη; Μπααα..............

----------


## DL010117a

> Προσωπικα εγω συμφωνω με τη ρεμεντυ γτ επιχειρηματολογησε γ την αποψη της στο θεμα.....σε αντιθεση με σενα....


"αυτο που καταλαβαινω εγω, ειναι οτι εχεις ενα κενο στις γραμματικες γνωσεις...
περα απο το "θεολογικο" λεξικο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι, υπαρχει το λεξικο της ελληνικης γλωσσας.
αν το ανοιξεις θα δεις οτι ο 'αφορισμος" δεν ειναι μονο ο αφορισμος της εκκλησιας, αλλα εμταφορικη εννοια της ελληνικης γλωσσας.
δεν θα κατσω να σου κανω ελληνικα για να συνεννοηθουμε.
μεινε στις περιχαρακωσεις σου και στις αγνοιες σου.
οι ειρωνιες σε μαραναν. ανοιξε κανενα βιβλιο ελληνικης γραμματικης και κανε μας μετα, μαθηματα" 

Τα επιχειρήματα της ρέμεντυ που έλεγες πριν. Κοίτα δεν θα κάτσω για να σε πείσω, ούτε να μου λες ότι δεν είχα επιχειρήματα, έλεγα να γίνει μια πρώτη προσέγγιση μετά από 1 ή 2 ραντεβού και η ρέμεντυ έλεγε μετά από 10, για να δείξει ειρωνία με αυτή την υπερβολή. Τα γραπτά μένουν και έχουν μείνει εκεί, οπότε το να λέτε μεταξύ σας ψέματα, θεωρώ πως δεν έχει νόημα. Επίσης δεν σχολίασες που έφυγα και συζητάγατε ακόμα με ειρωνία και κακία προς το πρόσωπό μου, ενώ εγώ τήρησα την υπόσχεσή μου και δεν απάντησα. Έχω μάθει να κοιτάω και τις δύο όψεις του νομίσματος, όχι μόνο την μία, ούτε επίσης να λέω κάτι και να μην το εννοώ. Όταν είπα ότι έφυγα από το θέμα, το εννούσα και το έκανα πράξη. Ανέφερα και κάτι για *ήθος*, αλλά φαίνεται είναι ψιλά γράμματα για κάποιους ανθρώπους, αφού είναι μια αξία που δεν διδάσκεται, πρέπει να την έχεις εσύ, αν δεν την έχεις συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν το παραπάνω σχόλιο της συγκεκριμένης κυρίας.

----------


## Miliva21

> "αυτο που καταλαβαινω εγω, ειναι οτι εχεις ενα κενο στις γραμματικες γνωσεις...
> περα απο το "θεολογικο" λεξικο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι, υπαρχει το λεξικο της ελληνικης γλωσσας.
> αν το ανοιξεις θα δεις οτι ο 'αφορισμος" δεν ειναι μονο ο αφορισμος της εκκλησιας, αλλα εμταφορικη εννοια της ελληνικης γλωσσας.
> δεν θα κατσω να σου κανω ελληνικα για να συνεννοηθουμε.
> μεινε στις περιχαρακωσεις σου και στις αγνοιες σου.
> οι ειρωνιες σε μαραναν. ανοιξε κανενα βιβλιο ελληνικης γραμματικης και κανε μας μετα, μαθηματα" 
> 
> Τα επιχειρήματα της ρέμεντυ που έλεγες πριν. Κοίτα δεν θα κάτσω για να σε πείσω, ούτε να μου λες ότι δεν είχα επιχειρήματα, έλεγα να γίνει μια πρώτη προσέγγιση μετά από 1 ή 2 ραντεβού και η ρέμεντυ έλεγε μετά από 10, για να δείξει ειρωνία με αυτή την υπερβολή. Τα γραπτά μένουν και έχουν μείνει εκεί, οπότε το να λέτε μεταξύ σας ψέματα, θεωρώ πως δεν έχει νόημα. Επίσης δεν σχολίασες που έφυγα και συζητάγατε ακόμα με ειρωνία και κακία προς το πρόσωπό μου, ενώ εγώ τήρησα την υπόσχεσή μου και δεν απάντησα. Έχω μάθει να κοιτάω και τις δύο όψεις του νομίσματος, όχι μόνο την μία, ούτε επίσης να λέω κάτι και να μην το εννοώ. Όταν είπα ότι έφυγα από το θέμα, το εννούσα και το έκανα πράξη. Ανέφερα και κάτι για *ήθος*, αλλά φαίνεται είναι ψιλά γράμματα για κάποιους ανθρώπους, αφού είναι μια αξία που δεν διδάσκεται, πρέπει να την έχεις εσύ, αν δεν την έχεις συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν το παραπάνω σχόλιο της συγκεκριμένης κυρίας.


Αυτα π γραφεις.. η ρεμεντυ σου τα ειπε αφοτου επιχειρηματολογησε γ την αποψη της.....πηγαινε πιο πισω κ θα δεις.....εσυ ησουν που ελεγε οτι επδ μια κοπελα κανει σεξ στο πρωτο ραντεβου ειναι θυμα για βιαστες οπως στις ΗΠΑ π εχεις δει να γινονται πολλοι βιασμοι..... υπερβολες πουτ....ες μπλε και πρασινα αλογα 

Και πολυ ιντριγκα εισαι εσυ...........ολοι σε ειρωνευονται........

Οποιος δν.συμφωνει μαζι σου σε προσβαλλει ή σε ειρωνευεται....το να μην συμφωνει μ οσα λες δλδ σν υπαρχει σαν σεναριο

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτα π γραφεις.. η ρεμεντυ σου τα ειπε αφοτου επιχειρηματολογησε γ την αποψη της.....πηγαινε πιο πισω κ θα δεις.....εσυ ησουν που ελεγε οτι επδ μια κοπελα κανει σεξ στο πρωτο ραντεβου ειναι θυμα για βιαστες οπως στις ΗΠΑ π εχεις δει να γινονται πολλοι βιασμοι..... υπερβολες πουτ....ες μπλε και πρασινα αλογα 
> 
> Και πολυ ιντριγκα εισαι εσυ...........ολοι σε ειρωνευονται........
> 
> Οποιος δν.συμφωνει μαζι σου σε προσβαλλει ή σε ειρωνευεται....το να μην συμφωνει μ οσα λες δλδ σν υπαρχει σαν σεναριο


Άλλο δεν συμφωνώ και επιχειρηματολογώ πάνω σε αυτό και άλλο ειρωνεύομαι για να δείξω δήθεν ανωτερότητα. Ναι, συμβαίνει αυτό στις ΗΠΑ και η συγκεκριμένη κυρία νόμιζε ότι τα είδα αυτά σε ταινίες, δηλαδή εκτός τόπου και χρόνου η άποψή της, αλλά παραμένει σεβαστή, όποια και αν είναι αυτή η άποψη. Δεν είναι ίντριγκα, είναι θέμα *ήθους* και *αξιών*, αν δεν έχεις τίποτα από τα δύο, μπαίνεις σαν "σίφουνας" στην συζήτηση και επιτίθεσαι με ειρωνίες μόνο σε ένα μέλος. Επίσης επιχειρηματολόγησα για τις περιπτώσεις για τις ΗΠΑ αλλά και για την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα, επειδή θεωρώ επιπόλαιη την πράξη της και η κυρία αυτή, βρήκε να μου πει ότι τα έχω δει σε ταινίες! Φοβερή επιχειρηματολογία!

----------


## elis

Η πληροφόρηση σου γίνεται από το ιντερνέτ για αυτό λεσ κοτσανεσ θα σου βάλω μερικά τραγούδια που κυκλοφορούν στο ιντερνέτ αλλά δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για το τι γίνεται στη χώρα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/rZFuPwtC60k

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/IbsjjN_bus8

----------


## Miliva21

> Άλλο δεν συμφωνώ και επιχειρηματολογώ πάνω σε αυτό και άλλο ειρωνεύομαι για να δειξω ανωτεροτητα Φοβερή επιχειρηματολογία!


Αυτο νμζ π εγραψες ειναι δικο σου προνομιο......τεσπα οτι και ν πω ειναι ανωφελο..
Εσυ κανεις το δικο σ μονολογο....αφου δν θες γνωμη απο κανενα τοτε τι τους θες τους φιλους κ τις παρεες....?? 

Στανταρ τη προσωπικοτητα αυτη και την αντιδραστικοτητα την εχεις δημιουργησει γ να εκνευριζεις τους γυρω σ και να τραβας τη προσοχη ..μιας κ δν μπορεις να τ κανεις αυτο με αλλο τροπο
......

"Χαχαχχαχχα".... "χιχιχιχι" ...τι ωραιο που ειναι να εισαι ο στριμμενος της υποθεσης π δν ακουει κανενα κ τπτ...ολοι ασχολουνται μαζι σου ...........τελειο δν ειναι????

ΟΧΙ ΔΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.....γτ μπορει προσωρινα να κερδιζεις μεσω του εκνευρισμου που προκαλεις....την προσοχη π θες...ομως δν κερδιζεις εκτιμηση ουτε συμπαθεια.....κ θα σ ριξει ξανα στο περιθωριο

----------


## Miliva21

> https://youtu.be/IbsjjN_bus8


Αυτο π εχουμε κ μουσικη υποκρουση με ξεπερναει... xD ενα θεμα γ τον ερωτα ανοιξαμε ..που κατεληξε ν γινει η εκμυστηρευση των παθων "των καημενων αγνων αγγελων" στο σχολειο απο πεντε εξι μουλικα που το παιζαν μαγκες γ να καταληξουμε ν αναλυουμε τα ψυχολογικα του ουδεν οιδα .......xD οχι αλλο καρβουνοοοο...ας χορεψουμε.με τα τραγουδια του ελις

----------


## elisabet

> εγω οπως εχω πει δεν ειχα ηρεμια ουτε αποδοχη στο σπιτι. Η μανα μου φανταζοταν διαφορα παρανοικα, με αμφισβητουσε συνεχως, οποτε ειχα μπει σε ενα Mode να αποδεικνυω ποια ειμαι...οταν λοιπον εμφανιζεται ενα νουμερο-δασκαλος να φερεται ετσι, καταλαβαινεις τι μπαμ γινεται...Να εχω τη μανα με τα ψυχωσικα και να προσπαθω να αποδεικνυω την αληθεια των πραγματων, να εχω και το μακακα καθηγητη να μου λεει οτι δεν διαβασα ενω ειχα διαβασει...
> δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις, αλλα ειναι σαν η πραγματικοτητα να αντιτιθεται στη λογικη αντιληψη των πραγματων που εχεις.


Σε καταλαβαίνω Μαρα μου... ζούσες σαν σε παράλληλο σύμπαν και προσπαθούσες κάπου να πιαστείς για να σιγουρευτείς πως δεν είσαι η τρελή της παρέας.
Όμως και εδώ φαίνεται αυτό που λεω, οτι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν από τον βλάκα δάσκαλο/καθηγητή/προιστάμενο/φίλο...ξεκινούσε πολύ πιο πριν και αυτοί ήταν απλά η αφορμή για να γίνει το μπαμ όπως λες. Γιατί τέτοιοι πάντα θα υπάρχουν στον δρόμο όλων, δεν τελειώνουν οι βλάκες ποτέ, ούτε μπορούμε να έχουμε την αποδοχή όλων όση προσπάθεια κι αν καταβάλλουμε. Άρα η λύση σε αυτό δεν είναι το να ανοίξω πόλεμο με όλους, η λύση είναι να μπορέσω να δω το πρόβλημα κατάματα και να βρω την αποδοχή μέσα μου πρώτα ώστε να σπάσω κάποια στιγμή τον φαύλο κύκλο. Ευκολο στα λόγια βεβαίως...

----------


## elisabet

> Η πληροφόρηση σου γίνεται από το ιντερνέτ για αυτό λεσ κοτσανεσ θα σου βάλω μερικά τραγούδια που κυκλοφορούν στο ιντερνέτ αλλά δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για το τι γίνεται στη χώρα


χαχαχααχα αυτη η αμεσότητα σου που με δυο λεξεις λες όσα εμείς οι υπόλοιποι χρειαζόμαστε σελίδες, με τρελαίνει!

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτο νμζ π εγραψες ειναι δικο σου προνομιο......τεσπα οτι και ν πω ειναι ανωφελο..
> Εσυ κανεις το δικο σ μονολογο....αφου δν θες γνωμη απο κανενα τοτε τι τους θες τους φιλους κ τις παρεες....?? 
> 
> Στανταρ τη προσωπικοτητα αυτη και την αντιδραστικοτητα την εχεις δημιουργησει γ να εκνευριζεις τους γυρω σ και να τραβας τη προσοχη ..μιας κ δν μπορεις να τ κανεις αυτο με αλλο τροπο
> ......
> 
> "Χαχαχχαχχα".... "χιχιχιχι" ...τι ωραιο που ειναι να εισαι ο στριμμενος της υποθεσης π δν ακουει κανενα κ τπτ...ολοι ασχολουνται μαζι σου ...........τελειο δν ειναι????
> 
> ΟΧΙ ΔΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ.....γτ μπορει προσωρινα να κερδιζεις μεσω του εκνευρισμου που προκαλεις....την προσοχη π θες...ομως δν κερδιζεις εκτιμηση ουτε συμπαθεια.....κ θα σ ριξει ξανα στο περιθωριο


Αυτή είναι η δική σου άποψη, εγώ την προσωπική μου άποψη ανέφερα στο άλλο θέμα και είναι αυτή, εάν δεν συμφωνείτε να επιχειρηματολογήσετε, εάν σας ενοχλεί η άποψή μου ή πιστεύεις ότι το έκανα όλο αυτό για προσοχή και πάλι δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Και σκέψου το λογικά αυτό που ανέφερες, να προκαλέσω προσοχή από κάποιους ξένους ανθρώπους που ούτε σας ξέρω, ούτε με ξέρετε και το μόνο που βλέπω είναι τα γραπτά κείμενα και μια οθόνη. Αυτή την στιγμή όπως και στα προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου εδώ στο θέμα μου, δεν μου απάντησες, δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις και όταν εγώ σου έλεγα επιχειρήματα, το γύρισες το "παιχνίδι" πάλι κατά μου, αλλά σε άλλη εκδοχή, αυτή της προσοχής. Μην νομίζεις, δεν ξεχνάω εύκολα, ούτε τα μηνύματα εδώ φεύγουν. Δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ μαζί σας, εγώ την προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα λέω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν την ενστερνίζεστε ή όχι...

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτο π εχουμε κ μουσικη υποκρουση με ξεπερναει... xD ενα θεμα γ τον ερωτα ανοιξαμε ..που κατεληξε ν γινει η εκμυστηρευση των παθων "των καημενων αγνων αγγελων" στο σχολειο απο πεντε εξι μουλικα που το παιζαν μαγκες γ να καταληξουμε ν αναλυουμε τα ψυχολογικα του ουδεν οιδα .......xD οχι αλλο καρβουνοοοο...ας χορεψουμε.με τα τραγουδια του ελις


Δεν "ανοίξαμε", άνοιξα και δεν βλέπω πουθενά την προσωπική σου άποψη, αλλά να ασχολείσαι με την ρεμεντυ μόνο, που στην ουσία εγώ αναφέρθηκα γι'αυτήν την κυρία σε άλλο μέλος, από την στιγμή που είναι ένα θέμα που αδικήθηκα. Και το αστείο είναι ότι μου λες να μην κάνω σαν παιδί δημοτικού, από την στιγμή που κάθεσε μαζί με την άλλη την κυρία και σχολιάζετε εμένα, ενώ ξέρετε ότι δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, από την στιγμή που τηρώ μια υπόσχεση που έδωσα. Αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε να με σχολιάζετε με ειρωνίες, σας προτείνω μια λύση, να πάτε και στο άλλο θέμα, να σχολιάζετε και να λέτε ό,τι θέλετε για εμένα και την προσωπικότητά μου, βγάζοντας μπόλικες ειρωνίες από το μυαλό σας. Εγώ δεν θα μπορώ να σας απαντήσω τότε, από την στιγμή που τηρώ μια υπόσχεση γι'αυτό το συγκεκριμένο νήμα...

----------


## DL010117a

> Η πληροφόρηση σου γίνεται από το ιντερνέτ για αυτό λεσ κοτσανεσ θα σου βάλω μερικά τραγούδια που κυκλοφορούν στο ιντερνέτ αλλά δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για το τι γίνεται στη χώρα


Δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι, αλλά όποιος ενημερώνεται από το ίντερνετ καταλήγει μαζοποιημένος να μασάει το "κουτόχορτο" που του σερβίρουν διάφοροι...

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν "ανοίξαμε", άνοιξα και δεν βλέπω πουθενά την προσωπική σου άποψη, αλλά να ασχολείσαι με την ρεμεντυ μόνο, που στην ουσία εγώ αναφέρθηκα γι'αυτήν την κυρία σε άλλο μέλος, από την στιγμή που είναι ένα θέμα που αδικήθηκα. Και το αστείο είναι ότι μου λες να μην κάνω σαν παιδί δημοτικού, από την στιγμή που κάθεσε μαζί με την άλλη την κυρία και σχολιάζετε εμένα, ενώ ξέρετε ότι δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, από την στιγμή που τηρώ μια υπόσχεση που έδωσα. Αν θέλετε να συνεχίσετε να με σχολιάζετε με ειρωνίες, σας προτείνω μια λύση, να πάτε και στο άλλο θέμα, να σχολιάζετε και να λέτε ό,τι θέλετε για εμένα και την προσωπικότητά μου, βγάζοντας μπόλικες ειρωνίες από το μυαλό σας. Εγώ δεν θα μπορώ να σας απαντήσω τότε, από την στιγμή που τηρώ μια υπόσχεση γι'αυτό το συγκεκριμένο νήμα...


Ειλικρινα δν μπορω να καταλαβω που την ειδες την ειρωνεια ...εγω αφοτου αποχωρησες απο τ θεμα ειπα απλα οτι επιτεθηκες σε μελος ουσιαστικα χωρις επιχειρηματα.......

Τεσπα δν νμζ οτι χρειαζεται να αναλωθουμε αλλο...διαστρεβλωνεις πραγματα

----------


## DL010117a

"..πρωτη φορα ειδα μελος να επιτιθεται ετσι και μαλιστα χωρις επιχειρηματα...αυτο με εκνευρισε η επιθεση του εν οιδα που δν βασιζοταν πουθενα...σε κανενα επιχειρημα....αλλο να πεις κτ εσυ κ γω να διαφωνησω και να σ πω εχεις αδικο κ να "μαλωσουμε" αλλα να βασιζω την αποψη μου σε επιχειρηματα και αλλο η επιθεση με ειρωνιες ......"

Και αυτό το σχολιάκι, έγινε, όταν δεν μπορούσα να απαντήσω και από την στιγμή που επιχειρηματολόγησα για τα πάντα, για τα 1-2 ραντεβού που η ρεμεντυ τα έκανε 10, για ειρωνία, προσθέτοντας ότι έχω μουσουλμανικές απόψεις, επειδή είπα να γίνει σεξ μετά από μία πρώτη προσέγγιση 1 ή 2 ραντεβού! Πραγματικά γελάει ο κόσμος με αυτά τα σχόλιά σας εδώ. Και για το "δοχείο" ηδονής, που ανέφερε ο ίδιος ο νηματοθέτης ότι έτσι την έβλεπε επί 2 μήνες και απορούσε πως άφησε έτσι τον εαυτό του, να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο στην κοπέλα, ενώ ψάχνει το έρωτα της ζωής του μετά από δύο μήνες "ωμού" σεξ. Επιπρόσθετα επιχειρηματολόγησα για την επιπόλαιη πράξη της, φέρνοντας ως παράδειγμα παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις στις ΗΠΑ, που μετά από 10 χρόνια ψάχνει ακόμα η οικογένεια το παιδί της! Αλλά αυτά είπαμε, τα έχω δει σε ταινίες σύμφωνα με το επιχείρημα (εδώ πραγματικά γελάει ο κόσμος), της ρεμεντυ. Τέλος αναφέρεσαι συνέχεια για ένα άλλο θέμα, παραπάνω ανέφερα να επιχειρηματολογήσεις για το θέμα εδώ, αλλά συνεχίζεις να κάνεις την "δικηγόρο" της ρεμεντυ, που μου είναι αδιάφορο κιόλας. Εγώ τα επιχειρηματά μου τα είπα, το αν συμφωνείτε με αυτά ή όχι, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, δικό σας θέμα. Όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με την δική σου άποψη ή της ρεμεντυ (γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι αποκλειστικές δικές σου αυτές οι απόψεις ή της ρεμεντυ, αλλά εγώ και πάλι θα απαντήσω), ότι αυτές οι απόψεις σύμφωνα με εσάς είναι για προσοχή, πραγματικά μετά από αυτό δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο και ότι λες και ήμαστε σε πόλεμο και κάνουμε μάχες και ότι εγώ νίκησα!!! (εγώ το λέω κόμπλεξ αυτό, αλλά δεν μου πέφτει λόγος στην ψυχοσύνθεση του άλλου), ψάξτε εσωτερικά μέσα σας, να δείτε μήπως καταβάθος εσείς επιθυμείτε την προσοχή από τους άλλους, ρίχνοντας την επιθυμία σας σε άλλον. Δεν παρεξηγούμαι από κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις, μην ανησυχείς...

Τέλος σε παρακαλώ εγώ προσωπικά αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα του νήματός μου και όχι με ξένα ή άσχετα θέματα....

----------


## Miliva21

> "..πρωτη φορα ειδα μελος να επιτιθεται ετσι και μαλιστα χωρις επιχειρηματα...αυτο με εκνευρισε η επιθεση του εν οιδα που δν βασιζοταν πουθενα...σε κανενα επιχειρημα....αλλο να πεις κτ εσυ κ γω να διαφωνησω και να σ πω εχεις αδικο κ να "μαλωσουμε" αλλα να βασιζω την αποψη μου σε επιχειρηματα και αλλο η επιθεση με ειρωνιες ......"
> 
> Και αυτό το σχολιάκι, έγινε, όταν δεν μπορούσα να απαντήσω και από την στιγμή που επιχειρηματολόγησα για τα πάντα, για τα 1-2 ραντεβού που η ρεμεντυ τα έκανε 10, για ειρωνία, προσθέτοντας ότι έχω μουσουλμανικές απόψεις, επειδή είπα να γίνει σεξ μετά από μία πρώτη προσέγγιση 1 ή 2 ραντεβού! Πραγματικά γελάει ο κόσμος με αυτά τα σχόλιά σας εδώ. Και για το "δοχείο" ηδονής, που ανέφερε ο ίδιος ο νηματοθέτης ότι έτσι την έβλεπε επί 2 μήνες και απορούσε πως άφησε έτσι τον εαυτό του, να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο στην κοπέλα, ενώ ψάχνει το έρωτα της ζωής του μετά από δύο μήνες "ωμού" σεξ. Επιπρόσθετα επιχειρηματολόγησα για την επιπόλαιη πράξη της, φέρνοντας ως παράδειγμα παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις στις ΗΠΑ, που μετά από 10 χρόνια ψάχνει ακόμα η οικογένεια το παιδί της! Αλλά αυτά είπαμε, τα έχω δει σε ταινίες σύμφωνα με το επιχείρημα (εδώ πραγματικά γελάει ο κόσμος), της ρεμεντυ. Τέλος αναφέρεσαι συνέχεια για ένα άλλο θέμα, παραπάνω ανέφερα να επιχειρηματολογήσεις για το θέμα εδώ, αλλά συνεχίζεις να κάνεις την "δικηγόρο" της ρεμεντυ, που μου είναι αδιάφορο κιόλας. Εγώ τα επιχειρηματά μου τα είπα, το αν συμφωνείτε με αυτά ή όχι, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα, δικό σας θέμα. Όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με την δική σου άποψη ή της ρεμεντυ (γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι αποκλειστικές δικές σου αυτές οι απόψεις ή της ρεμεντυ, αλλά εγώ και πάλι θα απαντήσω), ότι αυτές οι απόψεις σύμφωνα με εσάς είναι για προσοχή, πραγματικά μετά από αυτό δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο και ότι λες και ήμαστε σε πόλεμο και κάνουμε μάχες και ότι εγώ νίκησα!!! (εγώ το λέω κόμπλεξ αυτό, αλλά δεν μου πέφτει λόγος στην ψυχοσύνθεση του άλλου), ψάξτε εσωτερικά μέσα σας, να δείτε μήπως καταβάθος εσείς επιθυμείτε την προσοχή από τους άλλους, ρίχνοντας την επιθυμία σας σε άλλον. Δεν παρεξηγούμαι από κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις, μην ανησυχείς...
> 
> Τέλος σε παρακαλώ εγώ προσωπικά αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα του νήματός μου και όχι με ξένα ή άσχετα θέματα....


Ναι....ναι....ναι.......
Ααα κ κτ τελευταιο ...ΝΑΙ.
....!!! xD

----------


## DL010117a

> Ναι....ναι....ναι.......
> Ααα κ κτ τελευταιο ...ΝΑΙ.
> ....!!! xD


Αφήνω στον κόσμο να κρίνει την απάντησή σου, δεν θα μπώ στον κόπο να απαντήσω...

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγάλε είσαι αγόρι προσπάθησε να γίνεις αντρασ οι άντρες δεν τα βάζουν με γυναικεσ και δεύτερον για να σου λένε τα κορίτσια ότι είσαι λαθοσ είσαι λαθοσ τέλος αυτό κρατά μόνο τα υπόλοιπα ξέχνα τα τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα τα κορίτσια σου λένε ότι κάτι κανεισ λαθοσ τέλος

----------


## DL010117a

> Ρε μεγάλε είσαι αγόρι προσπάθησε να γίνεις αντρασ οι άντρες δεν τα βάζουν με γυναικεσ και δεύτερον για να σου λένε τα κορίτσια ότι είσαι λαθοσ είσαι λαθοσ τέλος αυτό κρατά μόνο τα υπόλοιπα ξέχνα τα τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα τα κορίτσια σου λένε ότι κάτι κανεισ λαθοσ τέλος


Δεν νομίζω ότι τα έβαλα με κάποια γυναίκα εδώ. Ίσα ίσα εγώ "τρώω" ειρωνίες από εκείνες και χωρίς ιδιαίτερα επιχειρήματα. Το ότι θεωρείς επιχείρημα, ότι έχω δει διάφορα από ταινίες και ότι είμαι γραμματικά αγράμματος και θεωρείς πως είναι σοβαρά επιχειρήματα για συζήτηση και ότι έχουν δίκιο κιόλας, επειδή είναι γυναίκες, αυτό με ξεπερνά. Είναι σαφώς δικές τους απόψεις σεβαστές κατ' εμέ, αλλά για να περνάει η ώρα, όχι πως γίνεται σοβαρή συζήτηση με αυτά τα επιχειρήματα που έχουν.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρε μεγάλε είσαι αγόρι προσπάθησε να γίνεις αντρασ οι άντρες δεν τα βάζουν με γυναικεσ και δεύτερον για να σου λένε τα κορίτσια ότι είσαι λαθοσ είσαι λαθοσ τέλος αυτό κρατά μόνο τα υπόλοιπα ξέχνα τα τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα τα κορίτσια σου λένε ότι κάτι κανεισ λαθοσ τέλος


Elis, μπράβο γι' αυτό που λες ότι οι άντρες δεν τα βάζουν με γυναίκες...
Μόνο αυτό ήθελα να σχολιάσω, για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω...σόρρυ για την παρέμβαση εν οίδα...

----------


## elis

Δεν ξέρεις τις γυναίκες για αυτό τα λεσ αυτά εκτός κι αν τρολαρεισ

----------


## elis

Είναι στη φύση τους να αντιλαμβάνονται τα πάντα πάρτο χαμπάρι

----------


## DL010117a

> Elis, μπράβο γι' αυτό που λες ότι οι άντρες δεν τα βάζουν με γυναίκες...
> Μόνο αυτό ήθελα να σχολιάσω, για τα υπόλοιπα δεν ξέρω...σόρρυ για την παρέμβαση εν οίδα...


Δεν υπάρχουν συγνώμες Κύκνε, το θέμα είναι ελεύθερο και μπορεί ο καθένας να σχολιάσει οτιδήποτε.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν ξέρεις τις γυναίκες για αυτό τα λεσ αυτά εκτός κι αν τρολαρεισ


Ναι αλλά και πάλι δεν βρήκα αξιόλογο επιχείρημα. Άλλο να μην συμφωνεί κάποιος με μια άποψη και άλλο να ειρωνεύεται με τις γραμματικές γνώσεις...

----------


## DL010117a

> Είναι στη φύση τους να αντιλαμβάνονται τα πάντα πάρτο χαμπάρι


Υπάρχουν κοπέλες με ώριμη σκέψη και υπάρχουν άλλες κοπέλες που κρίνουν εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια και υπάρχουν άλλες κοπέλες που αντιλαμβάνονται αυτό που θέλουν εκείνες να αντιλαμβάνονται. Μην με βγάζεις, ότι είμαι κατά των γυναικών γιατί είσαι λάθος εδώ. Είμαι αρνητικός με μια συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά μιας συγκεκριμένης κυρίας, όχι όλων των γυναικών του κόσμου...

----------


## Miliva21

> Ρε μεγάλε είσαι αγόρι προσπάθησε να γίνεις αντρασ οι άντρες δεν τα βάζουν με γυναικεσ και δεύτερον για να σου λένε τα κορίτσια ότι είσαι λαθοσ είσαι λαθοσ τέλος αυτό κρατά μόνο τα υπόλοιπα ξέχνα τα τόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα τα κορίτσια σου λένε ότι κάτι κανεισ λαθοσ τέλος


Αστο ελις...αδιαφορησε καλυτερα...αλλο του λες κ επιτηδες αλλο σου απαντα γτ θελει παντα να βγαινει απο πανω....δν αξιζει....

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι....ναι....ναι.......
> Ααα κ κτ τελευταιο ...ΝΑΙ.
> ....!!! xD


Αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία λέγεται αυτό...

----------


## DL010117a

Παιδιά το ότι δεν συμφωνείτε με μία άποψη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο άλλος δεν έχει επιχειρήματα. Οκ, μπορείτε να διαφωνείτε ή να συμφωνείτε, αλλά τα επιχειρήματα υπάρχουν, άλλο το ότι δεν συμφωνείτε με αυτά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα. Τέλος ναι εκνευρίστηκα και κάποιες φορές βγήκα εκτός εαυτού και πήρα "μπάλα" και άλλα μέλη, όμως δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει και να λέει μια κυρία ότι είμαι αγράμματος γραμματικά, ενώ δεν ξέρει αυτή η κυρία να βάζει σημεία στίξης για να δείξει την μεταφορά της λέξης. Όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε την μεταφορά της λέξης βάζουμε (*""*), είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Να κάνει μπούλινγκ σε άλλα άτομα ξέρει αυτή η κυρία, να γράψει σωστά ένα κείμενο δεν ξέρει όμως.

----------


## elisabet

> Παιδιά το ότι δεν συμφωνείτε με μία άποψη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο άλλος δεν έχει επιχειρήματα. Οκ, μπορείτε να διαφωνείτε ή να συμφωνείτε, αλλά τα επιχειρήματα υπάρχουν, άλλο το ότι δεν συμφωνείτε με αυτά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα. Τέλος ναι εκνευρίστηκα και κάποιες φορές βγήκα εκτός εαυτού και πήρα "μπάλα" και άλλα μέλη, όμως δεν μπορεί να βγαίνει και να λέει μια κυρία ότι είμαι αγράμματος γραμματικά, ενώ δεν ξέρει αυτή η κυρία να βάζει σημεία στίξης για να δείξει την μεταφορά της λέξης. Όταν θέλουμε να δείξουμε την μεταφορά της λέξης βάζουμε (*""*), είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Να κάνει μπούλινγκ σε άλλα άτομα ξέρει αυτή η κυρία, να γράψει σωστά ένα κείμενο δεν ξέρει όμως.


Έχεις παρεξηγηθεί μέχρι τώρα με μένα με την Ρεμεντυ, την Μιλιβα, την jock, την Ναταλία...μπορεί να ξεχνάω κι άλλους.
Συνέχισε έτσι, μένουν κι άλλα μέλη που δεν τα χεις βάλει μαζί τους, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.
Και μετά έλα να μας γράφεις για την κατάπτωση της νεολαίας και οτι δεν είναι του επιπέδου σου να κάνεις παρέα μαζί τους γιατί άμα ήθελες αυτοί θα σε κάνανε παρέα!

----------


## DL010117a

> Έχεις παρεξηγηθεί μέχρι τώρα με μένα με την Ρεμεντυ, την Μιλιβα, την jock, την Ναταλία...μπορεί να ξεχνάω κι άλλους.
> Συνέχισε έτσι, μένουν κι άλλα μέλη που δεν τα χεις βάλει μαζί τους, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.
> Και μετά έλα να μας γράφεις για την κατάπτωση της νεολαίας και οτι δεν είναι του επιπέδου σου να κάνεις παρέα μαζί τους γιατί άμα ήθελες αυτοί θα σε κάνανε παρέα!


Με την μόνη διαφορά ότι ζήτησα και από εσένα και από την ναταλία "συγνώμη", σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά μάλλον βλέπεις ό,τι σε συμφέρει. Δευτερον με την Μιλιβα δεν έχω κάτι, δεν θεωρώ πως παρεξηγήθηκα με την Μιλιβα, δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Η jock, έλεγε πως λέω "χαζαμάρες" και ότι προσπαθώ να επιβάλω τις απόψεις μου και μου πρόσαψε και άλλα που δεν τα είπα ποτέ (μέχρι και η ρεμεντυ της είπε, ότι δεν τα έχω πει εγώ αυτά, φαντάσου). Και όσον αφορά για την ρεμεντυ, θα πρέπει πρώτα να κοιτάξει τον εαυτό της και μετά να κάνει μπούλινγκ σε 19χρονους για να φανεί ανώτερη. Δεν ξέρει να βάζει σημεία στίξης και μου κάνει και "μάθημα" γραμματικής από πάνω. Δεν έχουμε τα ίδια βιώματα, για την νεολαία, οπότε μην κρίνεις από την ζωή σου, αλλά σύμφωνα με την ζωή του άλλου που δεν την ξέρεις. Οπότε μην ειρωνεύεσαι για ένα θέμα, που έχω στεναχωρηθεί χρόνια γι'αυτό...

----------


## elisabet

> Με την μόνη διαφορά ότι ζήτησα και από εσένα και από την ναταλία "συγνώμη", σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά μάλλον βλέπεις ό,τι σε συμφέρει. Δευτερον με την Μιλιβα δεν έχω κάτι, δεν θεωρώ πως παρεξηγήθηκα με την Μιλιβα, δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Η jock, έλεγε πως λέω "χαζαμάρες" και ότι προσπαθώ να επιβάλω τις απόψεις μου και μου πρόσαψε και άλλα που δεν τα είπα ποτέ (μέχρι και η ρεμεντυ της είπε, ότι δεν τα έχω πει εγώ αυτά, φαντάσου). Και όσον αφορά για την ρεμεντυ, θα πρέπει πρώτα να κοιτάξει τον εαυτό της και μετά να κάνει μπούλινγκ σε 19χρονους για να φανεί ανώτερη. Δεν ξέρει να βάζει σημεία στίξης και μου κάνει και "μάθημα" γραμματικής από πάνω. Δεν έχουμε τα ίδια βιώματα, για την νεολαία, οπότε μην κρίνεις από την ζωή σου, αλλά σύμφωνα με την ζωή του άλλου που δεν την ξέρεις. Οπότε μην ειρωνεύεσαι για ένα θέμα, που έχω στεναχωρηθεί χρόνια γι'αυτό...


Σε μένα ζήτησες συγγνώμη αφού στο είχα "εκμαιεύσει" κάπως και σου είχα ζητήσει εγώ πρώτη. Και έδειξες πόσο το εννοούσες αφού μετά συνέχισες τα ίδια.
Δεν χρειάζεται να μου λες τι έγινε, εκεί είναι, τα είδα. ΔΙΑΣΤΡΕΒΛΩΝΕΙΣ τα λόγια όλων!!! Με την Μιλιβα δεν παρεξηγηθήκες; Σε ποια ζωή; Την κατηγόρησες και εκείνη, ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ οτι σε ειρωνεύτηκε και στο τέλος, όπως ΟΛΟΙ σε ειρωνεύτηκε όντως!!!
Η jock καλά έκανε κι έλεγε πως έλεγες χαζομάρες και προσπαθούσες να επιβάλεις τις απόψεις σου γιατί αυτό έκανες. Τα επιχειρήματα σου ήταν άκυρα διότι ήταν εκτός τόπου και χρόνου και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν βοηθούσαν τον θεματοθέτη.

Και τέλος, όντως πιστεύω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα να κατανοήσεις τι σου λέει ο άλλος, όχι επειδή είσαι χαζός ή αγράμματος αλλά γιατί είσαι γεμάτος θυμό και βλέπεις παντού εχθρούς.

----------


## DL010117a

> Σε μένα ζήτησες συγγνώμη αφού στο είχα "εκμαιεύσει" κάπως και σου είχα ζητήσει εγώ πρώτη. Και έδειξες πόσο το εννοούσες αφού μετά συνέχισες τα ίδια.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να μου λες τι έγινε, εκεί είναι, τα είδα. ΔΙΑΣΤΡΕΒΛΩΝΕΙΣ τα λόγια όλων!!! Με την Μιλιβα δεν παρεξηγηθήκες; Σε ποια ζωή; Την κατηγόρησες και εκείνη, ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ οτι σε ειρωνεύτηκε και στο τέλος, όπως ΟΛΟΙ σε ειρωνεύτηκε όντως!!!
> Η jock καλά έκανε κι έλεγε πως έλεγες χαζομάρες και προσπαθούσες να επιβάλεις τις απόψεις σου γιατί αυτό έκανες. Τα επιχειρήματα σου ήταν άκυρα διότι ήταν εκτός τόπου και χρόνου και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν βοηθούσαν τον θεματοθέτη.
> 
> Και τέλος, όντως πιστεύω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα να κατανοήσεις τι σου λέει ο άλλος, όχι επειδή είσαι χαζός ή αγράμματος αλλά γιατί είσαι γεμάτος θυμό και βλέπεις παντού εχθρούς.


Ναι αλλά σου ζήτησα συγνώμη όμως και αυτό το παραλείπεις σκοπίμως. Δεν διαστρεβλώνω τα λόγια, απλά εσείς βλέπετε το φύλο του δέντρου και χάνετε το δάσος. Ναι ότι με ειρωνεύτηκε είναι γεγονός, όμως δεν παρεξηγήθηκα, από την Μιλιβα γιατί έχει δείξει από την αρχή μια αξιοπρεπή στάση απέναντί μου. Δεν σχολίασες το γεγονός για την jock που μου πρόσαψε και άλλα που δεν τα έχω πει, ό,τι θέλεις βλέπεις πάλι. Όσον αφορά για τις απόψεις μου, δεν επέβαλα σε κανέναν τίποτα, έχει το δικαίωμα ο θεματοθέτης να με γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια και εμένα και τις απόψεις μου και να επιλέξει τις δικές σας απόψεις για να βοηθηθεί, άρα πως επέβαλα τις απόψεις μου, αφού έχει το δικαίωμα να με γράψει; Μήπως δίνετε δικές σας λανθασμένες ερμηνείες πάνω στα θέματα; Εκτός και αν έχετε το αλάθητο, οπότε πάω πάσο. Όμως χαίρομαι που λες ότι υπήρχαν επιχειρήματα γιατί, συνέχεια μου λένε ότι δεν υπήρχαν επιχειρήματα γιατί προφανώς δεν συμφωνού με αυτά, αλλά αυτό είναι δικαίωμά τους. Ο θεματοθέτης παραδέχτηκε πολλά που είπα, αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν το "είδατε" μάλλον. Για την ρεμεντυ δεν σχολίασες τίποτα, περίεργο, θα της πω ότι δεν κάνεις καλά την δουλεία σου και ότι δεν με κατηγορείς όσο θα έπρεπε...

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι αλλά σου ζήτησα συγνώμη όμως και αυτό το παραλείπεις σκοπίμως. Δεν διαστρεβλώνω τα λόγια, απλά εσείς βλέπετε το φύλο του δέντρου και χάνετε το δάσος. Ναι ότι με ειρωνεύτηκε είναι γεγονός, όμως δεν παρεξηγήθηκα, από την Μιλιβα γιατί έχει δείξει από την αρχή μια αξιοπρεπή στάση απέναντί μου. Δεν σχολίασες το γεγονός για την jock που μου πρόσαψε και άλλα που δεν τα έχω πει, ό,τι θέλεις βλέπεις πάλι. Όσον αφορά για τις απόψεις μου, δεν επέβαλα σε κανέναν τίποτα, έχει το δικαίωμα ο θεματοθέτης να με γράψει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια και εμένα και τις απόψεις μου και να επιλέξει τις δικές σας απόψεις για να βοηθηθεί, άρα πως επέβαλα τις απόψεις μου, αφού έχει το δικαίωμα να με γράψει; Μήπως δίνετε δικές σας λανθασμένες ερμηνείες πάνω στα θέματα; Εκτός και αν έχετε το αλάθητο, οπότε πάω πάσο. Όμως χαίρομαι που λες ότι υπήρχαν επιχειρήματα γιατί, συνέχεια μου λένε ότι δεν υπήρχαν επιχειρήματα γιατί προφανώς δεν συμφωνού με αυτά, αλλά αυτό είναι δικαίωμά τους. Ο θεματοθέτης παραδέχτηκε πολλά που είπα, αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν το "είδατε" μάλλον. Για την ρεμεντυ δεν σχολίασες τίποτα, περίεργο, θα της πω ότι δεν κάνεις καλά την δουλεία σου και ότι δεν με κατηγορείς όσο θα έπρεπε...


Πως παρέλειψα να πω για τη συγγνώμη σου αφού μόλις πριν την ανέφερα;!!!! Πλάκα έχεις τελικά...
Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να στο πω για το καταλάβεις. Τα επιχειρήματα σου ήταν ΑΚΥΡΑ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ!!! Άρα ναι σαν να μην υπήρχαν ήταν, άλλα σου λένε και άλλα απαντάς εσύ.
Απέναντι στην Ρεμεντυ συγκεκριμένα δεν είχες ΚΑΝΕΝΑ επιχείρημα εκτός από το να την πεις αμόρφωτη επειδή ΕΣΥ δεν είχες καταλάβει αυτό που σου έλεγε ή έκανες πως δεν το καταλάβαινες για να συνεχίζεις τα δικά σου.

Ποια είναι τα πολλά που παραδέχτηκε ο θεματοθέτης; Για πες τα μου ένα ένα...

----------


## DL010117a

> Πως παρέλειψα να πω για τη συγγνώμη σου αφού μόλις πριν την ανέφερα;!!!! Πλάκα έχεις τελικά...
> Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να στο πω για το καταλάβεις. Τα επιχειρήματα σου ήταν ΑΚΥΡΑ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ!!! Άρα ναι σαν να μην υπήρχαν ήταν, άλλα σου λένε και άλλα απαντάς εσύ.
> Απέναντι στην Ρεμεντυ συγκεκριμένα δεν είχες ΚΑΝΕΝΑ επιχείρημα εκτός από το να την πεις αμόρφωτη επειδή ΕΣΥ δεν είχες καταλάβει αυτό που σου έλεγε ή έκανες πως δεν το καταλάβαινες για να συνεχίζεις τα δικά σου.
> 
> Ποια είναι τα πολλά που παραδέχτηκε ο θεματοθέτης; Για πες τα μου ένα ένα...


Παραδέχτηκε ότι την έβλεπε ως δοχείο ηδονής, επί 2 μήνες. Και αναρωτιόταν πως άφησε τον εαυτό του να της συμπεριφέρεται έτσι. 
Όσον αφορά για τα επιχειρήματα, επειδή δεν συμφωνείτε εσείς αυτό εμένα δεν μου λέει κάτι. Ο θεματοθέτης επιλέγει τι απόψεις θα ακούσει. Μάλλον εσύ δεν κατάλαβες τα επιχειρήματά μου απέναντι στην ρεμεντυ. Τα δικά της επιχειρήματα δεν ευσταθούν, ούτε το ότι με είπε γραμματικά αγράμματο, όταν δεν ξέρει η ίδια να βάζει τα σημεία στίξης. Αυτό εσύ μπορείς να το λες επιχείρημα, εγώ το λέω μια μπούρδα και μισή.

----------


## elisabet

> Παραδέχτηκε ότι την έβλεπε ως δοχείο ηδονής, επί 2 μήνες. Και αναρωτιόταν πως άφησε τον εαυτό του να της συμπεριφέρεται έτσι. 
> Όσον αφορά για τα επιχειρήματα, επειδή δεν συμφωνείτε εσείς αυτό εμένα δεν μου λέει κάτι. Ο θεματοθέτης επιλέγει τι απόψεις θα ακούσει. Μάλλον εσύ δεν κατάλαβες τα επιχειρήματά μου απέναντι στην ρεμεντυ. Τα δικά της επιχειρήματα δεν ευσταθούν, ούτε το ότι με είπε γραμματικά αγράμματο, όταν δεν ξέρει η ίδια να βάζει τα σημεία στίξης. Αυτό εσύ μπορείς να το λες επιχείρημα, εγώ το λέω μια μπούρδα και μισή.


Αυτό που είπες δεν είναι "πολλά" όπως είπες στο προηγούμενο μνμ σου, είναι ένα. Και μάλιστα και για αυτό το ένα το παιδί αναθεώρησε μετά από λίγο. Σε ΟΛΑ τα υπόλοιπα, ΔΙΑΦΩΝΗΣΕ μαζί σου!

Καλά εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τα επιχειρήματα σου γιατί είμαι χαζή οπότε εξηγείται. Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το παράξενο; Πως κανείς δεν τα κατάλαβε, και όλοι τα βρήκαν άκυρα. Αυτό θα πρεπε να σε βάζει σε σκέψεις.

----------


## elis

μεγαλε κ με μενα παρεξηγηθηκεσ αλλα εγω δε θα κατσω να σε βαλω μυαλο ευχομαι να τα κανεισ και στη δουλεια σου αυριο μεθαυριο αυτα τα παιχνιδια εμενα με κουρασεσ τα παραταω

----------


## Miliva21

> Έχεις παρεξηγηθεί μέχρι τώρα με μένα με την Ρεμεντυ, την Μιλιβα, την jock, την Ναταλία...μπορεί να ξεχνάω κι άλλους.
> Συνέχισε έτσι,


Αντε καλε...... :) εγω δν παρεξηγηθηκα ουτε για αστειο.... ο ουδεν οιδα μας εξεφρασε ενα προβλημα του σχετικα με την επικοινωνια του με τους αλλους ανθρωπους ....εμεις το μονο που μπορουμε ν κανουμε γ να βοηθησουμε ειναι να πουμε την αποψη μας γ την συναναστροφη μας μαζι του για να δει τί πιθανον βγαζει μπροστα εξω.....

Ομως διαπιστωσα πως ο,τι και να του πεις που δεν του αρεσει ...(ειτε με τον καλυτερο τροπο ειτε οχι) ( γτ ολοι προσπαθησαμε) το εκλαμβανει σαν ειρωνεια .....

Μαλλον ο τροπος μας ειναι λαθος ή δεν ειμαστε οι καταλληλοι γ να πουμε την αποψη μας που θα τον βαλει σε σκεψη....δεν πρζ.....
Μαλλον δν ειναι ετοιμος ακομα να κοιταξει πιο βαθια τον εαυτο του και να δει και ο ιδιος τί μπορει να κανει λαθος....γ αυτο σταματαω εδω....

Κ ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να καταλαβει και εκεινος πως δεν ειμαστε εδω ...γ να κανουμε πολεμο και να τα βαλουμε με ολους προκειμενου να επικρατησουν οι αποψεις μας.....αλλα προκειμενου να ανταλλαξουμε γνωμες...να διαφωνησουμε...να σκεφτουμε....να προβληματιστουμε.....

----------


## DL010117a

> μεγαλε κ με μενα παρεξηγηθηκεσ αλλα εγω δε θα κατσω να σε βαλω μυαλο ευχομαι να τα κανεισ και στη δουλεια σου αυριο μεθαυριο αυτα τα παιχνιδια εμενα με κουρασεσ τα παραταω


Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά παρεξήγηση, τώρα που την είδες εσύ δεν ξέρω. Επίσης τα παρατάω γιατί φαίνεται ότι είμαι πολύ ηλίθιος για να σας φτάσω διανοητικά.

----------


## DL010117a

> Αντε καλε...... :) εγω δν παρεξηγηθηκα ουτε για αστειο.... ο ουδεν οιδα μας εξεφρασε ενα προβλημα του σχετικα με την επικοινωνια του με τους αλλους ανθρωπους ....εμεις το μονο που μπορουμε ν κανουμε γ να βοηθησουμε ειναι να πουμε την αποψη μας γ την συναναστροφη μας μαζι του για να δει τί πιθανον βγαζει μπροστα εξω.....
> 
> Ομως διαπιστωσα πως ο,τι και να του πεις που δεν του αρεσει ...(ειτε με τον καλυτερο τροπο ειτε οχι) ( γτ ολοι προσπαθησαμε) το εκλαμβανει σαν ειρωνεια .....
> 
> Μαλλον ο τροπος μας ειναι λαθος ή δεν ειμαστε οι καταλληλοι γ να πουμε την αποψη μας που θα τον βαλει σε σκεψη....δεν πρζ.....
> Μαλλον δν ειναι ετοιμος ακομα να κοιταξει πιο βαθια τον εαυτο του και να δει και ο ιδιος τί μπορει να κανει λαθος....γ αυτο σταματαω εδω....
> 
> Κ ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να καταλαβει και εκεινος πως δεν ειμαστε εδω ...γ να κανουμε πολεμο και να τα βαλουμε με ολους προκειμενου να επικρατησουν οι αποψεις μας.....αλλα προκειμενου να ανταλλαξουμε γνωμες...να διαφωνησουμε...να σκεφτουμε....να προβληματιστουμε.....


Τώρα γελάει πραγματικά ο κόσμος. Η ειρωνία πάει σύννεφο εδώ και δεν ξέρω αν τα κάνατε αυτά και σε άλλους ή βρήκατε με εμένα τώρα. Επίσης τα παρατάω γιατί λέω Α και καταλαβαίνετε Β.

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτό που είπες δεν είναι "πολλά" όπως είπες στο προηγούμενο μνμ σου, είναι ένα. Και μάλιστα και για αυτό το ένα το παιδί αναθεώρησε μετά από λίγο. Σε ΟΛΑ τα υπόλοιπα, ΔΙΑΦΩΝΗΣΕ μαζί σου!
> 
> Καλά εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τα επιχειρήματα σου γιατί είμαι χαζή οπότε εξηγείται. Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το παράξενο; Πως κανείς δεν τα κατάλαβε, και όλοι τα βρήκαν άκυρα. Αυτό θα πρεπε να σε βάζει σε σκέψεις.


Είναι το ένα που βγήκατε μετά από λίγο και δήθεν παρεξηγηθήκατε με το "δοχείο" ηδονής, που είχα δίκιο τελικά. Συμφώνησε με το δοχείο ηδονής και θεώρησε ότι και ευγενικά είπα αυτό που γινόταν 2 μήνες με την κοπέλα. Είχα και προσωπική παράθεση στο μήνυμά μου με την απάντησή του, οπότε μπορείς να πας να την δεις. Αυτό πες, ότι δεν καταλάβατε τα επιχειρήματα, γι'αυτό βγήκα και τα εξήγησα και έπειτα βγήκες εσύ και η ρεμεντυ και η jock και αρχίσατε να ειρωνεύεστε. Όλα τα έχω επεξηγήσει, αν δεν τα καταλαβαίνετε δεν φταίω εγώ. Πείτε μου να τα ξανα εξηγήσω, απλά μην ειρωνεύεστε. Και είναι ντροπή και δικιά σου, επειδή ασχολείσαι με την εκπαίδευση κιόλας, να βλέπεις ένα άτομο να ειρωνεύεται για γραμματικά λάθη και να κάνει "μαθήματα" γραμματικής, όταν αυτό το άτομο δεν ξέρει τα σημεία στίξης, αν τα ήξερε, θα γνώριζε ότι έκανε λάθος και θα έλεγε άλλα μετά, αλλά από ένα άτομο που ασχολείται με την εκπαίδευση, δεν γίνεται να υποστηρίζει κάτι τέτοιο. Τέλος, σταματάω εδώ, γιατί ενώ παρακάλεσα να μείνετε στο θέμα μου εδώ, ούτε αυτό σεβαστήκατε.

----------


## elis

Εντάξει εγώ σε κατάλαβα έτσι είσαι δεν κανεισ παιχνίδια άκου λίγο τώρα να καταλάβεις στη ζωή δεν είναι άσπρο μαύρο δηλαδή εγώ δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω αλλά εδώ κ τα καλά μου όλοι έχουμε πλεονεκτήματα κ μειονεκτήματα εσύ μπηκεσ εδώ χτυπασ το τυμπανακι σου και θεσ όλοι να συμφωνήσουμε δε γίνεται αυτό που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω εγώ γνώρισα τον παππού μου που είχε πάει στον πόλεμο στην Αλβανία από εκείνον έμαθα τα πάντα δε θα μου πεις εσύ ακόμα δε βγήκες από το αυγό πως είναι τα πράγματα επίσης όταν τα βλέπεις έτσι με ζηλεύει με ανταγωνίζεται κλπ δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις κάνε ότι θέλεις εδώ μέσα αλλά εσύ δε θα μπορείς να ζήσεις όχι εγώ κούτσα στραβά εγώ την βρίσκω την άκρη

----------


## DL010117a

> Εντάξει εγώ σε κατάλαβα έτσι είσαι δεν κανεισ παιχνίδια άκου λίγο τώρα να καταλάβεις στη ζωή δεν είναι άσπρο μαύρο δηλαδή εγώ δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω αλλά εδώ κ τα καλά μου όλοι έχουμε πλεονεκτήματα κ μειονεκτήματα εσύ μπηκεσ εδώ χτυπασ το τυμπανακι σου και θεσ όλοι να συμφωνήσουμε δε γίνεται αυτό που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω εγώ γνώρισα τον παππού μου που είχε πάει στον πόλεμο στην Αλβανία από εκείνον έμαθα τα πάντα δε θα μου πεις εσύ ακόμα δε βγήκες από το αυγό πως είναι τα πράγματα επίσης όταν τα βλέπεις έτσι με ζηλεύει με ανταγωνίζεται κλπ δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις κάνε ότι θέλεις εδώ μέσα αλλά εσύ δε θα μπορείς να ζήσεις όχι εγώ κούτσα στραβά εγώ την βρίσκω την άκρη


Μα, δεν κατάλαβες ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά μου. Εγώ παραθέτω κάποιες απόψεις μου, σωστές ή λάθος δεν έχει σημασία, αυτό θα το κρίνει ο εκάστοτε θεματοθέτης που έχει ένα πρόβλημα, αν τον βοηθάει η άποψή μου ή όχι. Τα βασικά μου προβλήματα είναι τα εξής δύο. Το πρώτο πρόβλημα είναι ότι ήρθα εδώ για να μου ανέβει κάπως η αυτοπεποίθηση με την επικοινωνία, γιατί επικοινωνία δεν έχω με κανέναν και το δεύτερο είναι ότι παραθέτω κάποιες απόψεις, είτε σωστές, είτε λάθος και βγαίνουν κάποιοι τυχαίοι, ξένοι προς εμένα, να με ειρωνευτούν. Δεν μπορείς να λες στον άλλον ότι είσαι γραμματικά αγράμματος, όταν δεν ξέρεις να βάζεις σημεία στίξης για να δείξεις την μεταφορά της λέξης. Δεν λέω ότι αυτά που παραθέτω ως απόψεις, είναι οι σωστές και οι δικές σας οι λάθος, αυτό που λέω είναι να μην μου ρίχνετε την ψυχολογία μου, γιατί πίστεψέ με, πριν ήμουν καλύτερα, όταν ερχόμουν εδώ έβλεπα 10 μηνύματα γεμάτα ειρωνία και κακία προς εμένα. Κάποιες κοπέλες εδώ είχαν φιλότιμο και μου ζήτησαν σε άλλο θέμα συγνώμη και ζήτησα και εγώ. Και ο εγωισμός της ελισάβετ, δεν την αφήνει να δει τα πράγματα ούτε στο 1 μέτρο. Μου λέει παραπάνω, ναι εγώ ζήτησα συγνώμη πρώτη και εσύ δεύτερος και απαντάω πάνω σε αυτή την πρόταση της ελισάβετ *ναι γιατί εσύ πρώτη με ειρωνεύτηκες, άρα είναι απόλυτα λογικό να ζητήσεις πρώτη συγνώμη και εγώ δεύτερος επειδή ειρωνεύτηκα και εγώ, αλλά δεν ειρωνεύτηκα πρώτος.* Όσον αφορά για τις παλαιότερες γενιές, μας διδάσκουν και θα μας διδάσκουν και μέσα από την ιστορία, ότι ο άνθρωπος όσους αιώνες και αν περάσουν τα ίδια λάθη θα κάνει. Τέλος δεν γίνεται πριν να ήμουν απλά στεναχωρημένος και μετά από τα μηνύματά σας εδώ, να βγαίνω έξω να κάνω μια βόλτα να ηρεμίσω από τις πολλές ειρωνίες και κακίες. *Είναι ωραίο και βολικό να βγάζουμε τον άλλον φταίχτη για τα πάντα, το δύσκολο είναι να παραδεχτούμε εμείς τα δικάς μας λάθη και να κατεβάσουμε τον εγωισμό μας...*

----------


## elis

μεγαλε η ζωη ειναι πολεμοσ ετσι ειναι κ στη δουλεια τα πραγματα συνιθησε το κ πολεμα

----------


## DL010117a

> μεγαλε η ζωη ειναι πολεμοσ ετσι ειναι κ στη δουλεια τα πραγματα συνιθησε το κ πολεμα


Ναι, αλλά πολεμάω από την έκτη δημοτικού μέχρι σήμερα. Είτε εγώ με τους άλλους, είτε οι άλλοι με εμένα και από την στεναχώρια μου, άφησα το άθλημα, έπεσε η ψυχολογία μου και πήρα πολλά κιλά, επειδή έτρωγα. Ένα μόνο θα σου πω και δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ μου αυτό, όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν. Είχαμε τελειώσει το σχολείο και τις πανελλήνιες και βγήκε όλη η τάξη και πήγε για χορό και ποτά και στον μοναδικό που δεν είπαν ήταν σε εμένα. Σου λέω τώρα βγήκαν 20 άτομα και χωρίς εμένα. Επίσης ήμουν ο μοναδικός που δεν έδωσαν το λεύκωμα της τάξης να γράψω μια ευχή. Τα Χριστούγεννα του 2014, είχαν βγει πάλι όλοι και τα αγόρια συνόδευαν τις κοπέλες και σε εμένα δεν είχαν πει τίποτα. Έτσι την ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων, εκείνοι διασκέδαζαν και εγώ είχα κλείσει τα παράθυρα για να έχω σκοτάδι στο δωμάτιο και να κλαίω όλη την ημέρα, έτσι πέρασα την ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων. Οπότε μην μου λες, ότι η ζωή είναι πόλεμος, γιατί τον ζω κάθε μέρα...

----------


## elis

Στο στρατό που θα πας όλα αυτά θα τα ξεχάσεις και θα βγεις στη ζωή ακόμα στην αρχή είσαι τίποτα δεν έχεις δει ακόμα πρέπει να πας για δουλειά επιμένω όσο διάβασες διάβασες φτάνει δε χρειάζεσαι άλλη θεωρία πήγαινε κ να θυμάσαι τρέχεις μαραθώνιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά παρεξήγηση, τώρα που την είδες εσύ δεν ξέρω. Επίσης τα παρατάω γιατί φαίνεται ότι είμαι πολύ ηλίθιος για να σας φτάσω διανοητικά.


δεν ειναι το θεμα αν φτασεις καπιον αλλα ποσο πολυ θες κατι δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να θες κατι πολυ για να το θες πολυ αυτο σημαινει να το σκεφτεσαι και να παιρνεις αναποδες να σου γινεται παθος τροπος ζωης νομιζεις οτι αυτο ειναι τοσο ευκολο? στη πραξη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια απο το πατο στη κορυφη.

----------


## DL010117a

> δεν ειναι το θεμα αν φτασεις καπιον αλλα ποσο πολυ θες κατι δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να θες κατι πολυ για να το θες πολυ αυτο σημαινει να το σκεφτεσαι και να παιρνεις αναποδες να σου γινεται παθος τροπος ζωης νομιζεις οτι αυτο ειναι τοσο ευκολο? στη πραξη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια απο το πατο στη κορυφη.


To θέμα είναι ότι όσο θέλεις κάτι πολύ, αυτό ποτέ δεν γίνεται. Βλέπεις έχω ένα άνθρωπο, συμφοιτητή που μιλάμε και ας πούμε ήμαστε φίλοι. Αυτός είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια κατάσταση με εμένα και οι ζωές μας, μοιάζουν κάπως πχ περάσαμε σχεδόν τα ίδια στο σχολείο. Αυτός όμως ξέρει ότι δεν είναι όμορφος στην όψη, αλλά έχει καλή ψυχή. Έτσι λοιπόν βρήκε κοπέλα, αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση ακόμα, γιατί αυτή έχει αγόρι, αλλά όμως έχουν βγει οι δύο τους δύο φορές, χωρίς να έχει το αγόρι της μαζί και του είπε σήμερα ότι αν δεν είχε σχέση με αυτόν, τότε θα είχαν σίγουρα σχέση οι δύο τους και αυτό του το είπε η ίδια η κοπέλα, που σημειωτέον μπορεί να μην είναι ιδιαίτερα όμορφος ο φίλος μου στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση, αλλά η κοπέλα είναι κουκλάρα, θεά. Και πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζουν. Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι ότι πάντα υπάρχει ένας κύκλος, εγώ δεν έχω βγει ακόμα από αυτόν και τυρανιέμαι ακόμα, ο φίλος μου όμως βγήκε από αυτόν και θα ξαναβγεί και τρίτη φορά με την κοπέλα, χωρίς το αγόρι της. Είναι τυχερός και χαίρομαι γι'αυτόν, αλλά εγώ έχω κολήσει στο ίδιο εμπόδιο και δεν βλέπω να φεύγω σύντομα από αυτό. Και ξέρεις τι με αγχώνει περισσότερο; Ότι οι ηλικίες των 17-18-19, έχουν φύγει και δεν θα ξαναγυρίσουν ΠΟΤΕ. Ό,τι έκανε κάποιος, έκανε. Ο χρόνος δεν γυρίζει πίσω. Γι'αυτό και η ζωή μας είναι μικρή...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Αυτο που με πειραξε με την ηλικια των 18 ηταν οτι δεν ειχα την εμπειρια και δεν ηξερα πως να κρατησω ανθρωπους διπλα μου ετσι τοτε πεταξα πολα πραγματα που τα ηθελα αρα το μονο πραγμα που με προβληματισε ειμουν εγω ο ιδιος οταν σκεφτομουν το παρελθον οι αλλοι ουτε καν

----------


## Mara.Z

> To θέμα είναι ότι όσο θέλεις κάτι πολύ, αυτό ποτέ δεν γίνεται. Βλέπεις έχω ένα άνθρωπο, συμφοιτητή που μιλάμε και ας πούμε ήμαστε φίλοι. Αυτός είναι σχεδόν στην ίδια κατάσταση με εμένα και οι ζωές μας, μοιάζουν κάπως πχ περάσαμε σχεδόν τα ίδια στο σχολείο. Αυτός όμως ξέρει ότι δεν είναι όμορφος στην όψη, αλλά έχει καλή ψυχή. Έτσι λοιπόν βρήκε κοπέλα, αλλά δεν έχουν σχέση ακόμα, γιατί αυτή έχει αγόρι, αλλά όμως έχουν βγει οι δύο τους δύο φορές, χωρίς να έχει το αγόρι της μαζί και του είπε σήμερα ότι αν δεν είχε σχέση με αυτόν, τότε θα είχαν σίγουρα σχέση οι δύο τους και αυτό του το είπε η ίδια η κοπέλα, που σημειωτέον μπορεί να μην είναι ιδιαίτερα όμορφος ο φίλος μου στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση, αλλά η κοπέλα είναι κουκλάρα, θεά. Και πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζουν. Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι ότι πάντα υπάρχει ένας κύκλος, εγώ δεν έχω βγει ακόμα από αυτόν και τυρανιέμαι ακόμα, ο φίλος μου όμως βγήκε από αυτόν και θα ξαναβγεί και τρίτη φορά με την κοπέλα, χωρίς το αγόρι της. Είναι τυχερός και χαίρομαι γι'αυτόν, αλλά εγώ έχω κολήσει στο ίδιο εμπόδιο και δεν βλέπω να φεύγω σύντομα από αυτό. Και ξέρεις τι με αγχώνει περισσότερο; Ότι οι ηλικίες των 17-18-19, έχουν φύγει και δεν θα ξαναγυρίσουν ΠΟΤΕ. Ό,τι έκανε κάποιος, έκανε. Ο χρόνος δεν γυρίζει πίσω. Γι'αυτό και η ζωή μας είναι μικρή...


εν οιδα, επιτρεψε μου ενα σχολιο...
αν και δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα...

εισαι παρα πολυ μικρος για να μιλας ετσι... στην ηλικια των 19 το μελημα σου ειναι να αποκτησεις εμπειριες, να ζησεις πραγματα, ταξιδια, διαβασματα, μουσικη, συναυλιες, παρεες, διακοπες, φιλιες, παρτυ κλπ...
Το γνωστικο υποβαθρο και τον κωδικα αξιων τα εχεις. Αυτο που σου χρειαζεται τωρα και ειναι της ηλικιας σου, δεν ειναι το να επαναλαμβανεις τον κωδικα που εχεις ηδη μαθει προφορικα, αλλα να τον βαλεις σε πραξη-να ζησεις, και να δεις στην πραξη πως σου βγαινει η θεωρια....Και πιστεψε με, θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες....

----------


## Mara.Z

> δεν ειναι το θεμα αν φτασεις καπιον αλλα ποσο πολυ θες κατι δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να θες κατι πολυ για να το θες πολυ αυτο σημαινει να το σκεφτεσαι και να παιρνεις αναποδες να σου γινεται παθος τροπος ζωης νομιζεις οτι αυτο ειναι τοσο ευκολο? στη πραξη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια απο το πατο στη κορυφη.


αυτο που λες ομως εχει να κανει με εναν στοχο, μια φιλοδοξια....
και ναι, αυτο που λες ειναι ο ορισμος της επιτυχιας!

----------


## Miliva21

> Αυτο που με πειραξε με την ηλικια των 18 ηταν οτι δεν ειχα την εμπειρια και δεν ηξερα πως να κρατησω ανθρωπους διπλα μου ετσι τοτε πεταξα πολα πραγματα που τα ηθελα αρα το μονο πραγμα που με προβληματισε ειμουν εγω ο ιδιος οταν σκεφτομουν το παρελθον οι αλλοι ουτε καν


Ολοι το εχουμε κανει αυτο.....δν γεννιομαστε με το να ξερουμε τα παντα....ειδικα οταν προκειται να κανουμε με ανθρωπους ..στη πορεια μαθαινουμε πως να τους διαχειριζομαστε ....και πως να αποκτουμε τη καταλληλη κοινωνικη συμπεριφορα...μεσα απο τα λαθη ερχεται κ το σωστο....

----------


## DL010117a

> εν οιδα, επιτρεψε μου ενα σχολιο...
> αν και δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα...
> 
> εισαι παρα πολυ μικρος για να μιλας ετσι... στην ηλικια των 19 το μελημα σου ειναι να αποκτησεις εμπειριες, να ζησεις πραγματα, ταξιδια, διαβασματα, μουσικη, συναυλιες, παρεες, διακοπες, φιλιες, παρτυ κλπ...
> Το γνωστικο υποβαθρο και τον κωδικα αξιων τα εχεις. Αυτο που σου χρειαζεται τωρα και ειναι της ηλικιας σου, δεν ειναι το να επαναλαμβανεις τον κωδικα που εχεις ηδη μαθει προφορικα, αλλα να τον βαλεις σε πραξη-να ζησεις, και να δεις στην πραξη πως σου βγαινει η θεωρια....Και πιστεψε με, θα δεις μεγαλες διαφορες....


Θεωρητικά είναι σωστά αυτά που αναφέρεις, έτσι είναι. Πρακτικά υπάρχει τόση κακία στον κόσμο, που πραγματικά εύχονται να πεθάνει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. Αυτό που είχε πει ο Χριστόδουλος κάποτε, ήταν ακριβώς η ελληνική ψυχολογία. Δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικοί φίλοι σήμερα, να το ξέρεις αυτό. Και αν κάποιος το παίζει φίλος σου, πάντα κάτι θέλει από εσένα. Ήθελα και εγώ να κάνω ένα πάρτυ στο φοιτητικό μου σπίτι και έφαγα αμέσως ειρωνία και κακία και φυσικά δεν ήρθε κανένας, ενώ εγώ πάλεψα να γίνει ένα πάρτυ, αλλά τίποτα...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Θεωρητικά είναι σωστά αυτά που αναφέρεις, έτσι είναι. Πρακτικά υπάρχει τόση κακία στον κόσμο, που πραγματικά εύχονται να πεθάνει η κατσίκα του γείτονα. Αυτό που είχε πει ο Χριστόδουλος κάποτε, ήταν ακριβώς η ελληνική ψυχολογία. Δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικοί φίλοι σήμερα, να το ξέρεις αυτό. Και αν κάποιος το παίζει φίλος σου, πάντα κάτι θέλει από εσένα. Ήθελα και εγώ να κάνω ένα πάρτυ στο φοιτητικό μου σπίτι και έφαγα αμέσως ειρωνία και κακία και φυσικά δεν ήρθε κανένας, ενώ εγώ πάλεψα να γίνει ένα πάρτυ, αλλά τίποτα...


η εμπειρια σε αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΑ!
να πουλας τρέλα = να εντρυφησεις σε αυτο! αν δεν μπορεις, παιξε ρολο, προσποιησου.... δεν εισαι μονος, κι εγω το παλευω, και ειμαι 38...
2ον, να μην παιρνεις τιποτα προσωπικα!!! ειναι καραμεγιστο λαθος. εδω δεν παιρνουμε προσωπικα αλλα κι αλλα, την ειρωνεια του καθε μακακα και της καθε χαζοβιολας θα παρουμε? 

το ζουμι στο παρτυ που λες ειναι να τους επειθες οτι θα περασουν καλα, θα ειχες ποτο, φαγητο, και τη μουσικη που γουσταραν. Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην ερθουν...
Το οτι κατι θελουν απο σενα ειναι νομος της κοινωνιας. Κι εσυ κατι θελεις απο αυτους. Ετσι ειναι το ανθρωπινο δουναι-λαβειν... 
εδω δεν υπαρχει ανιδιοτελεια στη σχεση γονιου-παιδιου, θα υπαρξει μεταξυ γνωστων??

----------


## Miliva21

Μαρα νομιζω το εχεις δει λαθος το πραγμα...υπαρχουν ανθρωποι απο τους οποιους θελεις τη φιλια τους...την υποστηριξη τους.....και οι ιδιοι θελουν απο σενα το ιδιο.....
Υπαρχει κ αυτο το ειδος δουναι και λαβειν

----------


## elisabet

> Μαρα νομιζω το εχεις δει λαθος το πραγμα...υπαρχουν ανθρωποι απο τους οποιους θελεις τη φιλια τους...την υποστηριξη τους.....και οι ιδιοι θελουν απο σενα το ιδιο.....
> Υπαρχει κ αυτο το ειδος δουναι και λαβειν


Το ανέφερα κι εγώ κάπου και δεν έγινα κατανοητή μάλλον. Δεν υπάρχουν ανιδιοτελείς σχέσεις με εξαίρεση ίσως αυτή της μάνας και του παιδιού που κι εκεί ακόμα χωράει συζήτηση. Όλες οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις βασίζονται λοιπόν σε ένα πάρε- δώσε. Δεν εννοώ σε καμιά περίπτωση κάτι που γίνεται σε στυλ μπακάλικου τόσα δίνω εγώ δώσε κι εσύ άλλα τόσα κτλ αλλά όλοι σε όλες μας τις σχέσεις κάτι δίνουμε και κάτι παίρνουμε. Κάποια ανάγκη δικιά μας καλύπτουμε και ο άλλος κάποια δικιά του. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό.
Όταν μιλάμε λοιπόν για παρέες και φίλους ποιες ανάγκες μας καλύπτουμε; Καλύπτουμε την ανάγκη μας για κοινωνικότητα, την ανάγκη να μοιραστούμε δικά μας πράγματα, την ανάγκη να μας σταθεί κάποιος σε μια δύσκολη ώρα, την ανάγκη να κάνουμε πλάκα και να γελάσουμε, την ανάγκη να σταθούμε εμείς σε κάποιον και να προσφέρουμε αγάπη...και χίλια δυο άλλα ακόμη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν αγαπάμε τους φίλους μας ή δεν μας αγαπούν....καλύπτουμε ανάγκες όμως, κάτι δίνουμε και κάτι παίρνουμε. Οπότε το να λέμε οτι ο άλλος κάτι θέλει από μένα είναι εντελώς άκυρο για μένα. Φυσικά και κάτι θέλει από σένα. Και συ κάτι θες από τον άλλον. Το πρόβλημα είναι αν ο άλλος θέλει μόνο να πάρει και να μην προσφέρει τίποτα.

Παράδειγμα : έστω ότι είμαστε συμμαθητές και εσύ είσαι πολύ καλή στα μαθήματα αλλά εγώ όχι. Αν σου ζητήσω βοήθεια και την προσφέρεις , απο ευγένεια θα ανταποδώσω και θα σε καλέσω για καφέ πχ. Άρα εσύ μου δίνεις την βοήθεια που χρειάζομαι κι εγώ σου προσφέρω παρέα που μπορεί να θες εσύ. Αν όλα πάνε καλά και μου αρέσει η παρέα σου και εσένα η δική μου, τότε μπορεί να γίνουμε και φίλοι. Αν εγώ όμως θέλω μόνο την βοήθεια σου και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να σου προσφέρω κάτι πίσω (παρέα, βοήθεια σε κάτι που μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι εσύ κτλ) τότε πιθανώς να νιώσεις πως σε εκμεταλλεύομαι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Το ανέφερα κι εγώ κάπου και δεν έγινα κατανοητή μάλλον. Δεν υπάρχουν ανιδιοτελείς σχέσεις με εξαίρεση ίσως αυτή της μάνας και του παιδιού που κι εκεί ακόμα χωράει συζήτηση. Όλες οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις βασίζονται λοιπόν σε ένα πάρε- δώσε. Δεν εννοώ σε καμιά περίπτωση κάτι που γίνεται σε στυλ μπακάλικου τόσα δίνω εγώ δώσε κι εσύ άλλα τόσα κτλ αλλά όλοι σε όλες μας τις σχέσεις κάτι δίνουμε και κάτι παίρνουμε. Κάποια ανάγκη δικιά μας καλύπτουμε και ο άλλος κάποια δικιά του. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό.
> Όταν μιλάμε λοιπόν για παρέες και φίλους ποιες ανάγκες μας καλύπτουμε; Καλύπτουμε την ανάγκη μας για κοινωνικότητα, την ανάγκη να μοιραστούμε δικά μας πράγματα, την ανάγκη να μας σταθεί κάποιος σε μια δύσκολη ώρα, την ανάγκη να κάνουμε πλάκα και να γελάσουμε, την ανάγκη να σταθούμε εμείς σε κάποιον και να προσφέρουμε αγάπη...και χίλια δυο άλλα ακόμη. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν αγαπάμε τους φίλους μας ή δεν μας αγαπούν....καλύπτουμε ανάγκες όμως, κάτι δίνουμε και κάτι παίρνουμε. Οπότε το να λέμε οτι ο άλλος κάτι θέλει από μένα είναι εντελώς άκυρο για μένα. Φυσικά και κάτι θέλει από σένα. Και συ κάτι θες από τον άλλον. Το πρόβλημα είναι αν ο άλλος θέλει μόνο να πάρει και να μην προσφέρει τίποτα.
> 
> Παράδειγμα : έστω ότι είμαστε συμμαθητές και εσύ είσαι πολύ καλή στα μαθήματα αλλά εγώ όχι. Αν σου ζητήσω βοήθεια και την προσφέρεις , απο ευγένεια θα ανταποδώσω και θα σε καλέσω για καφέ πχ. Άρα εσύ μου δίνεις την βοήθεια που χρειάζομαι κι εγώ σου προσφέρω παρέα που μπορεί να θες εσύ. Αν όλα πάνε καλά και μου αρέσει η παρέα σου και εσένα η δική μου, τότε μπορεί να γίνουμε και φίλοι. Αν εγώ όμως θέλω μόνο την βοήθεια σου και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να σου προσφέρω κάτι πίσω (παρέα, βοήθεια σε κάτι που μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι εσύ κτλ) τότε πιθανώς να νιώσεις πως σε εκμεταλλεύομαι.


Συμφωνω. ......

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μαρα νομιζω το εχεις δει λαθος το πραγμα...υπαρχουν ανθρωποι απο τους οποιους θελεις τη φιλια τους...την υποστηριξη τους.....και οι ιδιοι θελουν απο σενα το ιδιο.....
> Υπαρχει κ αυτο το ειδος δουναι και λαβειν


δεν μιλαω γενικα, απαντησα στον εν οιδα και αναφερομαι ειδικα στο παρτυ που ειπε οτι ηθελε να κανει...
Συμφωνω απολυτα με την Elisabet...

----------


## DL010117a

> η εμπειρια σε αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΑ!
> να πουλας τρέλα = να εντρυφησεις σε αυτο! αν δεν μπορεις, παιξε ρολο, προσποιησου.... δεν εισαι μονος, κι εγω το παλευω, και ειμαι 38...
> 2ον, να μην παιρνεις τιποτα προσωπικα!!! ειναι καραμεγιστο λαθος. εδω δεν παιρνουμε προσωπικα αλλα κι αλλα, την ειρωνεια του καθε μακακα και της καθε χαζοβιολας θα παρουμε? 
> 
> το ζουμι στο παρτυ που λες ειναι να τους επειθες οτι θα περασουν καλα, θα ειχες ποτο, φαγητο, και τη μουσικη που γουσταραν. Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην ερθουν...
> Το οτι κατι θελουν απο σενα ειναι νομος της κοινωνιας. Κι εσυ κατι θελεις απο αυτους. Ετσι ειναι το ανθρωπινο δουναι-λαβειν... 
> εδω δεν υπαρχει ανιδιοτελεια στη σχεση γονιου-παιδιου, θα υπαρξει μεταξυ γνωστων??


Το πρόβλημα Μάρα είναι ότι ο κόσμος είναι κακός, ζηλεύει και φθονεί μέχρι αηδίας. Φαγητό δεν θα είχα έτοιμο, γιατί εγώ θα μαγείρευα και τα άλλα θα υπήρχαν φυσικά και η απάντησή τους ήταν "τι να έρθουμε να κάνουμε σε εσένα, να πιούμε τσάι;". Αυτή ήταν η απάντηση 6-7 ατόμων γιατί αυτοί ήταν οι υποτιθέμενοι φίλοι μου. Κοπέλες δεν γνωρίζω για να είχα προσκαλέσει, παράλληλα είχα σκεφτεί να βλέπαμε καμία ταινία, αλλά όλα αυτά τώρα αποτελούν παρελθόν. Ένα φοιτητικό πάρτυ ήθελα και εγώ ο ηλίθιος και μου βγήκε ξινό και έχω κάτσει τώρα μόνος να μαθαίνω δύο γλώσσες γιατί δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω στην μοναξιά μου. Αυτό που ήθελαν το είχαν. Βοήθεια στα μαθήματα και σημειώσεις, αυτό που ήθελα εγώ από αυτούς δεν το είχα, παρά μόνο ειρωνίες και κοροϊδία για εμένα και τα κιλά μου.

----------


## elis

Δηλαδή τώρα εσένα σε ζηλεύουν γιατί είσαι χοντρός κ ξενερωτοσ επειδή είσαι καλός φοιτητής κ θα γίνεις δάσκαλος μωρέ μπράβο η νεολαία μυαλά

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εν οιδα game of thrones εχεις δει/διαβασει; 
Ο Tyrion λεει καποια στιγμη:

Never forget what you are. The rest of the world will not. *Wear it like armor, and it can never be used to hurt you.*

Δεν ξερω τι ειδους "ναι μεν αλλα" επιχειρημα θα σκεφτεις να μου πεις, και δεν ξερω πως να το κανεις πραξη, ειναι δυσκολο και για εμενα, αλλα σου εγγυωμαι ισχυει 100%. 
Οταν φοβομαστε οτι ειμαστε χοντροι, στραβοι, κουτσοι, ασχημοι, περιεργοι, ανεπιθυμητοι και το περιμενουμε απο τους αλλους να μας αντιμετωπισουν ετσι η ως μονο αυτο, αυτο ακριβως θα *προκαλεσουμε*, να μας βλεπουν ετσι. 
Οποιος εχει οποιοδηποτε ελαττωμα αλλα το φοραει σαν πανοπλια, μες στα μουτρα του κοσμου περηφανα σε φαση "ναι, τι; Βλεπεις κατι περιεργο; Αυτος ειμαι και ειναι εξισου νορμαλ με το οτι ο ουρανος ειναι μπλε" δεν εχει κατι να κοροιδεψει ο αλλος...αυτο μπορει να το κανει μονο αν τον αφησεις και βλεπει οτι μπορει να σε πληγωσει με αυτο. Αμα βλεπει οτι το δεχεσαι ως κατι το αναξιο λογου, το δεχεται και ο αλλος ως αναξιο λογου. Δεν σε πειθω το ξερω. 
Αλλα το εχω δει να συμβαινει μπροστα στα ματια μου.
Εχω εναν γνωστο, με 1)πολλα παραπανω κιλα, 2) με ιδιαιτερα ας το πουμε χαρακτηριστικα και απο ολες τις αλλες αποψεις και 3) γκεϊ.
Αλλα κανει αυτο που σου λεω...Ε και λοιπον ολοι τον θελουν για φιλο, ειναι πολυ ευχαριστος ανθρωπος, η ψυχη της παρεας, πουλαει τρελα και βλεπω καταφερνει γενικα πραγματα στη ζωη του, τον θαυμαζω. Εχει τυχει να απορησω πως γινεται...και ειδα αυτα τα λογια απο το GOT και εδεσε στο μυαλο μου...αυτο κανει. Και πιανει! 
Κι εγω τεινω να παγιδευω τον εαυτο μου ετσι και να λαμβανω συμπεριφορες που αναμενω επειδη δεν μπορω με 100% ειλικρινια να πω "ναι τι; Βλεπεις κατι περιεργο;" και περιμενω να φανω εγω η περιεργη...και μαντεψε τι γινεται. Αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια. Και σου λεω οτι ισχυει αυτο επειδη το εχω συζητησει με τον ψυχολογο μου.
Μολις θα εχεις την δυνατοτητα δοκιμασε μερικες συνεδριες κι εσυ να δεις μηπως σε βοηθησει να την δεις λιγο αλλιως...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δηλαδή τώρα εσένα σε ζηλεύουν γιατί είσαι χοντρός κ ξενερωτοσ επειδή είσαι καλός φοιτητής κ θα γίνεις δάσκαλος μωρέ μπράβο η νεολαία μυαλά


σε αυτη τη χωρα γενικως παρατηρω ενα μηδενισμο που αφορα τις ικανοτητες πχ οι περισσοτεροι ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ να τα βγαλουν περα μονοι τους να γινουν αυτοδιδακτοι να μαθουν πραγματα και για αυτο εχουν ετοιμες ενα σορο δικαιολογιες δεν ειμαι το ενα δεν ειμαι το αλλο δε μπορω να το ψαξω δε μπορω να βγαλω ακρη δεν ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικα δεν δεν δεν και στη συνεχεια τραβανε ζορι με οσους το κανουν και τα βγαζουν περα μονοι τους για πιο λογο δηλαδη τραβανε ζορι δικη τους επιλογη δεν ηταν να κατσουν ετσι? οι χειροτεροι τραβανε ζορι με τους καλυτερους αντι να συμβαινει το αντιθετο.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δηλαδή τώρα εσένα σε ζηλεύουν γιατί είσαι χοντρός κ ξενερωτοσ επειδή είσαι καλός φοιτητής κ θα γίνεις δάσκαλος μωρέ μπράβο η νεολαία μυαλά


Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ζηλεύουν, αλλά αυτό που προσπαθούν είναι να δείξουν ότι επειδή είμαι χοντρός άρα είμαι και κομπλεξικός και κακός. Μια φορά ήρθε να μου μιλήσει ένας και τον έπιασαν να του μιλήσουν όταν τελειώσαμε μια κουβέντα, η δήθεν παρέα που είχα και τον είπαν "φίδι", επειδή πήγε ο άνθρωπος και μου μίλησε. Ναι, αυτή είναι η νεολαία, όταν εγώ έγραφα για τον ξεπεσμό και την ρηχότητά της κάποιοι σαν την ελισάβετ το κορόϊδευαν.

----------


## DL010117a

> Εν οιδα game of thrones εχεις δει/διαβασει; 
> Ο Tyrion λεει καποια στιγμη:
> 
> Never forget what you are. The rest of the world will not. *Wear it like armor, and it can never be used to hurt you.*
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι ειδους "ναι μεν αλλα" επιχειρημα θα σκεφτεις να μου πεις, και δεν ξερω πως να το κανεις πραξη, ειναι δυσκολο και για εμενα, αλλα σου εγγυωμαι ισχυει 100%. 
> Οταν φοβομαστε οτι ειμαστε χοντροι, στραβοι, κουτσοι, ασχημοι, περιεργοι, ανεπιθυμητοι και το περιμενουμε απο τους αλλους να μας αντιμετωπισουν ετσι η ως μονο αυτο, αυτο ακριβως θα *προκαλεσουμε*, να μας βλεπουν ετσι. 
> Οποιος εχει οποιοδηποτε ελαττωμα αλλα το φοραει σαν πανοπλια, μες στα μουτρα του κοσμου περηφανα σε φαση "ναι, τι; Βλεπεις κατι περιεργο; Αυτος ειμαι και ειναι εξισου νορμαλ με το οτι ο ουρανος ειναι μπλε" δεν εχει κατι να κοροιδεψει ο αλλος...αυτο μπορει να το κανει μονο αν τον αφησεις και βλεπει οτι μπορει να σε πληγωσει με αυτο. Αμα βλεπει οτι το δεχεσαι ως κατι το αναξιο λογου, το δεχεται και ο αλλος ως αναξιο λογου. Δεν σε πειθω το ξερω. 
> Αλλα το εχω δει να συμβαινει μπροστα στα ματια μου.
> ...


Όχι δεν βλέπω game of thrones, προτιμώ το House of Cards που είναι πιο κοντά στο πως βλέπω τον κόσμο. Μπορεί να ακούγεται εγωϊστικό, αλλά όπως απέδειξε και ο Frank Underwood ο πιο κυνικός χαρακτήρας που έχει υπάρξει, ο κόσμος δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω, πέρα από μια μεγάλη μάζα. Αυτό έχει αποδειχθεί και ιστορικά ειδικά με τον διχασμό και τον εμφύλιο. Πάμε όμως στο θέμα μας, όχι δεν είναι έτσι. Εγώ ήρθα με τις καλύτερες διαθέσεις για να έχω μια παρέα και εγώ έκανα την προσέγγιση φιλίας πρώτος. Στην αρχή, ήταν όλα καλά, μετά δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε σε αυτούς, για παράδειγμα με κατηγόρησαν όσο ήμασταν ακόμα παρέα, με κατηγόρησε ένας από την παρέα, επειδή μίλαγε αυτός με μια 16χρονη και αυτός είναι 20 και είχαν ραντεβού στην ίδια καφετέρια που είχαμε πάει η υπόλοιπη παρέα για να πιούμε τον καφέ μας. Αυτός πέρασε μια χαρά με την 16χρονη στο ραντεβού του, τον βλέπαμε γέλαγε περνούσε καλά. Όμως κόλησε και δεν πήρε το fb της, ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο, αφού την γνώρισε στο καφέ που είχαμε πάει για να πιούμε. Τέλος πάντων φύγαμε και πήρε ο καθένας τον δρόμο του, ανέβηκα προς το σπίτι μου μαζί με δύο παιδιά από την παρέα και μετά θα έφευγαν από άλλο δρόμο και την πετυχαίνουμε την κοπέλα σε μια στάση λεωφορείου, την χαιρετάμε μας χαιρετάει και φεύγουμε. Εδώ να προσθέσω ότι ο 20χρονος που βγήκε μαζί της, δεν ήταν μαζί μας, είχε φύγει από άλλο δρόμο. Και με κατηγόρησε ο 20χρονος ότι έπρεπε να πάρω το fb της και το τηλέφωνο της και δεν το πήρα επειδή τον ζηλεύω επειδή βγήκε με μια κουκλάρα 16χρονη, έτσι μου έλεγε. Και εγώ του έλεγα, ότι για αυτήν είμαι ένας άγνωστος, πως μπορώ να πάω εγώ να πάρω το τηλεφωνό της, ένα άγνωστος; Τέλος πάντων με κατηγόρησε και μου το κράτησε μανιάτικο αυτό, ενώ εγώ δεν έφταιγα πουθενά, εκείνος που την γνώρισε έπρεπε να κάνει την κίνησή του, αλλά πάλι εγώ φταίω για αυτούς. Και τώρα σου λέω ένα περιστατικό μόνο. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το πάχος μου, ως ασπίδα για να το δείξω αυτό, αλλά ίσα ίσα μου το τόνισαν τόσο πολύ αυτό με το πάχος, που από την στεναχώρια μου πήρα και άλλα κιλά. Διαφορετικός ήμουν το 2015 όταν ήμουν πρωτοετής και διαφορετικός είμαι τώρα. Μπήκα με χαρά και με διάθεση και τώρα είμαι ένας λυπημένος γερομίζερος. Και για να μην μπερδευτείς με την έννοια ραντεβού, που είπα παραπάνω. Είχαμε βγει για καφέ όλη η παρέα και ο 20χρονος γνώρισε εκεί την 16χρονη που πραγματικά ήταν πολύ όμορφη για την ηλικία της, αυτή ήταν με μια φίλη της και αμέσως πήγε στο τραπέζι που καθόταν και έφυγε μετά από λίγο η φίλη της και κάθισαν να πιούν καφέ ο 20χρονος με την κοπέλα, ενώ εμείς ήμασταν σε άλλο τραπέζι και πίναμε τον καφέ μας, αλλά στο ίδιο μαγαζί. Και επειδή αυτός κόμπλαρε, φταίω εγώ. Ε, όχι δεν θα κάτσω να είμαι ο μαλάκας της υπόθεσης, γι'αυτό πλέον δεν σηκώνω μύγα στο σπαθί μου...

----------


## DL010117a

> σε αυτη τη χωρα γενικως παρατηρω ενα μηδενισμο που αφορα τις ικανοτητες πχ οι περισσοτεροι ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ να τα βγαλουν περα μονοι τους να γινουν αυτοδιδακτοι να μαθουν πραγματα και για αυτο εχουν ετοιμες ενα σορο δικαιολογιες δεν ειμαι το ενα δεν ειμαι το αλλο δε μπορω να το ψαξω δε μπορω να βγαλω ακρη δεν ασχολουμαι επαγγελματικα δεν δεν δεν και στη συνεχεια τραβανε ζορι με οσους το κανουν και τα βγαζουν περα μονοι τους για πιο λογο δηλαδη τραβανε ζορι δικη τους επιλογη δεν ηταν να κατσουν ετσι? οι χειροτεροι τραβανε ζορι με τους καλυτερους αντι να συμβαινει το αντιθετο.


Ισχύει πολύ αυτό που ανέφερες. Δεν κοιτάνε την δική τους καμπούρα, κοιτάνε την όποια επιτυχία του άλλου και τονίζουν το ένα αρνητικό που μπορεί να έχει αυτός ο άνθρωπος γιατί δεν ήμαστε τέλειοι, όλοι έχουμε τα μειονεκτήματά μας. Αν έχεις όμως 10 καλά και 1 κακό, όλοι μα όλοι όμως θα κοιτάξουν το 1 κακό...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οταν φοβομαστε οτι ειμαστε χοντροι, στραβοι, κουτσοι, ασχημοι, περιεργοι, ανεπιθυμητοι και το περιμενουμε απο τους αλλους να μας αντιμετωπισουν ετσι η ως μονο αυτο, αυτο ακριβως θα προκαλεσουμε, να μας βλεπουν ετσι.


επειδη αυτο μπορει να το λες και για μενα αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλαβει ειναι οτι εγω κανω και κανω υπομονη και οταν δε βλεπω να γινεται κατι τα παραταω και λεω παμε στον επομενο* ΝΕΧΤ* --> αν νομιζεις πχ οτι η υπομονη μου ειναι απεριοριστη δε με ξερεις τοσο καλα οσο νομιζεις εγω εχω μαθει να ασχολουμε με οτι εχει προοπτικη να γινει καλυτερο αν αυτο δε συμβαινει δε με απασχολει το τι προκαλω και τι οχι απλως το προσπερνω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ισχύει πολύ αυτό που ανέφερες. Δεν κοιτάνε την δική τους καμπούρα, κοιτάνε την όποια επιτυχία του άλλου και τονίζουν το ένα αρνητικό που μπορεί να έχει αυτός ο άνθρωπος γιατί δεν ήμαστε τέλειοι, όλοι έχουμε τα μειονεκτήματά μας. Αν έχεις όμως 10 καλά και 1 κακό, όλοι μα όλοι όμως θα κοιτάξουν το 1 κακό...


εγω ομως επειδη ειμαι πραγματι φιλοδοξος αν οι αλλοι δεν ακουνε εγω θα προχωρισω και δε θα με ενδιαφερει αν θα μεινω μονος δε μπορω να κατσω ετσι στην ιδια κατασταση για να μου μιλανε οπως υπονοουν

----------


## DL010117a

> εγω ομως επειδη ειμαι πραγματι φιλοδοξος αν οι αλλοι δεν ακουνε εγω θα προχωρισω και δε θα με ενδιαφερει αν θα μεινω μονος δε μπορω να κατσω ετσι στην ιδια κατασταση για να μου μιλανε οπως υπονοουν


Φυσικά έτσι είμαι και εγώ τώρα. Γι'αυτό πλέον δεν δίνω σημασία σε κανέναν πια. Δεν με ήθελαν 8 χρόνια μια, εγώ δεν τους θέλω χίλιες...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Όχι δεν βλέπω game of thrones, προτιμώ το House of Cards που είναι πιο κοντά στο πως βλέπω τον κόσμο. Μπορεί να ακούγεται εγωϊστικό, αλλά όπως απέδειξε και ο Frank Underwood ο πιο κυνικός χαρακτήρας που έχει υπάρξει, ο κόσμος δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω, πέρα από μια μεγάλη μάζα. Αυτό έχει αποδειχθεί και ιστορικά ειδικά με τον διχασμό και τον εμφύλιο. Πάμε όμως στο θέμα μας, όχι δεν είναι έτσι. Εγώ ήρθα με τις καλύτερες διαθέσεις για να έχω μια παρέα και εγώ έκανα την προσέγγιση φιλίας πρώτος. Στην αρχή, ήταν όλα καλά, μετά δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε σε αυτούς, για παράδειγμα με κατηγόρησαν όσο ήμασταν ακόμα παρέα, με κατηγόρησε ένας από την παρέα, επειδή μίλαγε αυτός με μια 16χρονη και αυτός είναι 20 και είχαν ραντεβού στην ίδια καφετέρια που είχαμε πάει η υπόλοιπη παρέα για να πιούμε τον καφέ μας. Αυτός πέρασε μια χαρά με την 16χρονη στο ραντεβού του, τον βλέπαμε γέλαγε περνούσε καλά. Όμως κόλησε και δεν πήρε το fb της, ούτε ένα τηλέφωνο, αφού την γνώρισε στο καφέ που είχαμε πάει για να πιούμε. Τέλος πάντων φύγαμε και πήρε ο καθένας τον δρόμο του, ανέβηκα προς το σπίτι μου μαζί με δύο παιδιά από την παρέα και μετά θα έφευγαν από άλλο δρόμο και την πετυχαίνουμε την κοπέλα σε μια στάση λεωφορείου, την χαιρετάμε μας χαιρετάει και φεύγουμε. Εδώ να προσθέσω ότι ο 20χρονος που βγήκε μαζί της, δεν ήταν μαζί μας, είχε φύγει από άλλο δρόμο. Και με κατηγόρησε ο 20χρονος ότι έπρεπε να πάρω το fb της και το τηλέφωνο της και δεν το πήρα επειδή τον ζηλεύω επειδή βγήκε με μια κουκλάρα 16χρονη, έτσι μου έλεγε. Και εγώ του έλεγα, ότι για αυτήν είμαι ένας άγνωστος, πως μπορώ να πάω εγώ να πάρω το τηλεφωνό της, ένα άγνωστος; Τέλος πάντων με κατηγόρησε και μου το κράτησε μανιάτικο αυτό, ενώ εγώ δεν έφταιγα πουθενά, εκείνος που την γνώρισε έπρεπε να κάνει την κίνησή του, αλλά πάλι εγώ φταίω για αυτούς. Και τώρα σου λέω ένα περιστατικό μόνο. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το πάχος μου, ως ασπίδα για να το δείξω αυτό, αλλά ίσα ίσα μου το τόνισαν τόσο πολύ αυτό με το πάχος, που από την στεναχώρια μου πήρα και άλλα κιλά. Διαφορετικός ήμουν το 2015 όταν ήμουν πρωτοετής και διαφορετικός είμαι τώρα. Μπήκα με χαρά και με διάθεση και τώρα είμαι ένας λυπημένος γερομίζερος. Και για να μην μπερδευτείς με την έννοια ραντεβού, που είπα παραπάνω. Είχαμε βγει για καφέ όλη η παρέα και ο 20χρονος γνώρισε εκεί την 16χρονη που πραγματικά ήταν πολύ όμορφη για την ηλικία της, αυτή ήταν με μια φίλη της και αμέσως πήγε στο τραπέζι που καθόταν και έφυγε μετά από λίγο η φίλη της και κάθισαν να πιούν καφέ ο 20χρονος με την κοπέλα, ενώ εμείς ήμασταν σε άλλο τραπέζι και πίναμε τον καφέ μας, αλλά στο ίδιο μαγαζί. Και επειδή αυτός κόμπλαρε, φταίω εγώ. Ε, όχι δεν θα κάτσω να είμαι ο μαλάκας της υπόθεσης, γι'αυτό πλέον δεν σηκώνω μύγα στο σπαθί μου...


Εγω σου εξηγησα γιατι βρηκε πατημα να σε κανει τον μαλακα της υποθεσης...αμα θελεις επεξεργασου το λιγο αυτο που σου λεω, αμα δεν θελεις, οκ...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ισχύει πολύ αυτό που ανέφερες. Δεν κοιτάνε την δική τους καμπούρα, κοιτάνε την όποια επιτυχία του άλλου και τονίζουν το ένα αρνητικό που μπορεί να έχει αυτός ο άνθρωπος γιατί δεν ήμαστε τέλειοι, όλοι έχουμε τα μειονεκτήματά μας. Αν έχεις όμως 10 καλά και 1 κακό, όλοι μα όλοι όμως θα κοιτάξουν το 1 κακό...


Η εσυ θα κοιταξεις οτι κοιτανε ΚΑΙ το ενα κακο αναμεσα σε ολα τα αλλα και θα εφιστας την προσοχη ολων ετσι σε αυτο το ενα κακο και θα το διογκωνεις περισσοτερο, θα το προβαλλεις και θα δινεις πατημα στους αλλους να σου επισυναπτουν αυτο το ενα κακο ακομα πιο επιμονα και να αρχισουν να σε βλεπουν ως μονο αυτο. 
Εν ολιγοις οταν αμυνεσαι χωρις να σου επιτιθενται, η οταν αμυνεσαι με μεγαλυτερο ζηλο απο οτι θα αξιζε καποια μικρη ανοητη επιθεση, προκαλεις ισχυροτερη επιθεση. 
Να στο πω μπακαλικα...αμα αρχισω να σε ρωταω επιμονα γιατι με θεωρεις τρελη, δεν ειμαι τρελη, τι κακος που εισαι που με λες τρελη, ειναι αδικο που με θεωρεις τρελη ε καποια στιγμη ακομα και αν δεν το ειχες πολυσκεφτει δει ετσι ξερεις τι θα βλεπεις σε εμενα; Μια τρελη. Εγω θα σου εχω δωσει το πατημα. Καταλαβες; 
Μπορει να υπαρχει μια μικρη αφορμη και οι αμυνες που θα χτισεις λογω ευαισθησιας μπορει να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες απο οτι χρειαζεται και θα λενε στον αλλον, θα τον παρακαλανε σχεδον "ελα, γαμα μου και αλλο τη ψυχολογια"....και δεν λεω οτι το εκανες συνειδητα η οτι μπορει να ηταν συγκεκριμενα το βαρος η οτι εισαι καλος μαθητης και σε ζηλευουν η καποιο συγκεκριμενο χαρακτηριστικο για το οποιο περιμενες ενδομυχα να σε απορριψουν...μπορει να ηταν γενικα η αισθηση πως η απορριψη ειναι αναμενομενη η η χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση, η ελλειψη εμπιστοσυνης στον εαυτο σου η κατι αλλο που δεν μπορουμε να σκεφτουμε. 
Αλλα καπου αρχισες να φαιρεσαι με τροπο που αρχισε να προκαλει το να σου φαιρονται οι αλλοι οπως σου φαιρονται...ασχετα απο το αν ξεκινησε απο εξωτερικο παραγοντα η πολλους μικρους εξωτερικους παραγοντες μαζεμενους, η απο το περιβαλλον στο οποιο μεγαλωσες η δε ξερω τι....απο ενα σημειο και μετα περιμενεις να σε απορριψουν και αυτο ακριβως προκαλλεις να σου κανουν. 
Ειναι λιγο διαφορετικες οι περιπτωσεις μας αλλα το κανω κι εγω. Μη το περνας στο ντουκου αυτο που σου λεω...
Αλλα εχω την αισθηση πως οτι και να σου πει καποιος, αμα δεν ειναι αυτο που θες να ακουσεις τωρα για να ανακουφιστεις προσωρινα και επιφανειακα συναισθηματικα, στο ντουκου θα περασει...τεσπα :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν καπιος ειναι πραγματι τρελαμενος δεν εχει νοημα να του πεις συμβαινει γιατι πιστευεις οτι εισαι τρελαμενος αφου συμβαινει γιατι ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙ τους ομοιους του επειδη ντρεπεται για τον εαυτο του 

εμενα δε μου αρεσει το παραμυθιασμα ουτε οι ψευτικες ελπιδες δεν ειναι και τοσο ευκολο να αποδεχτεις ενα ομοιο σου οταν σε ενοχλει ο εαυτος σου οι ανθρωποι τα πανε καλα με αυτο που θα ηθελαν να ειναι συχνα ξεχνουν το τι ειναι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα δηλαδη θα παιξουμε τη κολοκυθια αλαζοντας λεξεις για να βρουμε τι προκαλεσε την επιθεση? δε μπα να τη προκαλεσε ο βρεγμενος τη βροχη δε τη φοβαται μπορει οστοσο να φοβαται τους κεραυνους :-)

----------


## elisabet

> Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ζηλεύουν, αλλά αυτό που προσπαθούν είναι να δείξουν ότι επειδή είμαι χοντρός άρα είμαι και κομπλεξικός και κακός. Μια φορά ήρθε να μου μιλήσει ένας και τον έπιασαν να του μιλήσουν όταν τελειώσαμε μια κουβέντα, η δήθεν παρέα που είχα και τον είπαν "φίδι", επειδή πήγε ο άνθρωπος και μου μίλησε. Ναι, αυτή είναι η νεολαία, όταν εγώ έγραφα για τον ξεπεσμό και την ρηχότητά της κάποιοι σαν την ελισάβετ το κορόϊδευαν.


Οι γενικεύσεις είναι συνήθως ηλίθιες οπότε ναι δεν συμφωνώ για την ρηχότητα και τον ξεπεσμό της νεολαίας!
Αν είχες καταλάβει αυτο που σου έλεγε η Ναταλία θα συμφωνούσες και συ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Αλεξανδρε ισχυουν τα οσα λες αλλα δεν εχουν σχεση με αυτο που λεω εγω, η τρελα που ειπα ηταν παραδειγμα για ενα διαφορετικο επιχειρημα μου και μου τα μπερδευεις. Και η μαλακια ειναι οτι το παιδι ταυτιζεται με τις απαντησεις σου και μπερδευεις το νοημα οσων λεω. Δεν αλλαζω λεξεις για να βρουμε τι προκαλεσε την επιθεση, εξηγω απλα οτι καθε δραση εχει μια αντιδραση. Ε η αντιδραση ειναι και αυτη δραση που προκαλει αντιδραση απο τον αρχικο δραστη και ουτω καθεξης. Καπου αυτος ο φαυλος κυκλος πρεπει να σπασει. Και επειδη δεν μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε τους αλλους και μπορουμε να ελεγξουμε μονο τον εαυτο μας και το τι κανουμε εμεις, απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκιναμε. Δεν εχει ξαμια αξια το να αναλωνομαστε στο σε τι φταινε οι αλλοι, μπορουμε να διοχετευσουμε αυτη την ενεργεια στο να βρουμε σε τι φταιμε εμεις οι ιδιοι και τι μπορουμε να κανουμε. 
Αλλιως ψαχνουμε απλα λογια παρηγοριας και θα τρωμε παντα τα ιδια σκατα στα μουτρα απο τους "κακους αλλους". Ναι, ανακουφιζει προσωρινα η σκεψη πως δεν εχεις καμια ευθυνη ο ιδιος και πως οι αλλοι ειναι κακοι, αλλα δεν σε βοηθαει να εχεις μια ζωη οπως την θελεις ουτε προσφερει κατι για το δικο σου το καλο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν γουσταρει να ταυτιστει θα ταυτιζεται οι αλλοι δε περιμενουν εμενα να τους πω τι να κανουν απλως επειδη *φοβουνται το κραξιμο* και εγω οχι αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα εγω να τα λεω και αυτοι να λενε με το στανιο ναι η να ακουνε απλως απο οτι φαινεται ομως εγω ξερω πολυ καλα που θα μου περασει και που θα επιμεινω και εδω απο οτι φαινεται μου περασε αφου η εκτιμηση που εκανα απο την αρχη ηταν σωστη οτι πρεπει να ξερεις που θα παιξεις μπαλα στο γηπεδο σου εισαι πρωταθλητης και παρα το συνεχομενο διπλο κραξιμο εκανε μια τρυπα στο νερο αφου το σκινηκο εμεινε ιδιο

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρεις τις γυναίκες για αυτό τα λεσ αυτά εκτός κι αν τρολαρεισ


μαγος εισαι? 
ακομα να καταλαβετε ποιος ειναι?
19 ηταν πριν 20 χρονια

----------


## elis

δεν ξερω ποιοσ ειναι αλλα τισ γυναικεσ μυρωδια δεν πηρε γι αυτο πιστεψα οτι ειναι μικροσ κατα τα αλλα αν ειναι στην ηλικια μου κανει παιχνιδια ασ αναλαβουν τα κοριτσια

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγω σου εξηγησα γιατι βρηκε πατημα να σε κανει τον μαλακα της υποθεσης...αμα θελεις επεξεργασου το λιγο αυτο που σου λεω, αμα δεν θελεις, οκ...


Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά δεν ισχύει. Απλά αποδείχθηκαν κακοί χαρακτήρες. Μετά αφότου έφυγα από την παρέα, έκαναν δικές τους κλίκες 3 άτομα στην μια και 4 άτομα στην άλλη και τσακώθηκαν και μεταξύ τους, άρα ήταν γενικότερο το πρόβλημα, απλά άρχισαν από εμένα πρώτα για κάποιο λόγο...

----------


## DL010117a

> μαγος εισαι? 
> ακομα να καταλαβετε ποιος ειναι?
> 19 ηταν πριν 20 χρονια


Είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Αν νομίζεις ότι είμαι κανένας 40αρης πραγματικά τσάμπα τα λεφτά που δίνεις σε βιβλία ψυχολογίας και ψυχολόγους. Επίσης αν δεν έχεις να πεις κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα μου, σε παρακαλώ να απομακρυνθείς από αυτό...

----------


## DL010117a

> δεν ξερω ποιοσ ειναι αλλα τισ γυναικεσ μυρωδια δεν πηρε γι αυτο πιστεψα οτι ειναι μικροσ κατα τα αλλα αν ειναι στην ηλικια μου κανει παιχνιδια ασ αναλαβουν τα κοριτσια


Δεν είμαι στην ηλικία σου. Αν πιστεύεις πως είμαι 40 ετών, πραγματικά δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις, αλλά δεν ισχύει. Απλά αποδείχθηκαν κακοί χαρακτήρες. Μετά αφότου έφυγα από την παρέα, έκαναν δικές τους κλίκες 3 άτομα στην μια και 4 άτομα στην άλλη και τσακώθηκαν και μεταξύ τους, άρα ήταν γενικότερο το πρόβλημα, απλά άρχισαν από εμένα πρώτα για κάποιο λόγο...


Ρε συ εν οιδα...ολοι οι συμφοιτητες σου κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; Ολοι οι συνομιληκοι σου τους οποιους δεν τους εχεις και σε πολλη εκτιμηση απο τα γραφομενα σου κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; Οποια κοπελα εχεις προσεγγισει (που δεν ξερω ποσες ηταν), κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; Ολοι εκτος απο εσενα κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; 
Εχεις ανθρωπους στη ζωη σου περα απο την οικογενεια σου; Αν οχι τοτε αυτο που λεω ισχυει...το οτι δεν θελεις η δεν εισαι ετοιμος να το δεχτεις ειναι αλλη υποθεση. Σκεφτεσαι πολυ ασπρο-μαυρο. Δεν υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι. Το οτι καπου κατι το βλεπεις λαθος και το οτι δεν ειναι ολοι οι άλλοι "κακοι" δεν σημαινει πως εσυ εισαι ο κακος της υποθεσης. Απλα σου λειπει κατι απο την οπτικη σου για τον κοσμο και η καταλληλη εμπειρια για να καταλαβεις πως ολοι ανθρωποι ειναι, δεν υπαρχει στη πραγματικη ζωη το διπολο "καλος/κακος"...πολλες φορες τα προβληματα ειναι θεμα αγνοιας η αδυναμιας. Αισθανεσαι πως αν παραδεχτεις καμια μαλακια σου σημαινει πως εισαι κακος, χαζος, αναξιος ξερω γω η κατι αλλο; Μαλακια σου ειναι και αυτο τοτε, γιατι εσυ μονος σου εμποδιζεις τον εαυτο σου απο το να εισαι καλα. Με το να κρινεις τοσο αυστηρα τους παντες δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε καλα, δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε πληρης...θα πνιγεσαι σε μια κουταλια νερο με το σκεπτικο "εγω εναντια σε ολους" ετσι...αυτο κανεις τωρα και αντι να δεις τι αφορα ΕΣΕΝΑ και το τι μπορεις να κανεις σε καθε πραγμα ψαχνεις που φταινε οι αλλοι, οι "κακοι χαρακτηρες" . Τεσπα δεν επιμενω αλλο, βλεπω δεν εχεις διαθεση να εξερευνησεις οσα σου γραφω. Ελπιζω μονο να φας κανα δυο αληθινα μεγαλα χαστουκια και να αναγκαστεις να καταλαβεις σε ποια πραγματα εχεις ο ιδιος ευθυνη. Αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν σε ενδυναμωνουν αυτα που σου γραφω, σε πληγωνουν, τα εκλαμβανεις ως κατηγορια. Οταν τα δεις ως πολυτιμες πληροφοριες για να γινεις πιο δυνατος τοτε θα εισαι σε καλο δρομο. Μην παγιδευεις ομως περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου στο ενδιαμεσο μεσα στην αποξενωση.

----------


## DL010117a

> Ρε συ εν οιδα...ολοι οι συμφοιτητες σου κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; Ολοι οι συνομιληκοι σου τους οποιους δεν τους εχεις και σε πολλη εκτιμηση απο τα γραφομενα σου κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; Οποια κοπελα εχεις προσεγγισει (που δεν ξερω ποσες ηταν), κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; Ολοι εκτος απο εσενα κακοι χαρακτηρες ειναι; 
> Εχεις ανθρωπους στη ζωη σου περα απο την οικογενεια σου; Αν οχι τοτε αυτο που λεω ισχυει...το οτι δεν θελεις η δεν εισαι ετοιμος να το δεχτεις ειναι αλλη υποθεση. Σκεφτεσαι πολυ ασπρο-μαυρο. Δεν υπαρχουν καλοι και κακοι. Το οτι καπου κατι το βλεπεις λαθος και το οτι δεν ειναι ολοι οι άλλοι "κακοι" δεν σημαινει πως εσυ εισαι ο κακος της υποθεσης. Απλα σου λειπει κατι απο την οπτικη σου για τον κοσμο και η καταλληλη εμπειρια για να καταλαβεις πως ολοι ανθρωποι ειναι, δεν υπαρχει στη πραγματικη ζωη το διπολο "καλος/κακος"...πολλες φορες τα προβληματα ειναι θεμα αγνοιας η αδυναμιας. Αισθανεσαι πως αν παραδεχτεις καμια μαλακια σου σημαινει πως εισαι κακος, χαζος, αναξιος ξερω γω η κατι αλλο; Μαλακια σου ειναι και αυτο τοτε, γιατι εσυ μονος σου εμποδιζεις τον εαυτο σου απο το να εισαι καλα. Με το να κρινεις τοσο αυστηρα τους παντες δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε καλα, δεν θα νιωσεις ποτε πληρης...θα πνιγεσαι σε μια κουταλια νερο με το σκεπτικο "εγω εναντια σε ολους" ετσι...αυτο κανεις τωρα και αντι να δεις τι αφορα ΕΣΕΝΑ και το τι μπορεις να κανεις σε καθε πραγμα ψαχνεις που φταινε οι αλλοι, οι "κακοι χαρακτηρες" . Τεσπα δεν επιμενω αλλο, βλεπω δεν εχεις διαθεση να εξερευνησεις οσα σου γραφω. Ελπιζω μονο να φας κανα δυο αληθινα μεγαλα χαστουκια και να αναγκαστεις να καταλαβεις σε ποια πραγματα εχεις ο ιδιος ευθυνη. Αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν σε ενδυναμωνουν αυτα που σου γραφω, σε πληγωνουν, τα εκλαμβανεις ως κατηγορια. Οταν τα δεις ως πολυτιμες πληροφοριες για να γινεις πιο δυνατος τοτε θα εισαι σε καλο δρομο. Μην παγιδευεις ομως περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου στο ενδιαμεσο μεσα στην αποξενωση.


Και που ξέρεις τι χαστούκια έχω φάει εγώ στην ζωή μου, εκτός σχολείου; Το ξέρεις αυτό; Όχι. Παρ'όλες τις δυσκολίες μου, που άλλος στην θέση μου, ούτε τις πανελλήνιες δεν θα είχε περάσει, εγώ έχω την ηθική από κάνω λάθος να ζητάω συγνώμη από τον άλλον. Και έχω ζητήσει πολλά συγνώμη από τους άλλους για τα λάθη μου. Στα δικά τους λάθη όμως δεν έχω ακούσει ούτε ένα συγνώμη, το ξέρεις αυτό; Δεν λέω μόνο τώρα στην σχολή, αλλά και στο σχολείο επίσης. Ευτυχώς και δοξάζω τον Θεό γι'αυτό, που δεν έφαγα ποτέ σωματικό μπούλινγκ, αλλά βλέπεις θα είσαι μια φορά μαλάκας, άντε δύο φορές μαλάκας, την τρίτη θα τους βάλεις εσύ στην θέση τους και αυτό έκανα εγώ, αφού δεν καταλαβαίνουν από μόνοι τους. Δεν μου ήρθε τίποτα απ'ότι περίμμενα και δεν βλέπω αυτά που μου γράφεις ως κατηγόριες. Αν αυτό κατάλαβες από το τελευταίο μήνυμά μου σε εσένα, πραγματικά δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζεις. Μήπως εσύ ήθελες να τα βλέπεις ως κατηγόριες και τα βλέπεις όντως ως κατηγόριες; Τέλος, αν ζούσες έστω και λίγο την κατάστασή μου, θα άλλαζες γνώμη και δεν θα έλεγες τα ίδια. Γι'αυτό και δεν σε παρεξηγώ...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Και που ξέρεις τι χαστούκια έχω φάει εγώ στην ζωή μου, εκτός σχολείου; Το ξέρεις αυτό; Όχι. Παρ'όλες τις δυσκολίες μου, που άλλος στην θέση μου, ούτε τις πανελλήνιες δεν θα είχε περάσει, εγώ έχω την ηθική από κάνω λάθος να ζητάω συγνώμη από τον άλλον. Και έχω ζητήσει πολλά συγνώμη από τους άλλους για τα λάθη μου. Στα δικά τους λάθη όμως δεν έχω ακούσει ούτε ένα συγνώμη, το ξέρεις αυτό; Δεν λέω μόνο τώρα στην σχολή, αλλά και στο σχολείο επίσης. Ευτυχώς και δοξάζω τον Θεό γι'αυτό, που δεν έφαγα ποτέ σωματικό μπούλινγκ, αλλά βλέπεις θα είσαι μια φορά μαλάκας, άντε δύο φορές μαλάκας, την τρίτη θα τους βάλεις εσύ στην θέση τους και αυτό έκανα εγώ, αφού δεν καταλαβαίνουν από μόνοι τους. Δεν μου ήρθε τίποτα απ'ότι περίμμενα και δεν βλέπω αυτά που μου γράφεις ως κατηγόριες. Αν αυτό κατάλαβες από το τελευταίο μήνυμά μου σε εσένα, πραγματικά δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζεις. Μήπως εσύ ήθελες να τα βλέπεις ως κατηγόριες και τα βλέπεις όντως ως κατηγόριες; Τέλος, αν ζούσες έστω και λίγο την κατάστασή μου, θα άλλαζες γνώμη και δεν θα έλεγες τα ίδια. Γι'αυτό και δεν σε παρεξηγώ...


Και που ξερεις εσυ τι θεωρω χαστουκι; Μπορει αυτο που εσυ νομιζεις οτι ειναι χαστουκι να ειναι χαϊδεμα συγκριτικα. 
Και που ξερεις αν θεωρω σημαντικο πραγμα η εντελως ασημαντο τις πανελληνιες; 
Απο τη μια δεν σου κρυβω δεν θεωρω σοβαρα τα προβληματα σου αν το πιο σοβαρο πραγμα που εχεις να σκεφτεις ειναι αν περασες η οχι στις πανελληνιες και την απορριψη απο τις παρεες συνομιληκων σου... Απο την αλλη το συνειδητοποιω πως ειναι πολυ ασχημο ναι...καθε βιωμα που μας πληγωνει ειναι αληθινο και εχει σημασια αν παιρνει τεραστια διασταση στο μυαλο μας και αν μας εμποδιζει να ζησουμε τη ζωη μας οπως την θελουμε. Το σεβομαι δλδ που θεωρεις οτι εχεις υποφερει. Αλλα θα ερθεις στα συγκαλα σου μονο οταν υποφερεις στα αληθεια και ταρακουνηθεις παρα πολυ γερα, σε σημειο που να μη μπορεις να παρηγορηθεις πια με το "φταινε οι αλλοι" και να μη σου κανει πια το "φταιω εγω" για απαντηση αμα ειναι να μενεις στο να αποδωσεις το φταιξιμο μοναχα. Τοτε θα ψαχνεις απεγνωσμενα *τι μπορεις να κανεις*. 
Μεχρι τοτε οτι και να σου πω δεν έχει σημασια αμα δεν γινει βιωμα σου. 
Επισης ποιος σου ειπε οτι μιλαω για συγνωμες;
Το θεμα δεν ειναι να καταλαβεις τα λαθη σου και να τους πεις συγνωμη, στα @@ σου οι αλλοι. Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις τι κανεις λαθος για να το κανεις σωστα για ΕΣΕΝΑ. 
Επισης που ξερεις τι εχω ζησει εγω; Εγω φιλε μου ημουν μονη μου στην εφταημερη μου. Ετσι για να παρεις ενα δειγμα. Δεν στα βγαζω απο τη φαντασια μου ετσι για τη πλακα μου αυτα, αυριο δινω εξετασεις και καθομαι και ασχολουμαι επειδη εχω ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις. Ισως οχι στον ιδιο βαθμο, δεν ξερω, αλλα σιγουρ; παρομοιες. Τις μαλακιες που σκεφτεσαι τις αφησα στο σχολειο ομως, δεν τις κουβαλησα στην ενηλικη ζωη μου. Πετα τες να χαρεις...
Τελος οχι, δεν σου τα λεω ως κατηγορια. Τιποτα απο αυτα δεν το ειδα ως κατηγορια. 
Αλλα δεν σου κρυβω πως οσο σε εχω γνωρισει απο τη γραφη σου μου δημιουργεις ωρες ωρες και εμενα την παρορμηση να σε θυματοποιησω η να σε κραξω. Ουσιαστικα φωναζεις "να 'μαι, ειμαι θυμα, μπουχου" και αυτο ειναι τοσο σπαστικο που προκαλλεις στον αλλον την αναγκη να σε επιβεβαιωσει. Φυσικα δεν το κανω, γιατι καταλαβαινω τι περνας οσο και αν χτυπας τον κωλο σου κατω οτι δεν καταλαβαινω. Εχω αισθανθει και θυμα και εχω μπει και στον πειρασμο να γινω θυτης...
Για την ωρα ομως επειδη στα αρχιδια σου με γραφεις οση καλη διαθεση και αν δειξω και θες απλα να αντιδρας θα σου πω αυτο που θέλεις να ακουσεις τωρα:

Πωωπωωω καημενουληηηη...τι σου κανανε καημενο παιδι...σα δε ντρεπονται οι κακοι ανθρωποι. Κακομοιρο πλασμα ποσο αδικα σου φερεται η ζωη...

Τεσπα, δεν σε ενοχλω αλλο εχω διαβασμα. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## elis

Να στο πω απλά μας επρηξεσ τα συκωτια χεστηκαμε που μας τα πρηξεσ βρεσ τι κανεισ λαθοσ κ κάντο σωστά για το καλό σου εμένα προσωπικά χέσε με είναι για δικό σου καλό εκμεταλευσου ότι σου λέει η Ναταλία μην είσαι χαπατο

----------


## DL010117a

> Και που ξερεις εσυ τι θεωρω χαστουκι; Μπορει αυτο που εσυ νομιζεις οτι ειναι χαστουκι να ειναι χαϊδεμα συγκριτικα. 
> Και που ξερεις αν θεωρω σημαντικο πραγμα η εντελως ασημαντο τις πανελληνιες; 
> *Απο τη μια δεν σου κρυβω δεν θεωρω σοβαρα τα προβληματα σου αν το πιο σοβαρο πραγμα που εχεις να σκεφτεις ειναι αν περασες η οχι στις πανελληνιες και την απορριψη απο τις παρεες συνομιληκων σου... Απο την αλλη το συνειδητοποιω πως ειναι πολυ ασχημο ναι...καθε βιωμα που μας πληγωνει ειναι αληθινο και εχει σημασια αν παιρνει τεραστια διασταση στο μυαλο μας και αν μας εμποδιζει να ζησουμε τη ζωη μας οπως την θελουμε.* Το σεβομαι δλδ που θεωρεις οτι εχεις υποφερει. Αλλα θα ερθεις στα συγκαλα σου μονο οταν υποφερεις στα αληθεια και ταρακουνηθεις παρα πολυ γερα, σε σημειο που να μη μπορεις να παρηγορηθεις πια με το "φταινε οι αλλοι" και να μη σου κανει πια το "φταιω εγω" για απαντηση αμα ειναι να μενεις στο να αποδωσεις το φταιξιμο μοναχα. Τοτε θα ψαχνεις απεγνωσμενα *τι μπορεις να κανεις*. 
> Μεχρι τοτε οτι και να σου πω δεν έχει σημασια αμα δεν γινει βιωμα σου. 
> Επισης ποιος σου ειπε οτι μιλαω για συγνωμες;
> Το θεμα δεν ειναι να καταλαβεις τα λαθη σου και να τους πεις συγνωμη, στα @@ σου οι αλλοι. Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβεις τι κανεις λαθος για να το κανεις σωστα για ΕΣΕΝΑ. 
> Επισης που ξερεις τι εχω ζησει εγω;* Εγω φιλε μου ημουν μονη μου στην εφταημερη μου. Ετσι για να παρεις ενα δειγμα.* Δεν στα βγαζω απο τη φαντασια μου ετσι για τη πλακα μου αυτα, αυριο δινω εξετασεις και καθομαι και ασχολουμαι επειδη εχω ζησει παρομοιες καταστασεις. Ισως οχι στον ιδιο βαθμο, δεν ξερω, αλλα σιγουρ; παρομοιες. Τις μαλακιες που σκεφτεσαι τις αφησα στο σχολειο ομως, δεν τις κουβαλησα στην ενηλικη ζωη μου. Πετα τες να χαρεις...
> Τελος οχι, δεν σου τα λεω ως κατηγορια. Τιποτα απο αυτα δεν το ειδα ως κατηγορια. 
> Αλλα δεν σου κρυβω πως οσο σε εχω γνωρισει απο τη γραφη σου μου δημιουργεις ωρες ωρες και εμενα την παρορμηση να σε θυματοποιησω η να σε κραξω. Ουσιαστικα φωναζεις "να 'μαι, ειμαι θυμα, μπουχου" και αυτο ειναι τοσο σπαστικο που προκαλλεις στον αλλον την αναγκη να σε επιβεβαιωσει. Φυσικα δεν το κανω, γιατι καταλαβαινω τι περνας οσο και αν χτυπας τον κωλο σου κατω οτι δεν καταλαβαινω. Εχω αισθανθει και θυμα και εχω μπει και στον πειρασμο να γινω θυτης...
> ...



Για το πρώτο σκέλος, αυτά έχω πει εδώ, είναι και άλλα που δεν θα τα αναφέρω ποτέ εδώ, γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να τα μάθετε...
Για το δεύτερο σκέλος, εσύ πήγες εφταήμερη, εγώ δεν πήγα γι'αυτό το θέμα, μέχρι και μια καθηγήτρια προσπάθησε να με μεταπείσει, της είπα ακριβώς το τι γίνεται και έσκυψε το κεφάλι και έφυγε, μάλιστα μου είπε ότι κάποια ξέρουν και οι καθηγητές. Οπότε μην μου λες ότι ζορίστικες στο σχολείο, γιατί δεν είναι τίποτα να μην σε κάνουν απλά παρέα. Επίσης εγώ δεν πήγα καν στο πάρτι αποφοίτων που ήταν μαθητές και καθηγητές. Τέλος σου εύχομαι καλό διάβασμα και μην κρίνεις εξ' ιδίων τα αλλότρια...

----------


## DL010117a

> Να στο πω απλά μας επρηξεσ τα συκωτια χεστηκαμε που μας τα πρηξεσ βρεσ τι κανεισ λαθοσ κ κάντο σωστά για το καλό σου εμένα προσωπικά χέσε με είναι για δικό σου καλό εκμεταλευσου ότι σου λέει η Ναταλία μην είσαι χαπατο


Εγώ όπου έκανα λάθος ζήτησα συγνώμη και την εννοούσα την συγνώμη μου, δεν την είπα απλά για να το παίξω καλός. Επίσης αν θεωρείς ότι σας έπρηξα τότε βρίσκομαι σε λάθος φόρουμ και δεν βρίσκομαι σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Συγνώμη αν σου χαλάω την εικόνα του φόρουμ, δεν θα το ξανακάνω. Τέλος είναι περίεργο που μου μιλάς και δεν το λέω με ειρωνεία αυτό, από την στιγμή που η συμμαχία σου με την ρεμεντυ αποφανθήκατε δύο μυαλά, ότι είμαι 50 ετών. Well done mr elis and ms remedy και στα γερμανικά αν θέλετε sehr sehr gut Herr elis und Frau remedy...

----------


## elis

Ρε μεγάλε αποκλείεται να είσαι τόσο χαζός κάποτε έπινα καφέ με αυτιστικούς πιο πολύ μυαλό είχαν πιο πολύ μέσα στη ζωή ήταν τους λάτρεψα εσένα πάλι δεν μπορώ να σου συγχωρήσω τη χαζομάρα κάνεις πλάκα ποτέ ;πεσ ένα ανέκδοτο αν θεσ όλα από εκεί ξεκινάνε

----------


## elis

Κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα σου διάβασες βιβλία πολλά για το τι πρέπει να κανεισ σε κάθε περίσταση κι έτσι έχασες τον εαυτό σου δεν ξεφευγεισ με τίποτα από τις οδηγίες ξεκόλλα η ζωή δε γίνεται με οδηγίες κανένας δεν ακολουθεί οδηγίες κι όλοι ζούμε κάτσε άμα θες αλλά βρεσ τον εαυτό σου κ εξέλιξε τον με τα βιβλία δε γίνεται πάρτο απόφαση

----------


## Miliva21

Ρε συ ουδεν οιδα.....
Ολα τα διαστρεβλωνεις........δινεις σημασια σε πραγματα που δεν θα επρεπε ....παιρνεις τις μαλακιες προσωπικα ..περισσοτερο απο οσο θα πρεπε....νταξει ειπαμε "μη μου απτου" αλλα ασε και κατι να πεσει κατω...θα σε βοηθησει και γ σενα να εισαι καλα κ στις σχεσεις σου λε τους αλλους.....

Ναι τωρα που το διαβαζεις ξερω οτι θα πιαστεις απο το "μη μου απτου" που σου ειπα ...και θα το μεγεθυνεις κ θα αφησεις την ουσια..

Αλλα ρε φιλε...εκατσες κ εδωσες σημασια στις μαλακιες του ελις και δεν εδωσες σημασια στο ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ....Κ ΠΟΥ Θ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ...ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Η ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ.......

Εσυ εδωσες σημασια σε αχρηστα πραγματα...που και παλι δν τα ερμηνευσες σωστα....γ να σ εξηγησω ...ο ελις σ ειπε....μας εχεις πρηξει τα συκωτια αλλα χεστηκαμε ( δλδ δν πρζ π μας τα πρηξες γτ βρισκεσαι σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας κ μπορεις να γραφεις αυτο π σε ενοχλει)....επισης σου ειπε χεσε με εμενα...δλδ να μη το παρεις προσωπικα αλλα ν ακουσεις τη σ εγραψε η ναταλια γ να βοηθηθεις......

Φορας παρωπιδες κ αυτο δν θα σε βοηθησει στη προσωπικη σ εξελιξη..γτ δν θα ακουσεις ποτε κανεναν....

Το να ριχνεις την ευθυνη μονο στους αλλους δν ειναι αντικειμενικο....

Εδω εμεις δεν ειμαστε εχθροι σου....ουτε εχουμε ερθει ν σε κραξουμε και να σ ειρωνευτουμε κ ας μη σ χαιδευουμε τα αυτια.......

Σ λεμε τί μαλλον κανεις εσυ λαθος γ να βελτιωθεις εσυ.....αλλα οπως ειπα σε προηγουμενο μνμ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ....

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ..Ο ΟΥΔΕΝ ΟΙΔΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΕΔΩ ΓΤ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ..
ΚΑΙ ΕΝΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ....
δν θελει τωρα να δει τα λαθη του....θελει υποστηριξη....και ας ειναο σωστα ολα που λετε

----------


## elis

Για να καταλάβεις τα κορίτσια είναι αλάνια δεν το παίζουμε αυτό εγώ απλά ενθαρρύνω τον καθένα να είναι ο εαυτός του κ κάνω τον καραγκιόζη τίποτα άλλο δεν κάνω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξερεις τι ειναι το μη μου απτου ειναι ενα λουλουδι που μολις το αγγιξεις πεφτουν τα φυλλα του τυχαιο μπα..

----------


## Mara.Z

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ..Ο ΟΥΔΕΝ ΟΙΔΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΕΔΩ ΓΤ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ..
> ΚΑΙ ΕΝΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ....
> δν θελει τωρα να δει τα λαθη του....θελει υποστηριξη....και ας ειναο σωστα ολα που λετε


την ενσυναισθηση την εχει απολυτα! 

Εν οιδα, οταν θα φτασεις 30 και θα εχεις φαει τα πραγματικα χαστουκια της ζωης με δουλειες, σχεσεις, λεφτα, νοσηλειες ισως που δεν στο ευχομαι με την καμια, τοτε θα καταλαβεις οτι οοοοολα αυτα που λες με τα σχολεια ειναι μαλακιες! και οτι δεν αξιζαν ουτε μια σταλια φαια ουσια απο οση σπαταλας τοσο αφειδως...
Θεολογια σπουδαζεις... τι λενε οι πατερες για την ταπεινωση? το ταπεινο φρονημα και η ανοιχτη καρδια δεν εβλαψαν ποτε κανεναν...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και οι 2 και συ και η ναταλια δε ξερετε πως να τον κατευθυνετε του λετε πχ αλαξε για να πεξετε μπαλα στο δικο σας γηπεδο και αυτος δεν θελει

οι ανθρωποι δεν αλαζουν απλως με το καιρο μαθαινεις καλυτερα τι ειναι νομιζοντας οτι ανακαλυπτεις καινουρια πραγματα γι αυτους ενω ηταν ετσι απο παλια 

η σωστη κατευθυνση ειναι να ακους παντοτε οτι σου ταιριαζει αλλα αυτο πολες φορες δεν συμβαινει γιατι οι ανθρωποι δε θελουν να δεχτουν αυτο που ειναι και τοτε αρχιζουν τα μπερδεματα τα κουιζ και τα αινιγματα οι μοναξιες κλπ

----------


## elis

Αλέξανδρε κ σε γιατρό να πάει δεν θα του τα πουν τόσο καλά πρέπει να πληρώσει πολλά χρήματα για να τα μάθει αυτά κι έτσι πως πάει δε φτάσει ποτέ ως εκεί έχε υπόψιν σου ότι οι έχοντες πραγματικά ανάγκη τα χουν για προσευχές αυτά όπως τα ακουσ προσευχές τόσο αλάνια είναι τα κορίτσια κ όλοι

----------


## Mara.Z

βρηκα ενα κειμενακι που νομιζω ταιριαζει 100% στη συζητηση....


http://www.awakengr.com/ta-pernete-o...anta-thigmeni/
Τα παίρνετε όλα προσωπικά και είστε πάντα θιγμένοι
Υπάρχουν απλώς κάποιοι άνθρωποι που ζουν τη ζωή τους θιγμένοι από τα πάντα. Αντί να επιτρέπουν στον εαυτό τους να ζει με αρμονία και με σεβασμό για τους άλλους, επιλέγουν να βρίσκονται «με την πλάτη στον τοίχο» σχεδόν πάντα.

Είναι ο κόσμος πάντα εναντίον τους; Όχι. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι, μέσα στο λεπτό αλλά περίπλοκο κόσμο των συναισθημάτων και της προσωπικότητας, μερικοί άνθρωποι έχουν τη *συνήθεια να είναι μονίμως θιγμένοι.
*
Αντί να αντιμετωπίζουμε τους ανθρώπους αυτούς ως ένα πρόβλημα που πρέπει να αποφύγουμε, πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει μέσα τους.

Η υπερευαισθησία, η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και η έλλειψη ψυχολογικών πόρων δημιουργεί σχήματα σκέψης που είναι υπερβολικά άκαμπτα.

Κάθε λέξη, πράξη ή χειρονομία ερμηνεύεται ως προσβολή. Εκεί βρίσκεται η ουσία του προβλήματος. Αυτός ο μειωμένος εαυτός βλέπει προβλήματα εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν και προκαταλήψεις εκεί που δεν υφίστανται.

Μερικές προσωπικότητες βλέπουν καταιγίδες εκεί που λάμπει ο ήλιος. Ας ρίξουμε μια λίγο πιο προσεκτική ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα.
Θιγμένοι 24 ώρες τη μέρα, 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα

«Δεν μπορώ καν να σου μιλήσω». «Θίγεσαι από τα πάντα». «Είσαι απίστευτος, πας από το κακό στο χειρότερο».

Αν έχετε ήδη ακούσει κάτι από τα παραπάνω στο παρελθόν, πιθανώς αισθανθήκατε απαίσια. Ωστόσο τα λόγια αυτά φέρουν κάποια αλήθεια.

Αν οι άνθρωποι γύρω μας έχουν πρόβλημα στην αλληλεπίδραση μαζί μας, αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Αν αισθάνονται άβολα ή αν υπάρχουν συχνά προβλήματα λόγω παρεξηγήσεων, είναι σημαντικό να καταλάβουμε γιατί.

Αντί να σκέφτεστε «όλοι με μισούν», θυμηθείτε τη σημασία του να αφιερώσετε μια στιγμή για να σκεφτείτε βαθιά την κατάσταση.
Πρέπει να ξεφλουδίσουμε το κρεμμύδι που μας περιβάλλει για να δούμε τι συμβαίνει μέσα μας.

Παρακάτω θα ανακαλύψουμε τι συμβαίνει σε όσους συνεχώς παίρνουν τα πάντα προσωπικά και αισθάνονται θιγμένοι.
Σας θίγουν οι προσδοκίες σας, όχι οι άλλοι άνθρωποι

Ίσως έχετε υψηλές προσδοκίες που δεν αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα. Κατά κάποιον τρόπο όλοι έχουμε κάποια ιδέα για το πώς πιστεύουμε ότι θα πρέπει να ενεργούν οι άλλοι, πώς θα πρέπει να μας φέρονται και πώς θα πρέπει να αντιδρούν στα πράγματα.

Καταρχάς θα πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι οι παρακάτω προσεγγίσεις δεν καλύπτουν όλες τις καταστάσεις. Ας δούμε γιατί.

Το μοναδικό πράγμα που πρέπει να γνωρίζετε είναι το πώς θέλετε να σας φέρονται οι άλλοι άνθρωποι. Αξίζετε σεβασμό και πρέπει να τον απαιτείτε. Όλοι έχουν αυτή την ανάγκη.
Αυτό που κάνουν οι άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι δική σας ευθύνη. Όλοι είναι ελεύθεροι να επιλέγουν τι θέλουν και να ενεργούν όπως τους ευχαριστεί, εφόσον υπάρχει αμοιβαίος σεβασμός.
Αν αποκτήσουμε εμμονή με τις ενέργειες του/της συντρόφου μας ή των φίλων μας, αυτό μπορεί να έχει μόνο κακό τέλος για μας.

Για να εξασφαλίσετε γαλήνη και μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική ισορροπία, έχετε υπόψη σας το εξής: να μην περιμένετε τίποτα από κανέναν, να έχετε προσδοκίες μονάχα από τον εαυτό σας.

Ο κόσμος δεν είναι εναντίον σας: εσείς πρέπει να εναρμονιστείτε με τον κόσμο.

Όσοι ζουν τη ζωή τους μονίμως θιγμένοι μπορούν να συγκριθούν με τον κορμό ενός δέντρου. Για να καταλάβετε τι εννοούμε, φανταστείτε το εξής:

Φανταστείτε ότι είστε ένα δέντρο πλάι στον ωκεανό. Το νερό έρχεται και φεύγει. Μερικές φορές ο άνεμος είναι ευγενικός και άλλες φορές είναι έντονος. Μερικές φορές ο ωκεανός σας χαϊδεύει και μερικές φορές σας χτυπάει με μια καταιγίδα.
Αν είστε ένα πραγματικά γερό και δυνατό δέντρο, ο ωκεανός, τα κύματα και τα στοιχεία της φύσης θα σας ρίξουν κάτω. Σύμφωνα με αυτό το σενάριο, η δύναμη και η ακαμψία του δέντρου συμβολίζουν το πείσμα μας, που μπορεί να είναι τόσο καταστροφικό για μας.
Ωστόσο, αν είστε όπως ο ευλύγιστος κορμός της καλαμιάς, θα λικνίζεστε με τον άνεμο και ακόμα και η πιο άγρια καταιγίδα δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ να σας ξεριζώσει. Επειδή προσαρμόζεστε, και δεν στέκεστε σαν τοίχος, μπορείτε να αντέξετε το χτύπημα.

Το να ζείτε μονίμως θιγμένοι σας βλάπτει περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Όσοι θίγονται εύκολα δημιουργούν έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης.
Αν ζείτε τη ζωή σας πάντα θιγμένοι, τα αγαπημένα σας πρόσωπα θα σταματήσουν να αισθάνονται καλά μαζί σας και θα αρχίσουν να σας αποφεύγουν.
Αν εσείς απλώς θίγεστε όταν εκείνοι σας λένε καλά λόγια, θα δημιουργήσετε απόσταση.

Αγαπήστε τον εαυτό σας λίγο περισσότερο και σταματήστε το θόρυβο των έμμονων σκέψεων

Ο κόσμος δεν σας μισεί. Κανένας δεν είναι εναντίον σας. Μην ψάχνετε λόγους να είστε θιγμένοι όταν δεν υπάρχουν και μην αναζητάτε κακές προθέσεις όταν δεν υφίστανται.

Όσοι δεν αγαπούν τον εαυτό τους γίνονται απαιτητικοί με τους άλλους. Πάνω απ’όλα περιμένουν οι άλλοι να τους προσφέρουν ό,τι δεν προσφέρουν οι ίδιοι στον εαυτό τους: αγάπη, σεβασμό και εκτίμηση.
Αν δεν αρχίσουμε να δουλεύουμε πάνω στον εαυτό μας εκ των έσω, τα πιο πυκνά σκοτάδια μας θα συνεχίσουν να αναδύονται, μέχρι ολόκληρη η πραγματικότητά μας να γίνει μια κόλαση.

Απλώς δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. Πείτε λοιπόν όχι στον ανώφελο πόνο και μη ρίχνετε λάδι στη φωτιά. Αρχίστε να θεραπεύετε τις πληγές σας και δώστε στον εαυτό σας την αγάπη που χρειάζεται.

Μόνο όταν κάποιος αγαπάει αρκετά τον εαυτό του ο κόσμος θα αρχίσει να βελτιώνεται γι’αυτόν.
Πηγή: meygeia.gr

----------


## DL010117a

> την ενσυναισθηση την εχει απολυτα! 
> 
> Εν οιδα, οταν θα φτασεις 30 και θα εχεις φαει τα πραγματικα χαστουκια της ζωης με δουλειες, σχεσεις, λεφτα, νοσηλειες ισως που δεν στο ευχομαι με την καμια, τοτε θα καταλαβεις οτι οοοοολα αυτα που λες με τα σχολεια ειναι μαλακιες! και οτι δεν αξιζαν ουτε μια σταλια φαια ουσια απο οση σπαταλας τοσο αφειδως...
> Θεολογια σπουδαζεις... τι λενε οι πατερες για την ταπεινωση? το ταπεινο φρονημα και η ανοιχτη καρδια δεν εβλαψαν ποτε κανεναν...


Συμφωνώ Μάρα, αλλά όταν έχω φάει εδώ μέσα τόση ειρωνία βλ. ρεμεντυ, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουν από εμένα να τους στρώσω κανένα κόκκινο χαλί.
Δεύτερον οι Πατέρες λένε να είσαι ταπεινός, αλλά όταν σε αδικούν να αντιδράς και να μην μένεις απαθής. Δεν είμαι τέλειος παιδιά, δεν ξέρω τι περιμένετε από εμένα, αλλά δεν είμαι τέλειος. Το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό και σε άλλα μηνύματα. Προσπαθώ για την "ανοιχτή" καρδιά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα φοβάμαι. Είναι θεωρώ από την μία κακό γιατί με απομονώνει από τον κόσμο και από την άλλη λογικό με αυτά που έχω αντιμετωπίσει με τους άλλους. Όσον αφορά για την νοσηλεία, την έχω περάσει και άσχημα και δεν θέλω να ξαναπεράσω τέτοια θέματα. Για παράδειγμα τα πρώτα μου βήματα ως μωρό, τα έκανα σε ένα νοσοκομείο και μπορεί να ήμουν μικρός, αλλά ακόμα θυμάμαι να φωνάζω την γιαγιά μου να κάτσει περισσότερο μαζί μου. Είναι το μοναδικό που μου έχει μείνει από τότε, όπως και τα βήματά μου στον διάδρομο του νοσοκομείου, αλλά και μια δεύτερη φορά αλλά εκεί είχα κάνει μια εγχείρηση στο πόδι, εκεί είχα κάτσει μια εβδομάδα και δεν θέλω να σου πω τι είχα, γιατί οι περισσότεροι θα κλείσετε τις οθόνες σας...

----------


## DL010117a

> Ρε μεγάλε αποκλείεται να είσαι τόσο χαζός κάποτε έπινα καφέ με αυτιστικούς πιο πολύ μυαλό είχαν πιο πολύ μέσα στη ζωή ήταν τους λάτρεψα εσένα πάλι δεν μπορώ να σου συγχωρήσω τη χαζομάρα κάνεις πλάκα ποτέ ;πεσ ένα ανέκδοτο αν θεσ όλα από εκεί ξεκινάνε


Αφού με την έξυπνη την ρεμεντυ (ναι ειρωνία είναι αυτό), με βγάλατε 40-50 ετών. Με το μαθηματικό μυαλό που διαθέτει, η σύγχρονη επιστήμη έγινε λίγο πιο εξελιγμένη, συγχαρητήρια ρεμεντυ...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Συμφωνώ Μάρα, αλλά όταν έχω φάει εδώ μέσα τόση ειρωνία βλ. ρεμεντυ, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουν από εμένα να τους στρώσω κανένα κόκκινο χαλί.
> Δεύτερον οι Πατέρες λένε να είσαι ταπεινός, αλλά όταν σε αδικούν να αντιδράς και να μην μένεις απαθής. Δεν είμαι τέλειος παιδιά, δεν ξέρω τι περιμένετε από εμένα, αλλά δεν είμαι τέλειος. Το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό και σε άλλα μηνύματα. Προσπαθώ για την "ανοιχτή" καρδιά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα φοβάμαι. Είναι θεωρώ από την μία κακό γιατί με απομονώνει από τον κόσμο και από την άλλη λογικό με αυτά που έχω αντιμετωπίσει με τους άλλους. Όσον αφορά για την νοσηλεία, την έχω περάσει και άσχημα και δεν θέλω να ξαναπεράσω τέτοια θέματα. Για παράδειγμα τα πρώτα μου βήματα ως μωρό, τα έκανα σε ένα νοσοκομείο και μπορεί να ήμουν μικρός, αλλά ακόμα θυμάμαι να φωνάζω την γιαγιά μου να κάτσει περισσότερο μαζί μου. Είναι το μοναδικό που μου έχει μείνει από τότε, όπως και τα βήματά μου στον διάδρομο του νοσοκομείου, αλλά και μια δεύτερη φορά αλλά εκεί είχα κάνει μια εγχείρηση στο πόδι, εκεί είχα κάτσει μια εβδομάδα και δεν θέλω να σου πω τι είχα, γιατί οι περισσότεροι θα κλείσετε τις οθόνες σας...


κανεις δεν περιμενει να δικαιωθει απο σενα, ουτε εσυ αυτοδικαιωνεσαι απο τους αλλους. 
Την αποψη του εκφραζει ο καθενας, δημοσιο φορουμ ειναι, δεν γνωριζομαστε λαιβ για να παρεξηγουμαστε, οποτε τις διαφορετικες αποψεις απο τις δικιες σου, δες τες σαν food for thought, να δεις ισως τα πραγματα απο αλλες οπτικες, και να σκεφτεις τα θεματα σου εξω απο το κουτι σου...

σκεψου λιγο....εσυ ο 19χρονος που σπουδαζει μιλας εδω με τον Ελις που εχει περασει σχιζοφρενεια, ειναι στα 35του, και αγροτης, και με τη ρεμεντυ που δεν ξερω ποσων ετων ειναι αλλα εμπειριες εχει, σχεση ζωης εχει και δουλεια και σπιτι μονη της. 
Σκεψου, εισαι σιγουρος οτι 2 τετοια ατομα που εχουν φαει τις ευθυνες της ζωης με το κουταλι και με σφοδρα χτυπηματα οπως ο ελις οτι πρεπει να συμφωνησουν με οσα λες εσυ, με τη δικη σου οπτικη των πραγματων???

επαναλαμβανω, κανεις δεν σου τη λεει επειδη εισαι μικρος ηλικιακα, ολοι περασαμε απο τα 19 μας!
σου τη λενε επειδη επιμενεις πεισματικα στο ασπρο-μαυρο...

----------


## Mara.Z

> Δεύτερον οι Πατέρες λένε να είσαι ταπεινός, αλλά όταν σε αδικούν να αντιδράς και να μην μένεις απαθής.


με γυριζεις στα χρονια του κατηχητικου....χαχαχαχα

ο Ιησους ομως ειπε οτι αν καποιος σε χαστουκισει απο το ενα μαγουλο, γυρνας και το αλλο....
Και ο Ιησους αδικηθηκε σφοδροτατα, αλλα αντεδρασε? μιλησε? εκδικηθηκε μηπως??

Οταν λεω ανοιχτη καρδια, εννοω το εξης.... ασε τις μαλακιες να πεσουν κατω, μην τις κουβαλας στην πλατη σου!
δεξου το διαλογο, αρα και την αντιθετη γνωμη, ακομη και αυτην που σε εκνευριζει, σκεψου την, και τι εγινε? δεν ταυτιζεσαι με αυτην. Αυτο δεν ειναι η διακριση?

επισης, σκεψου τον ορο αυτοδικαιωση - δεν εχω χρονο τωρα να το αναπτυξω αλλα επιφυλλασσομαι - και προσεξε οτι κλειστοι κυκλοι, οπως οι θρησκειες πχ εχουν την ταση να αυτοδικαιωνονται, να χωριζουν τους ανθρωπους σε προβατα και εριφια, σε καλους και κακους, σε σωστους και λαθος, τις πραξεις σε αρετη-αμαρτια...

Σκεψου τον καλο αμερικανο και τον κακο ινδιανο... ποση πλυση εγκεφαλου δεν φαγαμε απο τις ταινιες για τους κακους ινδιανους απο τους καλους αμερικανους???? καπου διαβαζα οτι η εξολοθρευση των ινδιανων ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο τη γενεοκτονια των εβραιων του β' παγκοσμιου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι ακριβως το θεμα αυτο οτι το παιρνεις προσωπικα απλως οταν καταλαβαινεις οτι καπιος δε σε εκτιμα μπορει να μη σε ενδιαφερει να τον κερδισεις και ετσι δε τον ακους

----------


## Miliva21

> Αφού με την έξυπνη την ρεμεντυ (ναι ειρωνία είναι αυτό), με βγάλατε 40-50 ετών. Με το μαθηματικό μυαλό που διαθέτει, η σύγχρονη επιστήμη έγινε λίγο πιο εξελιγμένη, συγχαρητήρια ρεμεντυ...


Βασικα να σε ρωτησω .....
Πως γντ μερικοι ανθρωποι αγνωστοι που δεν σε εχουν δει ποτε ...ουτε τους εχεις δει εσυ ποτε... οπως εμεις...να μπορουν να σε προσβαλουν τοσο ασχημα και να σε ειρωνευτουν τοσο ανεπανορθωτα που ειναι αξιο να το παρεις τοσο κατακαρδα...

Δεν σε εχουμε δει ποτε δν ξερουμε ποιος εισαι....ουτε ρμας μας ξερεις πως γντ ..να εχουμε τοση ΔΥΝΑΜΗ να σε πληγωσουμε??

Οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να σε κοροιδεψουν και να σε ειρωνευτουν ΜΟΝΟ αν τους το επιτρεψεις εσυ....κανενας δν εχει τετοια δυναμη...εσυ το επιτρεπεις....

Θα μπορουσες πχ να σκεφτεις γ τη ρεμεντυ π λες οτι σε κατηγορησε οτι " ενταξει μωρε ....σιγα...με ειπε αγραμματο και?? Κλαιν μαιν...χεστηκα..ποια ειναι ρεμεντυ π μπορει να με προσβαλει..." 

Που η ρεμεντυ νμζ σε "ειρωνευτηκε" επδ ουσιαστικα δν συμφωνησε με την αποψη σ σε αυτο π ειπες οτι οποια κοπελα κανει σεξ γρηγορα θα τη βιασουν σαν τις ΗΠΑ....οκκκ κ αυτο μεσα στ παιχνιδι ειναι.....δν μπορει να αρεσει σε ολους η γνωμη μας ....χεστο....εξεφρασε ετσι τη διαφωνια της...

Κ εμενα σε ενα θεμα μου ο ελις με ειπε τουβλο η κτ τετοιο...δν θυμαμαι........ xD αν παω κ κατσω να κλαψω γ αυτο...ζητω που καηκαμε...." στη τλκ ποιος ειναι ο ελις...ο αγνωστος με αυτο το ψευδονυμο που ουτε με ξερει...." ?? Αμα καθομαι κ γραφω σε καθε μ σχολιο γ τον ελις...οπως εσυ κανεις γ μια λεξη που ειπε η ρεμεντυ.........εεε ενταξει...

Ουτε το παρεξηγησα ουτε θυμωσα .....ουτε καν το ειδα αρνητικα...καλα συγκεκριμενα ο ελις εχει τον τροπο του να τα λεει....xD

Παρτο χαμπαρι ολοι εδω μεσα εχουν τα δικα τους προβληματα αλλοι μεγαλα αλλοι μικρα....

Και εγω σαν εσενα εχω δεχτει μπουλινγκ απο κτ βλαμμενες στ σχολειο που κουτσομπολευαν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ.......χωρις λογο...κ εγω εχω νιωσει περιθωριοποιημενη ...στο λυκειο στα διαλειμματα τριγυρνουσα μονη μου στο προαυλιο...προχωρα.... αμα κατσω και σκεφτομαι λανθασμενα οτι ολοι ειναι κατωτατου επιπεδου κακο σε μενα θα κανω..............

----------


## DL010117a

> με γυριζεις στα χρονια του κατηχητικου....χαχαχαχα
> 
> ο Ιησους ομως ειπε οτι αν καποιος σε χαστουκισει απο το ενα μαγουλο, γυρνας και το αλλο....
> Και ο Ιησους αδικηθηκε σφοδροτατα, αλλα αντεδρασε? μιλησε? εκδικηθηκε μηπως??
> 
> Οταν λεω ανοιχτη καρδια, εννοω το εξης.... ασε τις μαλακιες να πεσουν κατω, μην τις κουβαλας στην πλατη σου!
> δεξου το διαλογο, αρα και την αντιθετη γνωμη, ακομη και αυτην που σε εκνευριζει, σκεψου την, και τι εγινε? δεν ταυτιζεσαι με αυτην. Αυτο δεν ειναι η διακριση?
> 
> επισης, σκεψου τον ορο αυτοδικαιωση - δεν εχω χρονο τωρα να το αναπτυξω αλλα επιφυλλασσομαι - και προσεξε οτι κλειστοι κυκλοι, οπως οι θρησκειες πχ εχουν την ταση να αυτοδικαιωνονται, να χωριζουν τους ανθρωπους σε προβατα και εριφια, σε καλους και κακους, σε σωστους και λαθος, τις πραξεις σε αρετη-αμαρτια...
> ...


Βασικά άμα το πάμε θεολογικά, ναι ο Ιησούς αντέδρασε, με την Ανάσταση.
Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς ανοιχτή καρδιά και στην πραγματική ζωή, προσπαθώ να γίνω περισσότερο δεκτικός, αλλά σου ανέπτυξα και στο παραπάνω μήνυμα τι φοβάμαι.
Δεν διαχωρίζει η θρησκεία τους ανθρώπους πχ αν μιλάμε για Χριστιανισμό, όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι παιδιά του Θεού και όλοι είναι κατ'εικόνα και καθ'ομοίωσή Του, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου/μενης. Αν μιλάμε για Ισλάμ, ναι εκεί υπάρχει διαχωρισμός: οι πιστοί και οι άπιστοι, δηλαδή όσοι δεν είναι με το Ισλάμ. Ναι υπήρχε προπαγάνδα μεταξύ αμερικανών, εναντίον των Ινδιάνων, όμως όπως πιστεύω και εγώ αλλά φαντάζομαι και άλλοι, οι Ινδιάνοι δικαιώθηκαν όσον αφορά για την ιστορία. Έδειξε η ιστορία ποιός ήταν ο βάρβαρος και αυτός ήταν ο "λευκός". Ψάξε και διάβασε αν θέλεις τον διάλογο του προέδρου των ΗΠΑ Φραγκλίνο Πηρς, με τον "Καθιστό Ταύρο" αρχηγό της τελευταία φυλής Ινδιάνων, νομίζω έτσι λέγεται, αλλά δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος. Θα εκπλαγείς με αυτόν τον διάλογο.

----------


## DL010117a

> Βασικα να σε ρωτησω .....
> Πως γντ μερικοι ανθρωποι αγνωστοι που δεν σε εχουν δει ποτε ...ουτε τους εχεις δει εσυ ποτε... οπως εμεις...να μπορουν να σε προσβαλουν τοσο ασχημα και να σε ειρωνευτουν τοσο ανεπανορθωτα που ειναι αξιο να το παρεις τοσο κατακαρδα...
> 
> Δεν σε εχουμε δει ποτε δν ξερουμε ποιος εισαι....ουτε ρμας μας ξερεις πως γντ ..να εχουμε τοση ΔΥΝΑΜΗ να σε πληγωσουμε??
> 
> Οι ανθρωποι μπορουν να σε κοροιδεψουν και να σε ειρωνευτουν ΜΟΝΟ αν τους το επιτρεψεις εσυ....κανενας δν εχει τετοια δυναμη...εσυ το επιτρεπεις....
> 
> Θα μπορουσες πχ να σκεφτεις γ τη ρεμεντυ π λες οτι σε κατηγορησε οτι " ενταξει μωρε ....σιγα...με ειπε αγραμματο και?? Κλαιν μαιν...χεστηκα..ποια ειναι ρεμεντυ π μπορει να με προσβαλει..." 
> 
> ...


Ναι, διότι δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα γνωστός ή άγνωστος να λέει τον άλλον γραμματικά αγράμματο, όταν δεν ξέρει τα σημεία στίξης για να δείξει την μεταφορά της λέξης. Να γυρίσει στο γυμνάσιο να τα μάθει, πριν μας κάνει γραμματικό μάθημα. Δεύτερον δεν σχολίασε καν το θέμα εδώ και ήρθε μόνο για να "πετάξει" την μπαρούφα της, απαντώντας στον elis, ότι είμαι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος με μια μεγάλη ειρωνία. Και σε ρωτάω και εγώ λοιπόν με την σειρά μου, τα ίδια που λες σε εμένα δεν ισχύει και για την ρεμεντυ; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσο χρονών είναι, δεν θα παριστάνω τον μάντη, όπως κάνει αυτή η κυρία. Εγώ βλέπω τους ανθρώπους το ίδιο, ούτε θα συμπεριφερθώ διαφορετικά στον elis, ούτε στην ρεμεντυ γιατί απαιτώ σεβασμό. Δεν μπορεί να έρχεται αυτή η κυρία, να "πετάει" στο θέμα μου μια σαχλαμάρα για εμένα προσωπικά και έπειτα να φεύγει. Ποιός της έδωσε τέτοιο δικαίωμα; Λοιπόν Miliva, αν θέλεις να είσαι δίκαιη και όχι μεροληπτική, θα πεις τότε ότι και η ρεμεντυ έχει λάθος. Δεν μπορεί να φταίει συνέχεια ο εν οίδα, νομίζω βάλατε και εσείς το "χεράκι" σας. Ναι και εγώ 6 χρόνια, κοιτούσα έξω, από ένα συγκεκριμένο παράθυρο, τον ουρανό. Δεν είχα παρέα και είχα για "παρέα" τον διάδρομο και το παράθυρο και σπανίως κατέβαινα στην αυλή γιατί δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω κάτω μόνος μου...

----------


## DL010117a

> κανεις δεν περιμενει να δικαιωθει απο σενα, ουτε εσυ αυτοδικαιωνεσαι απο τους αλλους. 
> Την αποψη του εκφραζει ο καθενας, δημοσιο φορουμ ειναι, δεν γνωριζομαστε λαιβ για να παρεξηγουμαστε, οποτε τις διαφορετικες αποψεις απο τις δικιες σου, δες τες σαν food for thought, να δεις ισως τα πραγματα απο αλλες οπτικες, και να σκεφτεις τα θεματα σου εξω απο το κουτι σου...
> 
> σκεψου λιγο....εσυ ο 19χρονος που σπουδαζει μιλας εδω με τον Ελις που εχει περασει σχιζοφρενεια, ειναι στα 35του, και αγροτης, και με τη ρεμεντυ που δεν ξερω ποσων ετων ειναι αλλα εμπειριες εχει, σχεση ζωης εχει και δουλεια και σπιτι μονη της. 
> Σκεψου, εισαι σιγουρος οτι 2 τετοια ατομα που εχουν φαει τις ευθυνες της ζωης με το κουταλι και με σφοδρα χτυπηματα οπως ο ελις οτι πρεπει να συμφωνησουν με οσα λες εσυ, με τη δικη σου οπτικη των πραγματων???
> 
> επαναλαμβανω, κανεις δεν σου τη λεει επειδη εισαι μικρος ηλικιακα, ολοι περασαμε απο τα 19 μας!
> σου τη λενε επειδη επιμενεις πεισματικα στο ασπρο-μαυρο...


Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν με εμένα, αλλά όπως είπες δύο άτομα που δεν με ξέρουν, ούτε τους ξέρω και εγώ, αποφάνθηκαν μετά από την μαθηματική σκέψη της ρεμεντυ, ότι δεν είμαι 19, αλλά 19 ήμουν πριν 20 χρόνια! Και αν θέλεις να το διαβάσεις αυτό να γελάσεις και εσύ όπως και εγώ, πήγαινε στην πίσω σελίδα σε αυτό το θέμα, που το λέει ξεκάθαρα η ρεμεντυ. Πραγματικά γελάει ο κόσμος...

----------


## DL010117a

> δεν ειναι ακριβως το θεμα αυτο οτι το παιρνεις προσωπικα απλως οταν καταλαβαινεις οτι καπιος δε σε εκτιμα μπορει να μη σε ενδιαφερει να τον κερδισεις και ετσι δε τον ακους


Γιατί υπάρχει άνθρωπος που προσπαθεί για το αντίθετο; Δεν θα κάτσει ένας/μια 19-20χρονος/χρονη, να κάτσει να δει την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθενός. Θα δει του κάνεις; Αν ναι καλώς, αν όχι σε απορρίπτει και πάει στον/στην επόμενο/μενη. Έτσι είναι η ζωή...

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι, διότι δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα γνωστός ή άγνωστος να λέει τον άλλον γραμματικά αγράμματο, όταν δεν ξέρει τα σημεία στίξης για να δείξει την μεταφορά της λέξης. Να γυρίσει στο γυμνάσιο να τα μάθει, πριν μας κάνει γραμματικό μάθημα. Δεύτερον δεν σχολίασε καν το θέμα εδώ και ήρθε μόνο για να "πετάξει" την μπαρούφα της, απαντώντας στον elis, ότι είμαι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος με μια μεγάλη ειρωνία. Και σε ρωτάω και εγώ λοιπόν με την σειρά μου, τα ίδια που λες σε εμένα δεν ισχύει και για την ρεμεντυ; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσο χρονών είναι, δεν θα παριστάνω τον μάντη, όπως κάνει αυτή η κυρία. Εγώ βλέπω τους ανθρώπους το ίδιο, ούτε θα συμπεριφερθώ διαφορετικά στον elis, ούτε στην ρεμεντυ γιατί απαιτώ σεβασμό. Δεν μπορεί να έρχεται αυτή η κυρία, να "πετάει" στο θέμα μου μια σαχλαμάρα για εμένα προσωπικά και έπειτα να φεύγει. Ποιός της έδωσε τέτοιο δικαίωμα; Λοιπόν Miliva, αν θέλεις να είσαι δίκαιη και όχι μεροληπτική, θα πεις τότε ότι και η ρεμεντυ έχει λάθος. Δεν μπορεί να φταίει συνέχεια ο εν οίδα, νομίζω βάλατε και εσείς το "χεράκι" σας. Ναι και εγώ 6 χρόνια, κοιτούσα έξω, από ένα συγκεκριμένο παράθυρο, τον ουρανό. Δεν είχα παρέα και είχα για "παρέα" τον διάδρομο και το παράθυρο και σπανίως κατέβαινα στην αυλή γιατί δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω κάτω μόνος μου...


Απο τη στιγμη που βρισκομαστε σε ενα φορουμ που ειναι ανοιχτο προς ολους καθενας εχει το διακαιωμα να λεει οτι θελει......κ εσυ εχεις το δικαιωμα να αποκλεισεις οποιο μελος νομιζεις οτι δν σ ταιριαζει....

Δν ξερω για ποιο λογο η ρεμεντυ σε ειπε αγραμματο κ ουτε με ενδιαφερει τι ηθελε να δηλωσει με το να το πει αυτο.......αλλα γτ το πηρες τοσο στραβα....??? Νιωθεις αγραμματος και σ πατησε το ευαισθητο σημειο...?.αφου ξερεις οτι δν ισχυει αυτο καταβαθος....

Και αμα πω εγω οτι εχεις δικιο.......εσενα αυτο σε τί θα σε οφελησει ....? Θα σ κανει καλο σε κτ? Θα γινεις καλυτερος ανθρωπος..? ΟΧΙ......!!!!
Το να σου πω ομως οτι ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΤ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΔΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΤΟΥΣ...ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΟΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΚΙΝΟ ΓΤ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ...αυτο μπορει να σε βοηθησει.....αν το σκεφτεις....

Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εισαι βουτηγμενος εντελως σε αυτο που ζεις αυτη τη στιγμη...δεν μπορεις να αποστασιοποιηθεις γ αυτο "ξεσπας"εδω...μεταφερεις και προβαλεις σε εμας τα προβληματα της ζωης σου....νιωθεις αδικημενος απο τους συμφοιτητες σου.. και περιμενεις τη δικαιωση απο μια ασχετη αγνωστη (εμενα) σε ενα ηλιθιο ποστ που μια αλλη αγνωστη σε "ειρωνευτηκε"......θελεις να πας να βρεις τους συμφοιτητες σου και να τους" τη πεις" κανονικοτατα και ν βγαλεις το θυμο σου...και αντι γ αυτο βγαζεις θυμο στη ρεμεντυ γ ενα χαζο ανοητο σχολιο.......προβαλλεις σε εμας το θυμο κ την αδικια κ περιμενεις εμεις να ικανοποιησουμε το πληγωμενο σ εγω και την αδικια που νιωθεις στη σχολη σου

Προσωπικα αν θες τη γνωμη μου (αφου ειναι τοσο σημαντικη γ σενα.......) δεν συμφωνω με τη ρεμεντυ που σε ειπε αγραμματο....ομως δν μπορω να πω οτι συμφωνω με τα επιχειρηματα σου στο θεμα....σαν μίλιβα ταυτιστηκα με τα επιχειρηματα της ρεμεντυ γτ ειναι πιο κοντα στη δικη μ λογικη ...κ ετσι δν μπορω να τη βγαλω παραλογη.....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μα αυτη ειναι η διαφορα καπιοι τα σκεφτονται ολα σε βαθος και αλλοι ασχολουνται με την επιφανεια το συντακτικο και τις λεξεις 

τα υπολυπα που γραφεις δεν εχουν σχεση με το θεμα προβαλεις προβαλεις και προβαλεις βαριεμαι και μονο να ακουω αυτη τη λεξη

το προβλημα ειναι οτι η επιφανεια και το βαθος δε συνενοουνται ευκολα.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι, διότι δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα γνωστός ή άγνωστος να λέει τον άλλον γραμματικά αγράμματο, όταν δεν ξέρει τα σημεία στίξης για να δείξει την μεταφορά της λέξης. Να γυρίσει στο γυμνάσιο να τα μάθει, πριν μας κάνει γραμματικό μάθημα. Δεύτερον δεν σχολίασε καν το θέμα εδώ και ήρθε μόνο για να "πετάξει" την μπαρούφα της, απαντώντας στον elis, ότι είμαι 20 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος με μια μεγάλη ειρωνία. Και σε ρωτάω και εγώ λοιπόν με την σειρά μου, τα ίδια που λες σε εμένα δεν ισχύει και για την ρεμεντυ; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πόσο χρονών είναι, δεν θα παριστάνω τον μάντη, όπως κάνει αυτή η κυρία. Εγώ βλέπω τους ανθρώπους το ίδιο, ούτε θα συμπεριφερθώ διαφορετικά στον elis, ούτε στην ρεμεντυ γιατί απαιτώ σεβασμό. Δεν μπορεί να έρχεται αυτή η κυρία, να "πετάει" στο θέμα μου μια σαχλαμάρα για εμένα προσωπικά και έπειτα να φεύγει. Ποιός της έδωσε τέτοιο δικαίωμα; Λοιπόν Miliva, αν θέλεις να είσαι δίκαιη και όχι μεροληπτική, θα πεις τότε ότι και η ρεμεντυ έχει λάθος. Δεν μπορεί να φταίει συνέχεια ο εν οίδα, νομίζω βάλατε και εσείς το "χεράκι" σας. Ναι και εγώ 6 χρόνια, κοιτούσα έξω, από ένα συγκεκριμένο παράθυρο, τον ουρανό. Δεν είχα παρέα και είχα για "παρέα" τον διάδρομο και το παράθυρο και σπανίως κατέβαινα στην αυλή γιατί δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω κάτω μόνος μου...


Βρε συ σταμάτα για λίγο και δες τι κάνεις! Εδώ είμαστε όλοι άγνωστοι, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει την γνώμη του, άλλος μπορεί να είναι επιθετικός, άλλος προσβλητικός...ο καθένας έχει τα θέματα του, τι σε νοιάζει η γνώμη του καθενός; Γιατί πιάνεσαι τόσο πολύ από κουβέντες; Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που σου λέει η Μιλίβα και η Ναταλία, εσύ αφήνεις τον καθένα -και μένα μαζί- να σε επηρεάζει! Όλοι μας το κάνουμε αυτό, όχι μόνο εσύ, δεν είναι κατηγορία αυτό που σου λέω. Κάθε φορά που θυμώνουμε , στεναχωριόμαστε, αφήνουμε την ψυχολογία μας να χαλάσει, είναι γιατί ΕΜΕΙΣ το επιτρέπουμε! Και να το κάνεις αυτό με δικούς σου ανθρώπους κατανοητό. Αλλά να το κάνεις και με αγνώστους...! Δίνεις υπερβολική δύναμη στους άλλους γύρω σου, αυτό προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε όλοι εδώ μέσα και αυτό φαίνεται γιατί αυτό κάνεις και με μας. Και θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό που σου είπε η Ναταλία σε κάποιο ποστ, δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες, που σου είπε οτι της βγάζεις λίγο να σε κάνει "θύμα". Λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά τ ίδιο βγάζεις και σε μένα. ΚΙ ίσως ετσι εξηγείται το γιατί όλοι σου φέρονται με τον τρόπο που λες. Δεν ξέρω πως να στο εξηγήσω...βγάζεις μια σιγουριά σε ότι λες που φαίνεται επίπλαστη αλλά προκλητική, είναι σα να φωνάζεις "ειρωνευτείτε με!, πειράξτε με!" Είναι προφανές οτι έχεις περάσει δύσκολα αλλά δίνεις την αίσθηση (δεν σε κατηγορώ, τι αίσθηση δίνεις σε μένα προσπαθώ να σου πω και μπορεί να είμαι λάθος) οτι έχεις κολλήσει εκεί με αποτέλεσμα να τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι όλα σαν επίθεση, είσαι σε μια συνεχή άμυνα σα να προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις ποιος είσαι. Έτσι ακόμα κι όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει τέτοια πρόθεση, στο τέλος καταλήγει να σε ειρωνευτεί κτλ γιατί αυτό περίμενες από αυτόν από την αρχή. ΌΛΟΙ το κάνουμε αυτό, ΟΛΟΙ προκαλούμε με τον τρόπο μας τις συμπεριφορές των γύρω μας. Μπορώ να σου πω πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα από την δική μου ζωή αν θες.
Δεν είναι παράξενο που το κάνεις αυτό, είσαι πολύ μικρός, κι εγώ στην ηλικία σου χειρότερα έκανα. Αλλά μπήκες σε αυτό το φόρουμ για κάποιο λόγο... δεν έψαξα τα θέματα σου (και δεν θυμάμαι κιόλας τι θέματα έχεις ανοίξει εκτός από αυτό για την νεολαία), αλλά για να μπεις εδώ σημαίνει οτι ζητάς βοήθεια. Ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς την βοήθεια που θες, αλλά σίγουρα κάποια βοήθεια ζητάς. Εγώ σε ρωτάω ανοιχτά και χύμα λοιπόν. Τι είδους βοήθεια χρειάζεσαι; Τι θες να ακούσεις από μας; όΤαν βλέπουμε κάτι σε σένα (που μπορεί να σου προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου) δεν θες να στο πούμε; Θες να μόνο να σου λέμε πόσο δίκιο έχεις και πόσο σε έχουν αδικήσει; Εγώ σου δίνω τον λόγο μου, μπορώ να το κάνω κι αυτό αν θες, αλλά δεν θα σε βοηθήσει πουθενά. Ξεσπάς λίγο προσωρινά αλλά τίποτα δνε λύνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Και νιώθω οτι ζητάς κάτι παραπάνω κι ας μη το λες με λόγια.
Δεν είσαι ούτε κακός ούτε τίποτα από αυτές τις σαχλαμάρες που σου χουν πει. Είσαι πληγωμένος και μπερδεμένος αυτή τη στιγμή κι έχεις συσσωρεύσει τόσο θυμό που δεν ξέρεις που να τον ξεσπάσεις και τελικά καταλήγεις να γίνεσαι αυτά για τα οποία σε κατηγορούν. Σκέψου το κι έτσι δηλαδή. Παρτο λίγο εγωιστικά. Σε λέει ο άλλος κομπλεξικό και κακό. Θες να είσαι έτσι; Τρίψτου στη μούρη οτι δεν είσαι, όχι με τα λόγια, με τις πράξεις σου!

Και θα σου πω κι ένα τελευταίο κι αν θες άκουσε με. Έχεις σκεφτεί να πας σε ψυχολόγο; Δεν ξέρω σε ποια πόλη σπουδάζεις, αλλά στη σχολή σου ίσως να έχει δωρεάν ψυχολόγους που μπορείς να πας και να μιλήσεις για όλα αυτά. Πιστεύω πως θα σε βοηθήσει και θα σου δείξει μια άλλη οπτική χωρίς να νιώθεις οτι σου επιτίθεται. Γιατί βλέπω οτι από μας εδώ, με όσο καλή πρόθεση κι αν σου μιλάμε , τα νιώθεις όλα σαν επίθεση και μπορεί να χεις δίκιο, εμείς δεν είμαστε ψυχολόγοι, ίσως να μην ξέρουμε τον τρόπο να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν με εμένα, αλλά όπως είπες δύο άτομα που δεν με ξέρουν, ούτε τους ξέρω και εγώ, αποφάνθηκαν μετά από την μαθηματική σκέψη της ρεμεντυ, ότι δεν είμαι 19, αλλά 19 ήμουν πριν 20 χρόνια! Και αν θέλεις να το διαβάσεις αυτό να γελάσεις και εσύ όπως και εγώ, πήγαινε στην πίσω σελίδα σε αυτό το θέμα, που το λέει ξεκάθαρα η ρεμεντυ. Πραγματικά γελάει ο κόσμος...


αν δεν εισαι 30+ (ΟΧΙ 40 ΚΑΙ 50), και εισαι 19, να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει εδω ο διδυμος αδερφος σου.
προσπαθησε να τον βρεις μηπως συνεννοηθειτε.ι
διος και απαραλλαχτος.
αναφαιρεται στην θρησκεια και τις αποψεις της,σαν λυση για τα ψυχολογικα και αλλα θεματα του βιου με φανατισμο (χωρις ποτε να του εχει λυσει κανενα δικο του προβλημα).

βγαζει δικα του αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα ΓΙΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, χωρις ποτε να αποδεικνυει το παραμικρο και χτυπιεται οτι εχει επιχερηματα (αορατα)
αντι για επιχειρηματα χρησιμοποιει την επαναληψη οσων εχει ηδη πει αλλες 5-10-100 φορες, με την ελπιδα οτι επαναληψη θα πεισει...

του λες 20 επιχειρηματα και κανει οτι δεν διαβασε τπτ, πιανεται απο μια τριχα και απανταει κατι ασχετο.
δεν καταλαβαινει τι του λες, χωρις να ειναι αγραμματος (αλλα να δειχνει ετσι, γιατι αρνειται να παραδεχτει οτι καταλαβε απλες και γνωστες λεξεις)
διαστεβλωνει τα λογια ΟΛΩΝ οσων εχουν αντιθετη αποψη απο εκεινον με μοναδικο σκοπο να μην φανει οτι αντικρουονται οι αποψεις του.
λες και οι αλλοι δεν διαβαζουν, επειδη ειπε ο δεν ειδα οτι ναναι, θα ακουσουν εκεινον.
ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΧΑ- ΤΡΙΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΕΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΕΝΑ.
αναγνωριζει μονο ασπρο- μαυρο, καμια αλλη αποχρωση. 
τσουβαλιαζει τους παντες με βαση μια μοναδικη δικη του εμπειρια, βγαζοντας συμπερασματα με καθολικη (υποτιθεται ) ισχυ.
το πιο ευστοχο το ειπε ο ελις. εχει προσλαμβανουσες απο το ιτνερνετ, θεωρωντας το αυτο γνωση και εμπειρια.
αν ολα τα παραπανω ειναι συμπτωματικα ΟΛΟΙΔΙΑ και δεν προκειται για το ιδιο (μεσηλικο) ατομο, τοτε καπου εδω γυρω εχουν φωλια...

κι επειδη εκλαψες πολυ για το ποσο αδικηθηκες αλλα ΔΕΝ αδικηθηκες, και ειδικα με βαση το επιχειρημα σου οτι κι εσυ μια γνωμη ειπες οπως κι ολοι, κι αν δεν αρεσει στο μελος, ας μη την ακουσει, να σου πω αγαπητε, οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ετσι τα πραγματα.
οταν η "μια γνωμη" σου ειναι λογος μισους, μισανθρωπιας, ΜΙΣΟΓΥΝΙΣΜΟΥ και ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙΣΜΟΥ, οπως στην περιπτωση της κοπελας βου, οχι μονο εχουν καθε δικιο και δικαιωμα να στην πουν και να σε κραξουν, αλλα κανονικα θα επρεπε να στα σβησουν κιολας.

----------


## DL010117a

> αν δεν εισαι 30+ (ΟΧΙ 40 ΚΑΙ 50), και εισαι 19, να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει εδω ο διδυμος αδερφος σου.
> προσπαθησε να τον βρεις μηπως συνεννοηθειτε.
> ιδιος και απαραλλαχτος.
> αναφαιρεται στην θρησκεια και τις αποψεις της,σαν λυση για τα ψυχολογικα και αλλα θεματα του βιου, με φανατισμο
> βγαζει δικα του αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα ΓΙΑΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, χωρις ποτε να αποδεικνυει το παραμικρο και χτυπιεται οτι εχει επιχερηματα (αορατα)
> του λες 20 επιχειρηματα και κανει οτι δεν διαβασε τπτ, πιανεται απο μια τριχα και απανταει κατι ασχετο.
> δεν καταλαβαινει τι του λες, χωρις να ειναι αγραμματος (αλλα να δειχνει ετσι, γιατι αρνειται να παραδεχτει οτι καταλαβε απλες και γνωστες λεξεις)
> διαστεβλωνει τα λογια ΟΛΩΝ οσων εχουν αντιθετη αποψη απο εκεινον με μοναδικο σκοπο να μην φανει οτι αντικρουονται οι αποψεις του.
> λες και οι αλλοι δεν διαβαζουν, επειδη ειπε ο δεν ειδα οτι ναναι, θα ακουσουν εκεινον.
> ...


Μάθε πρώτα τι πάει να πει μισογυνισμός και μετά έλα να εκφέρεις άποψη. Δεύτερον ο "σκοταδισμός" που επικαλείσαι είναι στο μυαλό σου. Τρίτον μάθε τα σημεία στίξης μπας και μάθεις ελληνικά, που θέλεις να μας κάνεις και μάθημα. Τέταρτον σου είπα να εκφέρεις άποψη για το θέμα και αν δεν το κάνεις να φύγεις από αυτό, αν συνεχίσεις θα προβώ σε άλλες ενέργειες. Πέμπτον η κοπέλα βου, μόνη της έβαλε τον εαυτό της να γίνει "δοχείο" ηδονής, άρα είναι ένας όρος που το αποδέχεται, ακόμα και ο θεματοθέτης, αλλά αυτά δεν το βλέπουμε μην μας χαλάσει την "μαγιά" που προσπαθείς εντέχνως να φτιάξεις, αυτή του "μικρού" και "ανυπεράσπιστου" κοριτσιού. Τώρα όμως μας τα αλλάζεις ρεμεντυ, τώρα λες ότι είπα μια γνώμη, όταν εγώ σας έλεγα ότι είπα απλά την γνώμη μου πάνω στο θέμα και ότι ο θεματοθέτης έχει την επιλογή να απορρίψει αυτή την άποψη και να αφουγκραστεί πχ την δική σου, έβγαινες με ένα υφάκι και ήθελες να μου κάνεις και γραμματικό μάθημα, άρα αφού μπορώ να λέω την γνώμη μου, όπως και εσύ τότε γιατί αντιδράς; Ο θεματοθέτης αν θέλει απορρίπτει αυτή την άποψη και αν θέλει την ακούει, *εσένα ποιός σε έχρισε εδώ να βγάζεις "κόκκινη" ή "κίτρινη" κάρτα στις απόψεις των άλλων, επειδή δεν συμφωνούν με εσένα;* Μάθε σε ποιές περιπτώσεις μπαίνουν αυτά εδώ στην λέξη: ("").
Τέλος αν δεν ξέρεις τον άλλον, τι ηλικία είναι, την ζωή του κλπ, απλά κάθεσαι να ακούσεις. Μην βγάζεις δικά σου συμπεράσματα, στο λέω αυτό για να σε προστατέψω από τα "γέλια" του κόσμου. *Βλέπεις εγώ, δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να "παίξω" τον μάντη παριστάνοντας ότι ξέρεις και καλά την ηλικία μου, με μια εγωιστική σιγουριά, του τύπου "19 ήταν πριν 20 χρόνια"! Αυτό το ξέρεις με σιγουριά ας πούμε;* Επίσης βλέπω ότι σε ενοχλεί που αναφέρομαι στην θρησκεία και απ'ότι έχω καταλάβει από θεολογία δεν γνωρίζεις και είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Οπότε πριν εκφέρεις άποψη για την θρησκεία ή την οποιαδήποτε θρησκεία διότι έχω ασχοληθεί εκτός από τον Χριστιανισμό, με το Ισλάμ ως θρησκεία, με τον Βουδισμός, τον Ιουδαϊσμό και τέλος τον Ινδουϊσμό που έχω κάνει και σχετικές εργασίες πάνω σε αυτές τις θρησκείες. Προφανώς και εσύ γνωρίζεις ό,τι λανθασμένα "πασπαλίσματα" γράφουν στο ίντερνετ και τις έχεις πάρει εσύ, ως απόλυτες αλήθειες για την θρησκεία. Άρα πίστεψέ με, ούτε μισή σταγόνα στον ωκεανό δεν γνωρίζεις στην πραγματικότητα για την χριστιανική θεολογία, αλλά εκφέρεις άποψη γι'αυτήν, ως μεσαιωνική, σκοταδιστική και φανατική. Δηλαδή όσα λένε και όσοι δεν έχουν κάτσει να μάθουν γι'αυτήν και απλά αναπαράγουν πράγματα που άκουσαν από έναν άλλον, που επίσης δεν ξέρει από χριστιανική θεολογία. Τέλος είσαι ελεύθερη να λες ό,τι θές, αρκεί να μην προσβάλεις πρόσωπα, όπως κάνεις σχεδόν συνέχεια, απλά πριν καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν στα έλεγε κανείς, είχες συνηθίσει φαίνεται στα καλά λόγια για εσένα, αλλά κανείς δεν σου είπε φαντάζομαι τα αρνητικά σου, άρα και δεν τα ξέρεις και είναι λογικό...

----------


## DL010117a

> Βρε συ σταμάτα για λίγο και δες τι κάνεις! Εδώ είμαστε όλοι άγνωστοι, ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει την γνώμη του, άλλος μπορεί να είναι επιθετικός, άλλος προσβλητικός...ο καθένας έχει τα θέματα του, τι σε νοιάζει η γνώμη του καθενός; Γιατί πιάνεσαι τόσο πολύ από κουβέντες; Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που σου λέει η Μιλίβα και η Ναταλία, εσύ αφήνεις τον καθένα -και μένα μαζί- να σε επηρεάζει! Όλοι μας το κάνουμε αυτό, όχι μόνο εσύ, δεν είναι κατηγορία αυτό που σου λέω. Κάθε φορά που θυμώνουμε , στεναχωριόμαστε, αφήνουμε την ψυχολογία μας να χαλάσει, είναι γιατί ΕΜΕΙΣ το επιτρέπουμε! Και να το κάνεις αυτό με δικούς σου ανθρώπους κατανοητό. Αλλά να το κάνεις και με αγνώστους...! Δίνεις υπερβολική δύναμη στους άλλους γύρω σου, αυτό προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε όλοι εδώ μέσα και αυτό φαίνεται γιατί αυτό κάνεις και με μας. Και θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό που σου είπε η Ναταλία σε κάποιο ποστ, δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες, που σου είπε οτι της βγάζεις λίγο να σε κάνει "θύμα". Λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά τ ίδιο βγάζεις και σε μένα. ΚΙ ίσως ετσι εξηγείται το γιατί όλοι σου φέρονται με τον τρόπο που λες. Δεν ξέρω πως να στο εξηγήσω...βγάζεις μια σιγουριά σε ότι λες που φαίνεται επίπλαστη αλλά προκλητική, είναι σα να φωνάζεις "ειρωνευτείτε με!, πειράξτε με!" Είναι προφανές οτι έχεις περάσει δύσκολα αλλά δίνεις την αίσθηση (δεν σε κατηγορώ, τι αίσθηση δίνεις σε μένα προσπαθώ να σου πω και μπορεί να είμαι λάθος) οτι έχεις κολλήσει εκεί με αποτέλεσμα να τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι όλα σαν επίθεση, είσαι σε μια συνεχή άμυνα σα να προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις ποιος είσαι. Έτσι ακόμα κι όταν ο άλλος δεν έχει τέτοια πρόθεση, στο τέλος καταλήγει να σε ειρωνευτεί κτλ γιατί αυτό περίμενες από αυτόν από την αρχή. ΌΛΟΙ το κάνουμε αυτό, ΟΛΟΙ προκαλούμε με τον τρόπο μας τις συμπεριφορές των γύρω μας. Μπορώ να σου πω πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα από την δική μου ζωή αν θες.
> Δεν είναι παράξενο που το κάνεις αυτό, είσαι πολύ μικρός, κι εγώ στην ηλικία σου χειρότερα έκανα. Αλλά μπήκες σε αυτό το φόρουμ για κάποιο λόγο... δεν έψαξα τα θέματα σου (και δεν θυμάμαι κιόλας τι θέματα έχεις ανοίξει εκτός από αυτό για την νεολαία), αλλά για να μπεις εδώ σημαίνει οτι ζητάς βοήθεια. Ίσως να μην καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς την βοήθεια που θες, αλλά σίγουρα κάποια βοήθεια ζητάς. Εγώ σε ρωτάω ανοιχτά και χύμα λοιπόν. Τι είδους βοήθεια χρειάζεσαι; Τι θες να ακούσεις από μας; όΤαν βλέπουμε κάτι σε σένα (που μπορεί να σου προκαλεί πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου) δεν θες να στο πούμε; Θες να μόνο να σου λέμε πόσο δίκιο έχεις και πόσο σε έχουν αδικήσει; Εγώ σου δίνω τον λόγο μου, μπορώ να το κάνω κι αυτό αν θες, αλλά δεν θα σε βοηθήσει πουθενά. Ξεσπάς λίγο προσωρινά αλλά τίποτα δνε λύνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Και νιώθω οτι ζητάς κάτι παραπάνω κι ας μη το λες με λόγια.
> Δεν είσαι ούτε κακός ούτε τίποτα από αυτές τις σαχλαμάρες που σου χουν πει. Είσαι πληγωμένος και μπερδεμένος αυτή τη στιγμή κι έχεις συσσωρεύσει τόσο θυμό που δεν ξέρεις που να τον ξεσπάσεις και τελικά καταλήγεις να γίνεσαι αυτά για τα οποία σε κατηγορούν. Σκέψου το κι έτσι δηλαδή. Παρτο λίγο εγωιστικά. Σε λέει ο άλλος κομπλεξικό και κακό. Θες να είσαι έτσι; Τρίψτου στη μούρη οτι δεν είσαι, όχι με τα λόγια, με τις πράξεις σου!
> 
> Και θα σου πω κι ένα τελευταίο κι αν θες άκουσε με. Έχεις σκεφτεί να πας σε ψυχολόγο; Δεν ξέρω σε ποια πόλη σπουδάζεις, αλλά στη σχολή σου ίσως να έχει δωρεάν ψυχολόγους που μπορείς να πας και να μιλήσεις για όλα αυτά. Πιστεύω πως θα σε βοηθήσει και θα σου δείξει μια άλλη οπτική χωρίς να νιώθεις οτι σου επιτίθεται. Γιατί βλέπω οτι από μας εδώ,* με όσο καλή πρόθεση κι αν σου μιλάμε* , τα νιώθεις όλα σαν επίθεση και μπορεί να χεις δίκιο, εμείς δεν είμαστε ψυχολόγοι, ίσως να μην ξέρουμε τον τρόπο να σε βοηθήσουμε.


Συγνώμη, αλήθεια το πιστεύεις αυτό τώρα; Είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι σωστή αυτή η πρόταση; Θέλεις να πάρεις λίγο χρόνο να την ξανασκεφτείς; Δηλαδή το γραμματικά αμόρφωτος να το πάρω ως καλή πρόθεση, οκ, ό,τι πείτε παιδιά.
Όσον αφορά το γιατί ήρθα εδώ, όχι δεν ζητάω κάποια βοήθεια, είχα πει στο πρώτο θέμα μου αυτό για την ρηχότητα των νέων, ότι η ανάγκη μου για επικοινωνία με έφερε εδώ, από τότε να είναι καλά η ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ, μου είχε πει ότι δεν κάνει αυτό το φόρουμ εδώ για εμένα, ούτε θα βοηθηθώ με αυτό που ψάχνω, δηλαδή επικοικοδομητική συζήτηση και ανταλλαγές απόψεων. Αυτό έψαχνα από την αρχή και δεν καταλαβαίνετε πως όσο πιο πολύ "πολεμάτε" τις απόψεις μου, λες και έχετε το αλάθητο, τόσο εμμένω σε αυτές. Περιμένω λοιπόν τα επιχειρήματά σας, εκτός και αν θεωρείς επιχείρημα το γραμματικά αμόρφωτος και δεν με νιάζει τώρα που τα αλλάζει η ρεμεντυ, με νιάζει τι είχε γράψει σε αυτό το άλλο θέμα. Εσύ παίρνεις αυτή την συμπεριφορά, ως "ειρωνευτείτε με" γιατί καταβάθος θέλεις να με ειρωνευτείς. Αυτό είναι στο ασυνείδητο, στην πραγματικότητα καταλαβαίνουμε αυτά που θέλεις εσύ να καταλάβεις, κρίνεις αυτή την συμπεριφορά ως "ειρωνευτείτε με", γιατί κάνεις ό,τι σου είχαν κάνει κάποτε και εσένα. Όπως και εγώ κάνω πολλές φορές, αυτά που μου έκαναν και το βγάζω με κακό τρόπο, χωρίς να είμαι κακός στην πραγματικότητα. Τέλος έχω σκεφτεί να φύγω από το φόρουμ αυτό και όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα το κάνω, δεν το λέω αυτό ούτε για απειλή, ούτε και καλά για να φοβηθείτε, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν σας ενδιαφέρει καν. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που το σκέφτομαι αυτό. Μπορεί να λέτε σωστές απόψεις αλλά με λάθος τρόπο, δεν γνωρίζετε πως να επικοινωνείτε με τον άλλον. Μόνο την Μάρα εξαιρώ, που έχει μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση, που λίγοι έχουν καταλάβει μάλλον...

----------


## DL010117a

> μα αυτη ειναι η διαφορα καπιοι τα σκεφτονται ολα σε βαθος και αλλοι ασχολουνται με την επιφανεια το συντακτικο και τις λεξεις 
> 
> τα υπολυπα που γραφεις δεν εχουν σχεση με το θεμα προβαλεις προβαλεις και προβαλεις βαριεμαι και μονο να ακουω αυτη τη λεξη
> 
> το προβλημα ειναι οτι η επιφανεια και το βαθος δε συνενοουνται ευκολα.


Πρώτη ασχολήθηκε η ρεμεντυ με τις λέξεις. Πήγαινε διάβασε τι λέει στο άλλο θέμα και δεν είναι ότι πρώτη ασχολήθηκε, αλλά δεν ξέρει και γραμματική. Το βάθος και η επιφάνεια, έχουν διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις στον κάθε άνθρωπο.

----------


## DL010117a

> Απο τη στιγμη που βρισκομαστε σε ενα φορουμ που ειναι ανοιχτο προς ολους καθενας εχει το διακαιωμα να λεει οτι θελει......κ εσυ εχεις το δικαιωμα να αποκλεισεις οποιο μελος νομιζεις οτι δν σ ταιριαζει....
> 
> Δν ξερω για ποιο λογο η ρεμεντυ σε ειπε αγραμματο κ ουτε με ενδιαφερει τι ηθελε να δηλωσει με το να το πει αυτο.......αλλα γτ το πηρες τοσο στραβα....??? Νιωθεις αγραμματος και σ πατησε το ευαισθητο σημειο...?.αφου ξερεις οτι δν ισχυει αυτο καταβαθος....
> 
> Και αμα πω εγω οτι εχεις δικιο.......εσενα αυτο σε τί θα σε οφελησει ....? Θα σ κανει καλο σε κτ? Θα γινεις καλυτερος ανθρωπος..? ΟΧΙ......!!!!
> Το να σου πω ομως οτι ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΓΤ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΔΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΤΟΥΣ...ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΟΟΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΣΚΙΝΟ ΓΤ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ...αυτο μπορει να σε βοηθησει.....αν το σκεφτεις....
> 
> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι εισαι βουτηγμενος εντελως σε αυτο που ζεις αυτη τη στιγμη...δεν μπορεις να αποστασιοποιηθεις γ αυτο "ξεσπας"εδω...μεταφερεις και προβαλεις σε εμας τα προβληματα της ζωης σου....νιωθεις αδικημενος απο τους συμφοιτητες σου.. και περιμενεις τη δικαιωση απο μια ασχετη αγνωστη (εμενα) σε ενα ηλιθιο ποστ που μια αλλη αγνωστη σε "ειρωνευτηκε"......θελεις να πας να βρεις τους συμφοιτητες σου και να τους" τη πεις" *κανονικοτατα και ν βγαλεις το θυμο σου*...και αντι γ αυτο βγαζεις θυμο στη ρεμεντυ γ ενα χαζο ανοητο σχολιο.......προβαλλεις σε εμας το θυμο κ την αδικια κ περιμενεις εμεις να ικανοποιησουμε το πληγωμενο σ εγω και την αδικια που νιωθεις στη σχολη σου
> 
> Προσωπικα αν θες τη γνωμη μου (αφου ειναι τοσο σημαντικη γ σενα.......) δεν συμφωνω με τη ρεμεντυ που σε ειπε αγραμματο....ομως δν μπορω να πω οτι συμφωνω με τα επιχειρηματα σου στο θεμα....σαν μίλιβα ταυτιστηκα με τα επιχειρηματα της ρεμεντυ γτ ειναι πιο κοντα στη δικη μ λογικη ...κ ετσι δν μπορω να τη βγαλω παραλογη.....


Και που ξέρεις, ότι εγώ δεν λογομάχησα, με αυτούς που είχα για παρέα; Φυσικά και το έκανα, όπως και όταν εγώ πήγαινα σε όλα τα βιβλιοπωλεία για να πάρω τα βιβλία τους για την σχολή και αυτοί απο "πίσω" μου, έβγαιναν για καφέ και δεν με πήραν ένα τηλέφωνο να πάω και εγώ έτσι για το ευχαριστώ που τους πήρα τα βιβλία (δεν τα αγόρασα, μην νομίζεις αυτό, το κράτος τα δίνει). Απλά ήθελα και εγώ να βγω για καφέ μαζί τους και οι μάγκες βγήκαν μόνοι τους, χωρίς να μου που τίποτα. Και ξέρεις ποιά ήταν η απάντησή τους; Εσύ καλά μας πήρες τα βιβλία, εμείς για ποιό λόγο να σε καλέσουμε; Το πιστεύεις αυτό, ότι το είπε αυτό ένας 19χρονος; Οπότε μην μου λες εμένα ότι έχεις περάσει δυσκολότερα. Δεν περιμένω να δικαιωθώ από εσάς, που ούτε σας ξέρω, ούτε με ξέρετε, ούτε περιμένω να με καταλάβει κανένας εδώ....

----------


## elisabet

> Συγνώμη, αλήθεια το πιστεύεις αυτό τώρα; Είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι σωστή αυτή η πρόταση; Θέλεις να πάρεις λίγο χρόνο να την ξανασκεφτείς; Δηλαδή το γραμματικά αμόρφωτος να το πάρω ως καλή πρόθεση, οκ, ό,τι πείτε παιδιά.
> Όσον αφορά το γιατί ήρθα εδώ, όχι δεν ζητάω κάποια βοήθεια, είχα πει στο πρώτο θέμα μου αυτό για την ρηχότητα των νέων, ότι η ανάγκη μου για επικοινωνία με έφερε εδώ, από τότε να είναι καλά η ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ, μου είχε πει ότι δεν κάνει αυτό το φόρουμ εδώ για εμένα, ούτε θα βοηθηθώ με αυτό που ψάχνω, δηλαδή επικοικοδομητική συζήτηση και ανταλλαγές απόψεων. Αυτό έψαχνα από την αρχή και δεν καταλαβαίνετε πως όσο πιο πολύ "πολεμάτε" τις απόψεις μου, λες και έχετε το αλάθητο, τόσο εμμένω σε αυτές. Περιμένω λοιπόν τα επιχειρήματά σας, εκτός και αν θεωρείς επιχείρημα το γραμματικά αμόρφωτος και δεν με νιάζει τώρα που τα αλλάζει η ρεμεντυ, με νιάζει τι είχε γράψει σε αυτό το άλλο θέμα. Εσύ παίρνεις αυτή την συμπεριφορά, ως "ειρωνευτείτε με" γιατί καταβάθος θέλεις να με ειρωνευτείς. Αυτό είναι στο ασυνείδητο, στην πραγματικότητα καταλαβαίνουμε αυτά που θέλεις εσύ να καταλάβεις, κρίνεις αυτή την συμπεριφορά ως "ειρωνευτείτε με", γιατί κάνεις ό,τι σου είχαν κάνει κάποτε και εσένα. Όπως και εγώ κάνω πολλές φορές, αυτά που μου έκαναν και το βγάζω με κακό τρόπο, χωρίς να είμαι κακός στην πραγματικότητα. Τέλος έχω σκεφτεί να φύγω από το φόρουμ αυτό και όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα το κάνω, δεν το λέω αυτό ούτε για απειλή, ούτε και καλά για να φοβηθείτε, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν σας ενδιαφέρει καν. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που το σκέφτομαι αυτό. Μπορεί να λέτε σωστές απόψεις αλλά με λάθος τρόπο, δεν γνωρίζετε πως να επικοινωνείτε με τον άλλον. Μόνο την Μάρα εξαιρώ, που έχει μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση, που λίγοι έχουν καταλάβει μάλλον...


Κοίτα δεν ξέρω τι έκαναν οι άλλοι, δεν κάθομαι να ψάχνω μνμ, ξέρω μόνο την συμπεριφορά που είχες απέναντι σε μένα και σε δυο τρεις άλλους που έτυχε να δω. Για τον εαυτό μου λοιπόν θα σου πω οτι είχα κάθε καλή πρόθεση όταν πρωτομίλησα με σένα, δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση ούτε να σε προσβάλλω, ούτε να σε μειώσω, ούτε να σε ειρωνευτώ και ούτε το είχα κάνει αυτό σε κανέναν άλλον εδώ μέσα. Και κάνεις λάθος, δεν μεταφέρω εδώ συμπεριφορές που έχω δεχτεί εγώ, δεν έχω δεχτεί μπούλινγκ, για άλλον λόγο μπήκα εδώ. Εγώ λοιπόν που δεν είχα καμιά τέτοια πρόθεση από ένα σημείο και μετά με προκάλεσες- άθελα σου προφανώς- και να σε ειρωνευτώ και να στην πω και να σε βρίσω. Η δικιά σου συμπεριφορά το προκάλεσε αυτό!!! Και το ίδιο είδα να κάνεις και με άλλους που σου μιλούσαν πολύ καλοπροαίρετα στην αρχή και συ πιανόσουν από μια κουβέντα για να βγεις θιγμένος και θύμα. Θες να τα πιστέψεις αυτά; Πίστεψε τα. Δεν θες; Μη τα πιστεύεις! στο χέρι σου είναι. Θες να συνεχίσεις να πιστεύεις οτι όλοι στην ζωή σου αλλά και εδώ ξαφνικά τα βάλαμε μαζί σου γιατί έτσι μας ήρθε ας πούμε; Μπορείς να πιστέψεις κι αυτό αν θεωρείς οτι σε βοηθάει κάπου.

Πριν στην πει η ρεμεντυ για το αμόρφωτος που έχεις κολλήσει λες και σου είπε και γω δεν ξέρω τι, είχες πει μια κοπέλα "χαμηλού επιπέδου" αυτό εσύ γιατί το ξεχνάς; Αυτό δεν είναι λέω απλά την γνώμη μου, αυτό είναι έχω σηκώσει την μύτη μου στο ταβάνι και κρίνω τους πάντες! αυτό είναι και σεξιστικό και σκοταδιστικό και μισογυνισμός. Όταν λες τέτοια λοιπον και προσβάλεις άλλους να περιμένεις και ανάλογες αντιδράσεις. Η μήπως οι προσβολές δεν πιάνονται όταν αυτός στον οποίο απευθύνονται δεν είναι μπροστά; Επίσης συνεχίζεις να λες για το σκευος ηδονής ενώ το παιδί μετά από λίγο ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΕ και το πήρε πίσω σαν έκφραση, αυτό γιατί κάνεις πως δεν το ακούς όταν στο λέμε και συνεχίζεις να λες οτι το παιδί συμφωνούσε μαζί σου;;;* Όχι δεν συμφωνούσε!!!!*

Και τέλος για να βάλουμε και τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, δεν είπε ακριβώς "αμόρφωτο" αυτό είναι δική σου λέξη, στην είπε με κάπως απότομο ύφος (δικαιολογημένο κατ εμε γιατί μας είχες πρήξει μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα) γιατί ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν είχες καταλάβει ή έκανες πως δεν κατάλαβες (δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο) τι σου έλεγε και έλεγες ασυναρτησίες. Και κόλλησες τώρα σα το 5χρονο να λες οτι δεν ξέρει γραμματική γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησε τα εισαγωγικά....οοοοοοκ!

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ έχω μόνο να σχολιάσω ότι το να εμμένεις ακόμα περισσότερο στις απόψεις σου επειδή δεν συμφωνούν οι άλλοι μου ακούγεται σαν παιδιάστικο πείσμα...δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να συμφωνούν...τέλος θεωρώ ότι κι εγώ μια χαρά σου φέρομαι, δεν νομίζω να σε πρόσβαλλα ποτέ...το λέω γιατί είναι σαν να εννοείς ότι όλοι εκτός από την Ελπίδα Ψ και τη Μάρα δεν φέρθηκαν καλά...

----------


## Miliva21

> Και που ξέρεις, ότι εγώ δεν λογομάχησα, με αυτούς που είχα για παρέα; Φυσικά και το έκανα, όπως και όταν εγώ πήγαινα σε όλα τα βιβλιοπωλεία για να πάρω τα βιβλία τους για την σχολή και αυτοί απο "πίσω" μου, έβγαιναν για καφέ και δεν με πήραν ένα τηλέφωνο να πάω και εγώ έτσι για το ευχαριστώ που τους πήρα τα βιβλία (δεν τα αγόρασα, μην νομίζεις αυτό, το κράτος τα δίνει). Απλά ήθελα και εγώ να βγω για καφέ μαζί τους και οι μάγκες βγήκαν μόνοι τους, χωρίς να μου που τίποτα. Και ξέρεις ποιά ήταν η απάντησή τους; Εσύ καλά μας πήρες τα βιβλία, εμείς για ποιό λόγο να σε καλέσουμε; Το πιστεύεις αυτό, ότι το είπε αυτό ένας 19χρονος; Οπότε μην μου λες εμένα ότι έχεις περάσει δυσκολότερα. Δεν περιμένω να δικαιωθώ από εσάς, που ούτε σας ξέρω, ούτε με ξέρετε, ούτε περιμένω να με καταλάβει κανένας εδώ....


Δεν ξερω τι εκανες με τους συμφοιτητες σου.....αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου το εχεις παρει πολυ στραβα.....δεν γντ να ζεις σε τοσο μεγαλη γυαλα......που να μην εχεος ιδεα τί γντ εξω!?!?!!?!

..........
Οταν προτιθεσαι να κανεις τις χαμαλοδουλειες των αλλων....για να σε βαλουν στη παρεα τοτε το μονο λογικο κ επομενο ειναι να σε εκμεταλλευτουν............αλλα κ παλι εσυ το επιτρεπεις...με αυτη τη κινηση δειχνεις εντελως χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και μια τεραστια αναγκη γ παρεα......ασε που ειναι κινηση εντελως ιδιοτελης και εχει στοχο να εξαγορασει τη παρεα των αλλων...κανεμας δν κανει φιλους ετσι....αυτα τα δυο απωθουν τους αλλους.....
............κανενας δν θελει καποιον που κανει τα παντα απλα γ να τον κανουν παρεα...

Η φιλια των αλλων δν κερδιζεται ετσι...χρειαζεται συμπαθεια.....κοινα ενδιαφεροντα ......κοινες αντιληψεις.....

Δν ξερω τι βιβλια διαβαζες αλλα στη πραξη διαφερουν πολυ τα πραγματα
...........

Αν θες ανοιξε θεμα ....μηπως μπορεσει καποιος να σε κατατοπισει γ το πως μπορεις να κινηθεις καλυτερα....

Κ αν θες ν ξερεις.......ναι εχω περασει αντικειμενικα δυσκολοτερα ........απο σενα (απο οτι μας εχεις πει τουλαχιστον) αφου θες να συγκρινουμε τις ζωες μας
αλλα ασε με να ξερω εγω περισσοτερα ....

Ενα ριστάρτ πρεπεινα κανεις...να πεταξεις ολες τις κακες εμπειριες μακρια....και να πεταξεις και ολα τα αρνητικα σ που σε εμποδιζουν απο το να καταφερεις αυτο που θες...
Αν προσπαθουσες να το κανεις αυτο θα μπορουσες να βγεις σιγα σιγα απο το λαβυρινθο

----------


## Miliva21

Επισης αυτο π μ κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι σπουδαζεις θεολογια......

Πως γντ σε ολοκληρη σχολη να μην υπαρχουν ατομα που να μοιαζουν σε σενα? Σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν απλα δν τα εχεις κοιταξει καλα....αν ψαξεις καλυτερα θα δεις κ αλλους συμφοιτητες σ που καθονται μονοι τους....και πιθανοτατα να εχετε ιδια κοινα και ιδιοσυγκρασια κ να ταιριαξετε καλυτερα....

Νμζ οτι προσεγγιζεις λαθος ατομα που δν ταιριαζετε....τα "αλανια" κ οι "μαγκες" ψαχνουν αλλα πραγματα....ειναι της φιγουρας....θελουν να κανουν παρεα με ατομα που ειναι δικτυωμενοι στα πραγματα γ να πουλανε μουρη...γ να γνωριζουν και καμια γκομενιτσα....συναναστρεφον ται με αλλους που ενδιαφερονται γ αυτοκινητα γ ποδοσφαιρο για γκομενες ..... και προσεχουν το ιματζ τους..... 

Εσυ γενικα εχεις πει οτι δεν ειναι αυτος ο τροπος ζωης που θελεις να ζεις ....αρα μηπως αυτοι π προσεγγιζεις ηταν ετσι??

----------


## Remedy

Προσυπογραφω μεχρι τελείας την τελευταια απαντηση της ελισαβετ.
Ετσι ακριβως εχουν τα πραγματα με σενα .
Ειτε δεν καταλαβαινεις, ειτε κανεις οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις, ειτε δεν ξερεις ελληνικα, ειτε κανεις οτι δεν ξερεις ελληνικα, ειναι δικο σου προβλημα.
Σου απαντησαμε τοσες φορες και απαντας τα ιδια σαν να μην διαβασες τπτ, συνεχιζοντας προσβολες και παραβιασεις και γκρινιαζοντας ταυτοχρονα οτι αδικηθηκες παλι.
Δεν θα μπω στο ψυχαναγκαστικο τρυπακι σου.
Αν εσενα σε ανακουφιζει η σου σπαει την ανια να λες τις ιδιες και τις ιδιες ανακριβειες, εμενα με κουραζει. Ειναι πολυ κουραστικος ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που επικοινωνεις με τους αλλους γενικοτερα.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν ξερω τι εκανες με τους συμφοιτητες σου.....αλλα κατα τη γνωμη μου το εχεις παρει πολυ στραβα.....δεν γντ να ζεις σε τοσο μεγαλη γυαλα......που να μην εχεος ιδεα τί γντ εξω!?!?!!?!
> 
> ..........
> Οταν προτιθεσαι να κανεις τις χαμαλοδουλειες των αλλων....για να σε βαλουν στη παρεα τοτε το μονο λογικο κ επομενο ειναι να σε εκμεταλλευτουν............αλλα κ παλι εσυ το επιτρεπεις...με αυτη τη κινηση δειχνεις εντελως χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και μια τεραστια αναγκη γ παρεα......ασε που ειναι κινηση εντελως ιδιοτελης και εχει στοχο να εξαγορασει τη παρεα των αλλων...κανεμας δν κανει φιλους ετσι....αυτα τα δυο απωθουν τους αλλους.....
> ............κανενας δν θελει καποιον που κανει τα παντα απλα γ να τον κανουν παρεα...
> 
> Η φιλια των αλλων δν κερδιζεται ετσι...χρειαζεται συμπαθεια.....κοινα ενδιαφεροντα ......κοινες αντιληψεις.....
> 
> Δν ξερω τι βιβλια διαβαζες αλλα στη πραξη διαφερουν πολυ τα πραγματα
> ...


Μάλλον δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά και σου έδειξα λάθος εντύπωση. Τα βιβλία μόνος μου πήγα και τα πήρα και τα δικά μου και για τους άλλους. Επειδή θα έπερνα τα δικά μου, είπα με αυτή την ευκαιρία να πάρω και τα δικά τους, αφού είναι τα ίδια βιβλιοπωλεία. Εγώ όμως δεν ήξερα ότι αυτοί θα έβγαιναν για καφέ και το έμαθα από φωτογραφίες στο fb να καταλάβεις. Ε, εκεί στράβωσα γιατί εμένα δεν μου είπαν τίποτα και ήξεραν ότι ήμουν για να πάρω τα βιβλία μου και τα δικά τους. Αυτό λέγεται γαϊδουριά για εμένα, εσένα αν στο έκαναν μπορεί να μην τους έλεγες τίποτα, αλλά εγώ τους είπα και η απάντηση ήταν: γιατί να σε καλέσουμε; Δεν εξαγόρασα την παρέα τους, αλλά από μόνος μου πήρα αυτή την πρωτοβουλία. Σημειωτέον πως είχα μάθει από άλλο παιδί, ότι θα πήγαινα να έπερνα τα βιβλία τους, άρα δεν ήταν ότι δεν το γνώριζαν, εγώ δεν τους είπα τίποτα, αλλά έτρεξε λανθασμένα άλλος και το είπε. Τέλος πάντων ανταλλάξαμε λάθος κουβέντες και ήμουν αρκετά επιθετικός, αργότερα ένιωσα άσχημα και τους ζήτησα συγνώμη και είχαν τότε μια φάτσα χιλίων καρδιναλίων, αλλά εγώ ένιωσα από την μία καλά που είπα συγνώμη από την άλλη, εκνευρίστηκα που είχαν τέτοια φάτσα...

----------


## DL010117a

> Προσυπογραφω μεχρι τελείας την τελευταια απαντηση της ελισαβετ.
> Ετσι ακριβως εχουν τα πραγματα με σενα .
> Ειτε δεν καταλαβαινεις, ειτε κανεις οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις, *ειτε δεν ξερεις ελληνικα*, ειτε κανεις οτι δεν ξερεις ελληνικα, ειναι δικο σου προβλημα.
> Σου απαντησαμε τοσες φορες και απαντας τα ιδια σαν να μην διαβασες τπτ, συνεχιζοντας προσβολες και παραβιασεις και γκρινιαζοντας ταυτοχρονα οτι αδικηθηκες παλι.
> Δεν θα μπω στο ψυχαναγκαστικο τρυπακι σου.
> Αν εσενα σε ανακουφιζει η σου σπαει την ανια να λες τις ιδιες και τις ιδιες ανακριβειες, εμενα με κουραζει. Ειναι πολυ κουραστικος ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που επικοινωνεις με τους αλλους γενικοτερα.


Να μην σχολιάσω τις δικές σου απαντήσεις, δεν σε συμφέρει...
Παιδιά το συνεχίζει με τα ελληνικά λοιπόν σου παραθέτω ένα σάιτ, διάβασε το καλά και θα έρθω να σε εξετάσω...
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/s...80/3784,16612/

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγώ έχω μόνο να σχολιάσω ότι το να εμμένεις ακόμα περισσότερο στις απόψεις σου επειδή δεν συμφωνούν οι άλλοι μου ακούγεται σαν παιδιάστικο πείσμα...δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να συμφωνούν...τέλος θεωρώ ότι κι εγώ μια χαρά σου φέρομαι, δεν νομίζω να σε πρόσβαλλα ποτέ...το λέω γιατί είναι σαν να εννοείς ότι όλοι εκτός από την Ελπίδα Ψ και τη Μάρα δεν φέρθηκαν καλά...


Βρε Κύκνε, δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω 1000 άτομα εδώ φυσικά εννοώ μαζί με την Μάρα και την ΕλπίδαΨ και εσένα και τον Γιάννη.

----------


## Remedy

Βαλε οσα σαιτ θελεις. Οταν αραδιαζεις τοσα βιβλια ελληνικων σαν αποδειξη οτι ξερεις ελληνικα , αλλα οταν σου ειπα οτι μιλας αφοριστικα για τους ανθρωπους χωρις να εχεις κανενα επιχειρημα γι αυτα που λες, μου απαντουσες οτι δεν ξερω τι ειναι ο αφορισμος για την εκκλησια...αλλα αντι αλλων δηλαδη, οπως κανεις συστηματικα.
Αυτο ειναι ΑΓΝΟΙΑ . Αλλο ειναι ο αφορισμος για την εκκλησια κι αλλο στην καθομιλουμενη.
Τωρα γραφεις 100 μηνυματα για να καλυψεις την δικη σου ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ( η πιθανον την αρνηση σου να παραδεχτεις οτι καταλαβες οπως εχει πει η ελισαβετ).
Μην μου ξαναπεις για σημεια στιξης γιατι θα σε βρισω. Γραφω απο το κινητο. Οταν γραφω δοκιμια βαζω μεχρι και τονους..

----------


## DL010117a

> Κοίτα δεν ξέρω τι έκαναν οι άλλοι, δεν κάθομαι να ψάχνω μνμ, ξέρω μόνο την συμπεριφορά που είχες απέναντι σε μένα και σε δυο τρεις άλλους που έτυχε να δω. Για τον εαυτό μου λοιπόν θα σου πω οτι είχα κάθε καλή πρόθεση όταν πρωτομίλησα με σένα, δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση ούτε να σε προσβάλλω, ούτε να σε μειώσω, ούτε να σε ειρωνευτώ και ούτε το είχα κάνει αυτό σε κανέναν άλλον εδώ μέσα. Και κάνεις λάθος, δεν μεταφέρω εδώ συμπεριφορές που έχω δεχτεί εγώ, δεν έχω δεχτεί μπούλινγκ, για άλλον λόγο μπήκα εδώ. Εγώ λοιπόν που δεν είχα καμιά τέτοια πρόθεση από ένα σημείο και μετά με προκάλεσες- άθελα σου προφανώς- και να σε ειρωνευτώ και να στην πω και να σε βρίσω. Η δικιά σου συμπεριφορά το προκάλεσε αυτό!!! Και το ίδιο είδα να κάνεις και με άλλους που σου μιλούσαν πολύ καλοπροαίρετα στην αρχή και συ πιανόσουν από μια κουβέντα για να βγεις θιγμένος και θύμα. Θες να τα πιστέψεις αυτά; Πίστεψε τα. Δεν θες; Μη τα πιστεύεις! στο χέρι σου είναι. Θες να συνεχίσεις να πιστεύεις οτι όλοι στην ζωή σου αλλά και εδώ ξαφνικά τα βάλαμε μαζί σου γιατί έτσι μας ήρθε ας πούμε; Μπορείς να πιστέψεις κι αυτό αν θεωρείς οτι σε βοηθάει κάπου.
> 
> Πριν στην πει η ρεμεντυ για το αμόρφωτος που έχεις κολλήσει λες και σου είπε και γω δεν ξέρω τι, είχες πει μια κοπέλα "χαμηλού επιπέδου" αυτό εσύ γιατί το ξεχνάς; Αυτό δεν είναι λέω απλά την γνώμη μου, αυτό είναι έχω σηκώσει την μύτη μου στο ταβάνι και κρίνω τους πάντες! αυτό είναι και σεξιστικό και σκοταδιστικό και μισογυνισμός. Όταν λες τέτοια λοιπον και προσβάλεις άλλους να περιμένεις και ανάλογες αντιδράσεις. Η μήπως οι προσβολές δεν πιάνονται όταν αυτός στον οποίο απευθύνονται δεν είναι μπροστά; Επίσης συνεχίζεις να λες για το σκευος ηδονής ενώ το παιδί μετά από λίγο ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΕ και το πήρε πίσω σαν έκφραση, αυτό γιατί κάνεις πως δεν το ακούς όταν στο λέμε και συνεχίζεις να λες οτι το παιδί συμφωνούσε μαζί σου;;;* Όχι δεν συμφωνούσε!!!!*
> 
> Και τέλος για να βάλουμε και τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, δεν είπε ακριβώς "αμόρφωτο" αυτό είναι δική σου λέξη, στην είπε με κάπως απότομο ύφος (δικαιολογημένο κατ εμε γιατί μας είχες πρήξει μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα) γιατί ΟΝΤΩΣ δεν είχες καταλάβει ή έκανες πως δεν κατάλαβες (δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο) τι σου έλεγε και έλεγες ασυναρτησίες. Και κόλλησες τώρα σα το 5χρονο να λες οτι δεν ξέρει γραμματική γιατί δεν χρησιμοποίησε τα εισαγωγικά....οοοοοοκ!


Ο ίδιος είπε πως άφησε τον εαυτό του 2 μήνες, να κάνει πράγματα που άλλος δεν θα τα έκανε (κάπως έτσι το λέει, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) και όχι αυτό δεν το πήρε πίσω. Όσον αφορά για εκείνη την ώρα που είπες, που σας είχα πρήξει. Ξανά το αναφέρω άλλη μια φορά για να γίνει κατανοητό, * την άποψή μου είπα, είτε συμφωνείτε, είτε διαφωνείτε είναι αυτή, έχει την ελευθερία το θεματοθέτης να επιλέξει αν θα την δεχτεί ή όχι και προφανώς ήρθατε 5 συγκεκριμένες κοπέλες χωρίς επιχειρήματα, αλλά με ειρωνίες και κακίες προς το πρόσωπό μου και όχι δεν σας τα προκαλώ εγώ αυτά, ο καθένας έχει την δική του άποψη, αν δεν σας αρέσει η άποψή μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Τέλος όταν ο άλλος παραθέτει μια γνώμη, οποιαδήποτε γνώμη, δεν έχετε κανένα μα κανένα δικαίωμα να την σχολιάζετε με ειρωνία.*

----------


## DL010117a

> Βαλε οσα σαιτ θελεις. Οταν αραδιαζεις τοσα βιβλια ελληνικων σαν αποδειξη οτι ξερεις ελληνικα , αλλα οταν σου ειπα οτι μιλας αφοριστικα για τους ανθρωπους χωρις να εχεις κανενα επιχειρημα γι αυτα που λες, μου απαντουσες οτι δεν ξερω τι ειναι ο αφορισμος για την εκκλησια...
> Αυτο ειναι ΑΓΝΟΙΑ . Αλλο ειναι ο αφορισμος για την εκκλησια κι αλλο στην καθομιλουμενη.
> Τωρα γραφεις 100 μηνυματα για να καλυψεις την δικη σου ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ( η πιθανον την αρνηση σου να παραδεχτεις οτι καταλαβες οπως εχει πει η ελισαβετ).
> Μην μου ξαναπεις για σημεια στιξης *γιατι θα σε βρισω*. Γραφω απο το κινητο. Οταν γραφω δοκιμια βαζω μεχρι και τονους..


Δοκίμια λέει, ήρθε ο νέος Παπανούτσος. Όσον αφορά για την απειλή, βρίσε να δει ο κόσμος ποιά πραγματικά είσαι. Τέλος για να ξέρεις όταν θέλεις να αναφέρεις μεταφορά σε μια λέξη βάζεις (*""*), αν δεν βάλεις την λες με την κυριολεκτική της έννοια. Μάθε πρώτα και μετά έλα να μας κάνεις μάθημα. Και σε λίγο έρχομαι για εξέταση, ελπίζω να έμαθες τίποτα...
Επίσης στο θέμα μου θα γράφω όσα μηνύματα θέλω, όχι 100 αλλά 200 οκ;

----------


## Remedy

> Δοκίμια λέει, ήρθε ο νέος Παπανούτσος. Όσον αφορά για την απειλή, βρίσε να δει ο κόσμος ποιά πραγματικά είσαι. Τέλος για να ξέρεις όταν θέλεις να αναφέρεις μεταφορά σε μια λέξη βάζεις (*""*), αν δεν βάλεις την λες με την κυριολεκτική της έννοια. Μάθε πρώτα και μετά έλα να μας κάνεις μάθημα. Και σε λίγο έρχομαι για εξέταση, ελπίζω να έμαθες τίποτα...
> Επίσης στο θέμα μου θα γράφω όσα μηνύματα θέλω, όχι 100 αλλά 200 οκ;


Το ξερω οτι σου αρεσει να σε βριζουν . Φαινεται απο την συμπεριφορα σου. Αλλα σε βαριεμαι

Ο αφορισμος ειναι γνωστη μεταφορα. Ειναι κανονικοτατη λεξη της καθομιλουμενης. Απλα δεν την γνωριζες και μας μιλουσες για την εκκλησια

----------


## Miliva21

> Μάλλον δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά και σου έδειξα λάθος εντύπωση. Τα βιβλία μόνος μου πήγα και τα πήρα και τα δικά μου και για τους άλλους. Επειδή θα έπερνα τα δικά μου, είπα με αυτή την ευκαιρία να πάρω και τα δικά τους, αφού είναι τα ίδια βιβλιοπωλεία. Εγώ όμως δεν ήξερα ότι αυτοί θα έβγαιναν για καφέ και το έμαθα από φωτογραφίες στο fb να καταλάβεις. Ε, εκεί στράβωσα γιατί εμένα δεν μου είπαν τίποτα και ήξεραν ότι ήμουν για να πάρω τα βιβλία μου και τα δικά τους. Αυτό λέγεται γαϊδουριά για εμένα, εσένα αν στο έκαναν μπορεί να μην τους έλεγες τίποτα, αλλά εγώ τους είπα και η απάντηση ήταν: γιατί να σε καλέσουμε; Δεν εξαγόρασα την παρέα τους, αλλά από μόνος μου πήρα αυτή την πρωτοβουλία. Σημειωτέον πως είχα μάθει από άλλο παιδί, ότι θα πήγαινα να έπερνα τα βιβλία τους, άρα δεν ήταν ότι δεν το γνώριζαν, εγώ δεν τους είπα τίποτα, αλλά έτρεξε λανθασμένα άλλος και το είπε. Τέλος πάντων ανταλλάξαμε λάθος κουβέντες και ήμουν αρκετά επιθετικός, αργότερα ένιωσα άσχημα και τους ζήτησα συγνώμη και είχαν τότε μια φάτσα χιλίων καρδιναλίων, αλλά εγώ ένιωσα από την μία καλά που είπα συγνώμη από την άλλη, εκνευρίστηκα που είχαν τέτοια φάτσα...


Οπως και να εχει ...το ιδιο λεμε....θα μπορουσες να μη παρεις τα δικα τους....ή και να τα επαιρνες γτ πρεπει να αποσκοπουσε σε κτ αυτο??

Λες ξεκαθαρα " εγω που πηγα κ πηρα τα βιβλια τους και αυτοι δν μ ειπαν γ καφε" ...λαθος προσεγγιση....... μη περιμενεις απο τους αλλους......αν ηθελαν ν σ πουν γ καφε θα σ ελεγαν ανεξαρτητως βιβλιων...δν τους σκλαβωνεις με αυτη τη κινηση............γ να σ πουν γ καφε πρεπει να ειστε συνδεδεμενοι με αλλο τροπο...κ οχι επδ πηγες τους πηρες τα βιβλια...........

Θες πολλη δουλεια....πρεπει να το παρεις ολο απο την αρχη και να βελτιωσεις το τροπο σκεψης σου και τις κινησεις σου ωστε να προσαρμοστεις το περιβαλλον και να αλληλεπιδρας σωστα με τους γυρω σου.....

Οι ανθρωποι δεν θελουν να τους πρηζεις τα συκωτια με το να τα παιρνεις ΟΛΑ σοβαρα......δν θελουν γκρινιες δν θελουν να ψυριζεις το καθετι απο τη σκοπια που τα βλεπεις εσυ...δν θελουν σουπα μουπες...ουτε εγωισμους και στενομυαλια......

Εγω ημουν παλια κτητικη με τις φιλες μου..νευριαζα...ζηλευα...γκρι νιαζα αλλα ειδα οτι ειναι λαθος ...!!!! Γτ απομακρυνθηκαν ατομα ετσι

Για να αποζητουν οι γυρω σ τη παρεα σου πρεπει να δειχνεις ανεξαρτητος........να εχεις καλη διαθεση....να γινεσαι ευχαριστος στη παρεα....να ΑΚΟΥΣ τους αλλους....να μην τους κρινεις..ακομα και αν κατι που κανουν δν ταιριαζει με τις αρχες και με τις πεποιθησεις σου...εκει κανεις τουμπεκί...δειχνεις κατανοηση γ το τροπο ζωης τους....εισαι ανεκτικος....αφηνεις πραγματα να πεσουν κατω....ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ....εισαι χαλαρος....δειχνεις ευχαριστημενος απο τη ζωη σου.....δεν γινεσαι καταπιεστικος..δεν προσπαθεις να επιβαλλεις την αποψη σου .
Ουτε να περιμενεις να σε δικαιωσουν..... ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΚΑ ΝΕ ΝΑΝ .........

----------


## Remedy

Αιντε ξεστραβωσου.
Παριστανεις και τον φοιτητη
"Δε χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφορική σημασία λέξεων: η ρίζα του προβλήματος, τραβάω την προσοχή (και όχι: η «ρίζα» ..., «τραβάω» ...) κλπ. Χρησιμοποιούμε εισαγωγικά, εκτός από τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις των αυτολεξεί επαναλαμβανόμενων, των γνωμικών και των τίτλων έργων, ονομάτων πλοίων, ιδρυμάτων κλπ., όταν μια λέξη ή φράση τη λέμε ειρωνικά, εννοώντας την ακριβώς αντίθετη σημασία, η οποία στο γραπτό λόγο δεν μπορεί αλλιώς να αποδοθεί, ενώ, αντίθετα, στον προφορικό η φωνή παίρνει την ανάλογη χροιά: μου επιφύλαξε «θερμή» υποδοχή (δηλ. ψυχρή)."

----------


## Miliva21

Λοιπον ουδεν οιδα...προτεινω να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια....κ εγω και αλλοι πολλοι εχουν κανει...μπορει να σε βοηθησει...

Κ επιτελους ριξε τον εγωισμο σου και παραδεξου κ μια φορα οτι μπορει να χεις λαθος......
Περιμενεις συγνωμη και μετανοι απο τους αλλους παντα αλλα εσυ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ Κ ΔΝ ΚΟΙΑΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΣΟΥ...θεσ παντα να.εισαι ο αλανθαστος που εχει ΠΑΝΤΑ ΔΙΚΙΟ.......κ ολοι οι αλλοι λενε μαλακιες εεε δν γντ ετσι..ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΠΑΘΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΡΕΜΕΝΤΥ....και ενοχλητικος σε αλλους κ φανταζομαι πως και γ αυτο το λογο και αλλοι σε αποφευγουμ.στθ καθημερινοτητα σογ

----------


## DL010117a

> Το ξερω οτι δου αρεσει να σε βριζουν . Φαινεται απο την συμπεριφορα σου. Αλλα σε βαριεμαι
> 
> Ο αφορισμος δεν ειναι μεταφορα. Ειναι κανονικοτατη λεξη της καθομιλουμενης. Απλα δεν την γνωριζες και μας μιλουσες για την εκκλησια




αφορισμός 1 ο : εκκλησιαστική ποινή με την οποία ο χριστιανός αποκλείεται εντελώς από τη χριστιανική κοινότητα, ως τιμωρία για τα πολύ βαριά αμαρτήματα στα οποία περιέπεσε: Επιβάλλω / ακυρώνω έναν αφορισμό. ~ για ασέβεια προς την εκκλησία.

[ελνστ. ἀφορισμός]

αφορισμός 2 ο : σύντομη κρίση ή άποψη που διατυπώνει κάποιος με επιμονή χωρίς όμως τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις: Mιλάει πάντα με αφορισμούς.

[λόγ. < αρχ. ἀφορισμός]

πηγή από την "Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα και τη γλωσσική εκπαίδευση".

*Βάζε σημεία στίξης...*

----------


## elisabet

> Ο ίδιος είπε πως άφησε τον εαυτό του 2 μήνες, να κάνει πράγματα που άλλος δεν θα τα έκανε (κάπως έτσι το λέει, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) και όχι αυτό δεν το πήρε πίσω. Όσον αφορά για εκείνη την ώρα που είπες, που σας είχα πρήξει. Ξανά το αναφέρω άλλη μια φορά για να γίνει κατανοητό, * την άποψή μου είπα, είτε συμφωνείτε, είτε διαφωνείτε είναι αυτή, έχει την ελευθερία το θεματοθέτης να επιλέξει αν θα την δεχτεί ή όχι και προφανώς ήρθατε 5 συγκεκριμένες κοπέλες χωρίς επιχειρήματα, αλλά με ειρωνίες και κακίες προς το πρόσωπό μου και όχι δεν σας τα προκαλώ εγώ αυτά, ο καθένας έχει την δική του άποψη, αν δεν σας αρέσει η άποψή μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Τέλος όταν ο άλλος παραθέτει μια γνώμη, οποιαδήποτε γνώμη, δεν έχετε κανένα μα κανένα δικαίωμα να την σχολιάζετε με ειρωνία.*


Οχι δεν το είπε αυτο! Πάλι παρερμηνεύεις. Είπε ότι άφησε τον εαυτό του για δυο μήνες ενώ ήξερε πως ήθελε κι άλλα πράγματα (συναίσθημα πχ) και γιαυτό το σταμάτησε κιόλας. Το σκευος που το λες και το ξαναλες κάνοντας τον χαζό, ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ ΠΙΣΩ!!!! Επίσης διαφώνησε οταν του είπες πως οι περισσότερες κοπέλες σε αυτή την ηλικία θέλουν μόνο σεξ!!! Αλλά αυτά τα έκανες γαργάρα.

*Δεν είναι αποψη να λες την άλλη χαμηλού επιπεδου επειδή δεν ταιριάζει με την κοσμοθεωρία σου!!! Είναι προσβλητικό! Κι όταν προσβάλλεις θα σε προσβάλουν κιόλας!*

Και σε ξαναρωτώ γιατί βλέπω το αποφεύγεις συνεχώς : οι προσβολές δεν μετράνε αν δεν είναι μπροστά ο άλλος; Εσύ έχεις δικαίωμα να προσβάλλεις αλλά οι άλλοι όχι;

----------


## Remedy

> αφορισμός 1 ο : εκκλησιαστική ποινή με την οποία ο χριστιανός αποκλείεται εντελώς από τη χριστιανική κοινότητα, ως τιμωρία για τα πολύ βαριά αμαρτήματα στα οποία περιέπεσε: Επιβάλλω / ακυρώνω έναν αφορισμό. ~ για ασέβεια προς την εκκλησία.
> 
> [ελνστ. ἀφορισμός]
> 
> αφορισμός 2 ο : σύντομη κρίση ή άποψη που διατυπώνει κάποιος με επιμονή χωρίς όμως τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις: Mιλάει πάντα με αφορισμούς.
> 
> [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀφορισμός]
> 
> πηγή από την "Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα και τη γλωσσική εκπαίδευση".
> ...


ΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ. ΜΑΘΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ασχετε

----------


## DL010117a

> Αιντε ξεστραβωσου.
> Παριστανεις και τον φοιτητη
> "Δε χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφορική σημασία λέξεων: η ρίζα του προβλήματος, τραβάω την προσοχή (και όχι: η «ρίζα» ..., «τραβάω» ...) κλπ. Χρησιμοποιούμε εισαγωγικά, εκτός από τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις των αυτολεξεί επαναλαμβανόμενων, των γνωμικών και των τίτλων έργων, ονομάτων πλοίων, ιδρυμάτων κλπ., *όταν μια λέξη ή φράση τη λέμε ειρωνικά, εννοώντας την ακριβώς αντίθετη σημασία*, η οποία στο γραπτό λόγο δεν μπορεί αλλιώς να αποδοθεί, ενώ, αντίθετα, στον προφορικό η φωνή παίρνει την ανάλογη χροιά: μου επιφύλαξε «θερμή» υποδοχή (δηλ. ψυχρή)."


Νομίζω πως απάντησες εσύ μόνη σου...

----------


## elisabet

> Αιντε ξεστραβωσου.
> Παριστανεις και τον φοιτητη
> "Δε χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφορική σημασία λέξεων: η ρίζα του προβλήματος, τραβάω την προσοχή (και όχι: η «ρίζα» ..., «τραβάω» ...) κλπ. Χρησιμοποιούμε εισαγωγικά, εκτός από τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις των αυτολεξεί επαναλαμβανόμενων, των γνωμικών και των τίτλων έργων, ονομάτων πλοίων, ιδρυμάτων κλπ., όταν μια λέξη ή φράση τη λέμε ειρωνικά, εννοώντας την ακριβώς αντίθετη σημασία, η οποία στο γραπτό λόγο δεν μπορεί αλλιώς να αποδοθεί, ενώ, αντίθετα, στον προφορικό η φωνή παίρνει την ανάλογη χροιά: μου επιφύλαξε «θερμή» υποδοχή (δηλ. ψυχρή)."


Ε καλά έκανες και το είπες.... τόσες μέρες μας έπρηξε με τα εισαγωγικά και κρατιέμαι να μην του πω οτι κακώς πήγε στην θεωρητική

----------


## Miliva21

> Αιντε ξεστραβωσου.
> Παριστανεις και τον φοιτητη
> "Δε χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφορική σημασία λέξεων: η ρίζα του προβλήματος, τραβάω την προσοχή (και όχι: η «ρίζα» ..., «τραβάω» ...) κλπ. Χρησιμοποιούμε εισαγωγικά, εκτός από τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις των αυτολεξεί επαναλαμβανόμενων, των γνωμικών και των τίτλων έργων, ονομάτων πλοίων, ιδρυμάτων κλπ., όταν μια λέξη ή φράση τη λέμε ειρωνικά, εννοώντας την ακριβώς αντίθετη σημασία, η οποία στο γραπτό λόγο δεν μπορεί αλλιώς να αποδοθεί, ενώ, αντίθετα, στον προφορικό η φωνή παίρνει την ανάλογη χροιά: μου επιφύλαξε «θερμή» υποδοχή (δηλ. ψυχρή)."


Κατσε ρε συ ....εγω οταν χρησιμοποιω μεταφορικες λεξεις τις βαζω σε εισαγωγικα xD κ ελεος κοιταξτε λιγο το βαθος και αφηστε τις μαλακιες και στους δυο το λεω αυτο

----------


## Remedy

> Νομίζω πως απάντησες εσύ μόνη σου...


Δεν ηταν ειρωνικη εκφραση ηταν απολυτως ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ. παλι προσπαθεις να καλυψεις την αγνοια σου με σαχλαμαρες.
Χρειαστηκε να ψαξεις στο ιντερνετ για να μαθεις τελικα οτι χρησιμοποιειται στην καθομιλουμενη ο αφορισμος. Χθες που στο εξηγησα μου απαντουσες οτι δεν ξερω τι σημαινει και ειναι ο αφορισμος της εκκλησιας. ΑΣΧΕΤΕ

----------


## Remedy

> Κατσε ρε συ ....εγω οταν χρησιμοποιω μεταφορικες λεξεις τις βαζω σε εισαγωγικα xD κ ελεος κοιταξτε λιγο το βαθος και αφηστε τις μαλακιες και στους δυο το λεω αυτο


Ειναι πλεονασμος μιλιβα. Δεν χρειαζονται τα εισαγωγικα.αλλα δεν θα σου παρουν και το κεφαλι. Δεν ειναι λαθος, Απλα ειναι περιττο. Εχουν γραφτει πολλα αρθρα για την καταχρηση των εισαγωγικων.

----------


## Remedy

> Ε καλά έκανες και το είπες.... τόσες μέρες μας έπρηξε με τα εισαγωγικά και κρατιέμαι να μην του πω οτι κακώς πήγε στην θεωρητική


Ε μα επειδη δεν του απαντουσα; βαριομουν.
ολο ασχετοσυνες λεει και ειρωνευεται κιολας οτι θα μας κανει μαθηματα το ντουγανι.

----------


## DL010117a

> ΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ. ΜΑΘΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ασχετε


Σε τι αποσκοπεί ο συγγραφέας με τη χρήση των εισαγωγικών [« »] ;

Τα εισαγωγικά δηλώνουν :

Επανάληψη εκφράσεων που διατυπώθηκαν από άλλο πρόσωπο με τα ίδια λόγια (παράδειγμα: Με ρώτησε «τι χαμπάρια;» σαν να μην είχε συμβεί τίποτε μεταξύ μας)

Ειρωνεία του πομπού (σχολιαστικό) ή απαξίωση μιας έννοιας (παράδειγμα: Η «φιλαλήθειά» σου είναι παροιμιώδης)

* Μεταφορική χρήση μιας έννοιας (παράδειγμα: Στον πολιτικό «στίβο» αναπτύσσονται οξύτατοι ανταγωνισμοί)*

Ειδική ορολογία, τίτλο βιβλίων – εφημερίδων … (παράδειγμα: Όταν διάβασα τα «Μαύρα Φεγγάρια του Έρωτα», θεώρησα αποτυχημένη την κινηματογραφική μεταφορά του βιβλίου)

Έμφαση (παράδειγμα: Όταν τα παιδιά βλέπουν την τηλεόραση, απομακρύνονται από το «εδώ» και το «τώρα»)

Μεταφορά με ακρίβεια των λεγομένων κάποιου

Λέξεις – φράσεις που ανήκουν σ’ ένα ειδικό λεξιλόγιο

Λέξεις που ανήκουν σ’ ένα γλωσσικό ιδίωμα

Παροιμιώδεις ρήσεις (παράδειγμα: Ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος έχει απομακρυνθεί από το «μηδέν άγαν» των αρχαίων)


http://www.schooltime.gr/2016/05/12/...imeia-stiksis/


*Δεν θα πέσω σε στο επίπεδό σου και ούτε θα σε βρίσω, δεν έχω πάρει τέτοια ανατροφή από την οικογένειά μου...*

----------


## Miliva21

> Ειναι πλεονασμος μιλιβα. Δεν χρειαζονται τα εισαγωγικα


Α καλα...για να επιμενεις ...κατι θα ξερεις παραπανω...γτ εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρη......δν θυμαμαι καλα xD

Βλεπεις ουδεν οιδα......κανεις κ λιγο πισω οταν δεν εισαι σιγουρος γ κτ......το εκτιμαει ο αλλος και σε συμπαθει πιο ευκολα.........πρεπει να κανουμε υποχωρησεις...ασε το απολυτο και αντιδραστικο στυλ....αφου το θυμαται καλυτερα απο μενα γτ να κατσω να πεταω μαλακιες επιχειρηματα μονο κ μονο γ να τη κοντραρω και να βγω απο πανω??? 
Και να της σπασω κ τα νευρα.........?.....

----------


## DL010117a

> Ειναι πλεονασμος μιλιβα. Δεν χρειαζονται τα εισαγωγικα.αλλα δεν θα σου παρουν και το κεφαλι. Δεν ειναι λαθος, Απλα ειναι περιττο. Εχουν γραφτει πολλα αρθρα για την καταχρηση των εισαγωγικων.


Μάλλον εσύ δεν ξέρεις ελληνικά, πήγαινε μάθε, μπας και μάθεις την μητρική σου γλώσσα.

----------


## Miliva21

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχχαχααχχ αχαχα....κλαιωωωω ...μπαινακης βγαινακης.......ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΛΛΟ...με αυτο που της απαντησες θα σε βρισει........γτ τη προκαλεις....αλλα μη κλαψεις μεταα.....

----------


## Remedy

Το δραμα σου ειναι οτι τα βλεπουν κι αλλοι.
Οσα καραγκιοζιλικια και να κανεις...

----------


## DL010117a

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχχαχααχχ αχαχα....κλαιωωωω ...μπαινακης βγαινακης.......ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΛΛΟ...με αυτο που της απαντησες θα σε βρισει........γτ τη προκαλεις....αλλα μη κλαψεις μεταα.....


Η πλάκα είναι ότι ζορίστικε τώρα και πετάει βρισιές, δεν πειράζει έμαθαν τα καμώματά της και οι διαχειριστές...
Επίσης σου εύχομαι καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## Miliva21

Ρεμεντυ σε παρακαλω αν δεν εχεις να πεις κτ βοηθητικο στον ουδεν οιδα...πλιζ...ασ το ληξουμε εδω...δν βγαζει πουθενα

----------


## DL010117a

> Ρεμεντυ σε παρακαλω αν δεν εχεις να πεις κτ βοηθητικο στον ουδεν οιδα...πλιζ...ασ το ληξουμε εδω...δν βγαζει πουθενα


Βρε συ, μην την παρακαλείς και της δίνεις "πάτημα". Της απάντησα παραπάνω και με πηγή κιόλας.

----------


## Remedy

> Αιντε ξεστραβωσου.
> Παριστανεις και τον φοιτητη
> "Δε χρειάζονται εισαγωγικά όταν χρησιμοποιούμε μεταφορική σημασία λέξεων: η ρίζα του προβλήματος, τραβάω την προσοχή (και όχι: η «ρίζα» ..., «τραβάω» ...) κλπ. Χρησιμοποιούμε εισαγωγικά, εκτός από τις γνωστές περιπτώσεις των αυτολεξεί επαναλαμβανόμενων, των γνωμικών και των τίτλων έργων, ονομάτων πλοίων, ιδρυμάτων κλπ., όταν μια λέξη ή φράση τη λέμε ειρωνικά, εννοώντας την ακριβώς αντίθετη σημασία, η οποία στο γραπτό λόγο δεν μπορεί αλλιώς να αποδοθεί, ενώ, αντίθετα, στον προφορικό η φωνή παίρνει την ανάλογη χροιά: μου επιφύλαξε «θερμή» υποδοχή (δηλ. ψυχρή)."





> Βρε συ, μην την παρακαλείς και της δίνεις "πάτημα". Της απάντησα παραπάνω και με πηγή κιόλας.


α, η πηγη σου ελειπε για να καταλαβεις ποσα λαθη κανεις και κανεις και τον γνωστη?
παρε και την πηγη και γραφε μας την "ριζα " του προβληματος , με εισαγωγικα...
σε καλη μερια!!!

http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/history/...al_remarks.htm

----------


## Remedy

> αφορισμός 1 ο : εκκλησιαστική ποινή με την οποία ο χριστιανός αποκλείεται εντελώς από τη χριστιανική κοινότητα, ως τιμωρία για τα πολύ βαριά αμαρτήματα στα οποία περιέπεσε: Επιβάλλω / ακυρώνω έναν αφορισμό. ~ για ασέβεια προς την εκκλησία.
> 
> [ελνστ. ἀφορισμός]
> 
> αφορισμός 2 ο : σύντομη κρίση ή άποψη που διατυπώνει κάποιος με επιμονή χωρίς όμως τις απαραίτητες αποδείξεις: Mιλάει πάντα με αφορισμούς.
> 
> [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀφορισμός]
> 
> πηγή από την "Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα και τη γλωσσική εκπαίδευση".
> ...


να και η αποδειξη ΑΣΧΕΤΕ.
ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΙΣΜΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ!

----------


## elis

ρεμ μην ψαρωνεισ αμα δε θελει να βαλει μυαλο ασ μη βαλει κ ποτε εμασ τι μασ νοιαζει αυτοσ θα χτυπαει το κεφαλι του αυριο μεθαυριο

----------


## elis

@εν οιδα να μου λεσ ποτε με ειρωνευεσαι γτ εχω γνωρισει τοσουσ μαλακεσ που αυτα δεν τα υπολογιζω κοινωσ ετσι κ ακουσεισ συζητηση με τουσ γνωστουσ μου θα αφρισεισ

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ δεν είδα πουθενά παρεξήγηση, τώρα που την είδες εσύ δεν ξέρω. Επίσης τα παρατάω γιατί φαίνεται ότι είμαι πολύ ηλίθιος για να σας φτάσω διανοητικά.


επιτελους σε κατι που μπορουμε να συμφωνησουμε...

----------


## DL010117a

Remedy σου απάντησα με πηγή, αλλά δεν το σχολίασες, δεν πειράζει, το ξέρω ότι ζορίστικες. Η αρχή είναι παντα δύσκολη...
elis σε "ευχαριστώ" που με λες μαλάκα, αλλά δεν θα σου απαντήσω γιατί έχω *ήθος*.

----------


## Aeon

Προς το παρόν, κλειδώνω το θέμα.

----------

